# TTC after miscarriage before AF



## mimdan

Hi Girls...I got my BFP on Monday evening on 16th Feb, miscarried on the Friday 20th...3 days of heavy bleeding 3 days of spotting and nothing since..I did have a blood test done but doctor said HCG was too low to call the pregancy viable so what with that and the bleeding (and test line not getting much darker) I didnt go back to doc for 2nd test just to have confirmed what I already knew...I wanted to ttc straight away and that is what I have been doing..I havent tested since miscarriage as I peed on all the tests I had Lol but should have some ics arriving tomorrow..hoping its either neg or a new BFP, although I think it would be too early for BFP ( its been 12 days since miscarriage)...anyway thought a few ttc buddies would be nice so if anyone would like to join me, please do :)...sorry for your losses girls and good luck TTC x


----------



## Blu10

Hi mimidan, cant say were TTC pre AF but we did DTD at the weekend and i had signs i may be ovulating. I had a MMC at 10 weeks and D&C at 12 weeks.
I hope there is truth is the extra fertile after a loss comments x


----------



## mimdan

Hi Blu :flower:

Hope your ok, Sorry for your loss :hugs: 

So have you had a cycle since MC or your NTNP since MC...I'm more of a NTNP ttc'er, I'd get too stressed/obsessed with all the tracking and temping etc plus I have PCOS so opks are pretty useless anyway. Do you use opks ? 

FX you did OV and you catch that eggy ! Best of luck to you x

Yea I've read so many posts on women conceiving straight after MC so I hope we can be lucky too ! Hard not to get too hopefull though isnt it :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey Mimdan we are trying before first af too.... Hoping for a bfp in a few weeks if not then take it as a sign my body isn't quite ready


----------



## mimdan

Hi there firsttimer ! :flower: 

Sorry for your loss :hugs: Lets hope this is a lucky thread !! :thumbup: keep us updated with how you get on :hugs:

Good luck hun :) x


----------



## mimdan

Hello there, well I just peed on an ic and its negative...so atleast now if I see a BFP I'll know its a new PG, heres hoping...shall test again with FMU and then every so often while waiting for AF.

How are you doing blu and firsttimer ? Hope your both well x


----------



## firsttimer123

Still haven't had a positive opk.... They were getting darker but today lighter! Maybe I missed it but have been bding since bleeding stopped. Hopefully we get our bfp soon!!!!


----------



## mimdan

I sooo hope so firsttimer, we've been bd'ing since bleeding stopped too ...are you going to continue to track ov just incase ? Have you any other signs of ov ? 

I'm not too sure what my body is doing at mo...OV/AF/PG ??...been having little sharp shooting pains on and off in breasts for 3/4 days and they hurt if my partner or children lean on them, a few twinges in ovary area on both sides, I think I felt a bit of cramping in uterus on left side today but could of imagined it, and I'm feeling a bit teary today ! Its been 14 days since MC started and 8 days since i last spotted so I'm thinking it must be OV, only time will tell x


----------



## firsttimer123

Yep will continue to track... Haven't had a change in cm yet so maybe it's still to come!!


----------



## Blu10

I suppose we NTNP too, ive never temped or used OPKs but i do get ovulation pain and EWCM so we tend to bed more then.
Im still waitibg for AF, had D&C 13th Feb xx


----------



## mimdan

Hi girls, hows it going today ? Anymore signs of ov or Af ? My boobs are still a bit sore, mainly on the sides so got a feeling AF will be here in next week or two...done another ic this morn, definate neg :)


----------



## firsttimer123

Mimdan what is an ic?


----------



## mimdan

Sorry hun..IC means internet cheapie which is a cheap home pregnacy test...because I didnt get second bloods done after MC I ordered some ics to check I'm back to negative..hope that makes sense :) x


----------



## firsttimer123

Oh ok makes sense! So many acronyms!! I had a beta of 5 going into my d&c so I'm assuming it's 0!


----------



## mimdan

I know what you mean ! Lol I remember having to google quite a bit to find out what everyone was talking about when i first came onto ttc sites AF ? LO ? IC ? BFP ? BFN ? :wacko:

I hope you dont mind me asking but what is a D&C like ? Whats the procedure ? And does it hurt at all ? I think it sounds awful but then I'm someone who doesnt like the feel of smears...if you'd rather not talk about it I understand :hugs: I'm just curious :blush:


----------



## kariss

Hi, can I join? &#128522; 

I too miscarried recently started on the 16th feb - went for a scan on the 24th to be told almost everything had come away &#128532; 
Bleeding only just stopped yesterday. Me and my partner also want to start trying as soon as possible and not wait for first AF, however I have decided to give ov tests a miss this round as I get myself too worked up lol. 

Good luck to everyone trying!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey mimdan.... D&c was nothing compared to taking misoprostal! So for the procedure.... It's a day surgery so no eAting, you go to hospital, get an iv (no big deal!), then you are put under local anesthetic .... I feel asleep in operating room and woke up in recovery.... It was scary being in operating room but it's a simple surgery.... I had very little pain afterwards and bleed for a few days.... After my experience I think I will opt for d&c just bc I bled for so long after misoprostal went through the pain and had to have d&c anyways!


----------



## firsttimer123

No more opks for me this cycle and never got a positive... Hmm :(


----------



## mimdan

kariss said:


> Hi, can I join? &#128522;
> 
> I too miscarried recently started on the 16th feb - went for a scan on the 24th to be told almost everything had come away &#128532;
> Bleeding only just stopped yesterday. Me and my partner also want to start trying as soon as possible and not wait for first AF, however I have decided to give ov tests a miss this round as I get myself too worked up lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying!!

Hi Karris ! Nice of you to join :flower: 

Very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: how are you feeling today ? 

Good luck for this cycle. I hope to hear you get another BFP very soon :dust:


----------



## mimdan

firsttimer123 said:


> Hey mimdan.... D&c was nothing compared to taking misoprostal! So for the procedure.... It's a day surgery so no eAting, you go to hospital, get an iv (no big deal!), then you are put under local anesthetic .... I feel asleep in operating room and woke up in recovery.... It was scary being in operating room but it's a simple surgery.... I had very little pain afterwards and bleed for a few days.... After my experience I think I will opt for d&c just bc I bled for so long after misoprostal went through the pain and had to have d&c anyways!

Hello Firsttimer :) How are you today ? 

Thank you for sharing your experience with me :flower: I'm sorry you had to go through it, thank god they use local anesthetic though ! Yes I have read a few stories about misoprostal that are simular to yours it certainly sounds like more of a hindrance than a help :( 

How come no more OPKS for you this cycle ? Have you none left or have you decided to have a break from it ? Maybe ov already happened before you tested ? Or like you say maybe its still to come :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Well as for me..I'm feeling a bit fed up today :( my boobs are still hurting and I still get sharp twinges in uterus (not so much today though) had two little cramps yesterday, nothing since..I tested and BFN, now surely if it was preg id get a bfp by now ?? Right ? So I'm guessing AF is on her way which is ok but theres that part of my brain that keeps wanting to be hopeful and thats what I'm fed up about Lol I cant convince myself I'm not and I cant convince myself I am...I dont like limbo land and I dont like having symptoms that can mean 2 or 3 different things Lol sorry just need a little rant ! Been a bit moody yesterday and today too so come on AF get on with it and put me out of my misery !! :growlmad:...I'm so impatient :p


----------



## firsttimer123

The tww is the worst... Waiting is so stressful! I am out of opks I bought a 7 pack and they aren't cheap! I'm cycle day 16 so figure if I havent o yet I probably will not... I typically o day 13-14! Fingers crossed for a bfp for you mimdan you aren't out until af shows up!!!


----------



## mimdan

I just feel like I want to hide under my duvet and have a little cry Lol silly aren't I :wacko: :dohh: I wish for us all to feel happy again with our bfps soon !

Well its known for a MC to throw cycles out of whack isnt it, so you never know...what about ordering some cheapie OPKS maybe ?


----------



## firsttimer123

Never done that! I am in Canada wonder how much shipping would be! I know that feeling, I want a bfp but I am also very scared... I don't think it will be exciting, I will worry and stress about everything even though it's out of our control :( this is my first too so I am not sure if it's possible for me ( bad attitude I know!)


----------



## mimdan

Try amazon/ebay etc :) I'm in UK I just bought 30 cheap pregancy tests for about £2:50 with free postage :thumbup: its always best to have a more expensive test on standby to confirm BFP or +OV 

Do you have any known fertility issues ? When I first found out I had pcos years ago I thought the worst but it took no more than 6 months to fall pregnant with my first (9 yrs) and same with my second (7 years), both happend naturally too :) things are taking a bit longer this time but as you know I recently got a BFP and hopefully will again :)...I'm just saying all this to help you stay hopeful :flower: I'm sure you'll get your sticky BFP soon hun :hugs:

I understand how you feel though about wanting BFP but worrying at the same time...I think most feel like that from what I've read. Its going to be hard to relax ! But thank goodness for places like this where we can support each other :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer123

No known fertility issues.... Got pregnant on second cycle ttc. Usually have regular periods, etc!


----------



## mimdan

Well then thats sounds pretty promising to me Firtsttimer ! :)


----------



## firsttimer123

Thanks mimdan you are so positive...I need to work on that


----------



## mimdan

Yep, you'll see:winkwink:

Feeling better today..I cant tolerate being negative, its serves me no purpose other than causing myself to be miserable ! And I HATE feeling miserable. Obsessing over TTC/symptoms/tests will not bring my BFP any quicker so I will not let TTC or CP/MC drag me down, it will happen when its meant to..I appreciate I got my BFP last month and will take what I need from the experience, thats all I can do..onwards and upwards girls...I am here for you too if and when you need me :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## kariss

mimdan said:


> Yep, you'll see:winkwink:
> 
> Feeling better today..I cant tolerate being negative, its serves me no purpose other than causing myself to be miserable ! And I HATE feeling miserable. Obsessing over TTC/symptoms/tests will not bring my BFP any quicker so I will not let TTC or CP/MC drag me down, it will happen when its meant to..I appreciate I got my BFP last month and will take what I need from the experience, thats all I can do..onwards and upwards girls...I am here for you too if and when you need me :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

I really wish I could have your attitude lol! I'm trying to be positive but I'm so impatient I want my BFP NOW! Or a period..at least then I know where I am lol! I'm not really sure how to calculate my cycle this month? do you count day 1 when bleeding commenced? I have no idea when or if I'm going to ovulate &#128532; 
First timer I feel so alike to you..I keep telling OH it will never be the same again, that first time you see that positive test..I know next time I will be so worried that the same will happen again I won't be able to enjoy it &#128553;

It's so unfair! I know for now I just have to simply wait...


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey Kariss.... Are you trying for your first? I feel like in part it's because I have not carried a baby that I feel so low there is just no certainty. I used cd1 as day after d&c...I'm not convinced that I o this cycle tho... &#128532; I'm cd18 so still a while to wait


----------



## mimdan

Just a quick update for now : backache and few cramps today, dont feel like it will be much longer before AF is here :( will let you girls know.


Hope everyone is ok today :flower:


----------



## kariss

Yeh trying for our first! No known issues..but like you I can't help but feel what if..what if it's my body &#128553;

OH thinks I'm getting obsessed haha I keep telling him I can't help it I feel like I'm in limbo! 

Hope this is AF coming for you so you can start fresh &#128522;


----------



## mimdan

Yea limbo is the worst ! I definately think its more the not knowing either way that drives us all to ttc madness Lol Think I might need to take up a hobby next tww :wacko: 

AF not here yet...I'm CD18 if I count first day of MC bleeding as LMP, is it possible she could turn up this early ? :shrug: :coffee:

Are you still doing opks Karris ?


----------



## kariss

mimdan said:


> Yea limbo is the worst ! I definately think its more the not knowing either way that drives us all to ttc madness Lol Think I might need to take up a hobby next tww :wacko:
> 
> AF not here yet...I'm CD18 if I count first day of MC bleeding as LMP, is it possible she could turn up this early ? :shrug: :coffee:
> 
> Are you still doing opks Karris ?

Yehh, I think the hobby thing is a good idea! I run out of opks..me and OH decided not to do them this month and to more not try, not prevent..but honestly this is killing me ahha. I'm going out tomorrow to get some at least then I'll have some idea. If I count day 1 of bleeding I'm CD22 today. But that really doesn't help me as I have such irregular cycles!


----------



## mimdan

Yea it might have to be something quite extreme though to keep me distracted Lol its such a pain in the butt though because before I got my BFP last month I was as chilled out about ttc as could be Lol

Good decision on the OPKS, atleast hopefully it will take some of the guesswork out of the equation for you, but bearing in mind you could have already ov'd without realising :) 

Your not on your own with irregular cycles...when mine are behaving I generally get AF between CD 35/37 but weeks earlier or later isnt unheard of either, thats the joys of PCOS I suppose Lol

Good luck with the OPKS :thumbup:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm miscarrying now, started bleeding yesterday at 5w1d. The bleeding has already slowed quite a bit. I plan to ttc this cycle rather than waiting for AF to show again. 

Has anyone used the CBFM on a cycle immediately following miscarriage/chemical? I'm wondering if my cycle will be too messed up right now to bother using it. Maybe I should buy some IC opks for this cycle and then go back to the CBFM next cycle?


----------



## mimdan

Hi there Scooby...Really sorry to hear of your loss hun :( :hugs:

Unfortunately I've not ever used the CBFM before so I wont be of much help with advice but hopefully one of the other ladies might know ? 

Again sorry you've had to join us here, its such a bummer :( x


----------



## mimdan

Oh and good luck with TCC Scooby :) Hope to see a BFP from you soon :flower:


----------



## scoobydrlp

mimdan said:


> Oh and good luck with TCC Scooby :) Hope to see a BFP from you soon :flower:


Thank you, good luck to you too!


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey scoot I bought cb ovulation kit that had 7 tests... Didn't get a pos but am still hopeful I'm cd21 now lol already poas so addicting


----------



## mimdan

scoobydrlp said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Oh and good luck with TCC Scooby :) Hope to see a BFP from you soon :flower:
> 
> 
> Thank you, good luck to you too!Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## mimdan

firsttimer123 said:


> Hey scoot I bought cb ovulation kit that had 7 tests... Didn't get a pos but am still hopeful I'm cd21 now lol already poas so addicting

Yep, I've been poas 2/3 times a day lol :blush:


----------



## kariss

scoobydrlp said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm miscarrying now, started bleeding yesterday at 5w1d. The bleeding has already slowed quite a bit. I plan to ttc this cycle rather than waiting for AF to show again.
> 
> Has anyone used the CBFM on a cycle immediately following miscarriage/chemical? I'm wondering if my cycle will be too messed up right now to bother using it. Maybe I should buy some IC opks for this cycle and then go back to the CBFM next cycle?

Hi scoob, 
I'm not much help to you don't use CBFM just wanted to say sorry about the loss your not on your own (hug) :hugs:
Good luck! Hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## kariss

I still haven't brought any OPK ahh it's so difficult trying to get out of the house when working nights &#55357;&#56873; I'm just praying we haven't missed it, or have caught It. 
I'm symptom spotting already..seriously I was 6 weeks and had hardly any but now I think maybe I've just caught it and am spotting 1000s of symptoms ahah god. 

Did anyone have any implantation bleeding previously? I had slight spotting 12 days after my period and 28 days before I got my BFP (I didn't know what it was at the time) 

CD 23 from bleeding now. CD 15 from neg test (could of got one before but didn't try?) but with irregular I have been known to have 38 day cycle before. 

What apps does everyone use? I use my cycles but it's never any use tbh. Just use it for inputting info.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thank you ladies for all your support, it's so nice not being alone through all this.

Kariss - I use fertility friend and it's wonderful. I bought a year subscription to get the full features, but it's still a good site if you use the free version.


----------



## kariss

Just been to get some OPK...had none! Great..ended up buying 2 packs of HPT which will prob result in me crying tomorrow morning ahha.


----------



## firsttimer123

I had implantation spotting with my first which ended in mc. I did another hpt, bfn :( I think I'm cd21 so still super early... I'm symptom spotting like crazy lol... Oh a back pain, pain beside belly button lol prob had these all before


----------



## firsttimer123

And I use ovia app btw!


----------



## kariss

Were all crazy lol! 

Did you have any symptoms with your previous pregnancy? 

If bleeding started 16th and I had a neg test on 24th - when would you guys advise I test? I'm trying to talk myself out of it..knowing it will be negative but I can't help myself :growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer123

Hmm so after bleeding stops I have read you need 3 weeks with no bleeding for it to count as new cycle... So I would say you are coming up to that... Test with cheapies, I have been testing with dollar store tests since cd18 lol


----------



## kariss

firsttimer123 said:


> Hmm so after bleeding stops I have read you need 3 weeks with no bleeding for it to count as new cycle... So I would say you are coming up to that... Test with cheapies, I have been testing with dollar store tests since cd18 lol

Thanks I bled for 2 weeks..so 23rd/24th would be my testing day &#128522;
I want to try wait untill April..1st (that would be a nice graduation present) ...hopefully AF doesn't show up..haha I'm sure it will though! :shrug:


----------



## mimdan

Hi all...

Scooby, have you made a decision to use your CBFM this cycle ? How are you feeling today ?

Firsttimer and Kariss, Glad I'm not the only one symptom spotting/testing :haha: Its been 3 weeks since bleeding/spotting stopped all tests are BFN well apart from stupid indent lines that make me go cross eyed :wacko: bloody things ! So guessing I didnt OV early like I thought I might of done :shrug: Tuesday night I was convinced AF would be here Wednesday morning due to stronger cramps on right side that turnt into more general cramps plus backache, I put a disposable pad on the bed to protect mattress but woke up Wednesday and NOTHING. My back still aches a bit this morning and had a few sharp pains in BB's yest again...so I really dont know whats going on...is all this normal after a CP/MC ?? What do you ladies think ? :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer123

I had have had pain like beside my belly button for the last few days... Perhaps we are all ill?!?! I read this could be implantation but feel like it's. Stretch


----------



## mimdan

I've had a slight sharp pain above belly button too :haha: This is going to be one of those whacky 'every symptom you can get but I'm still going to be BFN cycles' whyyyyyyyyyyy just whyyyyyyyy :hissy::rofl:


----------



## scoobydrlp

mimdan - I'm going to go ahead with the CBFM this cycle. I'm only on CD4 and my bleeding from miscarriage has nearly completely stopped already. I don't want to waste any time!


----------



## mimdan

Hi Scooby....Glad bleeding has almost come to end for you :thumbup: do you know when you usually OV ?... Once again good luck to you for this cycle..looking forward to your updates :flower:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I ovulated CD19 this past cycle, which I think is pretty average judging by the length of most of my cycles. I only used the CBFM that one cycle, but I'm hoping it won't ask me to start testing until around 10dpo rather than at 5dpo like it does the first time. Guess we'll see!


----------



## kariss

Just purchased some OPK online, think I've already missed or will miss by time they arrive so think I'll save them for next cycle..unless I catch this time obv :shrug:
I'm wishing the days away so AF comes or I can test :happydance:


----------



## mimdan

Well I'm still testing BFN with no symptoms to report....hows everyone else ?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Only CD6 for me, not sure when CBFM will ask me to start to POAS this cycle. Last cycle was my first using it and it had me start at CD5, but I'm a late ovulator so I'm thinking it may wait until CD10 or later to start.


----------



## mimdan

Is it common for the CBFM to ask for early testing on first use then ? I have no idea what it looks like let alone how it works Lol


----------



## mimdan

Scooby...whats your average cycle length ? Mine seem to average 35/37 give or take a few days...although have been known to miss a cycle or two aswell, although thats not happened for quite a while (hope I'm not speaking too soon)

Karris... How are you getting on with OPKS ?

Firsttimer...are you still testing, anymore symptoms ?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Mine have been in the 33-35 range lately. The Cbfm somehow learns from each cycle you use it and adjusts its testing dates accordingly. So the first cycle it started asking me to test on CD 5 I think, or maybe 6, and I got low readings for 3 days, then high readings for 8 days, then got my peaks. I assume this cycle it will just skip testing those early days and maybe start asking me to test around the time I started getting high readings last cycle. 

I kind of feel guilty about being so excited and "ready" to ttc again so soon. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## mimdan

Oh ok yea I guess that makes sense. Maybe if ttc starts to take long this time round I'll consider investing in a CBFM :)

Yes, I did. Now though I'm more excepting of what happened, but I feel its probably easier for me as mine was a very early loss so had I of not tested I'd never of known anyway...I imagine the further the pregnancy the harder it gets in more ways than one :hugs: but just remember what happened wasn't your fault, as much as you need to grieve (and guilt is apart of grief) your also need to move on...you deserve your happiness sweet, we all do x


----------



## mimdan

I want to see a BFP or 2 in here SOON...Fingers crossed girls, let this be a lucky thread x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry to just butt in.. I just finished bleeding from my loss (happened last week) and I was wondering if i will actually ovulate before i get my normal period... google is no help at all. Is this down to each person ? Can i count my miscarriage as a period or is that strange ? so confusing. but the idea of just sitting around doing "nothing" waiting weeks for my period to show up is frustrating.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Rhi Rhi, it seems that most women do ovulate after miscarriage but before the next AF, although most people say their cycle is longer than usual after miscarriage so it may be late ovulation.


----------



## mimdan

Sorry for your loss Rhi Rhi :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer123

Hwy ladies sorry have been on march break! I tested bfns all week got af on Monday! No luck with that cycle, I am cd4... Might do opks again this cycle! How is everyone?


----------



## mimdan

Hi firsttimer :) sorry AF got you hun, reckon I'll be following you soon not exactly sure when AF due but got to be soon...how long was your cycle in the end ? 

Good luck for this cycle !


----------



## firsttimer123

My cycle only ended up being 24 days, so most likely I od earlier then thought or did not o at all :( so hopes for an April BFp now! What cycle day do you think you are? Fingers crossed for a bfp for you!


----------



## mimdan

Are you still staying in this thread firstttimer ? Be great for us ladies to stick with each other untill bfp and beyond...I'm cd29 today still testing bfn


----------



## firsttimer123

Of course, hopefully you get a bfp!!! And if not that a comes so you cN try again this month with me!


----------



## firsttimer123

Question for you guys...did you continue to gain weight after your mc? I had gained about 5 pounds at 10 weeks when I had mmc. My hcg took over 2 months to drop and then ended up having d&c. I have gained about 10 pounds since my pre preg weight.... It's frustrating :(


----------



## mimdan

firsttimer123 said:


> Of course, hopefully you get a bfp!!! And if not that a comes so you cN try again this month with me!

Thanx sweet...A BFP would be great of course but I think the latter is more likely...just hope I'm not going to be too far behind you !


----------



## mimdan

firsttimer123 said:


> Question for you guys...did you continue to gain weight after your mc? I had gained about 5 pounds at 10 weeks when I had mmc. My hcg took over 2 months to drop and then ended up having d&c. I have gained about 10 pounds since my pre preg weight.... It's frustrating :(

I still have pregnancy weight since 7 years ago :haha:


----------



## firsttimer123

Urggggg unfair when I didn't get the benefit of having the weight!


----------



## mimdan

Awww I know hun, I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer123

Any luck yet mimdan? Bfp? Or af?


----------



## mimdan

Neither...have not tested since Friday as have had no tests left lol I am cd33 so AF should be due anytime now...I just hope the MC hasnt messed up my cycles


----------



## firsttimer123

Or maybe bfp!


----------



## mimdan

That would be fantastic...was this day last cycle I got my BFP so to have that again would be mind blowing ! But I really dont feel I'm going to be that lucky I have pcos so a late or non exsistant period isnt unheard of unfortunately. I'm going to test today I'll update you when I have the result.

How are you feeling today ? What CD are you on ? I take it AF has gone now :thumbup: and hopefully that was your last one for 9 months :flower:


----------



## mimdan

firsttimer123 said:


> or maybe bfp!

frer = bfn


----------



## firsttimer123

:( not for sure until af shows! I am cd9... Hopefully will o in next few days, no ewcm yet but hubby is home tomorrow so almost sure I haven't missed it! I hate when he has to travel for work


----------



## happynewmom1

Is it ok if I join this thread? I just want to say i'm so sorry to you ladies on your losses and getting af now. I have been bleeding, clotting for about a week and now down to some brown discharge and a negative pregnancy test so I guess it's about over. :cry: I was only 6 weeks but we are really upset. We'd like to try for another right away. Sorry if it's all tmi.. Do you ladies know if it's ok to have sex at this point? As long as I'm emotionally ready? 

Many hugs to all of you. This was my first loss and it has been so hard :cry:


----------



## mimdan

Hi and welcome Happynewmom :flower:...so sorry to hear of your loss hun :( it absolutely sucks, such a cruel thing to have to go through :hugs: hopefully us girls can help you through it though :hugs: 

Being that the bleeding has stopped and now a brown discharge (old blood) I'd be daring enough to say it would probably be OK aslong as the bleeding doesnt pick up again, although I'm not entirely sure. Maybe its best to wait untill your fully back to normal :shrug: Hopefully firsttimer will know more :)

Good luck to you this cycle, and again I'm sorry for your loss x


----------



## mimdan

Well as for me, I tested again with frer = BFN. My tracking chart says I'm due AF on the 1st April which will be CD37 so I'm not going to test until after that now, I've seen so many BFNS this cycle its ridiculous...I so hope AF turns up on time !

Isnt the 1st April, april fools day (AF : April fools ? ) Lol just an observation :wacko: ;)

Firstttimer, I can only imagine how fustrating it is to have your husband work away around OV, I too would not be a very happy lady. But, YAY for him being home this time...good luck hun ! :thumbup:


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Hi and welcome Happynewmom :flower:...so sorry to hear of your loss hun :( it absolutely sucks, such a cruel thing to have to go through :hugs: hopefully us girls can help you through it though :hugs:
> 
> Being that the bleeding has stopped and now a brown discharge (old blood) I'd be daring enough to say it would probably be OK aslong as the bleeding doesnt pick up again, although I'm not entirely sure. Maybe its best to wait untill your fully back to normal :shrug: Hopefully firsttimer will know more :)
> 
> Good luck to you this cycle, and again I'm sorry for your loss x

Thank you so much! I hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs: 

We may wait a little longer. I'd probably prefer to and dh is super supportive if I need more time but I can also tell he is going crazy. We have rarely gone a week without it. :)


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey happynewmom... I had a d&c and they suggested two weeks but I read else where that as long as bleeding had subsided then you can bd!
Oh man mimdan, bfn are the worst I had 5 this past cycle as well, although I put myself through the torture.


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Hey happynewmom... I had a d&c and they suggested two weeks but I read else where that as long as bleeding had subsided then you can bd!
> Oh man mimdan, bfn are the worst I had 5 this past cycle as well, although I put myself through the torture.

OK thank you! 

Sorry about the bfns. I'm kind of dreading the testing process for that reason but then when I get started I can't stop lol I'll need to get more cheapies so I'll be able to feed the addiction :) good luck to you ladies! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## firsttimer123

I was just that crazy person in dollar store stocking up on opks and hpt... Yikes!


----------



## mimdan

Its got to be done ladies as you never know when those two lines will show ;) 

I peed on about 30+ cheapie hpt and 4 frer this cycle lol :blush: i've had enough testing for this cycle now though...CD36 tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## firsttimer123

It's hard not to... Poas makes me feel hopeful! Still no pos opk... Maybe the dollar store ones don't work! Lol


----------



## mimdan

Lol yea maybe all the hpts I've done have been invalid hehe I can dream :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hi girls hope ya all well, iv just had a mc I got my bfp in the 7th then 2/3 days after that spotting kick in never did stop wen for a scan on the 23th to be told it's a failed pregnac, wen home the blood started red and clots the next day I had the sac come from me, now today I'm only next to nothing pick spotting. I was told to test agen in 10 days and go fr there, I was thing my try befor then but of I get a bfp I will have to call them up to tell them and that may think it's the old pregnec not a new one. Anyways how did you all get on from your mc and trying straight away did you know wen you ovular or wen your af come? Thanks girls hugs and kissers xx


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey Tracey I had a d&c and to be honest I don't think I od that cycle after d&c now I'm a cycle post d&c and haven't had pos opk yet so who knows!


----------



## mimdan

Yea not sure what the deal is with me either...mine is a simular story to yours Tracey and I'm still waiting on AF not sure if I ov'd or not as don't use opks or track....waiting game, as always x


----------



## firsttimer123

I have to be post o but none of my reg symptoms.... I guess things have changed post mc! So annoying


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you? I had a chemical in November, then got pregnant in Jan and miscarried at 6w3d. I am currently 33 days post start bleeding. 

I hope I can help all of you lovely ladies clear up some confusion. The start of your post mc cycle isn't the day you start bleeding, but the day your hcg goes back to zero. Most women will get their first period between 5-7 weeks after a miscarriage. Also many women won't ovulate right after a mc. If you temp like I do, your temps will be erratic, making it hard to pinpoint ovulation. Also most women will have wonky opks and cm making them think they are ovulating when they aren't. It is simply your hormones trying to get back to normal.

Getting pregnant right after a mc can happen, but most doctors discourage it until after the first period simply for easier dating of the pregnancy. That said I am also in the ntnp group in hopes of not missing any possible opportunities. I wish each of you ladies lots of luck and quick sticky bfp!


----------



## firsttimer123

Do you guys track cm? I don't think I had ewcm so I wonder if I didnt o :(


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies do you mind if I join you? I had a chemical in November, then got pregnant in Jan and miscarried at 6w3d. I am currently 33 days post start bleeding.
> 
> I hope I can help all of you lovely ladies clear up some confusion. The start of your post mc cycle isn't the day you start bleeding, but the day your hcg goes back to zero. Most women will get their first period between 5-7 weeks after a miscarriage. Also many women won't ovulate right after a mc. If you temp like I do, your temps will be erratic, making it hard to pinpoint ovulation. Also most women will have wonky opks and cm making them think they are ovulating when they aren't. It is simply your hormones trying to get back to normal.
> 
> Getting pregnant right after a mc can happen, but most doctors discourage it until after the first period simply for easier dating of the pregnancy. That said I am also in the ntnp group in hopes of not missing any possible opportunities. I wish each of you ladies lots of luck and quick sticky bfp!

This is helpful! I had heard the start of the post mc cycle was the start of bleeding. Spotting finally finished for me yesterday and although I'm seeing it's possible I won't ovulate this cycle, I also don't want to miss an opportunity to get pregnant. I usually know when I'm ovulating by checking cm and cervix. If the cervix is open and I'm getting ewcm later, would it be likely I'm ovulating or just the body being weird this month trying? I don't usually use any other method to know but tempted to try other things. I guess I'll wait until I get my official period to do anything else but just ntnp right now. I'm sorry about
your losses! I hope you get your bfp really soon!


----------



## Eclaire

Happynewmom you can try if you see your normal fertility signs, there isn't harm in that. Just don't be too heartbroken if you aren't successful because you do have greater odds of not ovulating right now. Also I read that for most women your hcg should be back to zero around the time the bleeding stops, so if you still have hpts, test and make sure you are ready to go.

I am lucky enough to have had one successful pregnancy, so I am trying to remain hopeful that I can achieve it one final time.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> Happynewmom you can try if you see your normal fertility signs, there isn't harm in that. Just don't be too heartbroken if you aren't successful because you do have greater odds of not ovulating right now. Also I read that for most women your hcg should be back to zero around the time the bleeding stops, so if you still have hpts, test and make sure you are ready to go.
> 
> I am lucky enough to have had one successful pregnancy, so I am trying to remain hopeful that I can achieve it one final time.

OK thank you! I'll definitely prepare myself and just try to relax a little right now. I took a test a few days ago and it was negative. I was actually grateful to see that after reading for some it takes weeks for hcg to get low again. So I guess we will see what happens. I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs: thank you for replying!


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Do you guys track cm? I don't think I had ewcm so I wonder if I didnt o :(

I do track mine somewhat. I know the last time I got pregnant, I didn't get a ton of ewcm like I usually notice. I had to pay close attention to find any at all.. It was odd but my cervix was high and open and I had slight cramps on one side which is why I knew I ovulated. You maybe had a little that wasn't noticeable. Did you have any other signs? I hope you did ovulate :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join you all. I had a miscarriage back in October at 10 weeks and had a D&C that day. We have been TTC ever since and have been getting very discouraged! We currently have 2 kiddos, but have been pregnant 4 times (2 were miscarriages). For each of those times, we got pregnant on the first try so it's very frustrating we STILL are not pregnant yet :( I am currently 10 DPO and am planning to test somewhere between Wednesday and Saturday. I ovulated later this cycle so that automatically makes my cycle longer, which it why I may wait until Saturday. Looking forward to learning about everyone!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Cervix is still high for me... Confusing!


----------



## mimdan

Wow ! Someone's thread has been busy...hello everyone and welcome ! &#9786;

Just thought i'd chip in with a quick reply being that the subject is EWCM. ..I've just had quite a lot which is unusual for me..It also had 3/4 pin prick sized pink spots in there too...I think I'm CD39 today been testing bfn...any thoughts on what this could be ?


----------



## Eclaire

Not sure what to make of that but hopefully it is a good sign like ovulation spotting or implantation spotting. Fx for you.

CD34 and still no af for me. Based on my temps I am assuming I am somewhere between 7-10dpo. I missed 4 days of temping while out of town and when I got home my temps stabilized in a post ovulation range. I will plan to test on April 1st if the witch hasn't shown. I usually have an 11-13 day lp.


----------



## firsttimer123

It's late in cycle so hopefully ib!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Still have creamy cm... Cd 15 usually have 26 day cycles... Would have expected ewcm by now argggg


----------



## mimdan

Good luck with testing ÉCLAIRS. ..fx for you :thumbup:

Firsttimer hopefully you'll see a change in cm soon hun...did you say you've Been using opks ? Any luck ? 

Well as for me I'll just have to wait and see, wait and see, wait and see...If I'm lucky enough that it was ib yesterday when should I test ?

Hoping for some bfp action in here soon ! :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer123

I had cheap opks but never got a positive... On cd13 I got a fairly dark line but the next day it was light again! Urg... What are chances to not ovulate?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

started using opks again this week after my hpts finally went negative last week. :) 

strangely enough when i had my m.c i turned my period tracker on my phone on (sounds like a satnav don't it haha) and it estimated i would ovulate today based on my previous cycle length etc. I didn't take much notice because there is no way to inform it of m.c so i just left it on to track dates etc :) 

anyways today i got a positive opk! haha. Talk about a fluke! haha a

so yeah unless the opks are not working correctly then i ovulated 19 days after the day i started bleeding. exactly like a normal cycle!


----------



## Eclaire

Mimdan I have heard to wait 4 days after implantation to test to wait for the hcg to build. But lots of people will test earlier.

Rhi I hope your opk is accurate and you catch that egg. I had an almost positive opk right around my normal ovulation time followed by a temp shift that lasted one day. I thought it was ovulation but now I am not so sure. That was 17 days ago.


----------



## happynewmom1

Wow Rhi that's cool!! Fx you are ovulating today and get your sticky bean! 

Mimdan, I've also heard to wait a few days after you think you implanted of test.. It depends on how quickly the hcg builds as to when you would see a good positive. You could see something faint on a test in a couple of days :)

Firsttimer, I'm sorry I can't be much help with opks and I don't know enough to tell you what happened. I hope you did actually ovulate though! 

Afm, I can tell this will be a strange and long cycle month already. Bleeding stopped altogether a few days ago.. Zero spotting and cramps and the negative test was last week. So we have been bding again as we kind of decided we will try to relax and ntnp right now. Today I am getting loads of each today and what's weird is my cervix feels slightly open too. Ugh I should have bought opks now but I suppose it's better not to know right now and just bd for fun. I might go crazy though :haha:


----------



## mimdan

Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ? 

Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx

Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ?
> 
> Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx
> 
> Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)

I can't wait to see your test! Hope this is it for you! :) 

I'm so bummed because this evening I've started cramping and spotting again :( I don't know what to think. I feel like my body is such a mess right now.


----------



## firsttimer123

12-24 hours... Now hav lots of creamy cm so must be past o for sure...guess two week wait begins


----------



## Eclaire

I am freaking out! I got a positive hpt this morning. I am either 18dpo or 9 based on bd and temps. I don't think I will tell my hubby until I get some blood work done to confirm this. Thoughts...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0789.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mimdan

Omg ! Éclaire that is an awesome looking test ! Congratulations, that's absolute awesome news..soo happy to see a bfp in here..well done girl...how you feeling ? Xx


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ?
> 
> Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx
> 
> Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)
> 
> I can't wait to see your test! Hope this is it for you! :)
> 
> I'm so bummed because this evening I've started cramping and spotting again :( I don't know what to think. I feel like my body is such a mess right now.Click to expand...

Awww hun I'm sorry your feeling down :( how many days/weeks post MC are you ? Could this be your AF ? Sorry I always lose track of everyone, crap memory x


----------



## mimdan

firsttimer123 said:


> 12-24 hours... Now hav lots of creamy cm so must be past o for sure...guess two week wait begins

Good luck Firsttimer, would love to see you get your bfp this cycle x


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ?
> 
> Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx
> 
> Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)
> 
> I can't wait to see your test! Hope this is it for you! :)
> 
> I'm so bummed because this evening I've started cramping and spotting again :( I don't know what to think. I feel like my body is such a mess right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry your feeling down :( how many days/weeks post MC are you ? Could this be your AF ? Sorry I always lose track of everyone, crap memory xClick to expand...

Well I started bleeding on 3/18, got the negative test and was still spotting brown on the 25th ,spotting stopped on the 28th and yesterday it was just spotting that stopped shortly after so I'm super confused. Guess my body is just messed up. Today is when I would have been expecting a period so maybe it is just a weird thing.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> I am freaking out! I got a positive hpt this morning. I am either 18dpo or 9 based on bd and temps. I don't think I will tell my hubby until I get some blood work done to confirm this. Thoughts...

That is a beautiful line! Congrats!!


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ?
> 
> Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx
> 
> Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)
> 
> I can't wait to see your test! Hope this is it for you! :)
> 
> I'm so bummed because this evening I've started cramping and spotting again :( I don't know what to think. I feel like my body is such a mess right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry your feeling down :( how many days/weeks post MC are you ? Could this be your AF ? Sorry I always lose track of everyone, crap memory xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I started bleeding on 3/18, got the negative test and was still spotting brown on the 25th ,spotting stopped on the 28th and yesterday it was just spotting that stopped shortly after so I'm super confused. Guess my body is just messed up. Today is when I would have been expecting a period so maybe it is just a weird thing.Click to expand...

Hmm yes certainly confusing..but I guess if you would have been expecting AF it might have something to do with it...I'm still awaiting AF think I must be cd41 today so I know how crap it can be to not know what's going on...I've had a 60 something day cycle before...that was super frustrating...are you going to give your gp a call ?


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ?
> 
> Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx
> 
> Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)
> 
> I can't wait to see your test! Hope this is it for you! :)
> 
> I'm so bummed because this evening I've started cramping and spotting again :( I don't know what to think. I feel like my body is such a mess right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry your feeling down :( how many days/weeks post MC are you ? Could this be your AF ? Sorry I always lose track of everyone, crap memory xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I started bleeding on 3/18, got the negative test and was still spotting brown on the 25th ,spotting stopped on the 28th and yesterday it was just spotting that stopped shortly after so I'm super confused. Guess my body is just messed up. Today is when I would have been expecting a period so maybe it is just a weird thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yes certainly confusing..but I guess if you would have been expecting AF it might have something to do with it...I'm still awaiting AF think I must be cd41 today so I know how crap it can be to not know what's going on...I've had a 60 something day cycle before...that was super frustrating...are you going to give your gp a call ?Click to expand...

Wow that would be so so frustrating! I really hope you get your bfp or after shows so you can know where you're at :hugs: 

I guess I need to just convince myself it will be a weird cycle and try not to look too much into things. I don't really have a doctor yet.. The miscarriage started 2 days before moving and we are just getting settled and haven't found one yet. :( I am so ready to feel completely normal again.


----------



## mimdan

Well after doing a bit of online research it seems EWCM with pink specks/streaks is more commonly a sign of ov...so I could only be 3dpo today...shall still probably test at weekend though just incase it was ib


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Firsttimer, once an opk is positive how long does it last ? I was just thinking maybe you tested a little too soon ?
> 
> Rhi, maybe it's your lucky cycle certainly sounds it so far :) fx
> 
> Happy new mom, iI'll wait till the weekend to test then if AF doesn't show :)
> 
> I can't wait to see your test! Hope this is it for you! :)
> 
> I'm so bummed because this evening I've started cramping and spotting again :( I don't know what to think. I feel like my body is such a mess right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry your feeling down :( how many days/weeks post MC are you ? Could this be your AF ? Sorry I always lose track of everyone, crap memory xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I started bleeding on 3/18, got the negative test and was still spotting brown on the 25th ,spotting stopped on the 28th and yesterday it was just spotting that stopped shortly after so I'm super confused. Guess my body is just messed up. Today is when I would have been expecting a period so maybe it is just a weird thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yes certainly confusing..but I guess if you would have been expecting AF it might have something to do with it...I'm still awaiting AF think I must be cd41 today so I know how crap it can be to not know what's going on...I've had a 60 something day cycle before...that was super frustrating...are you going to give your gp a call ?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that would be so so frustrating! I really hope you get your bfp or after shows so you can know where you're at :hugs:
> 
> I guess I need to just convince myself it will be a weird cycle and try not to look too much into things. I don't really have a doctor yet.. The miscarriage started 2 days before moving and we are just getting settled and haven't found one yet. :( I am so ready to feel completely normal again.Click to expand...

Ttc is such an emotional rollercoaster at the best of times...so much more so when your body is being weird ! I hope you to find out what's going on soon hun xx


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Well after doing a bit of online research it seems EWCM with pink specks/streaks is more commonly a sign of ov...so I could only be 3dpo today...shall still probably test at weekend though just incase it was ib

Really hope it was ib! But of ovulating at least you can pin point it easier now :)


----------



## Eclaire

Happynewmom this site talks about how weird your first period post mc can be and spotting is normal. I hope it helps.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/first_period.htm


----------



## firsttimer123

Congrats eclaire! Beautiful line


----------



## Eclaire

So I called my doc and was sent in for betas. The lab tech told me not to get my hopes up because it could still be hcg from the previous loss in my system. I go back for a second round on Friday to see if the numbers are going up or down. 

A friend made me buy and take a digital weeks estimator and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks. I am not keeping my hopes up and I am not telling my husband until I know for sure. This is so frustrating. This is why they want you to have a period before you get pregnant again.


----------



## firsttimer123

I tracked my levels down to 0... For me took 7 weeks (I think this is slow for most) I was 10 weeks and had a mmc... My highest level of hcg was 45000


----------



## firsttimer123

If you had a d&c hcg levels should drop more rapidly


----------



## Eclaire

I didn't have a d&c. I miscarried at 6w2d. I had a blood draw then to check my levels And they said they were much lower than they should have been at that point, so they think development stopped awhile before the bleeding started. That was 5 weeks ago. I am not sure what to make of this.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> Happynewmom this site talks about how weird your first period post mc can be and spotting is normal. I hope it helps.
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/first_period.htm

Thank you. That was very helpful! 

Good luck! Really hope this is a new pregnancy for you! It really sounds like it should be now. Do you know for sure you ovulated and such?


----------



## Eclaire

I wasn't using opks but I did temp and track cm. Ff puts my ovulation at 18 days ago. I stopped bleeding 4 weeks and 2 days ago. I have had very clear post ovulation temps for the last 9 days (I didn't temp for 4 days prior due to travel). Today my temp was .5 higher than normal post ovulation temps, which I have only experienced on pregnancy charts. I wish I had a better idea of what is going on. I wish I tested a couple of weeks ago to make sure I was getting negative tests.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> I wasn't using opks but I did temp and track cm. Ff puts my ovulation at 18 days ago. I stopped bleeding 4 weeks and 2 days ago. I have had very clear post ovulation temps for the last 9 days (I didn't temp for 4 days prior due to travel). Today my temp was .5 higher than normal post ovulation temps, which I have only experienced on pregnancy charts. I wish I had a better idea of what is going on. I wish I tested a couple of weeks ago to make sure I was getting negative tests.

Well it goes sound promising for you :) if your hcg did get that low before I don't think there's any way a digi would say 2-3 weeks.. Those aren't very sensitive.


----------



## firsttimer123

I agree with happynewmom! Sounds promising


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> I agree with happynewmom! Sounds promising

How are you doing, Firsttimer? Were you planning to test soon?


----------



## firsttimer123

lol I tested today bc I'm an addict... Could be anywhere between 1-5dpo ... But not 100% I od. I didn't have ewcm, it did get thinner but was never clear or super stretchy... Cervix was high and now is low... Who knows!


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> lol I tested today bc I'm an addict... Could be anywhere between 1-5dpo ... But not 100% I od. I didn't have ewcm, it did get thinner but was never clear or super stretchy... Cervix was high and now is low... Who knows!

Ohhh well fx you did ovulate!! I'm a poas addict too and will start testing as soon as I can lol


----------



## firsttimer123

Just so tempting to try! Even tho bfns are so annoying


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Just so tempting to try! Even tho bfns are so annoying

True! But just keep telling yourself you are super early to test anyway so basically doing it for fun at that point :) really excited to start seeing some bfps for you all!


----------



## Eclaire

Thanks. You ladies have been very supportive. I will keep you updated as I get more info.


----------



## mimdan

Good luck Éclaire...fx for you, although I'm sure you'll be fine x


----------



## mimdan

Just started having cramps :( hope it's not AF..wish her away for me girls :( pretty sure I had backache earlier too so pretty sure she's going to show soon..boooo !


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Just started having cramps :( hope it's not AF..wish her away for me girls :( pretty sure I had backache earlier too so pretty sure she's going to show soon..boooo !

Oh no!! :( Both of those signs could still be pregnancy so fx she stays far away!!!


----------



## mimdan

Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it

I'm so sorry :hugs: how long have you been TTC? I wish it wasn't so hard. :(


----------



## Eclaire

Mimdan I have been trying for 10 cycles to get #2 and suffered 2 losses in that time. I also felt ready to give up and accept my dd as all I will ever have. I know people say all the time to try to relax and not worry so much, and that feels like impossible advice. But I believe there may be something to it. Try to stay positive. Each loss is hard, but it isn't the end. Hang in there.


----------



## Eclaire

Update: so the nurse called with my first beta results. I am indeed pregnant. My hcg levels are almost twice what they were at my mc. I have more blood work scheduled tomorrow to make sure things are doubling. I am thrilled and plan to tell my husband on Sunday in an Easter egg.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> Update: so the nurse called with my first beta results. I am indeed pregnant. My hcg levels are almost twice what they were at my mc. I have more blood work scheduled tomorrow to make sure things are doubling. I am thrilled and plan to tell my husband on Sunday in an Easter egg.

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!! Very excited for you!


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: how long have you been TTC? I wish it wasn't so hard. :(Click to expand...

We've been ntnp for 2 years which I know isnt long to some...I may see how the next cycle or 2 go and then visit gp to see if they can help. Even if they can just regulate my cycles a little more I'd be happy..I really want things to happen naturally so I dont want to much intevention...my first two were natural as was the bfp I had recently so I'm hopeful but just feeling fed up with the emotions ttc brings...thanx for the hug :hugs: how are you today ? X


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: how long have you been TTC? I wish it wasn't so hard. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We've been ntnp for 2 years which I know isnt long to some...I may see how the next cycle or 2 go and then visit gp to see if they can help. Even if they can just regulate my cycles a little more I'd be happy..I really want things to happen naturally so I dont want to much intevention...my first two were natural as was the bfp I had recently so I'm hopeful but just feeling fed up with the emotions ttc brings...thanx for the hug :hugs: how are you today ? XClick to expand...

I can see why you get fed up. Don't give up! You will get your rainbow baby and all of this will be worth it when you do. :hugs: feel free to vent anytime you need to! 

I'm ok. No spotting so that's encouraging to me. Maybe eventually I'll ovulate so I can get pregnant or a period.. Something. It stinks not knowing what my body is doing but guess it's all a waiting game. *shrug*


----------



## mimdan

Eclaire said:


> Mimdan I have been trying for 10 cycles to get #2 and suffered 2 losses in that time. I also felt ready to give up and accept my dd as all I will ever have. I know people say all the time to try to relax and not worry so much, and that feels like impossible advice. But I believe there may be something to it. Try to stay positive. Each loss is hard, but it isn't the end. Hang in there.

Aww I'm sorry to hear that sweet :( that must have really took its toll on you. I feel so sorry for all the ladies here :( I doubt I'll give up ttc totally probably just switch off emotionally as I had started to do before the bfp I lost..we hardly dtd that cycle, so yes I too think there is something in relaxing with it all but like you say it can be hard advice to take.

Anyways, I hear congratulations are in order ! :happydance: awww I knew you'd be ok...that bfp was too strong not to be a new pregnancy...I'm so happy for you...I felt a liitle emotional when you said about telling your husband in an easter egg, lovely idea :thumbup: ...I hope your planning on sticking around with us ! Hopefully they'll be some more bfp ladies in here soon too x


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: how long have you been TTC? I wish it wasn't so hard. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We've been ntnp for 2 years which I know isnt long to some...I may see how the next cycle or 2 go and then visit gp to see if they can help. Even if they can just regulate my cycles a little more I'd be happy..I really want things to happen naturally so I dont want to much intevention...my first two were natural as was the bfp I had recently so I'm hopeful but just feeling fed up with the emotions ttc brings...thanx for the hug :hugs: how are you today ? XClick to expand...
> 
> I can see why you get fed up. Don't give up! You will get your rainbow baby and all of this will be worth it when you do. :hugs: feel free to vent anytime you need to!
> 
> I'm ok. No spotting so that's encouraging to me. Maybe eventually I'll ovulate so I can get pregnant or a period.. Something. It stinks not knowing what my body is doing but guess it's all a waiting game. *shrug*Click to expand...


Thank you :hugs: and the same to you hun...ranting is good, we should encourage ranting :haha: 

I dont know if this is a silly question :dohh:...but..could it have been implantation bleeding ? If you were spotting and its stopped, then its possible right ? Plus when I was reading on google about implantation bleeding it said somewhere that it often happens around when AF is due which is why a lot of women mistake it for a light AF :shrug: well my fx for you anyway :flower:


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: how long have you been TTC? I wish it wasn't so hard. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We've been ntnp for 2 years which I know isnt long to some...I may see how the next cycle or 2 go and then visit gp to see if they can help. Even if they can just regulate my cycles a little more I'd be happy..I really want things to happen naturally so I dont want to much intevention...my first two were natural as was the bfp I had recently so I'm hopeful but just feeling fed up with the emotions ttc brings...thanx for the hug :hugs: how are you today ? XClick to expand...
> 
> I can see why you get fed up. Don't give up! You will get your rainbow baby and all of this will be worth it when you do. :hugs: feel free to vent anytime you need to!
> 
> I'm ok. No spotting so that's encouraging to me. Maybe eventually I'll ovulate so I can get pregnant or a period.. Something. It stinks not knowing what my body is doing but guess it's all a waiting game. *shrug*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: and the same to you hun...ranting is good, we should encourage ranting :haha:
> 
> I dont know if this is a silly question :dohh:...but..could it have been implantation bleeding ? If you were spotting and its stopped, then its possible right ? Plus when I was reading on google about implantation bleeding it said somewhere that it often happens around when AF is due which is why a lot of women mistake it for a light AF :shrug: well my fx for you anyway :flower:Click to expand...


My dh would thank you... Ranting here means I rant less to him :haha: it does help sometimes for sure! 

Hmmm we did bd 5 days before that but I wasn't really getting any ovulation signs then that I recall although I likely wouldn't have been looking that soon after miscarrying. I have some extra tests.. I may try one tomorrow morning just to see but not going to get my hopes up :) I didn't think of that and appreciate the suggestion!! Never know :)


----------



## mimdan

Ohhh Eclaire ! I almost forgot to ask you what symptoms (if any) you had ? :)

And whilst I'm bringing up the topic of symptoms, anyone else symptom spotting ?


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Thank happy...although I'm just not feeling lucky enough :( my gut feeling tells me it will be a few more cycles yet before I see another bfp....does anyone get so fed up with Ttc it gets to the point when you just can't be bothered anymore ? Sometimes I think I should just appreciate what I already have and be done with it
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: how long have you been TTC? I wish it wasn't so hard. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We've been ntnp for 2 years which I know isnt long to some...I may see how the next cycle or 2 go and then visit gp to see if they can help. Even if they can just regulate my cycles a little more I'd be happy..I really want things to happen naturally so I dont want to much intevention...my first two were natural as was the bfp I had recently so I'm hopeful but just feeling fed up with the emotions ttc brings...thanx for the hug :hugs: how are you today ? XClick to expand...
> 
> I can see why you get fed up. Don't give up! You will get your rainbow baby and all of this will be worth it when you do. :hugs: feel free to vent anytime you need to!
> 
> I'm ok. No spotting so that's encouraging to me. Maybe eventually I'll ovulate so I can get pregnant or a period.. Something. It stinks not knowing what my body is doing but guess it's all a waiting game. *shrug*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: and the same to you hun...ranting is good, we should encourage ranting :haha:
> 
> I dont know if this is a silly question :dohh:...but..could it have been implantation bleeding ? If you were spotting and its stopped, then its possible right ? Plus when I was reading on google about implantation bleeding it said somewhere that it often happens around when AF is due which is why a lot of women mistake it for a light AF :shrug: well my fx for you anyway :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dh would thank you... Ranting here means I rant less to him :haha: it does help sometimes for sure!
> 
> Hmmm we did bd 5 days before that but I wasn't really getting any ovulation signs then that I recall although I likely wouldn't have been looking that soon after miscarrying. I have some extra tests.. I may try one tomorrow morning just to see but not going to get my hopes up :) I didn't think of that and appreciate the suggestion!! Never know :)Click to expand...

Lol I dont really bother ranting to my OH I'd get more interest out of a brick wall, so...thats what I do ;) :haha:

Oh excellent, now I'm glad I mentioned it ! Wishing you all the best sweet, good luck x


----------



## firsttimer123

Mimdan fingers crossed it's pregnancy pains!


----------



## Eclaire

I will stick with you because I want to see you all get sticky bfps. 

As for symptoms I didn't have many. A little breast tenderness which I ignored. Upper abdominal pain paired with diarrhea started Sunday. Vivid dreams with night sweats. The night before my bfp I was nauseated by the smell of my prenatals. Hope that helps.


----------



## happynewmom1

So bfn today which I was expecting for the most part. Would have been amazing though lol how is everyone doing today?


----------



## firsttimer123

Cd19 going to wait until Sunday to test.... Got my bfp on cd22 last time... Not feeling pregnant bup I guess it's early


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Cd19 going to wait until Sunday to test.... Got my bfp on cd22 last time... Not feeling pregnant bup I guess it's early

Fx for you!!! It's definitely still early :)


----------



## Eclaire

Firsttimer do you know if/when you ovulated? Your cycles must be very short. I have heard every pregnancy (successful or not) will change your chemical makeup causing your cycles to be different. So don't be too broken hearted if your bfp doesn't come as early this time.


----------



## firsttimer123

My cycles are typically 26 days. That was exactly when I gt period counting first day of d&c my first cycle. This is cycle two... I am not sure if I ovulated... I never had ewcm.... My cN became wet and more clear but never ewcm.... And now it's sticky and creamy so I kno I have past the point of ov.


----------



## firsttimer123

Fingers crossed that I did o just without clear signals!


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Fingers crossed that I did o just without clear signals!

Yes! Some people don't get as much ewcm as others or wouldn't notice it unless checking cervix or something so hoping for you! Hopefully you do but if you didn't get your bfp this month, you might like checking into preseed for next month. It's a lubricant that acts like ewcm helping the sperm reach the egg. I've read it really helps those who don't get much ewcm :) but I've got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mimdan

I may look into pressed next cycle as I don't get much if any....tested just now..didn't hold for very long so was quite weak but regardless. ..BFN :( had cramps last night then nothing until just now..I'll keep testing until AF shows

Éclaire thank you for staying with us and for sharing your symptoms :)

Firsttimer and happy...fX for you guys x


----------



## firsttimer123

Hmm I usually do get ewcm, but maybe things hVe changed since mc. I'll look into preseed if I don't get a bfp this month. I'll be testing as of Monday!


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> I may look into pressed next cycle as I don't get much if any....tested just now..didn't hold for very long so was quite weak but regardless. ..BFN :( had cramps last night then nothing until just now..I'll keep testing until AF shows
> 
> Éclaire thank you for staying with us and for sharing your symptoms :)
> 
> Firsttimer and happy...fX for you guys x

Hopefully it was just too diluted :hugs: can't wait to see more bfps here. Fx for you both!


----------



## happynewmom1

Good morning :) or is it afternoon for some of you? :) how is everyone?? Anymore tests or symptoms? Not much new here. Lots of ewcm and watery cm so that's weird. Kinda wish I had some opks right now.. Would be nice to know if I'm finally ovulating or maybe it's just trying to. Who knows :) hope everyone is well!


----------



## firsttimer123

Cd20 over here and it's afternoon :)! Still have creamy cm, have sore throat... Some twinges in lower right stomach (do I imagine this? Lol) happy Easter!


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Cd20 over here and it's afternoon :)! Still have creamy cm, have sore throat... Some twinges in lower right stomach (do I imagine this? Lol) happy Easter!

Ohhh hope those are good signs! I got loads of creamy cm with my first two pregnancies! Fx for you!! And thank you! Happy Easter to you as well! Do you have any plans for Easter? :) 

Thanks for replying. I thought I scared everyone off :haha: Saturdays can be busy though. My grandparents took the kids and I to a car show which was interesting. So so hot out. I think I'm ready for a nap now lol


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hi lady's hope ya all well, I got a bfp on the 7 of March cupl days later the spotting kicking in, had a scan on the 23 of March was told it was a failed pregnec mc, I stop bleeding on the 29th - I peed on stick to day bfn in wich o was looking for, but I don't know wen to pee on my ov sticks??? Don't know wen af will show agen I'm hope I don't see her an get a bfp at them end of all this xxx


----------



## firsttimer123

Yes weekends are busy... We are travelling to family an spoiling our nephews! Hoping next Easter we will have our first to bring to the Easter festivities! I am going to test Monday am with a cheapie... Hoping I make it until then, at in laws today so at from my tests! Anyone else symptom spotting like me? I imagine everything being a preg symptom!


----------



## mimdan

Hi girls :) and welcome Tracey..sorry for your loss hun and fx for you ! 

Firsttimer can't wait to hear of your test result ! :) 

Happy...you didn't scare us off :) I was going to post last night but didn't want to drive you all crazy lol...have you tested with hpt again yet ?

I tested this morning which is now 6 days since EWCM with pink spots...BFN. .I have 1 test left so going to try and hold out now...still been getting cramps but not consistent...backache still there and I have this more than cramps...I don't know what's going on lady's but no AF yet...maybe I'm 6dpo I have no idea...I could cry...I knew the MC would muck up my cycles and just when they were becoming more regular...I don't want to sound too miserable but I just feel Ttc is not being fair :( :(

Anyways, happy easter to you all ! Looking forward to eating my galaxy easter egg I made OH buy me lol ;)


----------



## happynewmom1

Tracey, I'm sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope to see you get a bfp soon! Knowing when we will ovulate or get af after a mc is rough.. Almost torture not knowing. I've heard some say the first day of heavy bleeding when miscarrying can be considered cd1 although I've also heard cd1 is when bleeding stops so I dunno. Some women don't ovulate until after their first normal period too so not sure what to expect here. Some things make me think I am actually going to ovulate soon or its been trying to at least. Who knows. 

That sounds like such a fun time, Firsttimer! Enjoy spoiling the kids and good luck testing!! Definitely share with us any updates! Hope you have an amazing and relaxing weekend! 

Right now I'm symptom spotting like crazy to determine if I'm going to ovulate. I may go insane over it :haha: but trying to find things to distract from it and relax. The thing about symptom spotting for pregnancy is almost anything can be a symptom. I used to be obsessive about googling "__ early pregnancy" and of course someone would have had that symptom when they were pregnant Haha


----------



## mimdan

Éclaire, how are you ? Everything well ? X


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Hi girls :) and welcome Tracey..sorry for your loss hun and fx for you !
> 
> Firsttimer can't wait to hear of your test result ! :)
> 
> Happy...you didn't scare us off :) I was going to post last night but didn't want to drive you all crazy lol...have you tested with hpt again yet ?
> 
> I tested this morning which is now 6 days since EWCM with pink spots...BFN. .I have 1 test left so going to try and hold out now...still been getting cramps but not consistent...backache still there and I have this more than cramps...I don't know what's going on lady's but no AF yet...maybe I'm 6dpo I have no idea...I could cry...I knew the MC would muck up my cycles and just when they were becoming more regular...I don't want to sound too miserable but I just feel Ttc is not being fair :( :(
> 
> Anyways, happy easter to you all ! Looking forward to eating my galaxy easter egg I made OH buy me lol ;)

It's good to hear from you! No I haven't tested again. I don't think I will. Just makes me sad seeing negatives and I'm fairly certain I haven't ovulated yet. 

Wow that sounds so confusing and frustrating :( I'm so sorry :hugs: I think you have every right to feel that way. It's so hard not knowing what our body is doing especially when TTC :( try to relax this weekend and eat lots of chocolate! 

What's a galaxy Easter egg? :)


----------



## mimdan

Well thats fair enough hun, I dont know how many tests and money I've wasted this cycle...talk about desperation :blush: yea bfn suck BIG TIME :( so I'm with you on not testing but how long I'll last is a different matter :p..are you planning on buying anymore opks or are you just waiting it out.

I hate getting down about it all as I know it will happen when its meant to so yes your right maybe I really should just switch off from it all for a while and relax as best I can...hard to do when your cramping though Lol 

Galaxy...is a brand of chocolate here in the UK it is (in my opinion) the best chocolate out there, better than cadburys ! Silky smooth creamy milk chocolate mmmmm so yummy ! :haha:


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thanks for some info girls, I'm at my mums for the weekend be back home Monday, Iay take a ov test and see how it go from there and also usey soft cups after we bd likeminded last time, what's vitamins are you girl taking??? X


----------



## traceyAndLee

mimdan said:


> Well thats fair enough hun, I dont know how many tests and money I've wasted this cycle...talk about desperation :blush: yea bfn suck BIG TIME :( so I'm with you on not testing but how long I'll last is a different matter :p..are you planning on buying anymore opks or are you just waiting it out.
> 
> I hate getting down about it all as I know it will happen when its meant to so yes your right maybe I really should just switch off from it all for a while and relax as best I can...hard to do when your cramping though Lol
> 
> Galaxy...is a brand of chocolate here in the UK it is (in my opinion) the best chocolate out there, better than cadburys ! Silky smooth creamy milk chocolate mmmmm so yummy ! :haha:

 Oooh don't for get Galaxy cookie mmmm so fit x


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Well thats fair enough hun, I dont know how many tests and money I've wasted this cycle...talk about desperation :blush: yea bfn suck BIG TIME :( so I'm with you on not testing but how long I'll last is a different matter :p..are you planning on buying anymore opks or are you just waiting it out.
> 
> I hate getting down about it all as I know it will happen when its meant to so yes your right maybe I really should just switch off from it all for a while and relax as best I can...hard to do when your cramping though Lol
> 
> Galaxy...is a brand of chocolate here in the UK it is (in my opinion) the best chocolate out there, better than cadburys ! Silky smooth creamy milk chocolate mmmmm so yummy ! :haha:

I've never actually used opk strips.. Did you say you do? I'm not positive how to use them tbh but thinking they might help. I dunno. A couple things were making me wanna take a pregnancy test today but trying to tell myself anything I'm feeling is likely my hormones going nuts lol I can definitely be a poas addict so I totally get it! 

Welll Yeah.. If you have cramps it would be really hard to switch off. I know it's not something we can just forget about or not think about. It is always on the back of our minds no matter what we do..but do try to enjoy family and chocolate this weekend :) 

Wow.. I wish we had those! I've heard Cadbury chocolate is amazing so that must truly be good chocolate! Jealous! Chocolate is one of my weaknesses for sure lol 

Tracey - I'm taking prenatal vitamins and I will be getting some fish oil/omega 3. The cycle I got pregnant on this last time I had just started taking the fish oil and I had a crazy amount of ewcm and it's actually all I was taking at the time so I figure it won't hurt to start it again. :) I'm terrible at remembering to take vitamins so I keep it at a minimum lol


----------



## Eclaire

Hello all. 

Happynewmom I had tons of watery cm shortly after I stopped bleeding from the mc. It seemed really weird. But that stuff must be great since I did the day before it started and I think ovulated 5 days later and by some miracle got my unexpected bfp. Get on your man!

Mimdan I am doing okay. Really tired. Lots of pulling, cramping and lower back pain. My dd won't leave me alone. This constantly touching my chest. She even put her doll up against my chest this afternoon. She also wants nothing to do with my husband, which has happened with every pregnancy. I still haven't told him, but I think he knows something is up. I will tell him tomorrow. The only down side is that I was hoping to get the numbers from my second betas Friday afternoon so I could share them with hubby and put both our minds at ease. Unfortunately they weren't in yet so now I have to wait until Monday for the results. Not knowing is making me a nervous wreck.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Happynewmom I had tons of watery cm shortly after I stopped bleeding from the mc. It seemed really weird. But that stuff must be great since I did the day before it started and I think ovulated 5 days later and by some miracle got my unexpected bfp. Get on your man!
> 
> Mimdan I am doing okay. Really tired. Lots of pulling, cramping and lower back pain. My dd won't leave me alone. This constantly touching my chest. She even put her doll up against my chest this afternoon. She also wants nothing to do with my husband, which has happened with every pregnancy. I still haven't told him, but I think he knows something is up. I will tell him tomorrow. The only down side is that I was hoping to get the numbers from my second betas Friday afternoon so I could share them with hubby and put both our minds at ease. Unfortunately they weren't in yet so now I have to wait until Monday for the results. Not knowing is making me a nervous wreck.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

Ohhh that is great to know!!! I'll have to get some bd action going tonight.. Not that I'm sure he would complain or anything :haha:

Ah that must be so incredibly nerve wracking!! Praying everything comes back with good numbers! Fx for you!


----------



## mimdan

traceyAndLee said:


> Thanks for some info girls, I'm at my mums for the weekend be back home Monday, Iay take a ov test and see how it go from there and also usey soft cups after we bd likeminded last time, what's vitamins are you girl taking??? X

Hi Tracey :) Hope your having a nice weekend at your mums. I'm taking prenatal, Pregnacare conception...make your pee green Lol what about you ?

I haven't tried the Galaxy cookies...I sooo should ! :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well thats fair enough hun, I dont know how many tests and money I've wasted this cycle...talk about desperation :blush: yea bfn suck BIG TIME :( so I'm with you on not testing but how long I'll last is a different matter :p..are you planning on buying anymore opks or are you just waiting it out.
> 
> I hate getting down about it all as I know it will happen when its meant to so yes your right maybe I really should just switch off from it all for a while and relax as best I can...hard to do when your cramping though Lol
> 
> Galaxy...is a brand of chocolate here in the UK it is (in my opinion) the best chocolate out there, better than cadburys ! Silky smooth creamy milk chocolate mmmmm so yummy ! :haha:
> 
> I've never actually used opk strips.. Did you say you do? I'm not positive how to use them tbh but thinking they might help. I dunno. A couple things were making me wanna take a pregnancy test today but trying to tell myself anything I'm feeling is likely my hormones going nuts lol I can definitely be a poas addict so I totally get it!
> 
> Welll Yeah.. If you have cramps it would be really hard to switch off. I know it's not something we can just forget about or not think about. It is always on the back of our minds no matter what we do..but do try to enjoy family and chocolate this weekend :)
> 
> Wow.. I wish we had those! I've heard Cadbury chocolate is amazing so that must truly be good chocolate! Jealous! Chocolate is one of my weaknesses for sure lol
> 
> Tracey - I'm taking prenatal vitamins and I will be getting some fish oil/omega 3. The cycle I got pregnant on this last time I had just started taking the fish oil and I had a crazy amount of ewcm and it's actually all I was taking at the time so I figure it won't hurt to start it again. :) I'm terrible at remembering to take vitamins so I keep it at a minimum lolClick to expand...

Morning Happy...No I dont use opks hun, I have read a lot of ladies with PCOS dont have much luck with them as they always get two good lines on them so useless really. I keep thinking about temping but I LOVE my sleep so dont think I'd get on too well although maybe I should give it a try next cycle, will have to read into it all though. Do you temp ? 

Well I ended up having a good cry last night and ranted at my OH :haha: feeling a bit better for it today :) so going to take dog out for a nice long walk with OH soon which will be nice.

I take it your in the US ? What is the popular chocolate over there ? I didnt realize you dont have Cadburys ! :dohh:


----------



## mimdan

Eclaire said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Happynewmom I had tons of watery cm shortly after I stopped bleeding from the mc. It seemed really weird. But that stuff must be great since I did the day before it started and I think ovulated 5 days later and by some miracle got my unexpected bfp. Get on your man!
> 
> Mimdan I am doing okay. Really tired. Lots of pulling, cramping and lower back pain. My dd won't leave me alone. This constantly touching my chest. She even put her doll up against my chest this afternoon. She also wants nothing to do with my husband, which has happened with every pregnancy. I still haven't told him, but I think he knows something is up. I will tell him tomorrow. The only down side is that I was hoping to get the numbers from my second betas Friday afternoon so I could share them with hubby and put both our minds at ease. Unfortunately they weren't in yet so now I have to wait until Monday for the results. Not knowing is making me a nervous wreck.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

Hi Eclaire :) Glad you are feeling OK...those pregnacy symptoms sound promising :thumbup: I loved my sore boobies when I got my bfp lol but they weren't excruciating so I guess when they are VERY sore its not much fun. 

I admire you for not telling OH yet Lol it must be hard not to spill the news ! Are you still planning to do the easter egg thing ? 

I'm not going to tell you to not worry about numbers because I know its next to impossible..but I think you will be fine and I cant wait to read your update...sorry you have to wait longer than planned though, always a pain :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Oh and just for record I'm CD45 today :coffee: :haha:


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Well thats fair enough hun, I dont know how many tests and money I've wasted this cycle...talk about desperation :blush: yea bfn suck BIG TIME :( so I'm with you on not testing but how long I'll last is a different matter :p..are you planning on buying anymore opks or are you just waiting it out.
> 
> I hate getting down about it all as I know it will happen when its meant to so yes your right maybe I really should just switch off from it all for a while and relax as best I can...hard to do when your cramping though Lol
> 
> Galaxy...is a brand of chocolate here in the UK it is (in my opinion) the best chocolate out there, better than cadburys ! Silky smooth creamy milk chocolate mmmmm so yummy ! :haha:
> 
> I've never actually used opk strips.. Did you say you do? I'm not positive how to use them tbh but thinking they might help. I dunno. A couple things were making me wanna take a pregnancy test today but trying to tell myself anything I'm feeling is likely my hormones going nuts lol I can definitely be a poas addict so I totally get it!
> 
> Welll Yeah.. If you have cramps it would be really hard to switch off. I know it's not something we can just forget about or not think about. It is always on the back of our minds no matter what we do..but do try to enjoy family and chocolate this weekend :)
> 
> Wow.. I wish we had those! I've heard Cadbury chocolate is amazing so that must truly be good chocolate! Jealous! Chocolate is one of my weaknesses for sure lol
> 
> Tracey - I'm taking prenatal vitamins and I will be getting some fish oil/omega 3. The cycle I got pregnant on this last time I had just started taking the fish oil and I had a crazy amount of ewcm and it's actually all I was taking at the time so I figure it won't hurt to start it again. :) I'm terrible at remembering to take vitamins so I keep it at a minimum lolClick to expand...
> 
> Morning Happy...No I dont use opks hun, I have read a lot of ladies with PCOS dont have much luck with them as they always get two good lines on them so useless really. I keep thinking about temping but I LOVE my sleep so dont think I'd get on too well although maybe I should give it a try next cycle, will have to read into it all though. Do you temp ?
> 
> Well I ended up having a good cry last night and ranted at my OH :haha: feeling a bit better for it today :) so going to take dog out for a nice long walk with OH soon which will be nice.
> 
> I take it your in the US ? What is the popular chocolate over there ? I didnt realize you dont have Cadburys ! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh ok gotcha! I don't temp either. I don't think I'd want to set an alarm to do that... Sleep is too precious to me lol 

Awwww I'm so glad you got a chance to just let things go for a moment. It can do wonders :hugs: 

Yes I'm in the US so we don't have certain things. My kids have actually started watching videos on YouTube with Kinder surprise eggs and wanted some but I read they are illegal over here lol oh well :) I guess Hershey chocolate and reeses pieces are pretty popular. Jelly beans is the "Easter" candy here but I prefer chocolate lol 

I hope you all are having an amazing Easter!


----------



## Eclaire

Happynewmom try Cost Plus World Market. They have tons of Cadbury and kinder as well as other European candy brands.

Well I told my husband in his Easter egg this morning. He wasn't feeling well so his reaction was a bit dull. He is happy that it happened, but sad about a due date in December. He feels like December birthdays get neglected. I also feel like he is a little distant. I don't think he will get attached until he knows that this one is sticky. He also said this explains some of my behaviors like my mood swings. Men.


----------



## firsttimer123

Cd21 test bfn :( worst Easter present


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Cd21 test bfn :( worst Easter present

I'm so sorry :hugs:

Eclaire, I'll do that. Thanks! I'm sorry about your dh reaction. I'm sure it will change once he sees this is your sticky bean in there :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

mimdan said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for some info girls, I'm at my mums for the weekend be back home Monday, Iay take a ov test and see how it go from there and also usey soft cups after we bd likeminded last time, what's vitamins are you girl taking??? X
> 
> Hi Tracey :) Hope your having a nice weekend at your mums. I'm taking prenatal, Pregnacare conception...make your pee green Lol what about you ?
> 
> I haven't tried the Galaxy cookies...I sooo should ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm taking b12 and mix bottle of vitamin with folic acid and Geritol some call it a baby in a bottle and ya know what the first mouth of taking it I got my BFP so taking it agen with soft cups, I know I havnt pee in any sticks but iv got bad very bad ovulation pains I get th all the tim but I didn't know was going to ovulati this week we have dune the deed so hoping it Gos all well this time hope everyone is well and good luck girls xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi everyone, been umming and ahhing about whether to join in. Im currently suffering a miscarriage (bleeding started on 2/4). I was 5 weeks. I have a scan on tuesday to make sure everything has come away properly. I'm not 100% sure what my plans are now but im fairly sure at the moment to try before my next af. x


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi everyone, been umming and ahhing about whether to join in. Im currently suffering a miscarriage (bleeding started on 2/4). I was 5 weeks. I have a scan on tuesday to make sure everything has come away properly. I'm not 100% sure what my plans are now but im fairly sure at the moment to try before my next af. x

 I'm so so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: I'm glad you decided to join in! We are here for you if you need to vent or wanna symptom spot with us later or anything really. The ladies here are so sweet. I so want to see everyone get a bfp soon. Much hugs to you and fx you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

happynewmom1 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, been umming and ahhing about whether to join in. Im currently suffering a miscarriage (bleeding started on 2/4). I was 5 weeks. I have a scan on tuesday to make sure everything has come away properly. I'm not 100% sure what my plans are now but im fairly sure at the moment to try before my next af. x
> 
> I'm so so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: I'm glad you decided to join in! We are here for you if you need to vent or wanna symptom spot with us later or anything really. The ladies here are so sweet. I so want to see everyone get a bfp soon. Much hugs to you and fx you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou, iv been reading through and everyone seems so lovely and supportive. Hope we all get our bfp's soon x


----------



## SammyBat

Hello all. I have found your thread to be very inspiring so I hoped to join in as well. 

I too am currently having a miscarriage (bleeding officially started 4/4, but I felt something was up last week including my numbers only being at 209 last Thursday when I was supposed to be 5w 3d). We are trying to conceive #2 and have been at it for over 13 months. So was very thrilled with being pregnant and pretty heartbroken with the MC. Although I think reflecting back now, I never felt entirely pregnant (whatever that means) so that has helped a bit with the emotional coping.

I (I guess I should say we!) am (are) planning to try to start again as soon as possible, so I was really glad to find this thread. Given how low my numbers were last week already, I am hoping to get <5 pretty quickly (my doc is having me come in for bloodwork until I get there).

Thanks for sharing your journey! And thank you, thank you for opening it up for others to join in.


----------



## happynewmom1

SammyBat said:


> Hello all. I have found your thread to be very inspiring so I hoped to join in as well.
> 
> I too am currently having a miscarriage (bleeding officially started 4/4, but I felt something was up last week including my numbers only being at 209 last Thursday when I was supposed to be 5w 3d). We are trying to conceive #2 and have been at it for over 13 months. So was very thrilled with being pregnant and pretty heartbroken with the MC. Although I think reflecting back now, I never felt entirely pregnant (whatever that means) so that has helped a bit with the emotional coping.
> 
> I (I guess I should say we!) am (are) planning to try to start again as soon as possible, so I was really glad to find this thread. Given how low my numbers were last week already, I am hoping to get <5 pretty quickly (my doc is having me come in for bloodwork until I get there).
> 
> Thanks for sharing your journey! And thank you, thank you for opening it up for others to join in.

Welcome although I'm sorry you need to be in this part of the forum :hugs: I'm so sorry for what you are going through :( I hope you are able to get another bfp really quickly and get your rainbow baby :hugs: we are here if you need support or just want to vent or chat about anything!


----------



## Eclaire

My test results are in. Weds my hcg was 521 and progesterone was 13.1. On Fri my hcg was 1245 and progesterone was 15. The progesterone was a little low so they are putting me on a supplement. Now I am waiting to hear when they want me to come in for a dating scan.

As a warning to all of us trying to conceive before the return of af keep notes. Jot down when you dtd as well as when you see possible fertility signs if you don't temp or use opks. It will hopefully help your doctor's figure out the dating sooner and save you a lot of frustration. Good luck to all of you. We can do it.


----------



## SammyBat

Question for you all - did you get an official "okay" from your doc to try again so soon? I spoke on the phone with mine today and she said she usually likes people to wait 2-3 months before trying again. It sounded like a big portion of it was due to the emotional aspects of dealing with a MC. And of course, I just "uh hummed" in agreement.

However, we are definitely interested in trying again now. My numbers today are already down to 32, so hoping that that piece wouldn't be an issue (in terms of remaining hormones influencing testing and such - I do use charting and OPKs).

Thoughts?


----------



## happynewmom1

SammyBat said:


> Question for you all - did you get an official "okay" from your doc to try again so soon? I spoke on the phone with mine today and she said she usually likes people to wait 2-3 months before trying again. It sounded like a big portion of it was due to the emotional aspects of dealing with a MC. And of course, I just "uh hummed" in agreement.
> 
> However, we are definitely interested in trying again now. My numbers today are already down to 32, so hoping that that piece wouldn't be an issue (in terms of remaining hormones influencing testing and such - I do use charting and OPKs).
> 
> Thoughts?

Well I haven't seen a doctor yet at all. We were moving to a totally different state at the time of the miscarriage and haven't gotten a doctor. I know it was a miscarriage as all the bleeding, clotting, disappearance of symptoms and negative pregnancy tests. From everything I've read, they want one to wait so it's easier to know the due date and for the emotional side for the parents. If you feel good mentally about trying more quickly and keep track of when you bd and when you think you may ovulate (keep track of cm and when you get a positive opk and such. It will help them with dates this way), then I think it's fine to try more quickly. I might not rely on temping immediately. I've heard temps are a bit all over the place right after a miscarriage. I hope this helps a little. This was my first loss and I'm learning as I go.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> My test results are in. Weds my hcg was 521 and progesterone was 13.1. On Fri my hcg was 1245 and progesterone was 15. The progesterone was a little low so they are putting me on a supplement. Now I am waiting to hear when they want me to come in for a dating scan.
> 
> As a warning to all of us trying to conceive before the return of af keep notes. Jot down when you dtd as well as when you see possible fertility signs if you don't temp or use opks. It will hopefully help your doctor's figure out the dating sooner and save you a lot of frustration. Good luck to all of you. We can do it.

So happy to see your numbers are going up! And great advice! Will be sure to do that!


----------



## Eclaire

Sammy - Happynewmom is right. Most doctors tell you to wait for dating reasons. Other common excuses for waiting include: some women won't ovulate right after a mc, they want you to take the time to grieve and heal from the loss, they want to be sure you don't have any retained tissue, or they want your uterine lining to have time to rebuild (this is most common after a d&c).

That being said, if you are sure you are ready to move forward and feel like your body is too then I say go for it, but don't put too much pressure on yourself. I personally feel like the earlier the loss the quicker it is to move forward. It was easier for me to jump back in after my chemical than my mc. And about 10 days after my mc I thought I was doing great. (I even went to a baby shower.) A few days later my husband came home from drinks with a colleague and told me his wife was expecting their first right around my due date. Without even thinking I called this woman a bi**h. I don't know her and I truly don't wish her any ill will, but that was my gut reaction. I was angry and didn't realize how hurt I still was after my loss. The only reason I am telling you this is because I want you to understand that you are human and you have every right to hurt and have bad reactions when you hear of others successes. Don't be ashamed and do what is right for you and your family. 

Also if you do become pregnant right away and your doctor makes your feel bad, or irresponsible, or admonishes you remember you can always find a more supportive doctor. I hope all of my meandering thoughts help.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Had my scan today, completed miscarriage . Just got home and took a pregnancy test which is negative so I'm now contemplating trying again. I have some ovulation tests but not sure when or if I will ovulate after miscarriage :(


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Had my scan today, completed miscarriage . Just got home and took a pregnancy test which is negative so I'm now contemplating trying again. I have some ovulation tests but not sure when or if I will ovulate after miscarriage :(

I'm so sorry, Tasha :hugs: it's so hard and isn't fair. Maybe take a little while to decide. I've read some women do and some don't ovulate after a miscarriage and that most are more fertile the 3 months following a loss. I know I'm having a difficult time determining if I've ovulated or if I will this month so we are just trying to take a relaxed approach (difficult for me lol) and just bd often and see what happens. You just need to do what feels right for you. I know it's so hard emotionally for awhile. :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Well I got curious and took a test this morning and I definitely see the squinter of a line and it showed up within a couple minutes. I'm not getting excited yet.. I'll need to see it get darker first. According to my calendar.. I'd be like 8-9dpo MAYBE :) I made a note on March 31st I was having ovulation signs. Cramping, ewcm and a slightly open cervix but I've had ewcm since then too so who knows. We bd on the 29th,30th, and then April 2nd-6th. I guess we will see what happens. Would have been a quick ovulation I think..


----------



## happynewmom1

Here are a couple pictures.. Let me know honestly what you think. These are in the time limit - https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw...Everything/0407150935d-1_zpstus9eoun.jpg.html

https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw... Everything/0407150943-1_zps0me1yxfl.jpg.html

This one is dried maybe an hour or so after - https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw...Everything/0407151004b-1_zps2ldexgmo.jpg.html


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies mind if I join you? I'm still getting faint bfps after my mmc on 29th March but they are really faint so fx they go negative soon. Then I have my opks all ready to use! I couldn't possibly wait and not try until after first Af! When the doctor said it I just smiled sweetly and nodded, but inside I was like, yeah right you crazy man! As if that'll happen!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies mind if I join you? I'm still getting faint bfps after my mmc on 29th March but they are really faint so fx they go negative soon. Then I have my opks all ready to use! I couldn't possibly wait and not try until after first Af! When the doctor said it I just smiled sweetly and nodded, but inside I was like, yeah right you crazy man! As if that'll happen!!!

Welcome! I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm glad you decided to join us though. This is a great group of ladies here. I can't imagine waiting either. Guess it makes it easier for them if we wait but really not going to happen :) good luck to you! I hope you get your bfp really quickly!!


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks happynewmom! This hole ttc thing isn't easy so there's no way I'm skipping a month to make it easier for them! :haha: 

I am so impatient tho, just want to get right back into it! I did take a opk with my hpt and the hpt was pos but the opk was neg so I think I may just take one everyday anyway, I mean why not right! I used to O around cd15-17 so that's only 5 days away so I'm keeping everything crossed my body gets it right!!


----------



## Babylove100

happynewmom1 said:


> Here are a couple pictures.. Let me know honestly what you think. These are in the time limit - https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw...Everything/0407150935d-1_zpstus9eoun.jpg.html
> 
> https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw... Everything/0407150943-1_zps0me1yxfl.jpg.html
> 
> This one is dried maybe an hour or so after - https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw...Everything/0407151004b-1_zps2ldexgmo.jpg.html

There's def something catching my eye on your tests!! Fx for you!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Thanks happynewmom! This hole ttc thing isn't easy so there's no way I'm skipping a month to make it easier for them! :haha:
> 
> I am so impatient tho, just want to get right back into it! I did take a opk with my hpt and the hpt was pos but the opk was neg so I think I may just take one everyday anyway, I mean why not right! I used to O around cd15-17 so that's only 5 days away so I'm keeping everything crossed my body gets it right!!

Haha I love your attitude on it! :D I say keep taking the opks if you want for sure! You really never know! :) fx your ovulate as normal! I keep hearing we are super fertile after a loss so I so hope we all are able to have our rainbow babies soon :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pictures.. Let me know honestly what you think. These are in the time limit - https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw...Everything/0407150935d-1_zpstus9eoun.jpg.html
> 
> https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw... Everything/0407150943-1_zps0me1yxfl.jpg.html
> 
> This one is dried maybe an hour or so after - https://s79.photobucket.com/user/sw...Everything/0407151004b-1_zps2ldexgmo.jpg.html
> 
> There's def something catching my eye on your tests!! Fx for you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you for looking! Wasn't sure if I'm going crazy or what. Glad if I am that I'm not the only one :haha: Hope they get darker if there is something there. :)


----------



## Eclaire

Oh babylove I am sorry you had another loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Did you get pregnant this last time right away after another loss? 

Happynewmom I am not sure what I see. I think I see a line but I am not 100%sure sure. If you can see it irl it is probably there. I can't wait to see more tests for a clear bfp.


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire said:


> Oh babylove I am sorry you had another loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Did you get pregnant this last time right away after another loss?
> 
> Happynewmom I am not sure what I see. I think I see a line but I am not 100%sure sure. If you can see it irl it is probably there. I can't wait to see more tests for a clear bfp.

Thanks. There is one but I'm not getting my hopes up.. I need to see nice dark lines to be convinced of anything :)


----------



## Babylove100

Eclaire said:


> Oh babylove I am sorry you had another loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Did you get pregnant this last time right away after another loss?
> 
> Happynewmom I am not sure what I see. I think I see a line but I am not 100%sure sure. If you can see it irl it is probably there. I can't wait to see more tests for a clear bfp.

Yep I had a cp in Jan, then got my next bfp 4 weeks later in Feb, but had a mmc on 29th March at 9+5, pretty pants really!


----------



## SammyBat

Babylove - I totally get your attitude. I feel 100% ready to try again and the thought of waiting a few months seems totally out of the question. I understand why the doctors say that, but... Sending good thoughts your way.

Thanks Eclaire and Happynewmom for the info. Mentally I am feeling pretty good right now. I definitely could see my stages of grief this weekend, but now I feel surprisingly calm and accepting. And I cannot imagine my doctor would be unsupportive if I did get pregnant this month - she may not even remember telling me to wait! (I just talked with her over the phone and am not having a follow up visit besides blood work).

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## firsttimer123

anyone see it??? Or am I going crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> anyone see it??? Or am I going crazy

I see something!!!! How are your symptoms?!?


----------



## Babylove100

firsttimer123 said:


> anyone see it??? Or am I going crazy

I see something too!!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Maybe an evap? I bought a frer to try but holding my pee for a while lol herd it increases the concentration.... No really apparent symptoms, sore throat, thirsty, creamy cm


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Maybe an evap? I bought a frer to try but holding my pee for a while lol herd it increases the concentration.... No really apparent symptoms, sore throat, thirsty, creamy cm

Those can be good symptoms! Did you see the line in the time frame they suggest? Like 5-10 minutes? Can't wait to see the frer!!


----------



## firsttimer123

I saw that in the time frame but it's so faint whatever it is


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> I saw that in the time frame but it's so faint whatever it is

Well if it's in the time frame, I'd say it's the start. If it is then you should see it start getting darker in a day or two. So just keep testing and see :)


----------



## firsttimer123

Fingers crossed really hoping it's not just a crappy dollar store test


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Fingers crossed really hoping it's not just a crappy dollar store test

I've never had an issue with dollar store tests :) fx it's your bfp :)


----------



## firsttimer123

Nothing on the frer stupid dollar store test :'(


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Nothing on the frer stupid dollar store test :'(

It was a faint line so it may have been correct. It's better to wait until first thing in the morning to test again. In fact I was going to suggest you wait to take the frer until morning as it's more accurate then. Don't give up yet.. Just wait and try again :)


----------



## Eclaire

:happydance:I see it. Don't give up yet. Test in the morning, I am sure the lines will get darker. 

Two more possible bfps today. This thread is getting lucky.:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer123

But frer is super sensitive and dollar store isn't so I don't think it would show something on the dollar store test and not frer :(:(


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> But frer is super sensitive and dollar store isn't so I don't think it would show something on the dollar store test and not frer :(:(

With diluted pee that could definitely happen. Promise :) Eclaire is right.. Test in the morning and then decide :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Well cramps tonight are making me think I probably have line eye and af will show up. Which I'd be OK with.. At least then I'd know what was going on lol the wondering is torture!


----------



## firsttimer123

It's the worst. Next cycle I am going to try to NOT test early it's just stressful lol


----------



## happynewmom1

Anyone hear from mimdan? Haven't seen her on in a few days. Hope she is OK!


----------



## Babylove100

Argh still getting faint bfps!! So frustrating!! I'm cd11 today, they are super faint so I must be in the low teens now. I just want a bfn already so I can start opks! So far we've bd cd 7, 8 & 10 and we'll prob just keep going as and when we feel like it. Dh seems really keen to keep at it so I don't think I'll have any probs with timing if I do O at all! :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer123

Got a bfn on digi with fmu


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Got a bfn on digi with fmu

Did you take a frer with fmu? Honestly a digi is not sensitive at all.. I wouldn't take that until I get strong lines on something else or until after af is due. :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Argh still getting faint bfps!! So frustrating!! I'm cd11 today, they are super faint so I must be in the low teens now. I just want a bfn already so I can start opks! So far we've bd cd 7, 8 & 10 and we'll prob just keep going as and when we feel like it. Dh seems really keen to keep at it so I don't think I'll have any probs with timing if I do O at all! :winkwink:

That sounds incredibly frustrating!! But I'm glad you are able to relax a little and have some fun with your dh. I don't know if it's true or not.. Maybe you have read too that some women have ovulated after a miscarriage before their hcg was all the way to zero. But you never know. I've got my fx for you :)


----------



## firsttimer123

It was a digi frer... Does that make a difference? Says it's for 5 days early


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> It was a digi frer... Does that make a difference? Says it's for 5 days early

I'm not sure but most digital ones will say that anyway. I believe clear blue definitely says that. I just find its better to avoid digital until you have good lines on something else :)


----------



## firsttimer123

If I have a 26 day cycle af is due sat... If it's longer after mc then who knows.... Going to try and wait until I miss (if that even happens)


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> If I have a 26 day cycle af is due sat... If it's longer after mc then who knows.... Going to try and wait until I miss (if that even happens)

OK that makes sense! Hopefully your cycles aren't too messed up! I'm a bit concerned about that myself. Not even sure when to expect af now. Will need to try to figure it out I guess.


----------



## Eclaire

I waited and tested a few days after when I would normally expect af. I am glad I did since I hate squinted. They really stress me out and I spend so much time obsessing over them in every possible light. Try to relax and give it a couple of days. I also heard all digis were less sensitive than dye tests with the exception of the cb digital weeks estimator, which has a more sensitive test strip in it.


----------



## mimdan

Hi Girls...sorry I haven't been on been trying to De stress..but been stalking every now and then :)

Firsttimer, I sooo hope this is the cycle you get your bfp been quietly rooting for you for a while :) 

Happy, how you doing ? Fx for you too...did you do another hpt ? 

Éclairs, how's things with you ?

Welcome to all the newbies, best of luck to you all x

As for me, well still no AF possibly Cd 50 today...been 10 days since the spotty EWCM, tested this morning with strong concentrated pee...BFN so not looking good here...I may test when I might be 14dpo (monday) if nothing I give up for this cycle and will just wait for AF...wish she would hurry up...Two wasted cycles, not happy x


----------



## firsttimer123

Thanks mimdan... I am feeling out but time will tell! I hope you get some closure with this long cycle, so frustrating


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Hi Girls...sorry I haven't been on been trying to De stress..but been stalking every now and then :)
> 
> Firsttimer, I sooo hope this is the cycle you get your bfp been quietly rooting for you for a while :)
> 
> Happy, how you doing ? Fx for you too...did you do another hpt ?
> 
> Éclairs, how's things with you ?
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies, best of luck to you all x
> 
> As for me, well still no AF possibly Cd 50 today...been 10 days since the spotty EWCM, tested this morning with strong concentrated pee...BFN so not looking good here...I may test when I might be 14dpo (monday) if nothing I give up for this cycle and will just wait for AF...wish she would hurry up...Two wasted cycles, not happy x

It's so good to hear from you! I hope you were able to unwind and de stress some! I'm so sorry you are stuck with such a long cycle :hugs: i have read vitex can help bring cycles on and helps regulate hormones to help ovulate and such. I don't know if you have heard of it or if it would help. It has a lot of success stories but I'm sure it goes both ways so might be something to research. 

I did take another test and I can't tell if I have line eye or what but not going to stress this cycle. Just going to try taking them for fun since I'm not even sure I ovulated. I've been feeling really crappy though. No more cramps.. Just muscle and body aches, a headache and runny nose. Fun. I had the runny nose badly before my bfp last time but I know many have their pregnancy symptoms before their first af so not going to look too much into that. :)


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. I still have my fingers crossed for all of you. Think happy thoughts, you will know for sure one way or another really soon.

Afm, I am worried that I am lacking in pregnancy symptoms. The only symptoms I have are exhaustion, which could be due to the progesterone, and irritability. I don't even think my sense if smell is very sensitive, but that could be due to seasonal allergies. I wish I could just relax.


----------



## SammyBat

Sending good baby thoughts to all of you today! While I am not sure I am ready for the anxiety of the tww (probably at least another week off...well based on my pre-mc cycles), I am definitely ready to start trying again.

In case you haven't seen it, a new article came out recently called "How I turned my miscarriage into something good". I was going to post the link, but am too much of a newbie to do so;) (The forum won't let me.) A quick search of the title on the internet should pop it up. It was a good read. I am really appreciative that forums like this exist so that we can talk about our experiences, even if we aren't ready to talk to the world. (My sister knew, but I only recently told my mom and a few close friends. It was surprisingly freeing!)

So thanks to you all from afar!


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire, I know it must be stressful while in first trimester. I hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you so that you can start to relax and enjoy being pregnant :hugs: part of me is actually afraid to get pregnant again in a way.. It would be so difficult to lose another :(

SammyBat, I do know what you mean! The tww can be rough but we will be here to symptom spot with you and either encourage or discourage you to poas early (whichever your goal will be) :) I love looking at that pictures but I also hate seeing bfn.. I don't know why i do it to myself. :)


----------



## firsttimer123

That's a great little read! It's sad how mc has such stigma associated with it. I was scared to share because I didn't know what to say! It's a very emotional time so we need friend and family support!


----------



## firsttimer123

Does anyone see it??? Had to test again I am addicted.... I see a faint line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## firsttimer123

I can see it in the negative... Does it make a difference?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## happynewmom1

I definitely see something faint yet pinkish in the original picture. I'm not sure if I see anything in the negative one or not.


----------



## Eclaire

Firsttimer I agree with Happynewmom. I see something in the original picture but not so much in the inverse. Hope darker tomorrow.

Sammy I liked article. I've thought about the taboo and started sharing my stories. But what I find odd is we are not telling anyone about this current pregnancy until the second tri. I am not sure why, but my husband wants to make sure it sticks before we make it public. I don't think he is very comfortable discussing our previous losses.

Happynewmom I am terrified of another loss, that is why I am having such a hard time accepting this pregnancy. It seems bizarre that after 10 months of really trying and 2 losses I should become pregnant the one month I didn't really try and timing was pretty awful. Plus I feel so guilty. I drank during the tww and skipped a bunch of prenatals. I never do that.


----------



## firsttimer123

Tested again... Light on cheapie but I'm not seeing anything on the frer :( makes no sense


----------



## happynewmom1

Eclaire, we have always announced right away and we did with this last baby too... I'm a private person usually so unannouncing is difficult for me so for that reason, when we get pregnant again (staying positive), I will likely be the one to say I'd rather wait to announce until we see baby and all is well which might be closer to second trimester. But everyone is different that way.. But maybe your dh just wants to keep it private this time. He could just still be dealing with the past losses and is being cautious. I don't know though.. Just a thought. My dh hasn't opened up to me about the loss.. It was early though and he doesn't tend to start feeling attached to the baby until later when he can feel kicks and things. 

Firsttimer I'm sorry :hugs: does the line on the cheapie look any darker or about the same?


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hello. Have been reading this thread and wondering if I can join in. I love seeing the happy news when people get pregnant again. I feel for everyone and it also gives me a lot of hope.

Had a d&c 2/22/ on 1st pregnancy. It was only 6 wks, but took it hard. Got 1st period 2 wks ago. Maybe even o'd prior to period, unless I botched test. Dr. said wait for 2 periods, but we had sex anyway (now nervous/not even sure I want a BFP this time. But on the flip side, it would be good bc I'm worried about starting late-ish at 35 yrs. old). I've been dry heaving at normal smells today. Just learned I have a clotting disorder, but at least I know I can get pregnant.

So I'm timed up with you guys. Sorry that was long. Keeping fx for you all!


----------



## happynewmom1

AnnieMac2 said:


> Hello. Have been reading this thread and wondering if I can join in. I love seeing the happy news when people get pregnant again. I feel for everyone and it also gives me a lot of hope.
> 
> Had a d&c 2/22/ on 1st pregnancy. It was only 6 wks, but took it hard. Got 1st period 2 wks ago. Maybe even o'd prior to period, unless I botched test. Dr. said wait for 2 periods, but we had sex anyway (now nervous/not even sure I want a BFP this time. But on the flip side, it would be good bc I'm worried about starting late-ish at 35 yrs. old). I've been dry heaving at normal smells today. Just learned I have a clotting disorder, but at least I know I can get pregnant.
> 
> So I'm timed up with you guys. Sorry that was long. Keeping fx for you all!

Welcome! I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: we are here for you! I understand being concerned about getting pregnant again. I just keep telling myself not every pregnancy is the same and because one didn't work out doesn't mean they all won't :( the doctors say to wait so they can date the pregnancy better and for your own emotional health.. Which I think is individual. If you feel you need more time, then take it.. Losses are so hard and grieving is different for everyone. I wish you the best on your journey. I hope to see you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

And if you guys ever want a laugh at my expense, I've turned into a crunchy health nut as a result. I just had bulletproof decaf and a smoothie that probably breaks down to $50/cup with spirulina, royal jelly, hemp, chia and flax seeds :) Oh, and who can forget herbs from the acupuncturist and butter from grassfed cows in Ireland! Eye roll.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thank you, Happynewmom! You are so sweet. Will be sending you good thoughts!


----------



## happynewmom1

AnnieMac2 said:


> And if you guys ever want a laugh at my expense, I've turned into a crunchy health nut as a result. I just had bulletproof decaf and a smoothie that probably breaks down to $50/cup with spirulina, royal jelly, hemp, chia and flax seeds :) Oh, and who can forget herbs from the acupuncturist and butter from grassfed cows in Ireland! Eye roll.

Wow that does sound incredibly healthy! Which is a good thing, right? :D did it taste good though? lol 



So afm today - basically just feel horrible but kinda starting to think it's allergies. Never had a problem with it before but we did just move States and the kids have been sneezing and stuff too so probably what's going on. IF I did ovulate on the 31st I'm only 10dpo I guess so makes sense that I probably had line eye before and today Haha but can maybe expect af in a week if that's true. Although af cramps are back so my body may be out of wack and it will start sooner. Who knows. Hope everyone is doing well today!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Happynewmom - Nope! Tastes disgusting. Lol.

I'm interested to hear if you have a "normal" cycle. Is it your first since the mc? I'm trailing you by about a week and very curious if it will be on time or not. Before I went through it, it never occurred to me that there was so much confusion surrounding mc's. As if they're not hard enough. I sort of figured it was a done and now let's move on thing. Not so much :(


----------



## firsttimer123

Sorry for flooding with my testing craziness! It's driving me nuts! Frer is morning same with middle, bottom is this afternoons... Seems a tad darker then the am... Frer I don't see anything but my friend thought she saw a squinter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Eclaire

The shadow in that pic makes it hard to see clearly. I think I see something on the frer. Do you have any other pics you could add?


----------



## happynewmom1

I see them on the cheapies but I can't tell on the frer. I almost think I see something faint. 

Anne, welllll I haven't had af yet since the mc but I don't think it's late yet. I started bleeding for the mc on March 18th and if I o'd on the 31st, I am expecting af next week I think. I thought I o'd on March 31st but now today my cervix is slightly open and I'm getting a ton of cm although not the ewcm I got on the 31st so I'm very confused. I guess time will tell... I do hope af gets here close to on time so if I don't get a super fast bfp then I have a fresh cycle to work with quickly. The waiting for it stinks. :/


----------



## firsttimer123

Tried to move so less shadow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Tried to move so less shadow

It's so hard to tell.. Could be my phone. I swear I see something super faint on all of them. Fx they are there and are darker tomorrow!


----------



## SammyBat

I agree - I feel like I see something faint on all of them. Fx for you! :dust:


----------



## firsttimer123

Not any darker this am :( what is going on :(


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Not any darker this am :( what is going on :(

I'm sorry. That's so confusing :hugs: go some hcg does take longer to go up but I dunno... Can you go in for a blood test or anything?


----------



## firsttimer123

Went for a blood test this am find out Monday


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Fingers crossed for your blood test results Hun. 
Do I class the first day of my bleeding as CD1 is that what everyone else has done?
X


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Fingers crossed for your blood test results Hun.
> Do I class the first day of my bleeding as CD1 is that what everyone else has done?
> X

I searched Google on this and read different things. I ended up classing the first day of bleeding as Cd19 or me but have read others say to class the first day not bleeding as cd1. I don't know how the end of this will go... Coming up to when af should start by that but will see what happens.


----------



## happynewmom1

So I'm seriously confused and need af or a bfp to keep some sanity! Constant cramping all day today, lots of cm but cervix still slightly open today so I don't see that as being a good sign at all. Need af so I can just start fresh now I think.


----------



## firsttimer123

Cd1 will happen once your hcg is close enough to 0... Best thing is to use cheapie tests, then opks after u get your bfn


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Cd1 will happen once your hcg is close enough to 0... Best thing is to use cheapie tests, then opks after u get your bfn

Hmm that makes sense. Maybe I should look at my notes and see if it makes any sense for this cycle too.


----------



## firsttimer123

When did you reach 0 or below 5?? My hcg took a long time to drop... Still above 100 after 6 weeks... I did end up getting a d&c at 7 weeks post which makes your hcg drop rapidly


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> When did you reach 0 or below 5?? My hcg took a long time to drop... Still above 100 after 6 weeks... I did end up getting a d&c at 7 weeks post which makes your hcg drop rapidly

I had a negative test by march 25th so then or a little after.. It seemed to drop quickly.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

What do u think? Top one yesterday, bottom one today xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> What do u think? Top one yesterday, bottom one today xx

Wow that looks promising! Looks like you may ovulate soon!! Do you get any other signs like ewcm? I don't use opk but see a lot of pictures and info on them here and that's getting dark! :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

happynewmom1 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> What do u think? Top one yesterday, bottom one today xx
> 
> Wow that looks promising! Looks like you may ovulate soon!! Do you get any other signs like ewcm? I don't use opk but see a lot of pictures and info on them here and that's getting dark! :)Click to expand...

Really watery at the moment which iv read is also very fertile and happens just before ewcm , I wasn't sure I'd ovulate just after my miscarriage but seems I'm wrong!


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> What do u think? Top one yesterday, bottom one today xx
> 
> Wow that looks promising! Looks like you may ovulate soon!! Do you get any other signs like ewcm? I don't use opk but see a lot of pictures and info on them here and that's getting dark! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Really watery at the moment which iv read is also very fertile and happens just before ewcm , I wasn't sure I'd ovulate just after my miscarriage but seems I'm wrong!Click to expand...

Yes I've heard that too!! I'm so glad for you! I'm still not 100% sure if I did and it's frustrating.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ohhhh think I'm going to get a positive today! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firsttimer123

Af got me :( guess all evap lines


----------



## happynewmom1

Ohhh tasha, you'd better get busy!!! 

Firsttimer, I'm so sorry :hugs: that is so disappointing. Best of luck for next month... I will be happy when af finally shows so I can start fresh :/


----------



## firsttimer123

Thanks happynewmom, now looking for a May bfp!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

firsttimer123 said:


> Thanks happynewmom, now looking for a May bfp!

Good luck for may ! :) :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Cramps for 5 days now and nothing to show for it. Ugh.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Today's opk x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Today's opk x

Looks positive to me!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good evening ladies. 
May I join in please? I had a D&C 12 days ago and hoping to TTTC again soon. Still spotting so waiting on that to stop and also for HCG to drop too. We suffer from secondary infertility so out TTC journey for #4 has been a long one. Add on the MMC and it seems like an eternity. :-( 
I am very eager to hop back on the wagon, I just need to convince DH! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Oh teeny I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi Babylove. We were talking in the miscarriage section. How are you? Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm good, still her plodding along just waiting for something exciting to happen....

Hope your feeling okay. It's such a rubbish time. :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

So sorry for your loss, teeny weeny :hugs: I wish you the best and hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Babylove100

Well almost bfn again today! Yippee! And my opk was darker so hopefully I'm finally coming to end of this and will get a surge or at least Af in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## Eclaire

Teeny sorry to hear you had to join us over here. I hope you have a quick recovery and can get back on the ttc train.

Firsttimer sorry about af. Best of luck for a regular cycle and bfp.

Babylove hope your hpt is negative tomorrow so you can get to the bd.

Happynewmom what is going on with you?

Tasha are you getting some good bd in? Good luck.


----------



## happynewmom1

It's good to see you here, Eclaire! How have you been feeling?? Not much with me. Just waiting for af.. I give up on this cycle. We did a bunch of bding and will still for fun but over it. Have had af cramps for almost a week with no af, no signs of ovulation and negative tests so just over it and waiting now.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just a quick question please ladies. Does hCG have to be at zero before ovulation may occur if at all post miscarriage? 
It's been 2 weeks since my D&C, my HPT are getting lighter so I'm hoping they will become a BFN over the coming week. I am so eager to TTC again quickly, but obviously our bodies become screwy (like mine wasn't before! Lol) and I wondered if any of you have any experience with ovulation after the procedure. Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Teeny I didn't have a d&c so I can't tell you how long it takes to get back to normal. I have heard that your hcg does not need to be less than 5 to ovulate, but I don't know if that is true. I do know that the speed at which it leaves your body is different for everyone.

I am doing pretty good. Had nausea start this morning where the smell of ham had me dry heaving. Went in for my scan today and everything looks good. I saw a heartbeat (128bpm) and measuring at 6+5. My ob thinks this one might stick and my miscarriage rate is down to 20%.

I will tell you that for this pregnancy has been a bit easier than the last since I waited until a few days after af was expected to test. Having less time to fret about another possible loss has been a blessing. I am now further along than I have been at either of my losses and that is a comforting feeling. I wish you all the best and hope for quick sticky beans.


----------



## lilyban

Hi, Hope it's ok to join in this chat, my first time in a forum! 

- I had a mmc a couple of years ago then we didn't try again till this year
- Had mc at 5 weeks in March (4.5 weeks ago) 
- Trying to be hopeful because both times I fell pregnant within 4 weeks of trying...but becoming obsessive watching for symptoms!!! 

I always research like mad on google & read hundreds of forums, but so glad to have found one that's so up to date with women experiencing similar situations...although not great situations for us to be in!

I have sore boobs & cramps for about 5 days but BFN this morning :nope:
When will the waiting game be over? Am I testing too soon (or wishing that I am :blush:) Any advice, greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## firsttimer123

From what I understand u don't ovulatr until hcg is below 5, you don't ovulatr when you are pregnant!


----------



## happynewmom1

lilyban said:


> Hi, Hope it's ok to join in this chat, my first time in a forum!
> 
> - I had a mmc a couple of years ago then we didn't try again till this year
> - Had mc at 5 weeks in March (4.5 weeks ago)
> - Trying to be hopeful because both times I fell pregnant within 4 weeks of trying...but becoming obsessive watching for symptoms!!!
> 
> I always research like mad on google & read hundreds of forums, but so glad to have found one that's so up to date with women experiencing similar situations...although not great situations for us to be in!
> 
> I have sore boobs & cramps for about 5 days but BFN this morning :nope:
> When will the waiting game be over? Am I testing too soon (or wishing that I am :blush:) Any advice, greatly appreciated, thank you


I'm not sure. I had a mc at 6 weeks in March and am getting all bfn, been having af cramps for almost a week but cervix is closed. I don't think I'm pregnant but will wait a week and test if af hasn't arrived. So maybe you could try that too? I'm not sure when to expect af.. I guess soon or anytime. My cm and cervix have been weird this cycle so about giving up trying to determine anything by those. I do check cervix some to determine if af might get here soon. I want to say I'm really sorry for your losses though :hugs: it's really rough. I have read many experience pregnancy symptoms before their first af after a mc so I'm attempting to block any out but its so so hard!! I hope your symptoms indicate a sticky bean for you soon though!!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies. Well I'm still waiting for ovukation, I'm starting to doubt it will happen as on cd20 now!! I had a lot of ewcm yesterday but opks are no where near showing anything today! Pah. Having issues with ics as well as there's still a super squinter which is very frustrating! I guess my wait continues!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, I'm finally 1DPO so the next waiting game is on... Also got a thermometer now so next cycle I'm going to start temping.
Hi lilyban so sorry about your mc, have you had any signs of ovulation at all? 
I'd say your probably still testing too early ( I know il be guilty of that next week lol) fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lilyban

happynewmom1 thanks for replying. Before being in this situation, if I heard 'wait a week' i'd think nothing of it...but oh my! a week feels like forever now doesn't it! I've also read of so many confusing AF signs with PG signs :wacko: I've never checked my cervix...is it straight forward?! Fingers crossed for u too :thumbup:

oox_tasha_xoo thanks for your reply too. I had ewcm (which is the only method of knowing when I'm ovulating that I've used so far) but I've had it a couple of times so think I'm still all over the place. How do you do temping? Always said I wouldn't focus too much on TTC but hate the waiting game! Good luck to you too :thumbup:

MC is sadly so common but none of my friends have been through it so I think it's good to talk to like minded people :hugs:


----------



## lilyban

Just got AF! So I guess those sneaky symptoms were indeed just a sign of that. I'm looking at the positive though, at least it didn't take weeks & weeks to kick back into a regular cycle! Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## firsttimer123

Lily an we will be close is cycles for our May bfps! I am cd4 now


----------



## Babylove100

Okay tmi alert! So today I had even more ewcm but it's kind of pinkish/cloudy. It's not sperm as we haven't bd since Tuesday so any ladies have any ideas what this could be? I'm hoping its a sign for O but the colour and cloudiness make me wonder if it's just part of the mc??


----------



## happynewmom1

lilyban said:


> Just got AF! So I guess those sneaky symptoms were indeed just a sign of that. I'm looking at the positive though, at least it didn't take weeks & weeks to kick back into a regular cycle! Fingers crossed for this cycle!

I'm sorry!! But now a fresh cycle. Fx for you this month! This brings me hope.. I desperately just want af to show up to start fresh! Never thought I'd be wishing for it :haha:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Okay tmi alert! So today I had even more ewcm but it's kind of pinkish/cloudy. It's not sperm as we haven't bd since Tuesday so any ladies have any ideas what this could be? I'm hoping its a sign for O but the colour and cloudiness make me wonder if it's just part of the mc??

I hope it means ovulation for you! I think our bodies are just a little out of whack after a mc so hard to say. Maybe it's the rest of what needed to come out to give you a completely negative test? This entire cycle I've had a ton of cm.. Way more than usual. Ewcm different times and creamy and sticky at times I wouldn't normally so who knows.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

could it be impending af ? sometimes i have this just before my period starts, like literally the night before and it is that colour because it is blood tinged x


----------



## Babylove100

Mmm I've not had any cramps...will just have to be patient I suppose and see what happens in the next few days! 

I do not cope well with the unknown!! :wacko:


----------



## mimdan

Hey everyone ! Sorry I've not been on much..been going out as much as I can while kids are still on holiday, plus a break from here has done me good so I will probably just pop on every now and then rather than everyday. ..anyhow I'm around cd56 still no AF...last hpt at weekend was negative sooo all is still rather uneventful x

Firsttimer...I'm sorry AF got you hun :( I'm still backing you though ! So fx for this cycle &#9786;

Happy...Hope AF shows soon, sounds like we are in simular positions ! What CD are you ?

Éclairs, I'm glad all is going well for you &#55357;&#56842;

Good luck all x


----------



## happynewmom1

Mimdan! Happy to see you here! I understand needing a break but we do miss you! I'm glad to hear you are OK! I'm really only cd 30 if I count the first day of bleeding as cd 1 which I've heard conflicting things... So it just feels like forever at this point since I don't know if I've ovulated really and I wanna really try again. But I shouldn't complain.. I'm sorry nothing is happening in that area for you too. That's so long to wait :(


----------



## SammyBat

Good morning all! Been keeping myself (generally not by choice) really busy with work, but enjoyed having a moment to catch up on what is going on with everyone. As much as I hope this month is the month, I agree with you all that AF would be nice to at least know that things are getting back to normal. At least that is what I am going to keep chanting the next 2 weeks.

At the risk of sounding crazy, I am trying to do my best to mimic everything I did last month when I got pregnant before the MC. My cats thought I was crazy doing headstands in the bathroom (after bd-ing last night.) But, got a positive OPK this morning (which I expected from my test last night) so here we go. Follow-up bloodwork at the doctor's today too to make sure my numbers are back down, but given that my OPKs have been negative for a few days, I would think I am okay.

Feeling good except for the 4 new babies seen on Facebook in the last 3 days. I am sure ours are right around the corner.


----------



## happynewmom1

SammyBat said:


> Good morning all! Been keeping myself (generally not by choice) really busy with work, but enjoyed having a moment to catch up on what is going on with everyone. As much as I hope this month is the month, I agree with you all that AF would be nice to at least know that things are getting back to normal. At least that is what I am going to keep chanting the next 2 weeks.
> 
> At the risk of sounding crazy, I am trying to do my best to mimic everything I did last month when I got pregnant before the MC. My cats thought I was crazy doing headstands in the bathroom (after bd-ing last night.) But, got a positive OPK this morning (which I expected from my test last night) so here we go. Follow-up bloodwork at the doctor's today too to make sure my numbers are back down, but given that my OPKs have been negative for a few days, I would think I am okay.
> 
> Feeling good except for the 4 new babies seen on Facebook in the last 3 days. I am sure ours are right around the corner.

I don't blame you for trying to mimic!! I hope it works for you! :) 

I hope everyone is doing well today and enjoying the weekend! :)


----------



## mimdan

Hi All :) well Cd 58 annnnddddd AF yay !! Well it had better be Lol just been to toilet and looks to be the start so thats really good :) onto another cycle, going to be bd'ng like crazy ;)

Hows everything going with everyone else ? 

Happy as i said before I hope she shows soon for you....have you done another hpt ? Any signs of AF at all? Any plans for next cycle if she does show ? 

Sammybat...good luck hun ! Fx

Firsttimer...hope your well ?


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Hi All :) well Cd 58 annnnddddd AF yay !! Well it had better be Lol just been to toilet and looks to be the start so thats really good :) onto another cycle, going to be bd'ng like crazy ;)
> 
> Hows everything going with everyone else ?
> 
> Happy as i said before I hope she shows soon for you....have you done another hpt ? Any signs of AF at all? Any plans for next cycle if she does show ?
> 
> Sammybat...good luck hun ! Fx
> 
> Firsttimer...hope your well ?

Yay!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! After such a long wait, I really really hope this cycle is super lucky for you!!! 

Pretty much same as you.. Plan to be like crazy! Fx it comes soon. Af cramps on and off is the only sign. Almost wondering if I ovulated on the 10th which is late for me.. But my cervix was open some that day with stretchy cm and ever since then has been tightly closed. But I don't know.. Might be stretching it to assume that so just waiting. I've taken some cheapie tests but not seeing much. Ugh hate waiting but oh well. Very happy to see how it goes for you!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, mimdan yay for af finally showing! 
I'm 4dpo, my skin has totally broke out in spots, I'm bloated and irritable haha.
Going to be taking my one and only frer next Sunday/Monday.
My cheap ICs however I shall start from 8dpo lol x


----------



## Babylove100

So been testing bfn the last few days but as I'm 3 weeks post mc and was supposed to test anyway I did....I got this! Pic at 6 mins...what do you think?? I actually did 3 tests and they all had a line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I see it Hun fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see a line, hope it's your new BFP. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Just took a frer! I am praying so much that this is a new bfp!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You are so lucky. It's nearly 3 weeks since surgery and I'm still bleeding and getting light positives so there is no chance I have even ovulated. :-( 
I really hope this is it for you. Xxx


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> You are so lucky. It's nearly 3 weeks since surgery and I'm still bleeding and getting light positives so there is no chance I have even ovulated. :-(
> I really hope this is it for you. Xxx

Well she was still getting light positives a few days ago so I'm thinking if this is a new pregnancy she must have ovulated when still getting light positives. I'm so sorry to hear you are still bleeding, though. I hope you can get back TTC really soon! :hugs:

Babylove- I do see lines and hope this is a new pregnancy! Can't wait to see tomorrow's tests! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This bleeding/spotting is soooo frustrating. My HPTs are super light now so hoping for a BFN this week. 
We are DTD just in case so whatever happens we should be covered! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

It's annoying as I never tested with a frer so I've no idea if this would have been bfn or bfp when the others were bfn :shrug: but I definitely had bfns on my sd and ic tests the last few days so will just have to wait this out. This evening ic was a bit darker so I'm keeping my fx but I know there's still the very real possibility that it's leftover hormones still. 

Teeny so sorry your still bleeding. I've read quite a few posts whilst googling that as long as hcg is in the low teens it's still possible to ovulate as its the progesterone that stops ovulation or something like that.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Let's hope so Babylove! I know fertility treatments can use a hCG trigger so maybe there is hope yet. If your lines are getting darker I would say new BFP. I am so excited to hear the outcome. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks teeny, I have 3 frers left so will just use one each day and see what happens.x


----------



## havefaith01

Hi ladies. .can I please join you? I just lost my baby at 10 weeks...mmc at 9 weeks. We are devestated. We know we want to start trying again as soon as Possible. I had to have a d&c. We want to try before first af....any thoughts? is this possible??


----------



## SammyBat

havefaith - Welcome and sorry to hear of your loss. I did not have a d&c, but after chatting with some of the others in this thread, have felt comfortable in my decision to start TTC again prior to my first AF. I think one of the keys might be knowing that your levels are back down (at least for dating purposes&#8230;and ovulating purposes), but I don&#8217;t see why it should be any different for you.How are you feeling today?

mimdan - Hope that means all is getting back on track for you! Fx this month!

Tasha - Wondering how long my stash of ICs will last! I am not too far behind you and already itching&#8230;

Babylove - Fx! Can&#8217;t wait to hear how it goes. Will your doc do a blood draw at all?

Teeny - Hang in there! I think one of the hardest things is just feeling back on track.

Just got a phone call from my doctor that my blood work from Friday came back negative. So now onto the ttw!


----------



## Babylove100

I doubt I'll get bloods, my doctors are pretty rubbish!! Still getting lines so I'm going to give it another week and see what happens. I'll happily take any outcome going now to get this cycle wrapped up!!!


----------



## lilyban

Any sign of AF for you yet? In the past I usually only had literally 30 mins notice with cramps that I was going to come on. But this time, the cramps lasted for about a week, fingers crossed it happens soon & you can get back to trying! :)


----------



## lilyban

I'm so grateful my AF came back so regularly. What methods do you use to check for OV firsttimer? I usually only know by EWCM but considering if I should do more to be certain this month?!? Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Babylove100

I've been having cramps since yesterday, and tmi just had another load (the most yet) of ewcm. Opks are getting a bit darker too so I'm really none the wiser what's going on!


----------



## happynewmom1

Ok ladies.. I really have no idea where I am in this cycle. Been awaiting af for awhile... Cramps for 11 days and a soft, closed cervix since then as well. So until af gets here I'm randomly taking a couple tests to make sure. I feel like I see lines but feel free to tell me I'm crazy. I rather have a line eye lol 

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/sweetlife89/A Bit Of Everything/0421150747-1_zpstzsb5ydv.jpg

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/sweetlife89/A Bit Of Everything/0421150748-1_zpsoziod15k.jpg
 



Attached Files:







0421150748-1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## happynewmom1

havefaith01 said:


> Hi ladies. .can I please join you? I just lost my baby at 10 weeks...mmc at 9 weeks. We are devestated. We know we want to start trying again as soon as Possible. I had to have a d&c. We want to try before first af....any thoughts? is this possible??

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: there are some people who have gotten pregnant again before getting their first period after a mc so fx you do! I'd advise to write down things like whenever you have any signs of ovulation and things so that when you get a positive pregnancy test again you can look back to see the time most likely you did ovulate. If that makes sense.. Should help for dating purposes :)


----------



## Babylove100

Happynewmon - I can clearly see lines on all three test!!! Fx!!! :happydance:

AFM - I think I've FINALLY cracked it and got my bfn!!! My opks are getting darker now too so am praying so hard that I might, just might, ovulate in the next day or two!! Gonna get busy bd'ing the next few days just in case!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Happynewmon - I can clearly see lines on all three test!!! Fx!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I think I've FINALLY cracked it and got my bfn!!! My opks are getting darker now too so am praying so hard that I might, just might, ovulate in the next day or two!! Gonna get busy bd'ing the next few days just in case!!

Yay!! Thank you. I feel like I might not be going crazy after all now! It surprised me to see anything at all!! Really hope they get darker!! 

Ohhh definitely get busy!! I saw the pictures of your opks and they are looking good!! I've got my fx for you!!


----------



## Babylove100

Me too! When will you test again?? I'm so over my own hpts now so will gladly squint at yours instead!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Me too! When will you test again?? I'm so over my own hpts now so will gladly squint at yours instead!!

Awwww I'm sorry yours have been so back and forth!!! I may take a cheapie this afternoon but saving the frer for morning as I only have 2 more! Seems like torture to wait!!


----------



## Babylove100

Sounds like a good plan!! Will be checking back in to see to them!!!


----------



## havefaith01

Hi Ladies! Thanks for letting me join! I need help! :) We have decided to ttc right away, all the research I have done leads me to believe it is ok. I have some questions hopefully you guys can answer. When did you start dtd after d&c? When did you start using opk's? Do you ovulate after a miscarriage? How many days are you guys past m/c? Do you use day 1 as day of D& C? Sorry for all the questions! :( 
My doctor recommend we wait one cycle to try, just to make sure everything went back to normal. I have a follow up with her on Friday, hoping to convenience her otherwise. We are so heartbroken, and don't want to wait. We need our rainbow!!!! Thanks ladies for listening!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

It's gotten quiet here. I hope everyone is well!! :) 

I guess I won't be testing again until morning. Trying not to get my hopes up. It would be amazing but scary to be pregnant again already but will see how it goes!


----------



## Babylove100

In here waiting for any new tests to look at!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Haha sorry!!! Took them as soon as I got up. I'm thinking I must see an indent line or something on the frer as I'm not seeing anything darker at all on it today. I still see something light on the ic though but it must be a bad batch lol who knows Haha if I'm not pregnant, come on af..
 



Attached Files:







0422150748-1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## happynewmom1

What do you think? Top is yesterday and bottom this morning. It wouldn't upload as an attachment so here's the link. 
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/sweetlife89/A Bit Of Everything/0422150759_zpstg42mteo.jpg

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/sweetlife89/A Bit Of Everything/0422150810_zpsjbjw4etb.jpg


----------



## happynewmom1

One more and I'll stop Haha may as well obsess about the tests for awhile. This one does make the bottom one look darker and pink. Might be me though.
 



Attached Files:







0422150759-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Teeny Weeny

HaveFaith, I DTD about 3 days after surgery! Protected until I finished my AB and unprotected since. I don't use OPKs at the moment, but I would say start using about 10 days post surgery maybe? It's all a guessing game as to when AF will arrive but if you are DTD regularly you should be covered for catching that eggy if you do ovulate. 

Happynewmum, I am on my phone so the images are not very clear. If they are there in real life I'm sure it's a new BFP. FX'd. 

AFM, I think/hope/ pray that I may be ovulating. I am going to DTD anyways and see what happens! If AF arrives in a couple of weeks I will know that I did! I am exactly 3 weeks post surgery so maybe I am. Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Welll I do see something but I am thinking it's an indent or something on the frer. I'm ok with it..just ready to start a fresh cycle now I think. My body is just tired now :/

Fx you are ovulating!!!! Hope you get your little sticky bean soon!


----------



## Babylove100

Happy I still see something!! Keeping all things crossed for you!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Happy I still see something!! Keeping all things crossed for you!!

Thank you!!! I think I'll wait until Friday to us my last tests to see if anything is on them. If there is something there it should for sure be darker then, right?


----------



## Babylove100

Most definitely! Oh man Friday is ages away!!! :winkwink:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Most definitely! Oh man Friday is ages away!!! :winkwink:

Haha I know.. I wonder if I'll make it until then. May give in tomorrow morning :haha: we will see. I saw your test pictures in the tww thread! (I like to read there but not really sure what wait I'm in at the moment haha) are you going to get a blood test or test again in the morning!?!


----------



## Babylove100

I have 2 more asda tests so will prob do one tomorrow. This is so frustrating, I've def had bfns but then to get bfps again is doing my head in! I may just pluck up the courage and call the epu tomorrow, I'm just conscious of all the time I've had off work and having to maybe go back in again. My doctors is literally useless! I'm not sure why I'm still there to be honest, perhaps I should look into changing doctors! I'll add it to the ever growing list of things to do!! :haha:


----------



## havefaith01

Teeny Weeny said:


> HaveFaith, I DTD about 3 days after surgery! Protected until I finished my AB and unprotected since. I don't use OPKs at the moment, but I would say start using about 10 days post surgery maybe? It's all a guessing game as to when AF will arrive but if you are DTD regularly you should be covered for catching that eggy if you do ovulate.
> 
> Happynewmum, I am on my phone so the images are not very clear. If they are there in real life I'm sure it's a new BFP. FX'd.
> 
> AFM, I think/hope/ pray that I may be ovulating. I am going to DTD anyways and see what happens! If AF arrives in a couple of weeks I will know that I did! I am exactly 3 weeks post surgery so maybe I am. Xx


Thanks! I am going to DTD TONIGHT!!! Sorry TMI! :) I am 6 past D& stupid C Surgery. I can't wait to try again. Praying for my rainbow baby!!!!! How are you?


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> I have 2 more asda tests so will prob do one tomorrow. This is so frustrating, I've def had bfns but then to get bfps again is doing my head in! I may just pluck up the courage and call the epu tomorrow, I'm just conscious of all the time I've had off work and having to maybe go back in again. My doctors is literally useless! I'm not sure why I'm still there to be honest, perhaps I should look into changing doctors! I'll add it to the ever growing list of things to do!! :haha:

Oh please do share the tests here or let me know if you post them anywhere else so I can see them! Well that sounds like a good thing to do but something I'd procrastinate at too :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you. I'll for sure post in here if I take a test. 

In the meantime sending you lots of bfp wishes!!


----------



## Babylove100

As promised, top is yesterday bottom is today's (fmu was really weak as drank loads in the night!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> As promised, top is yesterday bottom is today's (fmu was really weak as drank loads in the night!)

They look about the same to me.. Maybe because fmu was so weak though! Does it look darker at all?


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove, I hope you are OK :hugs: I tested again this morning and got a line immediately but it looks faint. So weird since the only time wrote down anything like ovulation signs was the 10th.is it possible to implant late even if my other kids were early? Anyway.. Here's the tests. I'll have to figure out a way to go more lol 
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/sweetlife89/A Bit Of Everything/0424150733b_zps6pnjismg.jpg
https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/sweetlife89/A Bit Of Everything/0424150733a_zps5rgrtrzo.jpg


----------



## Babylove100

I'm doing good! since I had a word without myself, put the tests away and decided to take thechill out route to af I feel tons better!!

Your lines are looking great!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

You could have O'd a day or two after the 10th then 6-10 days to implant, then another 2-4 days to get a bfp so totally feasible.


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> You could have O'd a day or two after the 10th then 6-10 days to implant, then another 2-4 days to get a bfp so totally feasible.

Oh ok that makes sense! I guess part of me is freaking out.. So afraid of losing another!! I will definitely try to get more tests and update. Nervously excited! 

I don't blame you. You've been on such an emotional roller-coaster. :( I hope relaxing will do it and everything will get back to normal. :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Happynewmom1 congrats! 
Im 9dpo now just want to know now! X


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Happynewmom1 congrats!
> Im 9dpo now just want to know now! X

Thank you! So you for sure see them too?? I keep second guessing and going back to look lol

I bet! Have you been testing? At least you know when you ovulate for sure. I so so wish I had used opks or something but I will try going by my notes :) fx for you!! Waiting is just do hard :/


----------



## SammyBat

Happy - I definitely see something there! Fx!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here waiting for af, cd 29 today so hopefully won't be too much longer now! I've given up on the hope of ovulating this cycle so am just relaxing about the whole thing now!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Not sure what to think with this one? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## happynewmom1

I definitely see a line!!! I have heard blue dye tests van be bad for it.. Do you have any pink dye?? If there is a thickness in the line and in the time frame I'd say it's likely the start of a bfp! Fx it is!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Literally just got back from the shops. Bought 4 super drug and 4 co ops. .. lol will test soon just holding as long as I can! Eeeeek!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Literally just got back from the shops. Bought 4 super drug and 4 co ops. .. lol will test soon just holding as long as I can! Eeeeek!

Looking forward to the next ones. FX'd. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How nany days post MC did you ladies ovulate? I am still spotting brown but my cervix is super super high at the moment and wondered whether I may be ovulating. I am 24 days post MC and have had BFNs for about a week. Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I ovulated 12 days after miscarriage x


----------



## SammyBat

I ovulated 15 days post MC, which is pretty typical for my cycle. 

Babylove - hopefully you're back on track soon. 

Tasha - Fx! Looks positive so far!


----------



## happynewmom1

It looks like I ovulated 13-15 days past mc which if I had looked before would make sense for me. 

Tasha - I can't wait to see your tests!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just a another question. Were they natural MC or surgical? Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Mine was natural at 6 weeks


----------



## happynewmom1

The top is from Friday morning and bottom from this morning. I did expect it to be darker.. Is the progression ok?
 



Attached Files:







0426150653-1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sk1ttle

Hi guys. I'm officially joining the ttc board again. It's been a long wait after having a missed miscarriage. Miscarrying naturally then needing a d&c for rpoc. Well last Wednesday i got the ultrasound to show it was finally over and then on sat 25 days after the d&c I think I ovulated. So we gave it a shot or two. And now I get to go back to holding my breath when its time for af.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

happynewmom1 said:


> The top is from Friday morning and bottom from this morning. I did expect it to be darker.. Is the progression ok?

I can see the bottom line on my phone so there must be progression. :thumbup:
How many DPO are you? Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> The top is from Friday morning and bottom from this morning. I did expect it to be darker.. Is the progression ok?
> 
> I can see the bottom line on my phone so there must be progression. :thumbup:
> How many DPO are you? XxClick to expand...

Yes there is definitely progression but was hoping would be more. My other pregnancies I'd have a light line one day and the next would be super dark so it makes me nervous. I wish I knew exactly my dpo. I assumed I wasn't going to ovulate and we just bd a lot. I did take notes and on the 10th I had a slightly open cervix and stretchy cm but that would make me 16dpo which is a light line for that so may have ovulated later I guess. I had af cramps from the 10th - 21st and they lightened up. Ugh I don't know. I purposely tried to keep notes so it would be easier to date if we did succeed but I seemed to fail :/


----------



## firsttimer123

Go get blood work done :)


----------



## happynewmom1

I can't yet but will get to a doctor asap :) I knew I shouldn't have taken a test this morning because I only got 3 hours of sleep last night... Kept waking up to use the bathroom and drink more water lol so the test looks maybe a tiny bit darker but mostly the same as yesterday :/ top test is yesterday and bottom this morning.
 



Attached Files:







0427150824-1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









0427150824c-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## happynewmom1

I don't know if I feel very optimistic. I don't know if it's for good reason or just a little scared. I have moments where my lower back aches or cramps and I decide it won't last :/ I know it very well could though.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Your tests are looking great Hun x


----------



## happynewmom1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Your tests are looking great Hun x

Oh thank you. With all the cramps today.. Been concerned. I'm still hopeful for you BTW! I hope you get your rainbow baby really soon :hugs: how have you been feeling symptom wise? 

BTW.. I can quit posting test pictures in here. I feel like I've been taking over with them and I don't want to make anyone feel badly or anything. I'm really sorry if I've done so at all. I've been nervous but what will be will be I suppose... :/ 

Mimdan, Firsttimer, sammybat, teeny weeny, Have faith, baby love and all others who are here.. I hope you all are well :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Hey! Your lines are looking great!! You keep posting till your hearts content!

I'm doing good, had a few days off thinking and just recharged! Still no af but I took a couple of ics today and they are finally properly negative!! Now just waiting for af so hope she arrives soon, I really don't think I've ovulated this cycle but I'm okay with that now. 

Hope everyone else is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Hey! Your lines are looking great!! You keep posting till your hearts content!
> 
> I'm doing good, had a few days off thinking and just recharged! Still no af but I took a couple of ics today and they are finally properly negative!! Now just waiting for af so hope she arrives soon, I really don't think I've ovulated this cycle but I'm okay with that now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! :hugs:

It's good to hear from you! I'm glad you are OK :hugs: I'm sorry af hasn't arrived yet! Tests being negative should help. I hope it arrives quickly so you can get to TTC!


----------



## mimdan

Happy new mom !!! Congratulations !!!!!!! That is absolutely fantastic news ! I could so hug you right now Lol well done chick! So so so pleased for you &#9786; your such a lovely lady to have on here...I truly wish you all the best ! And as has been said you keep posting all you want &#9786; we are in this together through ups and downs..its awesome to see you share such wonderful news and gorgeous bfp x

Good luck to the rest of us too..my AF finished about 2 days ago so here we go again.....:thumbup:


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Happy new mom !!! Congratulations !!!!!!! That is absolutely fantastic news ! I could so hug you right now Lol well done chick! So so so pleased for you &#9786; your such a lovely lady to have on here...I truly wish you all the best ! And as has been said you keep posting all you want &#9786; we are in this together through ups and downs..its awesome to see you share such wonderful news and gorgeous bfp x
> 
> Good luck to the rest of us too..my AF finished about 2 days ago so here we go again.....:thumbup:

Thank you so so much, Mimdan!! That means so much to me! Your support and kindness have also meant way more than you might even realize. I'm a huggy person and would love a hug :hug: I've been a little too worried about the darkness of the line today Haha fx tomorrow's looks better and puts my mind at ease :) 

And thank you both for the encouragement. I will post a picture of the last test tomorrow and will be done testing for awhile. I'd love to stick around if it's ok after. I don't feel like going to 1st tri board quite yet and I'd love to see others here get some bfps! :) 

It's good to see you pop back, BTW! I guess you are about to begin the wait for ovulation now! Fx it's your month!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Well the line this morning looks light than yesterday. I have a lot of symptoms but not much hope :(
 



Attached Files:







0428150823a-1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Is the bottom the most recent honey? Line darkness can also be influenced by dye in the test and also urine concentration. hCG only doubles every two days so a test per day won't neccessarily show too much difference anyway. I think your tests look great, and the presence of symptoms is a great sign too. 
Stop worrying! Enjoy it, you are pregnant!  xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Is the bottom the most recent honey? Line darkness can also be influenced by dye in the test and also urine concentration. hCG only doubles every two days so a test per day won't neccessarily show too much difference anyway. I think your tests look great, and the presence of symptoms is a great sign too.
> Stop worrying! Enjoy it, you are pregnant!  xx

Yes the line on the bottom is the most recent. I will try to quit worrying and get an appointment somewhere quickly. Thank you for that, btw. I've been rather emotional about it this morning and that helped a lot!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It is darker! I promise I can see that and I'm using my phone which never shows lines properly! 
I think when it happens to me I'll be the same. However, I was like that with my last pregnancy too. We need to take a step back and appreciate that in that moment that we still see two lines we are pregnant. I understand your worry. But as my mother says... Worrying doesn't change anything! Xx
Good luck getting an appointment and hopefully it will ease your worry. Xx


----------



## firsttimer123

Not sure where you are located newmom but I am in Canada... You can go to walkin clinic here and they will do blood work for you... If they are concerned they will order a repeat for a few days later... Could you do that?? Might put your mind at ease! 
I am in my tww but not feeling hopeful as hubby was away for 3 days in the fertile window... I also did opks but never got a true positive, very frustrating... I feel like I am too young to be struggling to conceive baby number 1... Everyone makes it seem so easy (hate social media)


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny weeny, you are absolutely right.. Worrying really won't change the outcome whether good or bad and basically just makes it worse. It's just so difficult not to! Thanks for that reminder. I definitely have been getting so caught up in the lines I haven't stopped to appreciate that for right now, I'm pregnant. Sometimes an attitude adjustment is just what I need :haha:

Firsttimer, I'm in the US and we called when my mc started and each test they said would cost us like a couple hundred dollars. It was insane but I do plan to call a few different ones and see if some might be better! Thank you! 

I'm so sorry it's been such a difficult journey :hugs: things aren't as easy as social media makes it seem either. I actually quit getting on Facebook and such. I'll use messenger to stay in contact with people but don't look on the newsfeed or anything. Just keep in mind people don't usually put their struggles on Facebook.. Just the good. :flower:


----------



## lilyban

happynewmom1 said:


> Well the line this morning looks light than yesterday. I have a lot of symptoms but not much hope :(

This is my first time in a forum and I've been replying to people but not using the quote thing....I wondered why everybody was ignoring me lol. 

Wow!!! Those lines are definitely getting darker :happy dance: How exciting for you, keep thinking positively as worrying won't change a thing! 

I'm expecting to ovulate at some point this week...fingers crossed. My husband works away though so the only chance we get is at weekends :wacko: You mentioned checking your cervix for signs of ovulation....how does this work? x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How hard is this TTC after MC?! I think I may be somewhere between 3 and 6 dpo... Maybe! I have no idea when to expect AF or if indeed I did ovulate for sure. I am not so patiently awaiting AF to get back to having some kind of idea when I may be fertile. I don't use OPKs as I have PCOS and they can therefore be unreliable. My main sign is cervical position which has worked for me before. I don't know if the cervix can feel different after a D&C so that's thrown me this month. :-( 
If I am correct and I did ovulate last week, I expect AF Middle/late next week. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How hard is this TTC after MC?! I think I may be somewhere between 3 and 6 dpo... Maybe! I have no idea when to expect AF or if indeed I did ovulate for sure. I am not so patiently awaiting AF to get back to having some kind of idea when I may be fertile. I don't use OPKs as I have PCOS and they can therefore be unreliable. My main sign is cervical position which has worked for me before. I don't know if the cervix can feel different after a D&C so that's thrown me this month. :-( 
If I am correct and I did ovulate last week, I expect AF Middle/late next week. Xx


----------



## firsttimer123

Look at site my beautiful cervix but pretty much you track cm and cervix changes throughout cycle lose to o your cervix should be high and the os open... Also ewcm should be present... I find ewcm hard bc mine is more creamy and stretchy never gets to that really clear ewcm so who knows! Good luck, my hubby was away this month too so not feeling tha t great about our chances


----------



## happynewmom1

lilyban said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> Well the line this morning looks light than yesterday. I have a lot of symptoms but not much hope :(
> 
> This is my first time in a forum and I've been replying to people but not using the quote thing....I wondered why everybody was ignoring me lol.
> 
> Wow!!! Those lines are definitely getting darker :happy dance: How exciting for you, keep thinking positively as worrying won't change a thing!
> 
> I'm expecting to ovulate at some point this week...fingers crossed. My husband works away though so the only chance we get is at weekends :wacko: You mentioned checking your cervix for signs of ovulation....how does this work? xClick to expand...

I do this but I kinda had to learn what my cervix did all month to get when I'd be ovulating. It would always be super soft and open and I'd have ewcm.. So those things together told me I was ovulating. Having said that, I think my mc messed me up this month and I couldn't tell pinpoint exactly when I ovulated. 

Ohhh and have fun bding! Hope you catch that egg this weekend! 

Also thank you for the kind words and encouragement!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Those lines are getting darker! :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> How hard is this TTC after MC?! I think I may be somewhere between 3 and 6 dpo... Maybe! I have no idea when to expect AF or if indeed I did ovulate for sure. I am not so patiently awaiting AF to get back to having some kind of idea when I may be fertile. I don't use OPKs as I have PCOS and they can therefore be unreliable. My main sign is cervical position which has worked for me before. I don't know if the cervix can feel different after a D&C so that's thrown me this month. :-(
> If I am correct and I did ovulate last week, I expect AF Middle/late next week. Xx

Yes.. This is what I would do too to figure ovulation out. Unfortunately.. I couldn't determine it at all like I used to this cycle. Have you been bding a lot? We just bd a lot hoping I did or would ovulate and I guess I must have. It is so hard not knowing though! 

Hopefully you did or will soon! :hugs:

Thank you, Rhi Rhi! You all have eased my mind today :) don't have any tests for tomorrow to torture myself with so will wait a few days and likely test again lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We have BD at least 3 times a week for the last 3 weeks, so if there was an egg there we may catch it. The only extra problem comes that we suffer secondary infertility and male factor too so it would be a huge miracle to happen again so soon. 
We have the infertility doctor next week anyway so perhaps we may get some extra help TTC from him. We are now at our year mark TTC, and age isn't on my side. I'm going on 35, with PCOS and I feel a huge pressure to get pregnant again quickly. Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> We have BD at least 3 times a week for the last 3 weeks, so if there was an egg there we may catch it. The only extra problem comes that we suffer secondary infertility and male factor too so it would be a huge miracle to happen again so soon.
> We have the infertility doctor next week anyway so perhaps we may get some extra help TTC from him. We are now at our year mark TTC, and age isn't on my side. I'm going on 35, with PCOS and I feel a huge pressure to get pregnant again quickly. Xx

That's rough :hugs:I'm sorry you have had to go through all of that. You guys are being a lot so fx you get your little miracle despite those things. :flower:


----------



## Rosie88

Can anyone help me?

Okay first off, my name is Britney and I've been googling and searching for any answers with what I'm going through.. I'm driving myself crazy I'm pretty sure because I feel like I have no one to talk to really about what is going on with me.. I've talked to doctors and they tell me I have to wait for a positive test to come in.. So here is my story, I was 6w4d when I miscarried, our baby had no heartbeat so we decided on doing a D&c because I didn't want to miscarry at home.. I did my d&c on March 20th.. (Worst day of my whole 21 years of living) my fiancé and I had been trying to conceive for 6 months and I fell pregnant and we miscarried. Doctor said that I could start trying when I was done bleeding and I stopped bleeding after 3 days.. On the third day me and my fiancé started doing the deed everyday about 3 or 4 times a day up until now, (April 28th) I have irregular periods and I'm not sure when I ovulate or anything like that because I've never charted or kept track.. Whenever I did I had my periods like on day 30 or 31 instead of 28 days. No later. I did hcg blood work it was at 22, then down to 13 two days later.. So I knew that it was from my previous pregnancy I took a pregnancy test about 2 weeks or 3 weeks ago it was faintly positive, but I knew it was from my miscarriage from left over hormones. I took one today and it's negative. But I still have not gotten my period..my symptoms, well... Ive googled and googled and googled and every forum says its early pregnancy symptoms.. I've had back aches cramping and usually I get cramping like I'm going to have my period but I'll start bleeding 20 minutes later, I've been having cramps off and on for the last week or so. And they don't deel like mensteral cramps. They feel like tingling and pulling. Almost if Im hungry or something but I eat and they don't go away. Especially at night. It's just weird. I've also had (tmi) like watery milky discharge which I haven't had before I was tested for std and it was all negative.. I'm just having more then I usually do.. I've had headaches, my food appetite is crazy I'm always wanting to eat. I get dizzy when I stand or even when I'm sitting. So down to the point, am I testing too early if I am pregnant? Should I wait another week or so.. I have to go to the doctors Thursday because they want to do another hcg test so I will see on Thursday what that is. Has anyone had any of these things happen to them? I'm just confused on why I have not gotten my period. When I was younger i had a d&c and I remmeber getting my period right after 2 weeks later I got it. This time I haven't. I am getting my hopes up so much by reading things on the Internet and how badly I want to be pregnant again I'm literally driving myself crazy with this. So my questions: has anyone has anything like this? Does anyone think I could be pregnant and I'm just testing to early? All of your replies are greatly appreciated and I hope and pray for all of you with your TTC journeys.


----------



## firsttimer123

Anything is possible after mc.... Drs do say it takes 4-6 weeks for first af after dc... Also hard to know when you ovulated and if you did. I did not ovulate after my dc


----------



## Rosie88

firsttimer123 said:


> Anything is possible after mc.... Drs do say it takes 4-6 weeks for first af after dc... Also hard to know when you ovulated and if you did. I did not ovulate after my dc

I don't know what to think anymore. I'm driving myself crazy. I want to be pregnant again so badly but now I feel like just giving up and going with the flow of things..


----------



## happynewmom1

Well it looks like I'm losing this baby too. What is wrong with me :(


----------



## Babylove100

Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(

Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer123

I am so sorry happynewmom :(


----------



## Babylove100

happynewmom1 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hunni I'm so so sorry :cry: this is awful. I'm really praying it's just a bleed and nothing more sinister. Have you taken any tests today?

Well all I know is that when I was in hospital I asked what being rh- meant and the nurse said if some is rh- then they need a shot after a miscarriage. I'm rh+ so I was just being nosey, but I know everything I've heard and read says you should have a shot done. Could you ring your doctors and see what they say and if you can get one now? Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hunni I'm so so sorry :cry: this is awful. I'm really praying it's just a bleed and nothing more sinister. Have you taken any tests today?
> 
> Well all I know is that when I was in hospital I asked what being rh- meant and the nurse said if some is rh- then they need a shot after a miscarriage. I'm rh+ so I was just being nosey, but I know everything I've heard and read says you should have a shot done. Could you ring your doctors and see what they say and if you can get one now? Sending you big :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you so much :( dh did more reading on it and we decided we will go somewhere this afternoon to get one. We don't have a doctor yet.. I guess I'll call some walk in clinics and decide where we should go. Really wish I could hide in a hole right now. :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs: really sorry :(


----------



## eme

happynewmom1 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(
> 
> Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:Click to expand...


Firstly I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're going through another one. I lost two babies last year (1 at almost 12 weeks, another at 6 weeks only two months after I lost the first) I took a break from these boards as I just needed to..........

I'm RH-......I had the shot after my first one as we were at the point of sharing a blood supply since I was so far along. I did not have one with my 2nd miscarriage last year as baby and I were not at the point of sharing our blood yet. I would double check with your OB just to be sure, but you shouldn't need one based on how far along you were when the mc began.


----------



## eme

Rosie88 said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Okay first off, my name is Britney and I've been googling and searching for any answers with what I'm going through.. I'm driving myself crazy I'm pretty sure because I feel like I have no one to talk to really about what is going on with me.. I've talked to doctors and they tell me I have to wait for a positive test to come in.. So here is my story, I was 6w4d when I miscarried, our baby had no heartbeat so we decided on doing a D&c because I didn't want to miscarry at home.. I did my d&c on March 20th.. (Worst day of my whole 21 years of living) my fiancé and I had been trying to conceive for 6 months and I fell pregnant and we miscarried. Doctor said that I could start trying when I was done bleeding and I stopped bleeding after 3 days.. On the third day me and my fiancé started doing the deed everyday about 3 or 4 times a day up until now, (April 28th) I have irregular periods and I'm not sure when I ovulate or anything like that because I've never charted or kept track.. Whenever I did I had my periods like on day 30 or 31 instead of 28 days. No later. I did hcg blood work it was at 22, then down to 13 two days later.. So I knew that it was from my previous pregnancy I took a pregnancy test about 2 weeks or 3 weeks ago it was faintly positive, but I knew it was from my miscarriage from left over hormones. I took one today and it's negative. But I still have not gotten my period..my symptoms, well... Ive googled and googled and googled and every forum says its early pregnancy symptoms.. I've had back aches cramping and usually I get cramping like I'm going to have my period but I'll start bleeding 20 minutes later, I've been having cramps off and on for the last week or so. And they don't deel like mensteral cramps. They feel like tingling and pulling. Almost if Im hungry or something but I eat and they don't go away. Especially at night. It's just weird. I've also had (tmi) like watery milky discharge which I haven't had before I was tested for std and it was all negative.. I'm just having more then I usually do.. I've had headaches, my food appetite is crazy I'm always wanting to eat. I get dizzy when I stand or even when I'm sitting. So down to the point, am I testing too early if I am pregnant? Should I wait another week or so.. I have to go to the doctors Thursday because they want to do another hcg test so I will see on Thursday what that is. Has anyone had any of these things happen to them? I'm just confused on why I have not gotten my period. When I was younger i had a d&c and I remmeber getting my period right after 2 weeks later I got it. This time I haven't. I am getting my hopes up so much by reading things on the Internet and how badly I want to be pregnant again I'm literally driving myself crazy with this. So my questions: has anyone has anything like this? Does anyone think I could be pregnant and I'm just testing to early? All of your replies are greatly appreciated and I hope and pray for all of you with your TTC journeys.



I can so appreciate and relate to what you're going through. Firstly, take a big deep breath and give yourself a hug. You've been through A LOT both physically and emotionally. Our hormones are a wonderful yet crazy, confusing thing! Your hormones are STILL adjusting from all that you've recently been through. Is it possible to get pregnant directly after a miscarriage and before having your first real period, absolutely. Is it likely? Not usually. 

I'm only answering this way to help you from driving yourself crazy with wondering, worrying, and researching. It may help to look at it this way....if you are pregnant, you will most certainly know soon enough! And if you are not, you just have to be patient with your body while it tries to find a new normal. 

I had two losses last year and to this DAY my body is still adjusting. I think I have a new normal now. I used to be a 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 18 like CLOCKwork. Now?? My cycles range from 28 days to 36 days and ovulation happening whenever the heck it pleases! Makes it a little hard to get back to TTC but I'm just being patient with my body and trying to learn the new "normal".

Aside from the physical effects of elevating and dropping hormone levels, it takes a toll on your emotions (as we all know)....be kind to yourself! The best thing you can do for yourself is to be patient with your body. Unfortunately, there's nothing we as women can do (aside from a healthy diet and lifestyle) to hurry some of these things along. Kinda sucks when that's the case regarding one of the (if not THE) biggest event our bodies will ever go through! 

I know it's hard, it's hard to process all of it, it's hard to be patient....but maybe take a step back and pause to take a look inside. Many times feelings of impatience, frustration, worry, etc are all lingering side effects of the grieving process. We're all here for you when you need...vent all you want, we've been through much if not all of it as well. 

I really hope you get the answers you're needing (either way) soon so that you can focus on what the next steps are :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

eme said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(
> 
> Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're going through another one. I lost two babies last year (1 at almost 12 weeks, another at 6 weeks only two months after I lost the first) I took a break from these boards as I just needed to..........
> 
> I'm RH-......I had the shot after my first one as we were at the point of sharing a blood supply since I was so far along. I did not have one with my 2nd miscarriage last year as baby and I were not at the point of sharing our blood yet. I would double check with your OB just to be sure, but you shouldn't need one based on how far along you were when the mc began.Click to expand...

This is helpful. I don't have an ob yet. We were in search but hoping we had some time. So I likely didn't lose this baby because I didn't get the shot after the last mc? I just feel so guilty.. Like I'm doing something to cause them :(


----------



## eme

*edited to move comment to appropriate thread*


----------



## SammyBat

happynewmom - I am so sorry to hear. It is so hard not to take MCs as something we did wrong, but they are not. There is nothing you did or didn't do!

When I had my MC, my doctor's office called right away to ask if I was rh+ or -. I do believe you need to get the shot.

Sending hugs your way!

Rosie - hang in there too! TTC is so unpredictable to begin with and then adding a MC on top of it makes it even less predictable. Fx for you!


----------



## eme

happynewmom1 said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(
> 
> Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're going through another one. I lost two babies last year (1 at almost 12 weeks, another at 6 weeks only two months after I lost the first) I took a break from these boards as I just needed to..........
> 
> I'm RH-......I had the shot after my first one as we were at the point of sharing a blood supply since I was so far along. I did not have one with my 2nd miscarriage last year as baby and I were not at the point of sharing our blood yet. I would double check with your OB just to be sure, but you shouldn't need one based on how far along you were when the mc began.Click to expand...
> 
> This is helpful. I don't have an ob yet. We were in search but hoping we had some time. So I likely didn't lose this baby because I didn't get the shot after the last mc? I just feel so guilty.. Like I'm doing something to cause them :(Click to expand...

Correct, not getting the shot did NOT cause this, those complications come later in pregnancy....honestly at 6 weeks, there's nothing aside from maybe shooting up with crack that you could do to cause a mc :hugs: I know you were doing everything that you should have!!! When I lost my first baby I questioned everything.....the melatonin I took to sleep one night, that bumpy road we drove down that caused me to cramp up, "was THAT why I lost the baby?!?!", the time I slipped on the stairs and slid down a few steps, etc etc etc My OB ASSURED me that there was nothing I did that caused either of mine. Later I found out, my body just simply doesn't produce enough progesterone, as well...I have insulin resistance. Those two things together are not good odds for a newly growing baby.

I tried to read through....since you don't have an OB....did you have bloodwork done to ABSOLUTELY confirm that you were below 5hcg? Reason I ask, the first month after my mc in March last year, my hpts slowly faded to negative....and then started showing a line again. I thought I was pregnant....after multiple blood draws, my OB confirmed that my hcg levels were weirdly fluctuating and that even though I wasn't pregnant...depending on the time of day, the hcg would show more concentrated in my urine. Leading to the "negative" then "positive" test. Is there any way that the negative test (I saw the pics) was a fluke and the hcg was still working its way out of your system from your previous pregnancy?

Either way, I know how very hard it is to have this awful rollercoaster, I really hope that you go easy on yourself right now....get a lot of rest, remember to drink a lot of water, and if you're able to find a doctor that will help with getting more accurate answers


----------



## happynewmom1

eme said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Oh happynewmom, what's happened?? Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Started spotting yesterday and now it's really heavy so I'm almost sure it's over :(
> 
> Do you know anything about the rhogam shot? I had it with my first two as I'm rh-, but I didn't realize I should have it after miscarrying.. Do you know if I do? Different articles say different things but I'd feel so horrible if it's causing the miscarriages by not getting it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're going through another one. I lost two babies last year (1 at almost 12 weeks, another at 6 weeks only two months after I lost the first) I took a break from these boards as I just needed to..........
> 
> I'm RH-......I had the shot after my first one as we were at the point of sharing a blood supply since I was so far along. I did not have one with my 2nd miscarriage last year as baby and I were not at the point of sharing our blood yet. I would double check with your OB just to be sure, but you shouldn't need one based on how far along you were when the mc began.Click to expand...
> 
> This is helpful. I don't have an ob yet. We were in search but hoping we had some time. So I likely didn't lose this baby because I didn't get the shot after the last mc? I just feel so guilty.. Like I'm doing something to cause them :(Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, not getting the shot did NOT cause this, those complications come later in pregnancy....honestly at 6 weeks, there's nothing aside from maybe shooting up with crack that you could do to cause a mc :hugs: I know you were doing everything that you should have!!! When I lost my first baby I questioned everything.....the melatonin I took to sleep one night, that bumpy road we drove down that caused me to cramp up, "was THAT why I lost the baby?!?!", the time I slipped on the stairs and slid down a few steps, etc etc etc My OB ASSURED me that there was nothing I did that caused either of mine. Later I found out, my body just simply doesn't produce enough progesterone, as well...I have insulin resistance. Those two things together are not good odds for a newly growing baby.
> 
> I tried to read through....since you don't have an OB....did you have bloodwork done to ABSOLUTELY confirm that you were below 5hcg? Reason I ask, the first month after my mc in March last year, my hpts slowly faded to negative....and then started showing a line again. I thought I was pregnant....after multiple blood draws, my OB confirmed that my hcg levels were weirdly fluctuating and that even though I wasn't pregnant...depending on the time of day, the hcg would show more concentrated in my urine. Leading to the "negative" then "positive" test. Is there any way that the negative test (I saw the pics) was a fluke and the hcg was still working its way out of your system from your previous pregnancy?
> 
> Either way, I know how very hard it is to have this awful rollercoaster, I really hope that you go easy on yourself right now....get a lot of rest, remember to drink a lot of water, and if you're able to find a doctor that will help with getting more accurate answersClick to expand...

We did not get blood work done. I took a ton of tests throughout the month and they were all negative up until last weekend when a line appeared again and got darker. This feels exactly like the last mc.. I'm fairly certain this is one but would be between 4-5 weeks this time. I so appreciate the time you took to reply and the answers help a ton. I do feel like I should probably see someone about this so looking for a doctor or ob who might be able to help. :(


----------



## eme

[/QUOTE]

We did not get blood work done. I took a ton of tests throughout the month and they were all negative up until last weekend when a line appeared again and got darker. This feels exactly like the last mc.. I'm fairly certain this is one but would be between 4-5 weeks this time. I so appreciate the time you took to reply and the answers help a ton. I do feel like I should probably see someone about this so looking for a doctor or ob who might be able to help. :([/QUOTE]

Okay, if you got multiple negatives that's a bit different then. I'm so sorry, for me my first mc last year was HARD...watching Peyton's heartbeat grow strong and then get weaker and weaker by each week was really tough. By the time I had my second mc a few months later, I honestly think I was still numb from the previous one so it didn't hit me as hard as the first. I know it's different for everyone. 

It's possible that maybe the lining in your uterus was either too thin or too thick (only way to know is through follow up ultrasounds) or there could be other underlying issues. There's always, also, the possibility that it was just really unfortunate 'luck'. I really do hope you are able to find a good OB (don't settle for the 1st one you go to see, if you don't 'gel' keep looking! I didn't like the first one I saw so I found a different one and she's amazing! It truly makes all the difference in the world!).

Go in to your appointment with questions for your OB too....like what their approach is to different situations. The first OB I saw did not like to do too much medical or medicinal intervention in the first trimester aka I had VERY low progesterone and she would NOT prescribe me medication saying she didn't like to intervene in the body's natural way of doing pregnancy. Ummmmm.....yeah. I immediately sought out another OB who prescribed it right away, but unfortunately at that point it was already too late. After going to see a fertility specialist, he said that with naturally low progesterone levels, if you aren't supplementing from ovulation...by the time you get a positive pregnancy test, it's already too late to supplement. So I don't blame that first doctor, but I need to know that I have a doctor that's going to try everything and fight just as hard as I am for the life of my baby.


----------



## happynewmom1

We did not get blood work done. I took a ton of tests throughout the month and they were all negative up until last weekend when a line appeared again and got darker. This feels exactly like the last mc.. I'm fairly certain this is one but would be between 4-5 weeks this time. I so appreciate the time you took to reply and the answers help a ton. I do feel like I should probably see someone about this so looking for a doctor or ob who might be able to help. :([/QUOTE]

Okay, if you got multiple negatives that's a bit different then. I'm so sorry, for me my first mc last year was HARD...watching Peyton's heartbeat grow strong and then get weaker and weaker by each week was really tough. By the time I had my second mc a few months later, I honestly think I was still numb from the previous one so it didn't hit me as hard as the first. I know it's different for everyone. 

It's possible that maybe the lining in your uterus was either too thin or too thick (only way to know is through follow up ultrasounds) or there could be other underlying issues. There's always, also, the possibility that it was just really unfortunate 'luck'. I really do hope you are able to find a good OB (don't settle for the 1st one you go to see, if you don't 'gel' keep looking! I didn't like the first one I saw so I found a different one and she's amazing! It truly makes all the difference in the world!).

Go in to your appointment with questions for your OB too....like what their approach is to different situations. The first OB I saw did not like to do too much medical or medicinal intervention in the first trimester aka I had VERY low progesterone and she would NOT prescribe me medication saying she didn't like to intervene in the body's natural way of doing pregnancy. Ummmmm.....yeah. I immediately sought out another OB who prescribed it right away, but unfortunately at that point it was already too late. After going to see a fertility specialist, he said that with naturally low progesterone levels, if you aren't supplementing from ovulation...by the time you get a positive pregnancy test, it's already too late to supplement. So I don't blame that first doctor, but I need to know that I have a doctor that's going to try everything and fight just as hard as I am for the life of my baby.[/QUOTE]

I've thought about the uterus lining.. I guess we need to look into that. I didn't have issues with my first two pregnancies at all and suddenly am having problems. Is progesterone levels a thing that can change over the years suddenly effecting me? I don't get it as I've been so much better about vitamins, exercising and healthier foods than I ever was with my first two. 

I'm so sorry for the losses you went through :( I'm glad you know what's wrong.. I hope you are able to get your bfp now :hugs:


----------



## Rosie88

eme said:


> Rosie88 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Okay first off, my name is Britney and I've been googling and searching for any answers with what I'm going through.. I'm driving myself crazy I'm pretty sure because I feel like I have no one to talk to really about what is going on with me.. I've talked to doctors and they tell me I have to wait for a positive test to come in.. So here is my story, I was 6w4d when I miscarried, our baby had no heartbeat so we decided on doing a D&c because I didn't want to miscarry at home.. I did my d&c on March 20th.. (Worst day of my whole 21 years of living) my fiancé and I had been trying to conceive for 6 months and I fell pregnant and we miscarried. Doctor said that I could start trying when I was done bleeding and I stopped bleeding after 3 days.. On the third day me and my fiancé started doing the deed everyday about 3 or 4 times a day up until now, (April 28th) I have irregular periods and I'm not sure when I ovulate or anything like that because I've never charted or kept track.. Whenever I did I had my periods like on day 30 or 31 instead of 28 days. No later. I did hcg blood work it was at 22, then down to 13 two days later.. So I knew that it was from my previous pregnancy I took a pregnancy test about 2 weeks or 3 weeks ago it was faintly positive, but I knew it was from my miscarriage from left over hormones. I took one today and it's negative. But I still have not gotten my period..my symptoms, well... Ive googled and googled and googled and every forum says its early pregnancy symptoms.. I've had back aches cramping and usually I get cramping like I'm going to have my period but I'll start bleeding 20 minutes later, I've been having cramps off and on for the last week or so. And they don't deel like mensteral cramps. They feel like tingling and pulling. Almost if Im hungry or something but I eat and they don't go away. Especially at night. It's just weird. I've also had (tmi) like watery milky discharge which I haven't had before I was tested for std and it was all negative.. I'm just having more then I usually do.. I've had headaches, my food appetite is crazy I'm always wanting to eat. I get dizzy when I stand or even when I'm sitting. So down to the point, am I testing too early if I am pregnant? Should I wait another week or so.. I have to go to the doctors Thursday because they want to do another hcg test so I will see on Thursday what that is. Has anyone had any of these things happen to them? I'm just confused on why I have not gotten my period. When I was younger i had a d&c and I remmeber getting my period right after 2 weeks later I got it. This time I haven't. I am getting my hopes up so much by reading things on the Internet and how badly I want to be pregnant again I'm literally driving myself crazy with this. So my questions: has anyone has anything like this? Does anyone think I could be pregnant and I'm just testing to early? All of your replies are greatly appreciated and I hope and pray for all of you with your TTC journeys.
> 
> 
> 
> I can so appreciate and relate to what you're going through. Firstly, take a big deep breath and give yourself a hug. You've been through A LOT both physically and emotionally. Our hormones are a wonderful yet crazy, confusing thing! Your hormones are STILL adjusting from all that you've recently been through. Is it possible to get pregnant directly after a miscarriage and before having your first real period, absolutely. Is it likely? Not usually.
> 
> I'm only answering this way to help you from driving yourself crazy with wondering, worrying, and researching. It may help to look at it this way....if you are pregnant, you will most certainly know soon enough! And if you are not, you just have to be patient with your body while it tries to find a new normal.
> 
> I had two losses last year and to this DAY my body is still adjusting. I think I have a new normal now. I used to be a 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 18 like CLOCKwork. Now?? My cycles range from 28 days to 36 days and ovulation happening whenever the heck it pleases! Makes it a little hard to get back to TTC but I'm just being patient with my body and trying to learn the new "normal".
> 
> Aside from the physical effects of elevating and dropping hormone levels, it takes a toll on your emotions (as we all know)....be kind to yourself! The best thing you can do for yourself is to be patient with your body. Unfortunately, there's nothing we as women can do (aside from a healthy diet and lifestyle) to hurry some of these things along. Kinda sucks when that's the case regarding one of the (if not THE) biggest event our bodies will ever go through!
> 
> I know it's hard, it's hard to process all of it, it's hard to be patient....but maybe take a step back and pause to take a look inside. Many times feelings of impatience, frustration, worry, etc are all lingering side effects of the grieving process. We're all here for you when you need...vent all you want, we've been through much if not all of it as well.
> 
> I really hope you get the answers you're needing (either way) soon so that you can focus on what the next steps are :hugs:Click to expand...





Thank you so very much for your kind words and advice you have no idea how much it means to me.. I have decided to calm the heck down and let my body do the talking and just listen to it instead of my negative thoughts. I go today for a hcg test so hopefully I will get some good results. I took a test and the negative line was there but also a very very faint postitive I had to shine it differently in the light and call my fiancé if he saw it too.. Maybe old hormones but maybe something better. I'll find it out and if not then I will keep trying and tracking what my body is doing but just not be so worried


----------



## SammyBat

I am hoping to be sensitive to everything that everyone is feeling right now here. But, I also wanted to share my hopefully good news as well as the interaction I just had with the nurse on the phone. I figured you all would be the best to understand!

I did put some space here in case you did not want to read below.




_____________________________________





Apparently the whole TTC after MC, but before AF has the nurse at my OB's office a bit confused. (spoiler: Got a :bfp: this morning!)

Me: I made my regular recommended pregnancy visits with the scheduler, but wasn't sure if there was anything else I need to do, such as early blood work, before my first visit since I had a MC last month.

Nurse: Wait, I think I am a little confused. You had a quantitative hcg test done on the 17th and your value was a 2. That wasn't even 2 weeks ago. You got a positive test this morning? That is strange. Hmmm...let me check with the doctor and I will call you back.

Me: (Well what I wanted to say to her) Yes, I ovulated the day after that blood work. Doesn't seem strange to me:) Oh, did I forget to mention that I purposefully was trying to get pregnant again before my first cycle?

They are having me come in for a "stat" quant hcg test. I am optimistically positive right now. Last time we did this it resulted in the dreaded "Your numbers are really low..." phone call...


----------



## happynewmom1

SammyBat said:


> I am hoping to be sensitive to everything that everyone is feeling right now here. But, I also wanted to share my hopefully good news as well as the interaction I just had with the nurse on the phone. I figured you all would be the best to understand!
> 
> I did put some space here in case you did not want to read below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the whole TTC after MC, but before AF has the nurse at my OB's office a bit confused. (spoiler: Got a :bfp: this morning!)
> 
> Me: I made my regular recommended pregnancy visits with the scheduler, but wasn't sure if there was anything else I need to do, such as early blood work, before my first visit since I had a MC last month.
> 
> Nurse: Wait, I think I am a little confused. You had a quantitative hcg test done on the 17th and your value was a 2. That wasn't even 2 weeks ago. You got a positive test this morning? That is strange. Hmmm...let me check with the doctor and I will call you back.
> 
> Me: (Well what I wanted to say to her) Yes, I ovulated the day after that blood work. Doesn't seem strange to me:) Oh, did I forget to mention that I purposefully was trying to get pregnant again before my first cycle?
> 
> They are having me come in for a "stat" quant hcg test. I am optimistically positive right now. Last time we did this it resulted in the dreaded "Your numbers are really low..." phone call...

Congrats. I hope everything goes well for you this pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Well every urgent care and walk in clinic I called I had to explain to them what a rhogam shot even is and they didn't have them. Now been on hold for the women's hospital for 20 minutes just wanting some advice. But very emotionally drained at this point. :(


----------



## Babylove100

Whohoo AF arrived today!! I am so happy to finally be moving on!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Great news . Good luck this month:)


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Rhi!! I wonder when I'll Ovulate, I'm hoping its earlier than I used but whenever it happens is fine by me!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I was hoping for Earlier than usual...but I'm CD 13 today and my tests are very light. My normal day for ovulation is CD 20 so it looks like I got a a week to wait yet ... Pftt


----------



## happynewmom1

That's great news, babylove. Good luck to you both this cycle :)


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Happy! How are you holding up? :hugs:


----------



## SammyBat

Great babylove! On to the next cycle. Fx for you!

Happy - how did everything go yesterday? So sorry it had to be so complicated and stressful.


----------



## happynewmom1

We didn't end up going anywhere yesterday. I spent most of the day on and off the phone and on hold with people forever only to have them tell me they can't give me advice over the phone. I read a lot saying under 10 weeks the risk is really tiny if we didn't get it so we didn't. I was jist emotionally drained by that point. My dh wants to wait a month or two to start trying again. I agreed to 1 month in case my body does need to heal but I don't think I could handle waiting two. I just keep thinking if I hadn't of lost the first baby, i would be getting close to 12 weeks :( so emotional right now about everything I guess. I don't know what's wrong with me. I am so grateful for my two kids.. I just want another too. :cry:


----------



## SammyBat

Happy - I can totally relate with feeling grateful and lucky but wanting another. We have been TTC #2 since Feb 2014. My DH would often say "don't stress. We have one beautiful healthy happy child. We are lucky." Yet even though I totally agreed I just knew I wanted another. 

Hang in there. You know your body can do it. It is just waiting for the right one (another healthy one)!


----------



## happynewmom1

SammyBat said:


> Happy - I can totally relate with feeling grateful and lucky but wanting another. We have been TTC #2 since Feb 2014. My DH would often say "don't stress. We have one beautiful healthy happy child. We are lucky." Yet even though I totally agreed I just knew I wanted another.
> 
> Hang in there. You know your body can do it. It is just waiting for the right one (another healthy one)!

Thank you :hugs: I'm really happy for you. Hope this is your sticky bean you've been waiting for :flower:


----------



## mssk

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for some input. I have been driving myself crazy.:nope: My husband and I lost our last pregnancy at 6w4d on 3/31/15. My last HCG levels were taken 4/7/15 and I was already down to 19. We decided to TTC before AF. It felt like I ovulated around 4/16/15 but I developed a YI around the same time. So we figured I would not get pregnant. My breasts are sore again and I have some exhaustion and constipation. I tested this afternoon and got a positive result on a home test. I am really hoping it is a new pregnancy..but, is there anyway it is left over hormones from our MC? I don't want to have false hope or tell my husband (he was so crushed last time...we MC only 4 days after a positive test) unless I am sure and my OB is out of town. Losing my mind. I really hope it is a new BFP!


----------



## mssk

ohh and my bleeding only lasted 5 days.


----------



## happynewmom1

Mssk, did you find out? I'm so sorry there was no reply.. I've had a challenging week. Have you taken more tests? Or gotten a blood test? It sounds like it could be a new pregnancy if the line was dark but hard to say. If they get darker and there is progression, I'd say it's new. I'm so sorry about your loss and hope this is it for you :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet around here :flower:


----------



## firsttimer123

Bfn for me... Again. Cd23 of 28


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Bfn for me... Again. Cd23 of 28

Still some time. Hope you see that bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## SammyBat

Sorry to be MIA - traveling and work! How is everyone doing?

Mssk - any news?


----------



## firsttimer123

I feel symptoms but bfn again! Cd25 of 28... How are you guys?? Happynewmom?? How are you feeling?? I am so sorry ALL of us are in this boat... But at least we don't have to feel alone


----------



## Babylove100

Hey firsttimer. Fx your bfp is just around the corner! I'm on cd8 now! It's flying by, been really ill with a throat and chest infection, with zero sympathy from dh I may add, I've put it in the memory bank though so I'll get my revenge at some point! :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yesterday was a bittersweet day. It was the first day of my first period post D&C, but also the day I was given Clomid to try next cycle. I sad we didn't catch the egg this time but I know we have a good shot with the Clomid the next few cycles. I am hoping that this cycle isn't a long one so that we can get back TTC. 

Good luck to all the ladies still in the game. FX'd for some new BFPs. I'm rooting for you. Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> I feel symptoms but bfn again! Cd25 of 28... How are you guys?? Happynewmom?? How are you feeling?? I am so sorry ALL of us are in this boat... But at least we don't have to feel alone

Thanks for asking about me. I'm ok. This mc has just been mean to me in that at least with the first one at 6 weeks, symptoms immediately disappeared. This one I have been done bleeding a couple days now but still have had some symptoms. I wish they'd all just go. I will be getting a test just to make sure it's negative.. I know it will be but think I just wanna see it now.. However stupid that sounds lol my dh says he wants to wait 2 months to try now and it's probably best but my heart is just broken. I want another so badly. As much as I love my kids and love being a mom, I can't even get excited about mothers day this year. I think I'm a bit down about everything though. Oh well. 

I'm so sorry about the bfn! It's so cruel to get symptoms like that and then bfns. :hugs: I'm really hoping to see you get that bfp soon. :flower:

Teeny weeny, I'm so sorry. I hope this fresh, new cycle goes well for you. :flower:

Babylove, I hope you feel better soon! That sounds rough! I hope you are getting lots of rest! Definitely remember that one for later lol men are big babies when sick :haha:


----------



## havefaith01

Teeny Weeny said:


> Yesterday was a bittersweet day. It was the first day of my first period post D&C, but also the day I was given Clomid to try next cycle. I sad we didn't catch the egg this time but I know we have a good shot with the Clomid the next few cycles. I am hoping that this cycle isn't a long one so that we can get back TTC.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies still in the game. FX'd for some new BFPs. I'm rooting for you. Xx

Sorry! Hoping this cycle is the one for you! I am in my TWW now and so nervous! We are also hoping to catch this month (after D&C but before af) What did you try? Did you use opks? How long did it take to get your cycle back? Sorry for all the questions... i don't feel like we will get our BFP this time and preparing myself for next cycle.


----------



## mssk

Sorry for the delayed reply it has been an emotional week. I did take more tests and I have great lines. I also went for a blood test on Tuesday and my levels were 419 for 4 or 5 weeks so that is good according to the chart I have. But my Dr. isn't ordering more blood work till this coming Tuesday at my appointment. It has been so emotional this time. Dating from the miscarriage it has been 5 weeks 4 days. We wanted to ttc right away after the miscarriage but now I find my self juggling being happy, sad, scared, ext. I hope that when I go for my exam everything is well and we have good levels. But, I am starting to wonder is I will be able to relax at all. Plus the Dr. was not supportive of ttc right away ,He is not who we will end up seeing if the pregnancy continues on the right track as he is not a high risk Dr.


----------



## catinajar

Hi everyone, can I join you? I've been looking for somewhere to talk about what's going on at the moment and this is the first place I've found that is actually talking about this period after MC!

I had a MMC diagnosed at 8 weeks...the baby lived to 6 weeks. I had surgical management 5 weeks ago today.

The doctors in the hospital were useless, but did tell me that I could TTC as soon as the bleeding stopped. As it turns out, I only had one night of bleeding and about 3 days of very very light brown spotting. We waited 13 days after the procedure to BD again...without protection. 

I saw the doctor 8 days ago, and she was great...she told me that I was free to try again whenever I was ready (which was immediately, as i told her!) and she actually said that she had a miscarriage herself and never saw another period in-between her loss and a new pregnancy which she carried to term. She said I should expect AF in the next week.

That was last Friday. Now, by Sunday I hadn't seen AF, so I did a HPT and got a negative. It was a pack of two so I decided to wait a few days and try again. I tried again on Thursday this week and got a faint positive line. This has developed to a strong positive today.

I'm terrified that I'm imagining this development, and that the line isn't actually getting darker, but my DP says it's definitely darker too...which isn't something he'd lie about as he knows I rely on him for a sensible opinion!

I've had NO pregnancy symptoms except tiredness but I'm starting to get a bit excited now. I'm just worried about going back to the doctor as I will probably get someone different who will tell me it's probably leftover hormones (though I thought 5 weeks was quite a long time to still be getting a strong positive).

Has anyone been in this situation themselves? Regardless, it's lovely to be amongst people who have tried straight away and aren't going to tell me YOU SHOULD HAVE WAITED 6 MONTHS AND YOU'LL PROBABLY MISCARRY which I've had in other places :(

Hope everyone is well and on their way to BFPs all round!!

Gemma xx


----------



## havefaith01

catinajar said:


> Hi everyone, can I join you? I've been looking for somewhere to talk about what's going on at the moment and this is the first place I've found that is actually talking about this period after MC!
> 
> I had a MMC diagnosed at 8 weeks...the baby lived to 6 weeks. I had surgical management 5 weeks ago today.
> 
> The doctors in the hospital were useless, but did tell me that I could TTC as soon as the bleeding stopped. As it turns out, I only had one night of bleeding and about 3 days of very very light brown spotting. We waited 13 days after the procedure to BD again...without protection.
> 
> I saw the doctor 8 days ago, and she was great...she told me that I was free to try again whenever I was ready (which was immediately, as i told her!) and she actually said that she had a miscarriage herself and never saw another period in-between her loss and a new pregnancy which she carried to term. She said I should expect AF in the next week.
> 
> That was last Friday. Now, by Sunday I hadn't seen AF, so I did a HPT and got a negative. It was a pack of two so I decided to wait a few days and try again. I tried again on Thursday this week and got a faint positive line. This has developed to a strong positive today.
> 
> I'm terrified that I'm imagining this development, and that the line isn't actually getting darker, but my DP says it's definitely darker too...which isn't something he'd lie about as he knows I rely on him for a sensible opinion!
> 
> I've had NO pregnancy symptoms except tiredness but I'm starting to get a bit excited now. I'm just worried about going back to the doctor as I will probably get someone different who will tell me it's probably leftover hormones (though I thought 5 weeks was quite a long time to still be getting a strong positive).
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation themselves? Regardless, it's lovely to be amongst people who have tried straight away and aren't going to tell me YOU SHOULD HAVE WAITED 6 MONTHS AND YOU'LL PROBABLY MISCARRY which I've had in other places :(
> 
> Hope everyone is well and on their way to BFPs all round!!
> 
> Gemma xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Yay! Congrats on the bfp! don't worry what other people say or think. 6 months.....that is crazy....I couldn't wait that long! Excited to hear your updates!! :) praying for a healthy 9 months! :) I am not so patiently waiting for mine...lol


----------



## catinajar

Hiya :)

I just hope this IS a real BFP and not leftover hormones. It seems hard to believe that a pregnancy test can be wrong after trusting it so implicitly during my first pregnancy, but I'm totally wary of it at this stage. Need to go and see a doctor next week to see what's going on.

6 months does seem ridiculous, but I've read that some women are told to wait up to a YEAR to conceive again...which seems silly to me because of the increase in fertility after a MC. 

ANYWAY, at least we aren't amongst those people! There's no need to be patient...Patience doesn't get positives! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## havefaith01

catinajar said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> I just hope this IS a real BFP and not leftover hormones. It seems hard to believe that a pregnancy test can be wrong after trusting it so implicitly during my first pregnancy, but I'm totally wary of it at this stage. Need to go and see a doctor next week to see what's going on.
> 
> 6 months does seem ridiculous, but I've read that some women are told to wait up to a YEAR to conceive again...which seems silly to me because of the increase in fertility after a MC.
> 
> ANYWAY, at least we aren't amongst those people! There's no need to be patient...Patience doesn't get positives! :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Praying it is a new bfp for you! have you taken anymore test? My fingers are soooo crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated! How are you Feeling?


----------



## happynewmom1

Catina, congratulations!!! 

How is everyone doing? Any updates or symptoms? :flower:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

All quiet here. Only CD7 so nothing to report. This is the boring part of the cycle with nothing going on! Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> All quiet here. Only CD7 so nothing to report. This is the boring part of the cycle with nothing going on! Xx

So true! What cd do you usually ovulate on?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Whenever my body decides to/or not! I have PCOS so no regular cycle. :-(
Next month I will be back on Clomid so we will have a better chance. At the moment as we don't know when ovulation might happen, we just DTD at least 3 times a week and hope for the best! Lol xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Whenever my body decides to/or not! I have PCOS so no regular cycle. :-(
> Next month I will be back on Clomid so we will have a better chance. At the moment as we don't know when ovulation might happen, we just DTD at least 3 times a week and hope for the best! Lol xx

Oh wow that must be incredibly frustrating! It does sound like you have it covered though so fx you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Babylove100

Pretty quiet here too, cd14 today so hoping I get a pos opk at the weekend!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Pretty quiet here too, cd14 today so hoping I get a pos opk at the weekend!!

Good luck, babylove! I have my fx for you!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Hello everyone. I just finished bleeding from my 2nd chemical pregnancy. I'm on CD6. My first was on DH birthday in December. Trying since September. 

My first loss was devastating. We hadn't told many people, thankfully. When I got my BFP this last time I wasn't even that excited as much as I was scared, the first loss took that excitement away from us. And that makes me sad that I feel that I can never have that excitement with a BFP, at least not what it should be. I just had a feeling that this one would go the same way, I tried to stay positive, I really did, but it all happened again. My thyroid looks perfect and no clotting disorders. My OB says that it is probably just statistics, but I just feel that something about my body is causing this. During this last pregnancy my first OB (never seeing them again) said my progesterone was a 7 and it was good, no, that is low, the new OB agrees. I really think that my low progesterone is not allowing the babies to implant well, so I Started Vitex today. I can't accept that there is nothing I can do, not yet. 

Looking for fellow rainbow chasing buddies!!! What have you guys done to improve your TTC experience etc? Any positive stories after losses? 

Congrats to those of you expecting your rainbows!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey ladies.... I am cd33 over here usually have a 26-28 day cycle... I should have gotten my period monday but it's ano show. I tested with a frer on Tuesday and it was negative... So I feel out... No 5 days later still no period, what do youthink is going on???


----------



## TinyLynne

First timer - how many DPO are you?


----------



## happynewmom1

firsttimer123 said:


> Hey ladies.... I am cd33 over here usually have a 26-28 day cycle... I should have gotten my period monday but it's ano show. I tested with a frer on Tuesday and it was negative... So I feel out... No 5 days later still no period, what do youthink is going on???

Do you know when you ovulated? Maybe you ovulated late? I'd definitely test again.. It's been a few days and maybe you implanted late :) fx it's the last one! 

TinyLynne, I hope the vitex helps! I've heard great things about it! I'm very sorry about your losses. Mine were early as well but it's still so hard. :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon! 

Hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## TinyLynne

So many things can push back ovulation. Last month I ovulated a week late due to being sick, not sure if it was the sickness or the meds I was on. If I wasn't tracking BBT I would have been all sorts of confused! 

Thanks Happy. I hope something works. I can't just do nothing. I hope we all get our rainbows soon! No one deserves what we have gone through!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> So many things can push back ovulation. Last month I ovulated a week late due to being sick, not sure if it was the sickness or the meds I was on. If I wasn't tracking BBT I would have been all sorts of confused!
> 
> Thanks Happy. I hope something works. I can't just do nothing. I hope we all get our rainbows soon! No one deserves what we have gone through!

Yep.. Figuring out ovulation sometimes can be tricky. Still trying to figure out mine this month. But we will get there. 

I feel the same way. I started on maca and fish oil/omega 3 and have red raspberry leaf capsules and vitamin E coming. Hopefully something helps whatever the problem is. Fx we get our sticky beans soon :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

I just ordered some progesterone cream to use after O, I will probably discontinue the Vitex for now, as I have heard it can screw up cycles that are already regular, I think I just have low progesterone, my cycle is predictable, longer than I would like, but predictable, I am fortunate to have that. I have RRL tea too and the fish oil, vitamin d, b complex and extra b6. I feel like a 90 year old with all of the stuff I'm taking! Lol


----------



## Natnee

Hi ladies, I've just read through all the posts this afternoon. So sorry for everyones losses. :hugs:

I had my 2nd mc last week. Just really stopped the spotting over this weekend. I knew something was up when I had a lot of cm type stuff, then lo and behold the next day I started bleeding. It was on my daughters 5th birthday, I was 5+6. It was all the exact same as my mc last October, so when I went to the Epac last Tuesday for a scan I knew the worst had happened again. 

I'm lucky to have a bereavement midwife I can go to as she organised the scan for me, and because my 2nd little girl was stillborn last year, I have now got an appointment with a consultant on 2nd June. Plus I'm 39 so I haven't got years and years to be waiting about.

I was told the whole wait a cycle, but they said it's purely for dating reasons. I'm keen to start ttc asap but a bit hesitant in case there's an underlying reason for the 2 mc's both being at 6 weeks. (There were no problems or anything wrong with me or Poppy who was stillborn - just 'one of those things') They suggested to take baby aspirin when I get a bfp just in case there's a blood clotting thing going on. I'm wondering whether it's more a hormonal thing due to certain things, but I'm possibly just reading too much and becoming a hypercondriact! 

After my last mc in October we decided to wait a few months and didn't start ttc until the new year, when it took 4 cycles to fall. I got af back after 6 weeks to get af back last year, so who knows if it will take that long this time. I don't temp or chart, tried opk's a couple of cycles earlier this year but think I got more confused with them! This last cycle I just went by ewcm and managed it!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Natnee said:


> Hi ladies, I've just read through all the posts this afternoon. So sorry for everyones losses. :hugs:
> 
> I had my 2nd mc last week. Just really stopped the spotting over this weekend. I knew something was up when I had a lot of cm type stuff, then lo and behold the next day I started bleeding. It was on my daughters 5th birthday, I was 5+6. It was all the exact same as my mc last October, so when I went to the Epac last Tuesday for a scan I knew the worst had happened again.
> 
> I'm lucky to have a bereavement midwife I can go to as she organised the scan for me, and because my 2nd little girl was stillborn last year, I have now got an appointment with a consultant on 2nd June. Plus I'm 39 so I haven't got years and years to be waiting about.
> 
> I was told the whole wait a cycle, but they said it's purely for dating reasons. I'm keen to start ttc asap but a bit hesitant in case there's an underlying reason for the 2 mc's both being at 6 weeks. (There were no problems or anything wrong with me or Poppy who was stillborn - just 'one of those things') They suggested to take baby aspirin when I get a bfp just in case there's a blood clotting thing going on. I'm wondering whether it's more a hormonal thing due to certain things, but I'm possibly just reading too much and becoming a hypercondriact!
> 
> After my last mc in October we decided to wait a few months and didn't start ttc until the new year, when it took 4 cycles to fall. I got af back after 6 weeks to get af back last year, so who knows if it will take that long this time. I don't temp or chart, tried opk's a couple of cycles earlier this year but think I got more confused with them! This last cycle I just went by ewcm and managed it!!

I'm so so sorry for the losses you've had :hugs: I really hope and pray you get your sticky bean soon :flower: I'm glad you're joining us here. 

My cycles are everywhere atm. I looked back though and it seems they were a bit everywhere before the losses except the difference being I could still tell when I was ovulating then. Now I'm just having ewcm whenever and my cervix had been open twice so far this cycle so who even knows. Probably should have actually taken this month off like we planned but are ntnp.. Well he is. I'm still obsessing :haha: 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Natnee

happynewmom1 said:


> Natnee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've just read through all the posts this afternoon. So sorry for everyones losses. :hugs:
> 
> I had my 2nd mc last week. Just really stopped the spotting over this weekend. I knew something was up when I had a lot of cm type stuff, then lo and behold the next day I started bleeding. It was on my daughters 5th birthday, I was 5+6. It was all the exact same as my mc last October, so when I went to the Epac last Tuesday for a scan I knew the worst had happened again.
> 
> I'm lucky to have a bereavement midwife I can go to as she organised the scan for me, and because my 2nd little girl was stillborn last year, I have now got an appointment with a consultant on 2nd June. Plus I'm 39 so I haven't got years and years to be waiting about.
> 
> I was told the whole wait a cycle, but they said it's purely for dating reasons. I'm keen to start ttc asap but a bit hesitant in case there's an underlying reason for the 2 mc's both being at 6 weeks. (There were no problems or anything wrong with me or Poppy who was stillborn - just 'one of those things') They suggested to take baby aspirin when I get a bfp just in case there's a blood clotting thing going on. I'm wondering whether it's more a hormonal thing due to certain things, but I'm possibly just reading too much and becoming a hypercondriact!
> 
> After my last mc in October we decided to wait a few months and didn't start ttc until the new year, when it took 4 cycles to fall. I got af back after 6 weeks to get af back last year, so who knows if it will take that long this time. I don't temp or chart, tried opk's a couple of cycles earlier this year but think I got more confused with them! This last cycle I just went by ewcm and managed it!!
> 
> I'm so so sorry for the losses you've had :hugs: I really hope and pray you get your sticky bean soon :flower: I'm glad you're joining us here.
> 
> My cycles are everywhere atm. I looked back though and it seems they were a bit everywhere before the losses except the difference being I could still tell when I was ovulating then. Now I'm just having ewcm whenever and my cervix had been open twice so far this cycle so who even knows. Probably should have actually taken this month off like we planned but are ntnp.. Well he is. I'm still obsessing :haha:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: Yeah my cycles were a little bit weird after the 1st mc. After I got af back after having Poppy they were all 29 days, then it was 33 days after mc (counting 1st day of mc as day 1). Then it went 25, 28, 29, 27 and 26. So while not madly irregular, they were still all out a few days each time. 
(I suppose 33 days isn't too bad, it's not as much as I thought) 

I'm not clued up about cervix at all, I occasionally check but I don't know what's what plus I don't like poking about in there too much!! Although I did check today and I 'think' it's open a bit, but who knows lol!! 

Oh I'm just such in a predicament at the moment rock - and - hard - place spring to mind. To try again straight away (which I sort of want to) but then do I wait til I see the consultant and see if there's something wrong. I suppose I'm assuming I'd fall straight away but i suppose that's not a given!


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry to hear about your losses. I can't imagine how tough it must be to have a still birth as well. My OB, while still being helpful, just thinks it is a numbers game. We are still trying to prevent any underlying issue just in case, but I keep hearing just like you "just one of those things" and I'm having a hard time accepting that and can't sit here and do nothing. I really hope things work out for all of us soon.


----------



## happynewmom1

Natnee said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natnee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've just read through all the posts this afternoon. So sorry for everyones losses. :hugs:
> 
> I had my 2nd mc last week. Just really stopped the spotting over this weekend. I knew something was up when I had a lot of cm type stuff, then lo and behold the next day I started bleeding. It was on my daughters 5th birthday, I was 5+6. It was all the exact same as my mc last October, so when I went to the Epac last Tuesday for a scan I knew the worst had happened again.
> 
> I'm lucky to have a bereavement midwife I can go to as she organised the scan for me, and because my 2nd little girl was stillborn last year, I have now got an appointment with a consultant on 2nd June. Plus I'm 39 so I haven't got years and years to be waiting about.
> 
> I was told the whole wait a cycle, but they said it's purely for dating reasons. I'm keen to start ttc asap but a bit hesitant in case there's an underlying reason for the 2 mc's both being at 6 weeks. (There were no problems or anything wrong with me or Poppy who was stillborn - just 'one of those things') They suggested to take baby aspirin when I get a bfp just in case there's a blood clotting thing going on. I'm wondering whether it's more a hormonal thing due to certain things, but I'm possibly just reading too much and becoming a hypercondriact!
> 
> After my last mc in October we decided to wait a few months and didn't start ttc until the new year, when it took 4 cycles to fall. I got af back after 6 weeks to get af back last year, so who knows if it will take that long this time. I don't temp or chart, tried opk's a couple of cycles earlier this year but think I got more confused with them! This last cycle I just went by ewcm and managed it!!
> 
> I'm so so sorry for the losses you've had :hugs: I really hope and pray you get your sticky bean soon :flower: I'm glad you're joining us here.
> 
> My cycles are everywhere atm. I looked back though and it seems they were a bit everywhere before the losses except the difference being I could still tell when I was ovulating then. Now I'm just having ewcm whenever and my cervix had been open twice so far this cycle so who even knows. Probably should have actually taken this month off like we planned but are ntnp.. Well he is. I'm still obsessing :haha:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Yeah my cycles were a little bit weird after the 1st mc. After I got af back after having Poppy they were all 29 days, then it was 33 days after mc (counting 1st day of mc as day 1). Then it went 25, 28, 29, 27 and 26. So while not madly irregular, they were still all out a few days each time.
> (I suppose 33 days isn't too bad, it's not as much as I thought)
> 
> I'm not clued up about cervix at all, I occasionally check but I don't know what's what plus I don't like poking about in there too much!! Although I did check today and I 'think' it's open a bit, but who knows lol!!
> 
> Oh I'm just such in a predicament at the moment rock - and - hard - place spring to mind. To try again straight away (which I sort of want to) but then do I wait til I see the consultant and see if there's something wrong. I suppose I'm assuming I'd fall straight away but i suppose that's not a given!Click to expand...

That's a really hard decision. Do you consider yourself super fertile then? I read this the other day and found it interesting.https://m.livescience.com/22706-super-fertility-recurrent-miscarriages.html

I read that on a different site too but now can't find that one. I don't know if it is us and explains anything. I do seem to get pregnant very easily but just having trouble carrying them now. :/ 

Looking back even past the first mc it seems my cycles went between being 28 days and 32 so not a huge difference I guess. 

TinyLynne, it could be bad luck but it's good to take care of yourself. I have read thyroid issues can cause miscarriages and thyroid problems do run in our family. Would be good if I could get tested but can't right now so on vitamins that are supposed to help if I do and maca is supposed to help some as well if that is my problem. I also have baby aspirin on hand for when I get another bfp I'll try that I'm thinking. 

Really hoping whatever we are doing works to create a healthy place for our little babies to stick and grow :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

Yeah, my thyroid is perfect TSH is about 1.5. No blood clotting disorders either, got tested last week.

We are all definitely doing the right things. Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## Natnee

TinyLynne said:


> So sorry to hear about your losses. I can't imagine how tough it must be to have a still birth as well. My OB, while still being helpful, just thinks it is a numbers game. We are still trying to prevent any underlying issue just in case, but I keep hearing just like you "just one of those things" and I'm having a hard time accepting that and can't sit here and do nothing. I really hope things work out for all of us soon.

It is quite simply the worst thing I have ever had to go through, and still go through. This past year has just been horrible. Sometimes it feels like it's all a dream, then the reality hits. It is getting a little easier as time goes on but then each time I get my hopes up for my rainbow, it gets shattered again. I got my latest BFP a week before Poppy's angelversary and it kind of sweetened the pain a little bit, and now i'm like back to square one all over again. xx


----------



## Natnee

happynewmom1 said:


> Natnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natnee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've just read through all the posts this afternoon. So sorry for everyones losses. :hugs:
> 
> I had my 2nd mc last week. Just really stopped the spotting over this weekend. I knew something was up when I had a lot of cm type stuff, then lo and behold the next day I started bleeding. It was on my daughters 5th birthday, I was 5+6. It was all the exact same as my mc last October, so when I went to the Epac last Tuesday for a scan I knew the worst had happened again.
> 
> I'm lucky to have a bereavement midwife I can go to as she organised the scan for me, and because my 2nd little girl was stillborn last year, I have now got an appointment with a consultant on 2nd June. Plus I'm 39 so I haven't got years and years to be waiting about.
> 
> I was told the whole wait a cycle, but they said it's purely for dating reasons. I'm keen to start ttc asap but a bit hesitant in case there's an underlying reason for the 2 mc's both being at 6 weeks. (There were no problems or anything wrong with me or Poppy who was stillborn - just 'one of those things') They suggested to take baby aspirin when I get a bfp just in case there's a blood clotting thing going on. I'm wondering whether it's more a hormonal thing due to certain things, but I'm possibly just reading too much and becoming a hypercondriact!
> 
> After my last mc in October we decided to wait a few months and didn't start ttc until the new year, when it took 4 cycles to fall. I got af back after 6 weeks to get af back last year, so who knows if it will take that long this time. I don't temp or chart, tried opk's a couple of cycles earlier this year but think I got more confused with them! This last cycle I just went by ewcm and managed it!!
> 
> I'm so so sorry for the losses you've had :hugs: I really hope and pray you get your sticky bean soon :flower: I'm glad you're joining us here.
> 
> My cycles are everywhere atm. I looked back though and it seems they were a bit everywhere before the losses except the difference being I could still tell when I was ovulating then. Now I'm just having ewcm whenever and my cervix had been open twice so far this cycle so who even knows. Probably should have actually taken this month off like we planned but are ntnp.. Well he is. I'm still obsessing :haha:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Yeah my cycles were a little bit weird after the 1st mc. After I got af back after having Poppy they were all 29 days, then it was 33 days after mc (counting 1st day of mc as day 1). Then it went 25, 28, 29, 27 and 26. So while not madly irregular, they were still all out a few days each time.
> (I suppose 33 days isn't too bad, it's not as much as I thought)
> 
> I'm not clued up about cervix at all, I occasionally check but I don't know what's what plus I don't like poking about in there too much!! Although I did check today and I 'think' it's open a bit, but who knows lol!!
> 
> Oh I'm just such in a predicament at the moment rock - and - hard - place spring to mind. To try again straight away (which I sort of want to) but then do I wait til I see the consultant and see if there's something wrong. I suppose I'm assuming I'd fall straight away but i suppose that's not a given!Click to expand...
> 
> That's a really hard decision. Do you consider yourself super fertile then? I read this the other day and found it interesting.https://m.livescience.com/22706-super-fertility-recurrent-miscarriages.html
> 
> I read that on a different site too but now can't find that one. I don't know if it is us and explains anything. I do seem to get pregnant very easily but just having trouble carrying them now. :/
> 
> Looking back even past the first mc it seems my cycles went between being 28 days and 32 so not a huge difference I guess.
> 
> TinyLynne, it could be bad luck but it's good to take care of yourself. I have read thyroid issues can cause miscarriages and thyroid problems do run in our family. Would be good if I could get tested but can't right now so on vitamins that are supposed to help if I do and maca is supposed to help some as well if that is my problem. I also have baby aspirin on hand for when I get another bfp I'll try that I'm thinking.
> 
> Really hoping whatever we are doing works to create a healthy place for our little babies to stick and grow :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't know if I'm super fertile or not. It took 1 cycle to fall pregnant with both Belle and Poppy, I was 33 and 37 respectively. Last years mc it took 2 cycles, and this time it was 4th cycle. I just hope it doesn't take another 4 cycles again!


----------



## TinyLynne

It took me 3 cycles for #1 and after then 4 cycles after that mc to get #2. I'm right there with you in hoping it doesn't take another 4, it seemed excruciating to wait through, and it doesn't help that my cycles are longer than average. I really have a good feeling that it will happen easier for us this time. I used Preseed for the first time last cycle and I really think it had an impact on getting pregnant (even though I make plenty of cm on my own, lol) so we will be using it again this cycle, I really feel it is going to work again. That combine with the progesterone supplements my OB prescribed for after O, should hopefully mean that I get to keep my next one. I really do have high hopes, it is the only thing that gets me up and on with my day some mornings.


----------



## mimdan

Hi Girls :) 

Thought I'd pop in and update. Although unfortunately theres not a great deal to update about Lol 

Well I'm on CD33 today...have not tested at all this cycle YET. I dont have much in terms of symptoms of AF/BFP. Boob hurts very slighty on top near armpits this morning and been a little off emotionally which to me is typical AF. Atleast theres hope this isnt going to be another 60+ day cycle like last time. Based on previous cycles I'm not late for AF just yet. I'd say anything past CD37 is late for me. I have to go shopping today so may pick up some PG tests although In all honesty I'm not expecting a bfp so i may try to be strong and hold off for a while more. Whichever I decided I will update with result when I do POAS. 

Hope everyone else is well ? Anyone else testing soon ? If so, GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

Caved...tested...BFN


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Caved...tested...BFN

Oh no I'm sorry :( I hope it turns positive for you! I'm SO happy to see you here even if for a moment. I did message you but I know you aren't here all the time. I'm glad to hear an update though. :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Thanx happy x I'm ok though...think I've gone past caring at this point 
Lol

How are you hun ? I will reply to your message tomorrow if not Saturday...Thank you for replying to me :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Thanx happy x I'm ok though...think I've gone past caring at this point
> Lol
> 
> How are you hun ? I will reply to your message tomorrow if not Saturday...Thank you for replying to me :hugs:

I'm ok. Dh has been very back and forth on what he wants. We had a fight like 2 weeks ago as he decided he never wants to have more kids. I think he is scared.. I am too. He was very supportive of having more after the first mc and now he is saying he'd like to wait a month and re-evaluate which I'm definitely more open to. But we basically have been ntnp up until yesterday so there is actually a chance we got ovulation before using protection this cycle. It's all so confusing but I am hoping we caught it and it's healthy. If we lose more I don't know what we would do :( he blames himself more than he should as I don't think we did anything wrong :( so sorry to ramble! It's been a challenging few months now.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry happynewmom, keeping everything crossed you caught and it's a super sticky one!

Aim nothing much to report, 2-3 dpo today, didn't bd as much as when I got my bfps but I guess it only takes one little swimmer and we're time it well so fx!! Will start testing next weekend! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck baby love =)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies thought I'd give an update... Been 7 and a half weeks since my miscarriage and I got a BFP on an ic yesterday and a BFP on a frer today. Feeling very nervous about it,the miscarriage certainly sucks the initial fun out of finding out your expecting. Going to book a doctors appointment in the week to discuss baby aspirin As iv had 3 miscarriages in 2 years xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies thought I'd give an update... Been 7 and a half weeks since my miscarriage and I got a BFP on an ic yesterday and a BFP on a frer today. Feeling very nervous about it,the miscarriage certainly sucks the initial fun out of finding out your expecting. Going to book a doctors appointment in the week to discuss baby aspirin As iv had 3 miscarriages in 2 years xx

Congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## Floralaura

Hi all I'm 14 days post mc today and hoping to get a bfp rather than a af! Think I'm about to ovulate so heres for hoping &#9786;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Floralaura said:


> Hi all I'm 14 days post mc today and hoping to get a bfp rather than a af! Think I'm about to ovulate so heres for hoping &#9786;

I hope you catch that eggy. Sorry for your loss. Xx


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats Tasha! It does suck that our previous MCs take that excitement away from us. I really hope all works out for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## mssk

Hey ladies. I am back again and hoping I can join you in your journeys. I suffered a mc 3/31/15 and started ttc right away. My DH and I were cautiously excited about getting our BFP before AF on 5/1 and just found out today at our 8 week scan that our baby is a blighted ovum. :cry: Needless to say we are devastated. But, we are determined to get our sticky bean and ready to ttc after we hear back from our Dr.


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry for your loss mssk :( I know you guys must be heartbroken. :hugs: hopefully in a couple of months we can all leave this thread behind. But for now, we are here for you.


----------



## happynewmom1

Oh mssk, I'm so sorry :( tinylynne is right. We are here for you. I hate you have to be in this section but glad you decided to join us :hugs: 

Welcome, FloraLaura! Good luck this cycle! 

Congrats, Tasha!!! That's very exciting! Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months! 

So I have been feeling pregnant but not sure where in my cycle I am. I'm guessing about 8dpo (am on cd 28) looking at my notes. I took a first signal cheapie test this morning and I'm not sure if it's faulty or something as it took forever to stream across to show lines. Ok.. Not forever. Maybe 5 minutes :haha: but a line started appearing as soon as it was slowly going over the Test part if that makes sense. It does look pinkish in real life. I'll be getting more tests.. I just don't have anymore. Not getting excited at all yet but I've taken a couple of these tests earlier this month and there was nothing on them at all.
 



Attached Files:







0527150842a-1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13









0527150842a~2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TinyLynne

I do see something Happy! Get a frer! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> I do see something Happy! Get a frer! Fingers crossed for you!!

Thank you!!! We will be going out later so will pick something up!!


----------



## Babylove100

Happy, I can see something too!! Good luck and looking forward to your next test!x


----------



## mssk

Thank you ladies this site has saved my life. It has been hard but I know eventually we will all get our true BFPs! Has anyone had any experience with the Natural Fertility shop? I was thinking about ordering some herbal supplements after next my follow up next week to prompt healthy cycle length.


----------



## TinyLynne

What kinds of herbs are you looking into?


----------



## happynewmom1

Well I see faint lines on both. I might be crazy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







0528150635-1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 16









0528150635-1~2.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babylove100

I see faint lines too!!! :happydance: fx for you!!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Definitely something there, can't wait to see it get darker over the next couple of days! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mssk

Tiny Lynne I was looking at several herbal blends. The recover well herbal blend for promoting uterine healing after loss, royal jelly, natural progesterone cream for before pregnancy, harmonize phases which are suppose to support hormone balance, and the utericalm which is suppose to support a calm uterus before pregnancy and during the first trimester. I know that later in pregnancy I need progesterone injections and think I might have low progesterone in early pregnancy but my Dr. does not believe in progesterone suppositories in early pregnancy.


----------



## happynewmom1

Thank you both for looking!! I'm going to try to hold out until Sunday morning to use my last test. We will see if i make it :haha: I'm feeling super crampy on and off today so maybe af will just come as I could be off on ovulation date. Hopefully not though :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Mssk- I bought a progesterone cream online, then talked to my Dr and he prescribed me prometrium, he isn't 100% convinced it will prevent a mc (it won't if there is a chromosomal abnormality) but he knows it certainly won't hurt anything and is letting me be in control of what I want to try. You are only supposed to start taking it after O, or it will prevent you from Oing. And after like 12 weeks the placenta takes over progesterone production, so supplements usually aren't used after that point.

Thanks for the post, I'm going to have to look into some of those herbs, especially one to use post loss. I'm gonna O tomorrow so I am going to stop Vitex tomorrow and start using the prometrium the next day. So this cycle is what it is already, not much is going to change it now, except more BDing with Preseed (which I actually saw a commercial for today for the first time ever, I was googling about it at the same time. Lol)


----------



## TinyLynne

Happy - Sunday is a long way from now! You have more will power than I would!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Happy - Sunday is a long way from now! You have more will power than I would!

It is. I likely won't make it but frer tests are so expensive! We spent so much money on tests the last two months only to lose both pregnancies so I told myself I'd be more relaxed this month. :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Are you more relaxed? Lol


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Are you more relaxed? Lol

Haha no! But I'm trying!!! Hmmm we might be going out again today.. Maybe I'll get a couple dollar store or first signal ones to get me until Sunday. Compromise :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

I'll be waiting for an update happy!! Got everything crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## happynewmom1

Well today's tests have been really disappointing. Not seeing much if anything at all. The first one I took a couple days ago must have been faulty or something cause it was a clear to see line and definitely not getting those this morning. :(
 



Attached Files:







0529150735e-1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









0529150735e~2-1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry Happy :( 

How long was it after those first tests that the pic was taken? Maybe it was just a bad batch. 

You don't have AF yet, right?


----------



## happynewmom1

I've been taking all within 10 minutes so to try avoid seeing Evaps. Doesn't mean some still weren't an evap I guess. It's ok... I'm going to quit tweaking pictures and will take another tomorrow to see. 

No af yet :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, that is good news then! I should be Oing today, so I will be squinting at HPTs in about 9 days! Lol.


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Well, that is good news then! I should be Oing today, so I will be squinting at HPTs in about 9 days! Lol.

Ohhh exciting!!! I look forward to seeing tests!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry happy! Keeping everything crossed that you bfp is just around the corner! :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Ah so sorry happy! Keeping everything crossed that you bfp is just around the corner! :hugs:

Thanks. :) hope so! I just seriously woke up so emotional today. In many many ways I feel totally pregnant but starting to think my body is messing with me ugh :( your tests are looking good! When are you testing again???


----------



## Babylove100

I feel exactly the same! My tests are pretty much the same as yesterday. It's so hard isn't it!!x


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> I feel exactly the same! My tests are pretty much the same as yesterday. It's so hard isn't it!!x

It is!!! I am hoping this turns into a beautiful bfp for you, though! :flower:


----------



## Babylove100

And I am hoping the same for you Hun!x


----------



## happynewmom1

So probably nothing to see but I swear I see a super faint line lol if it's there, hopefully it will show up on a frer tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







0530150659a-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9









0530150659a-1~2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8









0530150703-1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9









0530150703-1~3.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babylove100

Ooooh something's catching my eye too! Can't wait for the frer Hun!x


----------



## TinyLynne

The first 2 pics something is definitely catching my eye. I don't know that brand, but if something is there a frer will definitely catch it! Good luck! Will be waiting to see it!


----------



## happynewmom1

Thank you both! Still hoping for a line tomorrow but really cramping and cervix just went hard so I'm kinda thinking maybe af will just show. Which weirdly enough I'm not upset yet about the idea... Maybe my body needs a month and dh is good with starting to actually try next month if we didn't accidentally do it this month. So I guess we will see what happens :)


----------



## Babylove100

Ah glad your feeling good happy! I'm now on strike from testing. My lines were either evaps or there was something and it didn't stick. I kinda hope they were evaps tho!


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Ah glad your feeling good happy! I'm now on strike from testing. My lines were either evaps or there was something and it didn't stick. I kinda hope they were evaps tho!

I'm sorry :( :hugs: Evaps are horrible! We can stick together next my. Dh said we can start officially trying again.


----------



## mimdan

Hellooo all :) 

Happy, Sorry I've not been on...Daughters have had a week holiday from school so been out with them as much as poss. How are doing ? Hows things between you and OH ? all good now I hope...I see you may have another bfp in the making ?! My fingers are crossed for you hun :thumbup:

I think I'm going to have to read back on this thread as am I right inthinking babylove might have a bfp too ? Hope so ! Good luck :flower:

AFM, well I'm on CD5 today. Had started spotting on CD 34 through to CD37 then more of a light flow on CD 38 building up to a medium flow yesterday and today so hopefully only another day or 2 then ttc begins again...Me and OH have decided to go see a doctor if no bfp by aug/sep cycle for some help with the pcos but I really want things to happen as natural as poss so I'm making more of an effort between now and then by eating healthier and exercising (going for walks/cycling) in hopes off dropping a few pounds as I am overweight. Also and the thing I'm most excited about this cycle is I've just (today) started taking a herbal supplement which is meant to give really good results with improving pcos symptoms and making ttc easier, for those of you that are interested it is called inositol or its also known as myo-inositol. Give it a google, lots of positive reviews. Soooo I am feeling positive/hopeful for this cycle ! I will update with how I get on...FX

Best of luck to the rest of you x


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Hellooo all :)
> 
> Happy, Sorry I've not been on...Daughters have had a week holiday from school so been out with them as much as poss. How are doing ? Hows things between you and OH ? all good now I hope...I see you may have another bfp in the making ?! My fingers are crossed for you hun :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to have to read back on this thread as am I right inthinking babylove might have a bfp too ? Hope so ! Good luck :flower:
> 
> AFM, well I'm on CD5 today. Had started spotting on CD 34 through to CD37 then more of a light flow on CD 38 building up to a medium flow yesterday and today so hopefully only another day or 2 then ttc begins again...Me and OH have decided to go see a doctor if no bfp by aug/sep cycle for some help with the pcos but I really want things to happen as natural as poss so I'm making more of an effort between now and then by eating healthier and exercising (going for walks/cycling) in hopes off dropping a few pounds as I am overweight. Also and the thing I'm most excited about this cycle is I've just (today) started taking a herbal supplement which is meant to give really good results with improving pcos symptoms and making ttc easier, for those of you that are interested it is called inositol or its also known as myo-inositol. Give it a google, lots of positive reviews. Soooo I am feeling positive/hopeful for this cycle ! I will update with how I get on...FX
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you x

Oh I really hope that helps! Pcos must be so difficult to work with when ttc! Hope this is your month and you won't have to get help elsewhere for it! 

We are good :) I think men handle this stuff so differently. I'm not sure he will ever understand how I feel but I know he partially blames himself which is part of the problem. I don't think the losses were either of our faults and tell him that often. It's all getting sorted out. I'm not really thinking I'll get a bfp this month but thinking it might be for the best (although would be elated to get a positive test tomorrow haha). Could be my body needs to clear more out or something. My last real cycle was February after all :/. But either way.. Dh said if we don't get a bfp this month, we could try again next month so there's that. I've been taking prenatals, vitamin e, raspberry leaf capsules, maca lol and fish oil/omega 3.i have c Q10 on the way now too so we will see how it goes. Fx for you ladies!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Well here it is. It's positive but I really think I'm 12dpo and would hope it would be darker right now. I think it looks too similar to last month. But I'm trying to relax and enjoy the moments I have right now too. Pray for my little bean in there. I'd love for this to be my rainbow baby!
 



Attached Files:







0531150800-1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## TinyLynne

OMG!!!! Congrats! You are pregnant right now! That is so super exciting. Choose joy! This moment you have a baby growing inside of you!!! I am going to post a video someone shared with me yesterday.


----------



## TinyLynne

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I2XGKVgoLvs

I'm really praying for you.


----------



## happynewmom1

Oh my.. That video is amazing and had me in tears. She is right. I have got to change my perspective! Today I will choose to be excited and full of joy for this tiny little life. 

Seriously, TinyLynne thank you for sharing! I saw the line and immediately felt worried but no matter what happens, I'll love this baby as much as my last 4 and try to enjoy the days I have with it :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

A better picture of the test :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0531150815b-1.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Happy!!! Fantastic!! Congratulations!! this is your rainbow for sure!!!xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Yay Happy!!! Fantastic!! Congratulations!! this is your rainbow for sure!!!xx

Thank you so much!!! Praying you are right! 

I did look back on the pictures last month's tests and I didn't get a line this dark until about 16dpo so praying it's a good sign and it will progress better this time :)


----------



## Babylove100

I was going to say that's a great line for 12dpo!! Sending you lot and lots of sticky babydust!! :dust:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> I was going to say that's a great line for 12dpo!! Sending you lot and lots of sticky babydust!! :dust:

Yay thank you! I really wasn't expecting anything at all since yesterday's test look almost negative lol crazy. Do you know if I can continue taking raspberry leaf and maca? Or if I'm supposed to stop?


----------



## Babylove100

I'm sure I read somewhere you shouldn't take the raspberry leaf tea but don't quote me on that! :haha:

I've no idea about the maca, actually, what is maca!?!?x


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere you shouldn't take the raspberry leaf tea but don't quote me on that! :haha:
> 
> I've no idea about the maca, actually, what is maca!?!?x

Maca root.. Definitely Google! I have felt so much better and like myself this month taking it! Supposed to help regulate hormones and heal tissues and such if you've had a mc. It's natural so I figured I'd try it. I got mine on Amazon.. 90 capsules for $8.99 and they are organic. :)


----------



## Babylove100

Oh lovely, thanks will do some research!x


----------



## TinyLynne

Yes. Stop the tea for sure! Not sure about the maca. Praying that this 3rd one is your take home baby! Those are some good looking lines! Get to your Dr for some bloods! Excited to watch your journey!


----------



## mssk

Tiny Lynne, I really want to try the prometrium but my Dr. says that he does not believe in it. It think I might have to see another Dr. I see high risk after 12 weeks but I didn't make it that long with the last two pregnancies. But, I think it would at least lower my stress level and I need that lol. I'll let you know how the post miscarriage supplement works out I am ordering it today as the miscarriage is now complete. I have been seeing ads for preseed online a lot. Do you like it we are thinking about trying it? Good luck I hope this was your lucky month after oing...i hate that wait from o date to af due date. I am already counting days.


----------



## mssk

Congratulations happy new mom!! Those lines look great. I pray that this is your sticky bean. I just ordered maca and it says to discontinue use during pregnancy and the raspberry tea I have says it is safe for most pregnant women but not women who have had recurrent miscarriages. I hope that helps....and TinyLynne I am saving that video for when I finally get a new BFP!


----------



## TinyLynne

Mssk, my OB isn't convinced that prometrium works to prevent mc, but he knows it won't hurt and that it will ease my mind. He is so much better than my last OB, he lets me be in control (as much as I can be) while also giving me guidance and his experiences. If you don't feel comfortable with your OB, I highly suggest finding a new one, I wish I hadn't waited so long. And yes, we do like the Preseed. You don't need very much at all, I suggest only going to the 1 mark, if not less, then increase if you need to. And use it as directed with the applicators, and leave it in for 15 mins before BDing. 

I'll have to look into maca if this month isn't meant to be for us, thanks for the suggestion happy!


----------



## mimdan

Congratulations happy ! Wow you must be one fertile lady lol that's amazing ! Congratulations to you...I have good feelings for you this time ! Keep positive and enjoy :) x


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Congratulations happy ! Wow you must be one fertile lady lol that's amazing ! Congratulations to you...I have good feelings for you this time ! Keep positive and enjoy :) x

Thanks! After yesterday's test and all the cramps, I really wasn't expecting that this morning. Just praying this one sticks! Thank you so much! :) 

Yeah.. I guess I don't have a problem getting pregnant. I'm a little afraid I have a hyper fertility issue after reading which basically my body isn't picky with egg it fertilizes and sometimes chooses a bad one over a good one. I could be wrong though... Likely shouldn't self diagnose :haha: I bought some more tests and hope to see a nice, dark line tomorrow! 

Thank you ladies for all the encouragement and support. I'd be a mess without friends such as yourselves. I genuinely hope for bfps for all of you soon :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Nooo definitely do not self diagnose, especially on Google ! Too much negativity, it will have you worrying about all sorts of unnecessary things...not good for mama or baby :flower:

Keep us updated with how it all progresses :) how's OH ?


----------



## happynewmom1

He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some. 

Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!
 



Attached Files:







0601150908a-1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TinyLynne

Happy - that is DEFINITLY darker!!! That is a good change being that it is less than 24 hours after the first! That is very encouraging to me! I hope it makes you feel better too!!! Are you getting betas done today?


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Happy - that is DEFINITLY darker!!! That is a good change being that it is less than 24 hours after the first! That is very encouraging to me! I hope it makes you feel better too!!! Are you getting betas done today?

It makes me feel loads better!!! We are going somewhere tomorrow to confirm pregnancy and hopefully they will do bloods as well!!! We moved states in March and never got a doctor as I kept losing the babies but we are going to get one right away this time. Insurance is complicated for us but figuring it out quickly so we can see someone! Thanks for so much encouragement! I sincerely hope to see you get your bfp soon too! So how long until testing day for you now??


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, I start at 9DPO, so that will be in 6 days!


----------



## happynewmom1

I hope it goes quickly for you! The wait is so long. Do you have anything you do to distract or makes the time go faster?


----------



## TinyLynne

To be honest, I used to need stuff to distract me during the TWW, it was agonizing, but now I feel like the 3weeks after AF before I ovulate are more agonizing! At least in the TWW I have hope that in this moment I can have a little life inside me! 

I sometimes will read a book (or many) during the TWW. But we are leaving for vacation on Thursday, so there will be a lot of distractions trying to get packed and get things done around the house and the yard before we leave, so I really don't think this TWW is going to be very agonizing for me. Plus I'm on progesterone now, and it helps me feel in control and that everything is ok. 

How do you generally distract yourself?


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> To be honest, I used to need stuff to distract me during the TWW, it was agonizing, but now I feel like the 3weeks after AF before I ovulate are more agonizing! At least in the TWW I have hope that in this moment I can have a little life inside me!
> 
> I sometimes will read a book (or many) during the TWW. But we are leaving for vacation on Thursday, so there will be a lot of distractions trying to get packed and get things done around the house and the yard before we leave, so I really don't think this TWW is going to be very agonizing for me. Plus I'm on progesterone now, and it helps me feel in control and that everything is ok.
> 
> How do you generally distract yourself?

Ohhh books are a great idea! At least if you get into them enough so as to be totally in the story for awhile and away from reality :) a vacation sounds amazing too! How long do you get to be away for? :) 

I don't have anything in particular. The kids do tend to keep me busy. We take a lot of walks to the park and such. And googling symptoms passes time :haha: not a great distraction though lol


----------



## TinyLynne

Yes, googling symptoms does 'distract' lol. It's a short vacation, we will leave Thursday night, be back Monday afternoon. We only have so many vacation days at work, so we try to make the most of them.


----------



## happynewmom1

I think I'm pretty happy with today's test. It got darker faster than yesterday and I think is a tad darker after drying. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







0602150823b-1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilyban

happynewmom1 said:


> He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some.
> 
> Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!


Wowee!! Congrats! :happydance: I haven't checked in for a while, trying to keep my mind occupied with other things....not very successfully. 

So since joining this thread I have had 2 very regular AF's since MC, great! Or so I thought...now this cycle seems to be different, I don't test for ovulation but I swear I'm ovulating a week early?! Is this possible?

Good luck to you all :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Happy - how is today going? Hope you find an awesome new Dr today!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Happy - how is today going? Hope you find an awesome new Dr today!

Thank you!Today is going well! Not feeling as crampy as yesterday so very happy about that! I definitely feel more positive about this pregnancy than the last. :) waiting for dh to get up and we will go out and see what we can do about getting a doctor :happydance: 

Do you think the test progression looks ok? 

And how are you today? :)


----------



## happynewmom1

lilyban said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some.
> 
> Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!
> 
> 
> Wowee!! Congrats! :happydance: I haven't checked in for a while, trying to keep my mind occupied with other things....not very successfully.
> 
> So since joining this thread I have had 2 very regular AF's since MC, great! Or so I thought...now this cycle seems to be different, I don't test for ovulation but I swear I'm ovulating a week early?! Is this possible?
> 
> Good luck to you all :)Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you!!! Very excited and hopeful this will be our rainbow baby! 

I think it's possible but I have had months where I could have sworn I was ovulating early but it seemed my body was trying to ovulate and still ended up ovulating on time. I don't test either.. Just watch for signs. Cm, cervix and such :) I'd bd now just in case of course but keep checking the signs later in the month too so you for sure don't miss it :) good luck!!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

I think the test progression looked good Sunday to Monday. They say intensity of the line doesn't matter, but I think it does, especially this early, I don't think mine EVER got as dark as your Monday test! So I would say you have many reasons to feel good today. 

I woke up to some rough stuff, 2 texts on my phone, one from a friend saying we need to visit my best friend and her new baby (who I did meet on Sunday when he was born) and one from my coworkers wife asking me if I was excited to find out the gender of her baby today (they found out yesterday and brought in treats to reveal it today) which is exactly the way I planned to tell work. Both very exciting moments, that left me feeling absolutely lonely. 

4 DPO... Progesterone supplements are making my boobs and nipples a bit sensitive. So no symptom spotting for me this time around, anything and everything could be a result of the progesterone.


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> I think the test progression looked good Sunday to Monday. They say intensity of the line doesn't matter, but I think it does, especially this early, I don't think mine EVER got as dark as your Monday test! So I would say you have many reasons to feel good today.
> 
> I woke up to some rough stuff, 2 texts on my phone, one from a friend saying we need to visit my best friend and her new baby (who I did meet on Sunday when he was born) and one from my coworkers wife asking me if I was excited to find out the gender of her baby today (they found out yesterday and brought in treats to reveal it today) which is exactly the way I planned to tell work. Both very exciting moments, that left me feeling absolutely lonely.
> 
> 4 DPO... Progesterone supplements are making my boobs and nipples a bit sensitive. So no symptom spotting for me this time around, anything and everything could be a result of the progesterone.

I agree. With last month's chemical lines never got as dark as Mondays. I know there wasn't as much difference this morning but hopefully enough :) thanks for looking!! 

Well I guess not symptom spotting is good and bad. It may keep you from testing too early but it also keeps me busy waiting. Bummer. I really hope it helps you this cycle though!


----------



## TinyLynne

Wow! I didn't even see that you posted today's! It's as dark as the control line! That looks absolutely incredible!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Wow! I didn't even see that you posted today's! It's as dark as the control line! That looks absolutely incredible!!! How many DPO are you?

Oh ok haha 14dpo!


----------



## TinyLynne

Get a Clearblue Digital with weeks predictor, that's what I would do, but I'm pretty crazy, and since you are only 14 DPO it could really say 1-2 or 2-3 and still be right, and it would probably stress you out.... So.... Don't do it yet. Don't listen to crazy old me. 

Agghhhh it's so exciting! Those lines look awesome! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Get a Clearblue Digital with weeks predictor, that's what I would do, but I'm pretty crazy, and since you are only 14 DPO it could really say 1-2 or 2-3 and still be right, and it would probably stress you out.... So.... Don't do it yet. Don't listen to crazy old me.
> 
> Agghhhh it's so exciting! Those lines look awesome! I'm so excited for you!

Well I tried very hard to get dh to get me some of those tests but he doesn't think we need more sinf we have dark lines. Oh well. Today was kind of a bummer in that all we got accomplished was grocery shopping lol but I have an appointment for tomorrow morning at a clinic to get a pregnancy test and proof of pregnancy so we will get started for insurance. So that's a step in the right direction. While there we will also ask about blood tests :) 

I'm just so super excited. Feeling way more positive this time although absolutely exhausted :) 

Thank you for being excited with me! I can't wait to be excited with and for you as well!!


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm so glad you have an appointment finally!! I hope you love your new doctor! Let us know how it goes tomorrow!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> I'm so glad you have an appointment finally!! I hope you love your new doctor! Let us know how it goes tomorrow!!!

Today's appointment went well! They didn't do bloods there.. It won't be where my actual doctor is anyway but I got my proof of pregnancy and an scan date booked for the 23rd there!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Awesome news!!! Keep me posted! 20 more days!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Awesome news!!! Keep me posted! 20 more days!!!

Yay! I know! So excited! Praying all is well between now and then!!


----------



## Babylove100

Great news Happy! I've decided to wait till 6weeks to see doctor, and gonna book a scan on 27th if all okay at doctors!


----------



## TinyLynne

If it would make you feel better to have bloods done at any point between now and then, then let them know, and don't take no for an answer! But I think that you will be absolutely fine. You are pregnant!


----------



## TinyLynne

Babylove - that's super exciting! I'm looking forward to seeing all of these scans at the end of the month!


----------



## happynewmom1

Thank you so much, TinyLynne!!! I am seriously rooting for you! 

Babylove, sounds good to me! Huge congratulations to you! I know you must be so excited!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still in denial a little bit to be honest haha!! 

Yes, super rooting for you too TinyLynne! Lots of :dust:


----------



## mimdan

Wow those are BEAUTIFUL lines Happy...congratulations once again :) I'm glad to hear your feeling more confident, I'm sure your OH will be there with you soon bless him...can't wait for scan update :) awesome !

Babylove...BIG congratulations to you too !! :)

Tiny, good luck for this cycle ! I hope to see a positive update from you soon :) 

All the best to all of you girls x


----------



## Powell510

Can I jump in here ladies? I've read the whole thread! Lol 
Ill have time for a proper intro later  I miscarried 5.19 tho and have been :sex: like it's going outta style since the bleeding stopped lol


----------



## TinyLynne

Welcome Powell! Sounds kinda crappy to welcome someone to a loss thread, sorry you find yourself here. Are you tracking ovulation? Mine changed the cycle after my first mc.


----------



## Powell510

I know right? 

This is my second MC. First was two months before :bfp: with our son. Hoping I'll get a rainbow as soon after like last time! 

I am tracking O with opk and kinda CM & CP (when I remember to check) and keep forgetting to start temping again but maybe that's a good thing! = less to stress about lol


----------



## happynewmom1

Hi, Powell! I'm so sorry for your losses! :hugs:I hope this month is lucky for you and you get your rainbow baby :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Good morning all! I was thinking about progesterone creams.. Was reading a lot about them. Is this something the doctor needs to prescribe or could I buy it somewhere? :)


----------



## TinyLynne

I bought some online, I'll see if I can find the link, after that my doc prescribed me some and I never ended up using it. Lol. I'll look and post the link.


----------



## TinyLynne

https://m.fairhavenhealth.com/progesterone-cream.html

I also googled for a coupon code for the company and found one for like 10% off, so it was like $17.


----------



## TinyLynne

The doctor can prescribe pills and suppositories that would probably work better than the cream.


----------



## happynewmom1

Thank you so much! Do you think it would help even a little though or maybe at least not hurt anything? Just woke up really crampy. Still positive but want to help my chances as much as possible :) 

I tried to ask the nurse yesterday about it but she hardly believed I had miscarriages since it wasn't doctor confirmed :/


----------



## TinyLynne

It shouldn't hurt at all. It could very well help, I haven't had to try it. Lol. I tried canceling the order after my doc called, but it shipped like 5 mins before, of course.


----------



## TinyLynne

I can't stand when people act like that... Like ONLY a doctor can tell you if you are pregnant... Ugh. well, you can buy mine and I can overnight it if you want, my doctor gave me 3 refills for 3 cycles of the pills so I don't see needing it. Lol just let me know, we are leaving for vacation after work, like right after, so I would have to drop it off on my way to the airport.


----------



## happynewmom1

I appreciate that so much but I won't have money in my account until this weekend. We are budget people Haha I'm reading reviews and will look for a coupon! Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## nickielg

Hey ladies, I've been kinda skimming your thread for a while now and I'm finally ready to join. 

My story is..had a stillbirth back in September 2013 at exactly 24 weeks. We knew beforehand that she probably wouldn't make it, since about 20 weeks we had known. It was our first. 

Fast forward to March 2nd, finally get the BFP I've been dreaming of, had some issues with spotting, but the doctors chalked it up to the bleed behind the baby. Had an ultrasound done on April 15th (had one big bleed when I wiped, only once though the night before) and sadly baby had passed away at 7.5 weeks and I was 9w6d. =( Had a D&C done on the 17th of April.

So it has been 6 weeks to the day since the procedure. Had a doctors appt at about 4 weeks on the 19th of last month, doctor just wasn't someone I liked, said he would have this baby tested and he didn't and made speculations about my stillbirth, even though a genetic counsler was pretty sure my stillbirth was due to my high blood pressure. Doctor wanted to do a hysterscopy, but after some decision making, husband and I would like to try just one more time so that appt will never be made. lol. We have genetic counseling on the 23rd of this month.

Finally, I still have not gotten my af. We've been falling asleep a lot too, lol, so the last time we B'D was last Thursday, about Tuesday I got just a streak of bright red blood but still no af. =( I however also have PCOS so it may just not show. I've had a lot of CM but I am also sick with a cold, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.

Sorry for the long winded post, just had to get that all out. haha. I'm sorry for all your losses by the way. Hope we all get our rainbows soon!


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry for your losses nickie :( that must be absolutely heart breaking. I think that all of us on here would say that if you don't feel comfortable with your doc, then find a new one. And keep looking until you feel comfortable and satisfied, you deserve to have all of the help you can get and correct information and be in control (as much as that is possible) of your fertility path. Good luck to you.


----------



## Powell510

Got the Clear Blue Advanced Ovulation Test to confirm my ICs this cycle cuz they're driving me crazy lol but it only came with 10 so I think I'm going to wait till the ICs get a little darker as to not waste the expensive ones lol


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, well unfortunately I've had another miscarriage. *sigh* 

Honestly, I wish my body would do its job right!! Let's hope my sticky rainbow isn't too far away! Gonna have a break now and enjoy my holiday at the beginning of July.xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, well unfortunately I've had another miscarriage. *sigh*
> 
> Honestly, I wish my body would do its job right!! Let's hope my sticky rainbow isn't too far away! Gonna have a break now and enjoy my holiday at the beginning of July.xx

Oh no I'm so so so sorry!! :hugs: take care of yourself. I'm rooting for you! You will get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Powell510

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, well unfortunately I've had another miscarriage. *sigh*
> 
> Honestly, I wish my body would do its job right!! Let's hope my sticky rainbow isn't too far away! Gonna have a break now and enjoy my holiday at the beginning of July.xx

Oh honey I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs:

Afm IC OPKs barely have a line and CB says not fertile. Am I ever gonna O?! :wacko: CD 23 over here


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry babylove. :( Hope you can get some answers soon. It's too much to go through once, and awful to go through more than once.


----------



## Essjay85

Hi guys I'm new just recovering from a chemical pregnancy. Got a bfp a week ago (Monday) and started bleeding om friday. I've decided I would like to try again. But just sort of ntnp for this month and I don't know if I can handle full on ttc. 

I've read through pretty much all this thread the last couple days and feel like I know you all lol 

Happynewmom your lines look amazing my lines never got that dark with mine so it's looking really positive for you hun xx congrats!


----------



## nickielg

Thank you tinylynne! And so sorry for your loss babylove! 

Sending baby dust to you essjay, sorry for your loss :(

Trying not to symptom spot, but feeling a bit crampy, hot, back ache, and a little nauseous. I don't wanna buy a test though, I'm terrified to go through another year and a half of being a POS addict. Hope you ladies are well today.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hoping all is going well with you Happynewmom! Have you had any testing done? Did you order progesterone? Praying all is still well!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Hoping all is going well with you Happynewmom! Have you had any testing done? Did you order progesterone? Praying all is still well!!!

Going well! Having quite a few good symptoms that put my mind at ease :) no tests yet. Atm just waiting for my ultrasound in 2 weeks! My dh said tomorrow we would take care of all the insurance stuff so that will help a lot :) 

How are you?? How was your vacation?? Test yet?? 

Essjay, thank you! I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bfp soon :flower:


----------



## mimdan

Babylove I'm so sorry to hear of another loss. I hope you recover quickly and you have much better luck real soon....ttc can really suck, such an awful shame :( x


----------



## TinyLynne

Vacation was amazing! I'm a bit sunburned. More than a bit... It kinda hurts to move, lol. But....... I'm pregnant!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TinyLynne

Glad to hear you are doing well! Excited for your scan!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Vacation was amazing! I'm a bit sunburned. More than a bit... It kinda hurts to move, lol. But....... I'm pregnant!!!!!

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

TinyLynne said:


> Vacation was amazing! I'm a bit sunburned. More than a bit... It kinda hurts to move, lol. But....... I'm pregnant!!!!!

Yay! Congratulations!!!!x


----------



## mimdan

Congratulations TinyLynne! !!


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you all! Getting betas and progesterone done tomorrow. Praying for good news! But today, I am pregnant!


----------



## Powell510

Congrats hun!!


----------



## mimdan

Hope it goes well TinyLynne...Love your positive attitude !


----------



## TinyLynne

Completely negative now. Not even faint like the 2 days before the one I took yesterday

Going to do betas and progesterone, but I'm sure betas will be negative by now. I just hope they can help me without Dr office proof...


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Completely negative now. Not even faint like the 2 days before the one I took yesterday
> 
> Going to do betas and progesterone, but I'm sure betas will be negative by now. I just hope they can help me without Dr office proof...

Oh no! :( is it the same kind of test? I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## TinyLynne

Yeah. All FRERs. First 3 positives from different batches. Today's was out of the same box as yesterday's darkest one. So I'm sure it's not the test. I don't want to be negative about it, just being realistic.


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Yeah. All FRERs. First 3 positives from different batches. Today's was out of the same box as yesterday's darkest one. So I'm sure it's not the test. I don't want to be negative about it, just being realistic.

No i understand. I just know some brands aren't as sensitive so was just asking :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry TinyLynne. Sending big :hugs: your way.x


----------



## mssk

Hey ladies I haven't been on all week...it feels like ages. I guess this recovery has really been physically harder than the last. 

nickilg, babylove, and Essjay85 I am so sorry for your losses! I hope we all get our BFPs soon.

Happynewmom I am so glad to hear that everything is going well! And Tinylynne I am praying for you hun and sending you lots and lots of hugs! I hope that your betas go really well. 

As for me I have a question I am hoping you ladies might be able to answer. I have bled for two weeks with this miscarriage. I just stopped spotting Sunday. What can I count as cycle day 1? Last time the Dr. said the day the I passed the "tissue" but that time I started spotting 2 days before the loss was complete. This time I bled for a week before anything passed. My Dr. has not given me any answers. And I am hoping to find a new Dr. very soon. I just want to have an idea of what I can expect this cycle. Ready to get back to it asap lol.


----------



## mimdan

Well I'm not sure what my body is doing yet again..I'm on Cd 16 past 3/4 days my boobs have been tender and last night I felt what could have been ov pain BUT looking back on this thread I've had these symptoms shortly after my loss and that ended up being a 58 day cycle...I haven't long finished my AF ( stopped spotting on the 1st but medium flow stopped 30th) I'm thinking wacky cycle again :( so fed up...I've cut out alot of certain foods from diet to help the pcos plus taking a mix of vitamins so if I end up having another 58 day cycle I'm going to be pissed. ..not tested yet either as my cheapie preg tests I ordered are late getting here. I ordered them a week and half ago grrrr so much for feeling positive this cycle :(


----------



## mimdan

TinyLynne...I'm sorry. Fingers are crossed for better news ! How are you feeling ? x


----------



## TinyLynne

Had a breakdown in my OBs office, but he is so great. Once we get labs back tomorrow, may do 1 or 2 more betas in the next week. Then he is referring us to an infertility specialist. 

Now I am in a meeting at work, and everything about it seems stupid. I'm 28, my husband is 27. Both healthy good people... I never thought we would be using the term 'infertility' so much.


----------



## mimdan

TinyLynne said:


> Had a breakdown in my OBs office, but he is so great. Once we get labs back tomorrow, may do 1 or 2 more betas in the next week. Then he is referring us to an infertility specialist.
> 
> Now I am in a meeting at work, and everything about it seems stupid. I'm 28, my husband is 27. Both healthy good people... I never thought we would be using the term 'infertility' so much.

Doesn't make sense does it :( certainly isn't fair...We need some better luck in this thread ! So very frustrating. I hope you find answers soon hun. Again I'm really sorry this has happened...BIG hugs to you x


----------



## mimdan

Ladies..I need your thoughts please....does it sound to you like I may have low progesterone ? The reason I'm wondering is because I've read that sore boobs particularly on the top/front and nipples could be a sign of estrogen dominance due to low progesterone, plus it's said that women with pcos often have low progesterone and I'm wondering if that was the cause of my early loss in Feb being that the doc said my numbers were low so probably failed to implant properly...I'm going to phone doctors tomorrow to see about having blood tests but I'm told in order to have an accurate 21 day blood check it needs do be done a certain number of days after I ov but I don't know when I ov so how can I get around that ? Ahhh why is it so hard !!!! I want to cry x


----------



## TinyLynne

Doctors debate a lot about low progesterone: cause of a miscarriage or the result of an impending miscarriage due to other reasons (abnormalities) most think the latter. My OB thinks it is a result, but put me on supplements after ovulation at my request, just in case, can't hurt. But.... Not sure it helped me out. It seems to have helped a lot if people, so it is DEFINITELY worth looking into.


----------



## mimdan

Ok thanx for the info TinyLynne..i'll defo phone gp tomorrow and explain my situation Ltttc is no longer fun I give in and accept I'm probably going to need help. Hopefully I can get an appointment before next cycle x


----------



## mimdan

Ok so just a little update from me....I have just got off the phone after speaking to GP about having blood tests done to check hormone levels which she is fine with. I have to go pick up forms today but she said the tests need to be done around cd1/3 and repeated a week before my AF is due so I'm hoping this will be a 38day cycle rather than a 50+ something so I can get the ball rolling next cycle. I'm currently cd17 so a while to go yet. :coffee: 

While I was on the phone I did ask her if theres anything they will be able to perscribe to help regulate my cycle and she said that there is a pill they can give but its UNLISENCED ?? She said doctors do debate on it (she didnt give the name) but said she needs to know my tests results first. So I have no idea what this pill could be...do any of you ladies know ? I wish I had asked so I could do some research on it but anyway I'm glad I decided to phone as I was going to leave it and stick to my original plan of seeing how things go over the next few cycles but I thought I may be just wasting time if there is an hormonal imbalance so yea, I feel better that I'm trying to do more to make ttc easier on me and OH.

Thanx for reading ladies and let me know what you think this unlicensed pill could be ? Hmmmm :shrug:

Also how is everyone doing ? Seems to have gone a little quiet on here x


----------



## mssk

Mimdan I don't know of any unlicensed pills. But, I have always had long irregular cycles. After my son was born I stopped getting a period all together and they but me on oral progesterone. I took it for 5 days at a time each cycle for a couple of months to promote normal cycles. I don't know how it worked for regulation beyond 2 months because I fell pregnant after two cycles. It worked really good for inducing a period. I hope your cycle isn't so long this time. I know how much those long cycles stink.


----------



## Powell510

Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mimdan, same as mssk. I have only taken progesterone to induce a bleed with my long cycles. Great news that things are progressing for you though and hopefully you'll have some answers. Xx

AFM, CD36 and 13DPO. Just waiting on the witch to start my Clomid. Could be tonight or within the next few days. This was my first cycle temping and was great as I got to know that this month I did ovulate and I have some kind of idea when to expect AF. I didn't think it would be for me, but I have actually really enjoyed knowing more about my cycle. All HPTs are stark white BFNs so I know I'm out. I have ALWAYS had a positive by 10DPO. I'm not going to focus on that now, as I have a new cycle beginning with refreshed hope with the Clomid. 

I hope I find all you ladies well. Xx


----------



## mimdan

mssk said:


> Mimdan I don't know of any unlicensed pills. But, I have always had long irregular cycles. After my son was born I stopped getting a period all together and they but me on oral progesterone. I took it for 5 days at a time each cycle for a couple of months to promote normal cycles. I don't know how it worked for regulation beyond 2 months because I fell pregnant after two cycles. It worked really good for inducing a period. I hope your cycle isn't so long this time. I know how much those long cycles stink.

Hi mssk :) oh man that must of sucked having no cycle at all, its strange how it works isnt it ! as my cycles became more regular after having my first :shrug: 

So I take it low progesterone was the cause ? Do you have pcos ? Do you take it every cycle or just when af is taking her sweet time to arrive ? How regular did your cycle become ? Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to understand everything :dohh:

Thanx for replying x


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!

:( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?


----------



## mimdan

Teeny Weeny said:


> Mimdan, same as mssk. I have only taken progesterone to induce a bleed with my long cycles. Great news that things are progressing for you though and hopefully you'll have some answers. Xx
> 
> AFM, CD36 and 13DPO. Just waiting on the witch to start my Clomid. Could be tonight or within the next few days. This was my first cycle temping and was great as I got to know that this month I did ovulate and I have some kind of idea when to expect AF. I didn't think it would be for me, but I have actually really enjoyed knowing more about my cycle. All HPTs are stark white BFNs so I know I'm out. I have ALWAYS had a positive by 10DPO. I'm not going to focus on that now, as I have a new cycle beginning with refreshed hope with the Clomid.
> 
> I hope I find all you ladies well. Xx

Hi Teeny Weeny :) Thanx for your reply...How did you find the progesterone ? Are you still taking it ? Was low progesterone also the cause for your irregular cycles ? 

Wow you must be excited to start clomid :happydance: I havent looked into detail about clomid and how it works but lots of success on it from many ladies...is this your first time trying with clomid ? I'm interested to know how you get on ! So will defo keep an eye out for your updates. I was hoping they might suggest something like that for me but instead the doctor talks about unlisenced pills Lol I'm not sure I want to be a guinea pig !! :dohh:

Good luck to you hun, I hope AF starts soon for you x


----------



## mimdan

Metformin is licensed in the UK for the control of blood glucose in people with type 2 diabetes. It has also been used to treat polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS). Metformin is not licensed in the UK for this indication so its use in PCOS is off-label.


orry to be posting like a crazy women but I've just typed in google PCOS unlicensed pill and I've so far come across the above so maybe thats what she was talking about suppose it would be easier to phone and ask her Lol which I will do next week and i'll let you girls know what the doctor meant by unlicensed pill...the one thing she did say is that this pill helps to regulate cycles and ovulation in women with pcos..so yea, maybe Its metformin :shrug:


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...

Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Metformin is licensed in the UK for the control of blood glucose in people with type 2 diabetes. It has also been used to treat polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS). Metformin is not licensed in the UK for this indication so its use in PCOS is off-label.
> 
> 
> orry to be posting like a crazy women but I've just typed in google PCOS unlicensed pill and I've so far come across the above so maybe thats what she was talking about suppose it would be easier to phone and ask her Lol which I will do next week and i'll let you girls know what the doctor meant by unlicensed pill...the one thing she did say is that this pill helps to regulate cycles and ovulation in women with pcos..so yea, maybe Its metformin :shrug:

Google cinnamon for PCOS. It does amazing things! I used it and Isoflavones ("nature's Clomid") and Geritol tonic ("baby in a bottle") for the first time the cycle we conceived our son.

I'll be taking soy again when :witch: shows next cycle, provided there is a next cycle


----------



## mssk

Mimdan I don't mind the questions :) I am happy to answer them. It was terrible having no cycle at all. Before my son was born I had always had irregular periods. They would range from every 30 days to 60 days to 75 days and sometimes a 6 month gap not fun. I am anemic and so that had been a large part of the problem. The first time I ever had to normal cycles in a row DH and I decided to try for our first. We were lucky and got him on the first try...with many complications during the pregnancy. I had maybe a total of 3 periods after he was born. The Dr. we saw on infertility was not the best to say the least. He did no blood work other than an HCG to rule out pregnancy and diagnosed me with amenorrhea. He prescribed the progesterone and we took that for 2 cycles and the next cycle came naturally. We got pregnant with my daughter that cycle. Also very complicated but successful pregnancy in the end. I breastfeed my daughter so no period for 6 months after she was born and since then I have only had two normal cycles before the two losses...she is 22 months. If I have pcos I haven't been diagnosed but I have a retroverted uterus....which they say could be the cause of irregular cycles. I am thinking that I have low progesterone issues as I needed weekly injections from 14 weeks on with my daughter. The progesterone definitely worked great for jump starting my cycle.


----------



## mssk

On a note of what is going on here with me it is cycle day 13. I am hoping that this cycle doesn't take for ever. The Dr. called yesterday and said my HCG from Tuesday is down to 81 from 9723 two weeks earlier so that is good. I feel emotionally ready to try again but Dr. said we absolutely can not try for 2 months this time so I guess the wait is on:coffee: It feels like constant bad news. This last loss made my anemia "flare" up. And the worst is DH had a heart attack last night:cry: I am 25 and he is 27. He is in great physical shape but has a pre-existing heart condition his job is also very hard physically for someone with his condition. It makes ttc less fun. But Dr. thinks if he goes back on his heart meds and stops sneaking to McDonald's breakfast before work and quits smoking he should be fine. Still scarey and discouraging. We just want one more healthy baby. And I want my Husband to be safe <3.


----------



## happynewmom1

Oh my, mssk!! I can't imagine how difficult all of that must be. I hope you catch a break soon. I'm so sorry to hear about all that is going on :hugs: 

Mimdan, I'm so sorry for all the frustrations you have going on. I have heard of metformin before but it may have been on this board as i don't know much about it :( I hope you will be able to get some insight and things figured out quickly. I've heard progesterone has been good for some so worth looking into. We didn't get any because dh looked into it too and thinks we had bad luck. But I hope something works quickly for you :hugs:

I'm a bit of a nervous wreck today. So grateful to be pregnant. Just exactly 6 weeks which is when I had my first loss. Still quite a few cramps so just praying it's normal stretching. 

TinyLynne, I hope you are OK :hugs: I'm glad your doctor is willing to help find out the problem! 

I hope for the best for you ladies. I really do!


----------



## happynewmom1

Oh, mimdan. I was going to ask if you looked into vitex? From what I've read, it is supposed to help regulate cycles.


----------



## TinyLynne

How is everything going Happy? Your scan is today right? Did you ever get progesterone???


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> How is everything going Happy? Your scan is today right? Did you ever get progesterone???

Scan is on the 23rd so a week and a half about! We didn't because dh did research too and decided we have probably just had bad luck and didn't think we should spend money for it :( I dunno. Even if it hadn't helped, I think it would have made me feel better! I no longer have my own personal bank account either so he has to be the one to order it. :(


----------



## TinyLynne

You haven't had any spotting though, right?


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> You haven't had any spotting though, right?

Right. So far so good.


----------



## TinyLynne

Do you think it might have just been bad luck? Like your DH does?


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> Do you think it might have just been bad luck? Like your DH does?

I'm not sure at all.In a way maybe since we do have healthy kids so maybe the first loss was a chromosome abnormality issue or something and the chemical after that was my body not ready yet. I guess there isn't a way of knowing for sure without testing done. I know it's silly but I'll be a little more relaxed tomorrow. I still watch the video you shared every so often.. Trying to keep that attitude. 

I don't wanna come here and moan because I'm very grateful and I know how it feels to lose a baby and others get a bfp. So I want to say I'm sorry. I'm truly rooting for you all :hugs:


----------



## Powell510

I feel like I'm never going to ovulate! Lol


----------



## TinyLynne

HPTs are positive again... After being negative on Wednesday (were positive 3 days before) they are still light, but obvious, maybe slightly darker that the one a few days ago. And.... Now my digital is positive??? But only 1-2 weeks, and I'm 15 DPO.


----------



## Powell510

TinyLynne said:


> HPTs are positive again... After being negative on Wednesday (were positive 3 days before) they are still light, but obvious, maybe slightly darker that the one a few days ago. And.... Now my digital is positive??? But only 1-2 weeks, and I'm 15 DPO.

Keep an eye on them for progression! 1-2 weeks sounds right for 15DPO

fingers crossed and :dust: hun!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> HPTs are positive again... After being negative on Wednesday (were positive 3 days before) they are still light, but obvious, maybe slightly darker that the one a few days ago. And.... Now my digital is positive??? But only 1-2 weeks, and I'm 15 DPO.

Wow. Definitely keep an eye on those. Are you going to call the doctor or anything or just keep testing? Fx for you!


----------



## TinyLynne

I texted him. The office is closed today. It should really say 2-3 by now... But it is definitely higher than a few days ago if the digital is positive now....


----------



## mimdan

Hi girls :) Hope you are all having a nice weekend. I haven't got out of bed yet even though its 2:30 pm haha I have a cold, crappy stuffed nose and my chest hurts a bit so yea just chilling (and googling bfp stories) :blush:...I'll have a bath soon though and take the dog out for a walk later.

Thank you very much for all your replys and suggestions. I appreciate it. I will have a look into them although it can get very confusing with whats best to take especially when I'm not entirely sure what the problem is as of yet. As mentioned I am taking inositol this cycle, omega 3, pregnacare conception and I'm just going to start a vit b complex too...I have taken vitex before but that ended up being a long cycle so I stopped it as I wasnt sure if that might of been the cause ?? I do think about starting it again but not sure if it will mix well with inositol ? Or I am interestd in fertilaid/ovulaid...do you ladies have any experience with the latter.

Well yet again I am getting frustrated with my body as I'm experiencing the same symptoms I did after my loss which turned out to be a looong cycle, its gutting to know I'm more than likely out so early on (cd 19) grrrr :growlmad: and whats more I havent received my ic tests yet :( so I cant poas Lol I WANT TO PEE ON STICKS !!!!! :haha:

Ladies, if this does turn out to be a cycle thats going past cd38 would the doc give me something to bring af on without the blood tests result ? 

Thanx for reading :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!Click to expand...

Awww hun I'm sorry to learn you also have crappy irregular cycles, not fair huh ?! Its nice we can relate to each other though. 

Your not alone in thinking you wont/haven't ovulated...I'm cd 19 and already thinking this cycle is bust, stupid hormones :( Hope its different for you though hun ! Fx 

I had spotting my cycle after loss mixed with ewcm...confusing as to what it was :shrug:


----------



## mimdan

mssk said:


> On a note of what is going on here with me it is cycle day 13. I am hoping that this cycle doesn't take for ever. The Dr. called yesterday and said my HCG from Tuesday is down to 81 from 9723 two weeks earlier so that is good. I feel emotionally ready to try again but Dr. said we absolutely can not try for 2 months this time so I guess the wait is on:coffee: It feels like constant bad news. This last loss made my anemia "flare" up. And the worst is DH had a heart attack last night:cry: I am 25 and he is 27. He is in great physical shape but has a pre-existing heart condition his job is also very hard physically for someone with his condition. It makes ttc less fun. But Dr. thinks if he goes back on his heart meds and stops sneaking to McDonald's breakfast before work and quits smoking he should be fine. Still scarey and discouraging. We just want one more healthy baby. And I want my Husband to be safe <3.

Hi mssk :hugs:

I'm very sorry to hear of what has happened with your husband ! How is he doing ? What a stressful time for you both ! So young too :( I hope he recovers quickly and yes defo no more cheeky McDonald's ! I hope your ok ? My fingers are crossed for quick recovery ! :hugs:

I'm am also sorry to hear of all you have been through with ttc too, seems to be a few of us with whacky cycles in this thread, and having two wait 2 months to continue ttc is bummer, I'd be pissed and no doubt you are too :( I hope it goes quick for you ! 

I sooo appreciate you taking the time to share your ttc journey with us especially with whats happening with your husband at this time...I will defo ask about progesterone when i make appointment with GP.

Thanx again mssk...so nice to know we have a nice bunch of ladies on here :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Hi Happy :) How are you feeling today ? I hope your feeling less stressed/anxious today :hugs: I'm so glad to hear things are going well regarding your pregnancy :happydance: looking forward to your update with your scan ! 

Thank you for your well wishes for the rest of us and for suggesting vitex to me...I'm doing quite a bit of research regarding what I could take to give me a better chance at ttc which is confusing as lots of women have success with different supplements Lol so I dont know, maybe I should take them all :haha:


----------



## mimdan

Hi TinyLynne :flower:

Sorry things seem to be a bit confusing for you at the moment. But as always wishing you the very best outcome ! How very strange your hpts went neg and now back to pos but hopefully this is it for you hun [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

My first beta was around a 6 at 12dpo, my dr said it was an 18 yesterday at 14dpo... More than doubled, but still VERY low


----------



## Powell510

TinyLynne said:


> I texted him. The office is closed today. It should really say 2-3 by now... But it is definitely higher than a few days ago if the digital is positive now....

Why should it show 2-3 if you're 14 DPO and it takes a few days to implant? It would be in the 1-2 week range going by that...


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry to learn you also have crappy irregular cycles, not fair huh ?! Its nice we can relate to each other though.
> 
> Your not alone in thinking you wont/haven't ovulated...I'm cd 19 and already thinking this cycle is bust, stupid hormones :( Hope its different for you though hun ! Fx
> 
> I had spotting my cycle after loss mixed with ewcm...confusing as to what it was :shrug:Click to expand...

Still a circle on the digi opk :( I only have one dipstick left!


----------



## TinyLynne

Powell510 said:


> TinyLynne said:
> 
> 
> I texted him. The office is closed today. It should really say 2-3 by now... But it is definitely higher than a few days ago if the digital is positive now....
> 
> Why should it show 2-3 if you're 14 DPO and it takes a few days to implant? It would be in the 1-2 week range going by that...Click to expand...

 It's a weeks since ovulation predictor. But, it is just a predictor that can't take into account the wide range of acceptable hcg values.


----------



## Powell510

TinyLynne said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TinyLynne said:
> 
> 
> I texted him. The office is closed today. It should really say 2-3 by now... But it is definitely higher than a few days ago if the digital is positive now....
> 
> Why should it show 2-3 if you're 14 DPO and it takes a few days to implant? It would be in the 1-2 week range going by that...Click to expand...
> 
> It's a weeks since ovulation predictor. But, it is just a predictor that can't take into account the wide range of acceptable hcg values.Click to expand...

I'm still confused why you think it should say 2-3 weeks? Lol


----------



## TinyLynne

It has been more than 2 weeks (15 days) since ovulation. Again it is JUST a predictor.


----------



## Powell510

TinyLynne said:


> It has been more than 2 weeks (15 days) since ovulation. Again it is JUST a predictor.

I know lol I'm just confused why you think it should say 2-3 weeks when your dates fall within the 1-2 week range :wacko: 

Do you have a dr appt scheduled yet for bloods? I'm sure you're preggers tho since you already had negative hpts!


----------



## happynewmom1

I've heard ladies have to wait longer sometimes to see a 2-3 weeks. It really more depends on when you implant for how high the hcg is and also if your urine was at all diluted or anything. Lots of factors there. But either way, I hope these positive tests are a good sign for you :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry to learn you also have crappy irregular cycles, not fair huh ?! Its nice we can relate to each other though.
> 
> Your not alone in thinking you wont/haven't ovulated...I'm cd 19 and already thinking this cycle is bust, stupid hormones :( Hope its different for you though hun ! Fx
> 
> I had spotting my cycle after loss mixed with ewcm...confusing as to what it was :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Still a circle on the digi opk :( I only have one dipstick left!Click to expand...

Hi Powell, I've never used a digital opk so not entirely sure what a circle means. Do you have any cheapie opks to use when you run out of the digis ? Do you know when you usually ovulate ? Fx ov happens soon :)


----------



## mimdan

TinyLynne, how's it going today ? Still testing ? x


----------



## mimdan

AFM...based on my period tracker app and IF this is a 38 day cycle this could be my fertile week LOL I guarantee it won't be, but who knows ? We've been bd'ing every other day since AF stopped so we'll just carry that on until the next AF I suppose :)


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry to learn you also have crappy irregular cycles, not fair huh ?! Its nice we can relate to each other though.
> 
> Your not alone in thinking you wont/haven't ovulated...I'm cd 19 and already thinking this cycle is bust, stupid hormones :( Hope its different for you though hun ! Fx
> 
> I had spotting my cycle after loss mixed with ewcm...confusing as to what it was :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Still a circle on the digi opk :( I only have one dipstick left!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Powell, I've never used a digital opk so not entirely sure what a circle means. Do you have any cheapie opks to use when you run out of the digis ? Do you know when you usually ovulate ? Fx ov happens soon :)Click to expand...

Circle means not fertile. (On the advanced a flashing smiley face means high fertility) and a solid smile is high.

I had one dipstick (cheapie) left yesterday but used it yesterday. I have been using both.

My cycles have been so screwed up since having my son (first cycle he was 16 months and have had 5 since then..hes 25 months) and had a MC May 19th so no telling if and when it's going to happen lol so stressful :wacko:


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry to learn you also have crappy irregular cycles, not fair huh ?! Its nice we can relate to each other though.
> 
> Your not alone in thinking you wont/haven't ovulated...I'm cd 19 and already thinking this cycle is bust, stupid hormones :( Hope its different for you though hun ! Fx
> 
> I had spotting my cycle after loss mixed with ewcm...confusing as to what it was :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Still a circle on the digi opk :( I only have one dipstick left!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Powell, I've never used a digital opk so not entirely sure what a circle means. Do you have any cheapie opks to use when you run out of the digis ? Do you know when you usually ovulate ? Fx ov happens soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> Circle means not fertile. (On the advanced a flashing smiley face means high fertility) and a solid smile is high.
> 
> I had one dipstick (cheapie) left yesterday but used it yesterday. I have been using both.
> 
> My cycles have been so screwed up since having my son (first cycle he was 16 months and have had 5 since then..hes 25 months) and had a MC May 19th so no telling if and when it's going to happen lol so stressful :wacko:Click to expand...

I know how you feel. I'm in exactly the same boat. But BD'ING every other day keeps me calm in knowing if I do ov I should have have it covered. The only downside is BD'ING can get boring lol


----------



## mimdan

Powell...are you taking any supplements at all ? After I make myself a cuppa tea I'm going to look at reviews for ovaboost


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Spotting over here this morning. CD26 after MC. With CD1 being the first day of bleeding and the actual MC was 2 days later. Not sure what's going on as I never got a positive OPK. I did get a -peak- on my CB advanced digi OPK but dipsticks and a FR only had very light lines so I think it was a fluke. So confused!
> 
> :( I hate confusing cycles ! I hope you find out the cause of the spotting soon ! Are you normally 28 day cycle, could it be AF ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere near lol usually around 35-40 days but since getting my cycle back when our son was 16 months old and having 5 cycles since then they've been nowhere regular or predictable lol now we're TTC it should be easier to predict since I track CM and CP. And I'm going to start temping again when I can remember lol I haven't seen anything since the spotting this morning so I'm at a loss!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry to learn you also have crappy irregular cycles, not fair huh ?! Its nice we can relate to each other though.
> 
> Your not alone in thinking you wont/haven't ovulated...I'm cd 19 and already thinking this cycle is bust, stupid hormones :( Hope its different for you though hun ! Fx
> 
> I had spotting my cycle after loss mixed with ewcm...confusing as to what it was :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Still a circle on the digi opk :( I only have one dipstick left!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Powell, I've never used a digital opk so not entirely sure what a circle means. Do you have any cheapie opks to use when you run out of the digis ? Do you know when you usually ovulate ? Fx ov happens soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> Circle means not fertile. (On the advanced a flashing smiley face means high fertility) and a solid smile is high.
> 
> I had one dipstick (cheapie) left yesterday but used it yesterday. I have been using both.
> 
> My cycles have been so screwed up since having my son (first cycle he was 16 months and have had 5 since then..hes 25 months) and had a MC May 19th so no telling if and when it's going to happen lol so stressful :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm in exactly the same boat. But BD'ING every other day keeps me calm in knowing if I do ov I should have have it covered. The only downside is BD'ING can get boring lolClick to expand...

That's what we're doing. I'm actually enjoying tho which is great because my sex drive was gone since birth until after the MC. Hubs is lovin' it haha


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell...are you taking any supplements at all ? After I make myself a cuppa tea I'm going to look at reviews for ovaboost

Oh gosh, yes lol

Bee Pollen
B Complex w/ folic acid & zinc
Raw honey & cinnamon
Biotin gummies
ACV
Mucinex
Green Tea
Probiotics

When AF starts I'm going to use Soy Isoflavones (nature's clomid) and Geritol (baby in a bottle) again (only new additions to my regimen the month we got pregnant with our son)


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Powell...are you taking any supplements at all ? After I make myself a cuppa tea I'm going to look at reviews for ovaboost
> 
> Oh gosh, yes lol
> 
> Bee Pollen
> B Complex w/ folic acid & zinc
> Raw honey & cinnamon
> Biotin gummies
> ACV
> Mucinex
> Green Tea
> Probiotics
> 
> When AF starts I'm going to use Soy Isoflavones (nature's clomid) and Geritol (baby in a bottle) again (only new additions to my regimen the month we got pregnant with our son)Click to expand...

HA! you make my vitamin popping look pathetic lol :) hmm I may try Soy Iso for next cycle...what brand do you use and what days are you planning to take them ? Also what does green tea taste like ? I have a coupon for money off but I have a feeling I won't like it lol 

Well I'm glad to hear you and your OH are having a good time Lol I'm getting more pinching pains today so thinking maybe we should dtd then have two days off lol although I really can't be bothered plus been getting these little twinges on and off for a few days so may not even be ov ????? Ahhhhh


----------



## happynewmom1

Impressive list, Powell! I don't know how true it is but around my last loss I was drinking a ton of green tea but I stopped because I read it absorbs all the folic acid the body needs when ttc and pregnant. So although I doubt it caused the mc, I only drank it before ovulating to help with ewcm the next cycle and stopped cause I was paranoid. I also found fish oil/omega 3 great for getting more ewcm. Anyway.. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Powell...are you taking any supplements at all ? After I make myself a cuppa tea I'm going to look at reviews for ovaboost
> 
> Oh gosh, yes lol
> 
> Bee Pollen
> B Complex w/ folic acid & zinc
> Raw honey & cinnamon
> Biotin gummies
> ACV
> Mucinex
> Green Tea
> Probiotics
> 
> When AF starts I'm going to use Soy Isoflavones (nature's clomid) and Geritol (baby in a bottle) again (only new additions to my regimen the month we got pregnant with our son)Click to expand...
> 
> HA! you make my vitamin popping look pathetic lol :) hmm I may try Soy Iso for next cycle...what brand do you use and what days are you planning to take them ? Also what does green tea taste like ? I have a coupon for money off but I have a feeling I won't like it lol
> 
> Well I'm glad to hear you and your OH are having a good time Lol I'm getting more pinching pains today so thinking maybe we should dtd then have two days off lol although I really can't be bothered plus been getting these little twinges on and off for a few days so may not even be ov ????? AhhhhhClick to expand...

Not sure of the brand but got them from Wal-Mart. I did CD 3-7 when we conceived our son so probably going to do that again! Oh I hate the taste of green tea but I'll do anything to help get a :bfp: ! I just let it cool off a little and chug it. Just make sure to drink it a few hours out from when you take your folic acid


----------



## Powell510

happynewmom1 said:


> Impressive list, Powell! I don't know how true it is but around my last loss I was drinking a ton of green tea but I stopped because I read it absorbs all the folic acid the body needs when ttc and pregnant. So although I doubt it caused the mc, I only drank it before ovulating to help with ewcm the next cycle and stopped cause I was paranoid. I also found fish oil/omega 3 great for getting more ewcm. Anyway.. Just thought I'd throw that out there.

As long as you separate them by few hours you're good! I take the b complex with it the morning and green tea with honey, raw acv, cimmmon and lemon juice at night


----------



## Powell510

Uggggghhhh my OPKs were starting darken but now they're stark white


----------



## happynewmom1

That's great to know!! I will start drinking sole again. I actually live green tea with some honey!!


----------



## Powell510

Flashing smiley this morning!! (High fertility) maybe I'll O this time! Fingers crossed


----------



## happynewmom1

Ohhh fx for you, Powell!!


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> Flashing smiley this morning!! (High fertility) maybe I'll O this time! Fingers crossed

Good luck Powell !!


----------



## happynewmom1

How are you today, mimdan??


----------



## mssk

Hey Mimdan thank you!!:flower: He is doing better now, he is in a lot less pain. He is also thinking about switching jobs, which would lower both of our stress levels! I know the McDonalds thing is ridiculous...I could kick his butt for it I refuse to eat there. All I know is that I want this cycle to just be as normal as possible. Good news is I seen to be having some pre EWCM. So it looks like I should ovulate this week. Which is a blessing because it gets me closer to AF. But I just want this stinking 2 month wait to be over with :dohh: . But, at least everything seems on track now just have to play the waiting game:coffee:. Buying herbal supplements like a crazy person :haha: . But, we will get there. What stunk today was that I actually opened up to an old friend about our losses and she said "well you have two so if it is over and you can't have another baby what does it really matter...you have two just let the losses go and be happy!"Can you believe that? Like it shouldn't hurt? At least I have you ladies I don't know what I would do without this site!!!


----------



## Powell510

mssk said:


> Hey Mimdan thank you!!:flower: He is doing better now, he is in a lot less pain. He is also thinking about switching jobs, which would lower both of our stress levels! I know the McDonalds thing is ridiculous...I could kick his butt for it I refuse to eat there. All I know is that I want this cycle to just be as normal as possible. Good news is I seen to be having some pre EWCM. So it looks like I should ovulate this week. Which is a blessing because it gets me closer to AF. But I just want this stinking 2 month wait to be over with :dohh: . But, at least everything seems on track now just have to play the waiting game:coffee:. Buying herbal supplements like a crazy person :haha: . But, we will get there. What stunk today was that I actually opened up to an old friend about our losses and she said "well you have two so if it is over and you can't have another baby what does it really matter...you have two just let the losses go and be happy!"Can you believe that? Like it shouldn't hurt? At least I have you ladies I don't know what I would do without this site!!!

Thats such a horrible thing to say! I'm so sorry you had to hear that


----------



## mssk

Thanks Powell510, on the one hand I am glad that she has never had to experience a loss. But, people can be so insensitive. Every loss hurts.


----------



## Powell510

mssk said:


> Thanks Powell510, on the one hand I am glad that she has never had to experience a loss. But, people can be so insensitive. Every loss hurts.

Yes they can! Hell even people who have had losses can still be hurtful.

I had a miscarriage two months before my :bfp: with our son and I was talking to a friend (who has suffered around 7 early losses) after my first US and he didnt have a heartbeat yet so they scheduled me for another the following week and I said to her "I hope and pray there is a heartbeat next week!" And she replies ... "you know God only hears the prayers of the saved." 

Umm first of all RUDE, second of all who are you to say?!


----------



## lilyban

happynewmom1 said:


> lilyban said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some.
> 
> Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!
> 
> 
> Wowee!! Congrats! :happydance: I haven't checked in for a while, trying to keep my mind occupied with other things....not very successfully.
> 
> So since joining this thread I have had 2 very regular AF's since MC, great! Or so I thought...now this cycle seems to be different, I don't test for ovulation but I swear I'm ovulating a week early?! Is this possible?
> 
> Good luck to you all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thank you!!! Very excited and hopeful this will be our rainbow baby!
> 
> I think it's possible but I have had months where I could have sworn I was ovulating early but it seemed my body was trying to ovulate and still ended up ovulating on time. I don't test either.. Just watch for signs. Cm, cervix and such :) I'd bd now just in case of course but keep checking the signs later in the month too so you for sure don't miss it :) good luck!!!!Click to expand...

Looks like I must have ovulated early this month! I shouldn't be due AF till Thursday but I started getting faint BFP's last Thursday!!! :happy dance:
I've done 11 tests since then lol. Still can't quite believe it yet and don't want to get excited after the last 2 MC's :wacko:
How are you finding it all this time round? How far are you now? How are you coping with the worry?


----------



## Powell510

Another flashing smiley this morning and pink tinted creamy CM. Guess im spotting again!


----------



## Powell510

lilyban said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyban said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some.
> 
> Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!
> 
> 
> Wowee!! Congrats! :happydance: I haven't checked in for a while, trying to keep my mind occupied with other things....not very successfully.
> 
> So since joining this thread I have had 2 very regular AF's since MC, great! Or so I thought...now this cycle seems to be different, I don't test for ovulation but I swear I'm ovulating a week early?! Is this possible?
> 
> Good luck to you all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thank you!!! Very excited and hopeful this will be our rainbow baby!
> 
> I think it's possible but I have had months where I could have sworn I was ovulating early but it seemed my body was trying to ovulate and still ended up ovulating on time. I don't test either.. Just watch for signs. Cm, cervix and such :) I'd bd now just in case of course but keep checking the signs later in the month too so you for sure don't miss it :) good luck!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like I must have ovulated early this month! I shouldn't be due AF till Thursday but I started getting faint BFP's last Thursday!!! :happy dance:
> I've done 11 tests since then lol. Still can't quite believe it yet and don't want to get excited after the last 2 MC's :wacko:
> How are you finding it all this time round? How far are you now? How are you coping with the worry?Click to expand...

:happydance: congrats hun!


----------



## happynewmom1

lilyban said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyban said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some.
> 
> Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!
> 
> 
> Wowee!! Congrats! :happydance: I haven't checked in for a while, trying to keep my mind occupied with other things....not very successfully.
> 
> So since joining this thread I have had 2 very regular AF's since MC, great! Or so I thought...now this cycle seems to be different, I don't test for ovulation but I swear I'm ovulating a week early?! Is this possible?
> 
> Good luck to you all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thank you!!! Very excited and hopeful this will be our rainbow baby!
> 
> I think it's possible but I have had months where I could have sworn I was ovulating early but it seemed my body was trying to ovulate and still ended up ovulating on time. I don't test either.. Just watch for signs. Cm, cervix and such :) I'd bd now just in case of course but keep checking the signs later in the month too so you for sure don't miss it :) good luck!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like I must have ovulated early this month! I shouldn't be due AF till Thursday but I started getting faint BFP's last Thursday!!! :happy dance:
> I've done 11 tests since then lol. Still can't quite believe it yet and don't want to get excited after the last 2 MC's :wacko:
> How are you finding it all this time round? How far are you now? How are you coping with the worry?Click to expand...

Firstly - CONGRATS!!! 

I admit some days are hard keeping positive but this video TinyLynne shared has been inspiring and motivating to be grateful and try to enjoy every day I'm still pregnant. https://youtu.be/I2XGKVgoLvs

I was still a little paranoid until I got past 6 week mark. I know it's silly but I relaxed a little after that. I've been so super nauseated and tired that I'm confident that every is OK right now. I know it's hard but try not to worry. I think about every cramp and twinge now but just keep telling myself it's baby growing :) 

Message me if you ever need or want to! Maybe we can be bump buddies? :)


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm so glad things are working out and that you are relaxing some Happy!

As for me, hcg went up to 23 after 3 days, so not nearly enough, so I will stop progesterone and let it go I guess. 

I can't try again until something changes, I can't do this again.


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> I'm so glad things are working out and that you are relaxing some Happy!
> 
> As for me, hcg went up to 23 after 3 days, so not nearly enough, so I will stop progesterone and let it go I guess.
> 
> I can't try again until something changes, I can't do this again.

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

happynewmom1 said:


> How are you today, mimdan??

Hi Happy ! :flower: 

I'm ok thanx hun...nothing much to report :( CD23 still feel my hormones are out of balance this month as been in a crappy/snappy mood especially with OH but managing to keep it to myself most of the time. Shouted at my next door neighbour yesterday because his dog nearly knocked my 82 year old nan over :dohh: Boobs still a little tender, nipples a little sore on occasion, possibly felt some cramping last night but very light if not imagined Lol dont seem to be getting any more ov type paims now so thats good...hoping I did O...I did test yesterday with frer "just incase" BFN.

How is everything with you ? Anything to report ? How many weeks/days are you now ? And hows you OH ? 

Speak to you soon hun :hugs:


----------



## mimdan

mssk said:


> Hey Mimdan thank you!!:flower: He is doing better now, he is in a lot less pain. He is also thinking about switching jobs, which would lower both of our stress levels! I know the McDonalds thing is ridiculous...I could kick his butt for it I refuse to eat there. All I know is that I want this cycle to just be as normal as possible. Good news is I seen to be having some pre EWCM. So it looks like I should ovulate this week. Which is a blessing because it gets me closer to AF. But I just want this stinking 2 month wait to be over with :dohh: . But, at least everything seems on track now just have to play the waiting game:coffee:. Buying herbal supplements like a crazy person :haha: . But, we will get there. What stunk today was that I actually opened up to an old friend about our losses and she said "well you have two so if it is over and you can't have another baby what does it really matter...you have two just let the losses go and be happy!"Can you believe that? Like it shouldn't hurt? At least I have you ladies I don't know what I would do without this site!!!

Hi mssk :flower:

How are you today ? 

I'm glad to hear your hubby is intending to look after himself better. Is he on any meds for his heart condition ? Must be very scary for you both ! Again I'm sorry you had to go through that, talk about stress !! But fingers crossed his health will be ok now :hugs:

Wishing away the next 2 cycles for you :hugs: I hope at the end of it you get your BFP ! Would be sooo nice if all us ladies could be bumb buddies :) 

what supplements are you taking/buying? I've ordered more inositol for next cycle and I need to get a decent b complex to take and I still need to research soy iso as I'm considering that for next cycle.

Sorry to hear of your friends insensitivity ! Lets hope it doesnt happen again...tut tut x


----------



## mimdan

lilyban said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyban said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> He is good! I think he wants to be excited but a little afraid to be yet. He just wanted avoid the pain of another loss by when he sees the pregnancy progress, he will relax some.
> 
> Ok so today's test is on the bottom. Woke up at 4:30 and couldn't sleep so naturally tested again. Went to bed and it looked exactly like yesterday's so I was feeling a tad discouraged but decided maybe the hcg just needs more time to rise and I'll test again in a couple days. Which I'll still do but was so happy to see it dry darker anyway!
> 
> 
> Wowee!! Congrats! :happydance: I haven't checked in for a while, trying to keep my mind occupied with other things....not very successfully.
> 
> So since joining this thread I have had 2 very regular AF's since MC, great! Or so I thought...now this cycle seems to be different, I don't test for ovulation but I swear I'm ovulating a week early?! Is this possible?
> 
> Good luck to you all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Thank you!!! Very excited and hopeful this will be our rainbow baby!
> 
> I think it's possible but I have had months where I could have sworn I was ovulating early but it seemed my body was trying to ovulate and still ended up ovulating on time. I don't test either.. Just watch for signs. Cm, cervix and such :) I'd bd now just in case of course but keep checking the signs later in the month too so you for sure don't miss it :) good luck!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like I must have ovulated early this month! I shouldn't be due AF till Thursday but I started getting faint BFP's last Thursday!!! :happy dance:
> I've done 11 tests since then lol. Still can't quite believe it yet and don't want to get excited after the last 2 MC's :wacko:
> How are you finding it all this time round? How far are you now? How are you coping with the worry?Click to expand...

Hey Lilyban ! CONGRATULATIONS !! :happydance: How wonderful :hugs: I dont blame you for all those tests it has to be done, right ? ;) truly awesome news. H&H 9 months to you ! Yay :)


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> Another flashing smiley this morning and pink tinted creamy CM. Guess im spotting again!

WooHoo !! Go Powell go Powell go ! Hahaha Thats great hun ! Do you normally spot ? My fingers are crossed for you :thumbup: Lets hope that BD'ing every other day pays off hun ! Sooo TWW for you ? Best of luck...come on BFP !!


----------



## mimdan

TinyLynne said:


> I'm so glad things are working out and that you are relaxing some Happy!
> 
> As for me, hcg went up to 23 after 3 days, so not nearly enough, so I will stop progesterone and let it go I guess.
> 
> I can't try again until something changes, I can't do this again.

Hi Tiny :flower: Hun I'm sooooo sorry things haven't worked out :( :hugs: I hate hearing this. I really wish things could be easier for us ladies. I truley hope you find the strength to carry on tcc because I know we will all get our sticky BFP, you know why ?? Because WE BLOODY WELL DESERVE THEM !! :hugs: hope you find your answers and I'll be holding a positive vibe for you...be kind to yourself and take care xx


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Another flashing smiley this morning and pink tinted creamy CM. Guess im spotting again!
> 
> WooHoo !! Go Powell go Powell go ! Hahaha Thats great hun ! Do you normally spot ? My fingers are crossed for you :thumbup: Lets hope that BD'ing every other day pays off hun ! Sooo TWW for you ? Best of luck...come on BFP !!Click to expand...

Another flashing smiley today. I think I'm gonna hate the CB advanced digi! I keep reading about ladies who get over a week of flashing smileys before their solid smiley (flashing smiley indicates estrogen surge and solid smiley indicates lh surge) I also read that once the test picks up the estrogen surge, even if it goes away, the test will still read a flashing smiley until the solid smiley so I've been using a regular digi in the afternoon. I usually us ICs and no complaints with them. I just ran out this cycle and didn't have time to wait for more to be shipped so I got those thinking they'd be less stressful than comparing lines but I was wrong! The digis are driving me nuts lol
I don't usually spot but this is the after MC cycle so idk if it's 'normal' :wacko: 
Got some really good :sex: in last night so maybe I'll get my solid smiley soon! 
If I dont get a :bfp: this cycle I'm going to start temping again, it was really helpful last time TTC


----------



## Powell510

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Another flashing smiley this morning and pink tinted creamy CM. Guess im spotting again!
> 
> WooHoo !! Go Powell go Powell go ! Hahaha Thats great hun ! Do you normally spot ? My fingers are crossed for you :thumbup: Lets hope that BD'ing every other day pays off hun ! Sooo TWW for you ? Best of luck...come on BFP !!Click to expand...
> 
> Another flashing smiley today. I think I'm gonna hate the CB advanced digi! I keep reading about ladies who get over a week of flashing smileys before their solid smiley (flashing smiley indicates estrogen surge and solid smiley indicates lh surge) I also read that once the test picks up the estrogen surge, even if it goes away, the test will still read a flashing smiley until the solid smiley so I've been using a regular digi in the afternoon. I usually us ICs and no complaints with them. I just ran out this cycle and didn't have time to wait for more to be shipped so I got those thinking they'd be less stressful than comparing lines but I was wrong! The digis are driving me nuts lol
> I don't usually spot but this is the after MC cycle so idk if it's 'normal' :wacko:
> Got some really good :sex: in last night so maybe I'll get my solid smiley soon!
> If I dont get a :bfp: this cycle I'm going to start temping again, it was really helpful last time TTCClick to expand...


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> How are you today, mimdan??
> 
> Hi Happy ! :flower:
> 
> I'm ok thanx hun...nothing much to report :( CD23 still feel my hormones are out of balance this month as been in a crappy/snappy mood especially with OH but managing to keep it to myself most of the time. Shouted at my next door neighbour yesterday because his dog nearly knocked my 82 year old nan over :dohh: Boobs still a little tender, nipples a little sore on occasion, possibly felt some cramping last night but very light if not imagined Lol dont seem to be getting any more ov type paims now so thats good...hoping I did O...I did test yesterday with frer "just incase" BFN.
> 
> How is everything with you ? Anything to report ? How many weeks/days are you now ? And hows you OH ?
> 
> Speak to you soon hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi! I'm doing well! Nausea has kicked in full force. A pain especially when trying to hide this pregnancy for awhile but a good sign everything is likely ok I guess :) DH is doing well! He seems to be be relaxing more lately too :) I'll be 7 weeks on Friday! 

Oh dear. That sounds incredibly frustrating for you! I can see why you are looking for something to help regulate your cycles. I keep getting snappy too.. I know how that feels. That sounds like a good reason to shout to me :haha: I really hope to see some good news for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> mssk said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mimdan thank you!!:flower: He is doing better now, he is in a lot less pain. He is also thinking about switching jobs, which would lower both of our stress levels! I know the McDonalds thing is ridiculous...I could kick his butt for it I refuse to eat there. All I know is that I want this cycle to just be as normal as possible. Good news is I seen to be having some pre EWCM. So it looks like I should ovulate this week. Which is a blessing because it gets me closer to AF. But I just want this stinking 2 month wait to be over with :dohh: . But, at least everything seems on track now just have to play the waiting game:coffee:. Buying herbal supplements like a crazy person :haha: . But, we will get there. What stunk today was that I actually opened up to an old friend about our losses and she said "well you have two so if it is over and you can't have another baby what does it really matter...you have two just let the losses go and be happy!"Can you believe that? Like it shouldn't hurt? At least I have you ladies I don't know what I would do without this site!!!
> 
> Hi mssk :flower:
> 
> How are you today ?
> 
> I'm glad to hear your hubby is intending to look after himself better. Is he on any meds for his heart condition ? Must be very scary for you both ! Again I'm sorry you had to go through that, talk about stress !! But fingers crossed his health will be ok now :hugs:
> 
> Wishing away the next 2 cycles for you :hugs: I hope at the end of it you get your BFP ! Would be sooo nice if all us ladies could be bumb buddies :)
> 
> what supplements are you taking/buying? I've ordered more inositol for next cycle and I need to get a decent b complex to take and I still need to research soy iso as I'm considering that for next cycle.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your friends insensitivity ! Lets hope it doesnt happen again...tut tut xClick to expand...

I highly recommend Soy if you need assistance ovulating! First cycle using it got my :bfp: with our son! I got a bottle right after the MC in preparation I just hope I dont need it lol its great stuff! Also a multi vitamin called Geritol (old wives tale is that theres a baby in every bottle, there was in mine!)


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mssk said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mimdan thank you!!:flower: He is doing better now, he is in a lot less pain. He is also thinking about switching jobs, which would lower both of our stress levels! I know the McDonalds thing is ridiculous...I could kick his butt for it I refuse to eat there. All I know is that I want this cycle to just be as normal as possible. Good news is I seen to be having some pre EWCM. So it looks like I should ovulate this week. Which is a blessing because it gets me closer to AF. But I just want this stinking 2 month wait to be over with :dohh: . But, at least everything seems on track now just have to play the waiting game:coffee:. Buying herbal supplements like a crazy person :haha: . But, we will get there. What stunk today was that I actually opened up to an old friend about our losses and she said "well you have two so if it is over and you can't have another baby what does it really matter...you have two just let the losses go and be happy!"Can you believe that? Like it shouldn't hurt? At least I have you ladies I don't know what I would do without this site!!!
> 
> Hi mssk :flower:
> 
> How are you today ?
> 
> I'm glad to hear your hubby is intending to look after himself better. Is he on any meds for his heart condition ? Must be very scary for you both ! Again I'm sorry you had to go through that, talk about stress !! But fingers crossed his health will be ok now :hugs:
> 
> Wishing away the next 2 cycles for you :hugs: I hope at the end of it you get your BFP ! Would be sooo nice if all us ladies could be bumb buddies :)
> 
> what supplements are you taking/buying? I've ordered more inositol for next cycle and I need to get a decent b complex to take and I still need to research soy iso as I'm considering that for next cycle.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your friends insensitivity ! Lets hope it doesnt happen again...tut tut xClick to expand...
> 
> I highly recommend Soy if you need assistance ovulating! First cycle using it got my :bfp: with our son! I got a bottle right after the MC in preparation I just hope I dont need it lol its great stuff! Also a multi vitamin called Geritol (old wives tale is that theres a baby in every bottle, there was in mine!)Click to expand...

Powell, I'm just looking at soy iso for next cycle but not sure what brand to get. The highest rated brand is swanson but someone has said on there that theres only 2% iso in each capsule :/ and also what dosage do you need to take ? Or how many capsules each day ? Thanx x


----------



## Powell510

WHEN should you take soy? 
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9. 
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD 5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soy later.&#65533; 
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released. 

1-5 = You produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation. 

2-6 = You produce more eggs than usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5. 

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be a lot stronger than 1-5. 

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit. 

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality. 

What DOSAGE should you take? 
The dose is really&#65533;up to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you. 
With Clomid the starting dose is 50mg. Soy Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg. 
The trouble with 100mg of soy is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg. 

I would recommend that if you know that you do ovulate without taking soy then you should start with 80mg. 
And if you know that you don't usually ovulate you can start with 120mg. 
Some women change the dose on different days. So they may start at 120mg for the first 3 days then give an extra boost for the last 2 days with 160mg.&#65533; 

Use the lowest dose possible for yourself. It is said that it takes 3months to get the full benefits of what you are taking. NEVER EXCEED 200mg/day.


----------



## Powell510

I did CD3-7 in increasing doses last time but thinking about trying 4-8 with the same (similar, different brand with diff % this time) dose


----------



## lazysundays

I hope you don't mind me joining in. We were ttc our first, got a bfp but then had a miscarriage at 5 weeks. That was a couple of weeks ago. We were going to wait for first at then try on next cycle but we decided to just go for it straight away. I was getting tons of ewcm the last few days & it seems that I've ovulated today (only a few days later than normal). 

I'm terrified though &#128531; I had a scan after the mc & they said ovaries & womb look very healthy, but I've convinced myself that I'm just setting myself up for another mc. 

Sorry for the ramble! Also, I'm sorry for your losses & have my fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Powell510

Pretty sure :witch: is on her way!


----------



## Powell510

:witch: is here! Starting soy isoflavones in either 2 or 3 days ... Pretty excited because I'm pretty sure that's what gave me my :bfp: with our son!


----------



## happynewmom1

Hope you all are doing well!! 

Powell, good luck! I hope this Is the cycle you get your bfp! 

Lazysundays, so sorry for your loss :hugs: it's very possible to have an early loss and then a healthy one after so you have every reason to think positively if you do get another bfp. Good luck! 

Afm, I'm having a rough day. My mom decided to really tell me everything I'm doing wrong as a parent. Maybe I shouldn't be having more :( seriously emotional day for me. She is a very critical person and always has been hut it still hurts.


----------



## mimdan

What do you think girls ? Been getting faint lines since yesterday on these ic tests but frer not showing much ??? My LMP was 26th may does that make me 3 weeks 3 days if I am pregnant ? Dont understa d why these are showing better than frer ? Wish me luck girls x
 



Attached Files:







20150619_121854.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> What do you think girls ? Been getting faint lines since yesterday on these ic tests but frer not showing much ??? My LMP was 26th may does that make me 3 weeks 3 days if I am pregnant ? Dont understa d why these are showing better than frer ? Wish me luck girls x

ICs tend to be a little more sensitive in my experience! Try a digi in a few days BUT I def see some line!


----------



## Powell510

happynewmom1 said:


> Hope you all are doing well!!
> 
> Powell, good luck! I hope this Is the cycle you get your bfp!
> 
> Lazysundays, so sorry for your loss :hugs: it's very possible to have an early loss and then a healthy one after so you have every reason to think positively if you do get another bfp. Good luck!
> 
> Afm, I'm having a rough day. My mom decided to really tell me everything I'm doing wrong as a parent. Maybe I shouldn't be having more :( seriously emotional day for me. She is a very critical person and always has been hut it still hurts.

Thanx! I hope so too!

Its definitely possible to conceive after a MC. I had on cycle between my first miscarriage and my :bfp: with our son and im hoping to have a repeat this time! 

You're actually more fertile for a time after a MC


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> What do you think girls ? Been getting faint lines since yesterday on these ic tests but frer not showing much ??? My LMP was 26th may does that make me 3 weeks 3 days if I am pregnant ? Dont understa d why these are showing better than frer ? Wish me luck girls x

I see a line and it's pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## mimdan

Thank you ! Getting a better line on frer now so fingers crossed it keeps getting darker and that this pregnancy is a sticky !


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Thank you ! Getting a better line on frer now so fingers crossed it keeps getting darker and that this pregnancy is a sticky !

Yay!! Is there a picture on your thread in the pregnancy test section? Getting excited for you!!


----------



## Powell510

Fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## lilyban

mimdan said:


> Thank you ! Getting a better line on frer now so fingers crossed it keeps getting darker and that this pregnancy is a sticky !

Wow! There was definitely a line in your pic and brilliant that it's getting darker! Everything crossed that everything fans out perfectly for you :happy dance: I'm still hoping things are going right for me, although was scared the other night as woke up with terrible cramps really low down?! but none since. I guess I'll be analysing everything because of past m/c's. Best of luck to you anyway, take care


----------



## Powell510

Today is day one of Soy Iso! Feeling good about this cycle!


----------



## mimdan

Thank you ladies !! I'll keep you updated on how things progress

Powell, what CD are you now ? So hope the soy iso does its magic ! I have a good feeling for you too !

Lillian, I've had a few cramps too albeit light..I'd say back cramps are worse, feels just like AF. Try not too worry, some cramping is normal. My fingers are crossed for you 

Happy, how are you doing ? How long till scan ?

How's everyone else getting along ? All OK I hope ? :thumbup:


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Thank you ladies !! I'll keep you updated on how things progress
> 
> Powell, what CD are you now ? So hope the soy iso does its magic ! I have a good feeling for you too !
> 
> Lillian, I've had a few cramps too albeit light..I'd say back cramps are worse, feels just like AF. Try not too worry, some cramping is normal. My fingers are crossed for you
> 
> Happy, how are you doing ? How long till scan ?
> 
> How's everyone else getting along ? All OK I hope ? :thumbup:

I'm CD3! It worked it's magic last time so I'm hoping I'll at least ovulate since I usually don't and didn't last cycle.


----------



## twin mum 27

Hi ladies. 

I had a BFP this month. Little bean wasnt sticky and started bleeding 5 days after when my AF was due. 

I am now day 5 of the bleeding and its still more than spotting but easing a bit at least. 
I plan on visiting my dr when the bleeding ends as im due for a pap smear anyway and want to ask him how long we have to wait (this is first miscarriage, my only other preg resulted in healthy twin boys).

I assumed we had to wait at least a cycle but after reading this thread, i see some of you are trying again straight away? Is this what your doctors have advised is ok to do? 

Of course im going to ask my doctor but you ladies have gotten me excited!


----------



## happynewmom1

twin mum 27 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I had a BFP this month. Little bean wasnt sticky and started bleeding 5 days after when my AF was due.
> 
> I am now day 5 of the bleeding and its still more than spotting but easing a bit at least.
> I plan on visiting my dr when the bleeding ends as im due for a pap smear anyway and want to ask him how long we have to wait (this is first miscarriage, my only other preg resulted in healthy twin boys).
> 
> I assumed we had to wait at least a cycle but after reading this thread, i see some of you are trying again straight away? Is this what your doctors have advised is ok to do?
> 
> Of course im going to ask my doctor but you ladies have gotten me excited!

Hello! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I didn't ask a doctor lol most doctors will tell you to wait a cycle or two before trying again but most of the time that is for dating purposes.. To make it easier to depict the due date. It's also sometimes for the mother as a loss has a huge affect on us emotionally. If you feel up to it emotionally and physically then I don't see the need to wait. I tried just keeping notes of when I thought I ovulated and such so get a better sense of due date. From what I've read and experienced, an early loss like that shouldn't mess up your cycle too much. My 6 week loss did cause me to ovulate super late and I think that's why I may have lost another right away. But that loss was closer to 4 weeks and my next cycle was more normal. Take care of yourself, definitely can talk to your doctor and decide what the best thing is for you to do :flower:

Mimdan, I'm fine :) scan is on Tuesday so getting really excited and nervous! Been feeling pretty sick recently so feeling more confident this time. How are you?? I can't wait to see more tests! How are you feeling?


----------



## Powell510

Chemical pregnancies are a little bit different. But like happynewmom said they tell you to wait mainly to make it easier to date the pregnancy. You're actually more fertile after a miscarriage and I'm assuming a chemical as well. 
A pregnancy after a MC isn't any more likely to miscarry, unless there are issues that can cause recurrent miscarriages (clotting issues, etc)


----------



## mimdan

Hi girls. Just a quick update....my line on frer is lighter this afternoon as in barely there...It was an hour hold that I tested with so maybe it's that but I don't think so as I've not been holding my pee that long anyway since start of testing. My back is aching a little and a few mild cramps so I suspect this is another chemical unfortunately. When I woke up this morning I felt different too, like i wasnt pregnant anymore. I would have been 4 weeks tomorrow today is CD28. MAYBE I'm jumping the gun a bit I don't know for sure so I'm going to hold my pee now for a couple of hours and not eat or drink then I'll retest. I'm ok, I think when your half expecting something it's easier to deal with and of course I won't give up...EVER...I'll update as soon as I can x


----------



## TinyLynne

Hope all is well Mimdan! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Hi girls. Just a quick update....my line on frer is lighter this afternoon as in barely there...It was an hour hold that I tested with so maybe it's that but I don't think so as I've not been holding my pee that long anyway since start of testing. My back is aching a little and a few mild cramps so I suspect this is another chemical unfortunately. When I woke up this morning I felt different too, like i wasnt pregnant anymore. I would have been 4 weeks tomorrow today is CD28. MAYBE I'm jumping the gun a bit I don't know for sure so I'm going to hold my pee now for a couple of hours and not eat or drink then I'll retest. I'm ok, I think when your half expecting something it's easier to deal with and of course I won't give up...EVER...I'll update as soon as I can x

Maybe try testing in the morning with FMU?


----------



## mimdan

Hi girls...tested already...just couldn't wait...The line is better so hoping it was a crappy frer...me and OH will be going out first thing in morn to get more tests aslong as the line comes up as my darkest yet tomorrow then I am going to stop testing ! Praying it was just a crap test !!!!! X


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Hi girls...tested already...just couldn't wait...The line is better so hoping it was a crappy frer...me and OH will be going out first thing in morn to get more tests aslong as the line comes up as my darkest yet tomorrow then I am going to stop testing ! Praying it was just a crap test !!!!! X

Oh good luck huh! I'm sure you'll see a nice & distinctive line in the AM!


----------



## mimdan

Top is the first one I did this afternoon, bottom about an hour later....also do you think my lines should be darker than this by now considering I should be 4 weeks tomorrow? Again I'll test fmu tomorrow but just wondering what your honest opinions are x
 



Attached Files:







20150622_184207.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 12









20150622_184213.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mimdan

Pics don't do the test justice :(


----------



## mimdan

This is better
 



Attached Files:







20150622_185030.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mimdan

Trust me the line looks better in real life ! Why it's not showing up well on here I do not know !!


----------



## TinyLynne

I can see it for sure. I know you have heard it a million times, but it is really dependent on what your betas say... I hope you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Trust me the line looks better in real life ! Why it's not showing up well on here I do not know !!

A few things...

Tests taken in the afternoon and later in the day aren't going to show as strong. First pee after waking up is (usually) the most concentrated therefore will yield a stronger test than (for example) your second test because that was only after a one hour hold and your urine isn't near as concentrated. 
While your pregnancy is dated at 4 weeks ATM, you've really only been pregnant around a week (depending on O And when you implanted) so that will be a factor in the darkness of the test as well.

What you want is the HCG doubling roughly every 48 hours. How to check for that? Take two of the same brand tests two days apart using FMU. And if the second is darker than your first (in test time, not comparing side by side [although this will work with some tests, not all will look the same days later]) then I'd say it's rising


----------



## mimdan

Powell510 said:


> mimdan said:
> 
> 
> Trust me the line looks better in real life ! Why it's not showing up well on here I do not know !!
> 
> A few things...
> 
> Tests taken in the afternoon and later in the day aren't going to show as strong. First pee after waking up is (usually) the most concentrated therefore will yield a stronger test than (for example) your second test because that was only after a one hour hold and your urine isn't near as concentrated.
> While your pregnancy is dated at 4 weeks ATM, you've really only been pregnant around a week (depending on O And when you implanted) so that will be a factor in the darkness of the test as well.
> 
> What you want is the HCG doubling roughly every 48 hours. How to check for that? Take two of the same brand tests two days apart using FMU. And if the second is darker than your first (in test time, not comparing side by side [although this will work with some tests, not all will look the same days later]) then I'd say it's risingClick to expand...

Ok thank you Powell...I do feel a bit more hopeful now as the line is looking a lot better I wish I could show you in person ! Anyhow I will take your advice....I'll do a frer tomorrow and then do another after 48 hours...If the lines are looking good I'll ask doctor for blood tests :) x


----------



## TinyLynne

Because of changes in hold time, fluid intake etc. beta tests are really the only thing you can trust when talking about rising levels. Especially since even the same brand can have varying sensitivity. Do you have betas scheduled?


----------



## mimdan

Thank you Tiny :) I hope so too...pregnancy after loss really is difficult on your emotions isn't it ! How are you doing now ? Are you still TTC or having a break ? x


----------



## mimdan

No hun I don't just yet...I'm going to see how the next day or two go...backache and cramps have subsided for now and my breasts still fill heavy and tender especially after taking bra off. Hoping these are good signs. I know ultimately betas is the answer so aslong as no bleeding in next few days I'll go to doctors and have them drawn :)


----------



## TinyLynne

I don't know what we are doing yet. I would have liked to have tried clomid or femera this month, but I would need to start today and I still haven't heard back from my OB. I think if we get a BFP this month, it is going to go the same way as before if we don't change anything.


----------



## mimdan

Has your OB given you an idea on what might be causing the losses ? I REALLY hope you don't experience another Tiny !! I hope you hear from him/her soon...waiting is crap !


----------



## TinyLynne

No idea. He wants to send me right to an RE, but I found out that my insurance will cover NOTHING related to fertility. So I'd like my current OB to do the genetic testing for us.


----------



## TinyLynne

The insurance should cover the testing, but they suggested my OB conduct it so I don't have to pay the RE office visits etc. out of pocket


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne, I'm so sorry you are going through that. And waiting is so hard especially when it's something that could help get you the one thing you really want. :hugs: 

Mimdan, that's why I never test on short holds especially when early. First or second morning urine worked best for me and only second if I didn't drink much between the two lol after that I don't feel like I can trust it well. I do know some ladies have better luck later in the day bit I guess I drink too many liquids during the day for that. The last test looks really good though! I look forward in seeing your morning rest :) 

Afm, my ultrasound was rescheduled for Thursday afternoon so more waiting ahhhhh. But i guess I'll be almost 8 weeks at that point so hopefully will see more :) 

Powell, I hope everything is going well for you! I've got my fx for you!


----------



## JJay

Hi Everyone, I'm joining a bit early as my MMC was only discovered on Sunday and I am still waiting to get a d&c which will be next week. The only thing keeping me going is thinking about ttc again ASAP! I've heard it's possible to ovulate around 2 weeks after the d&c so I'm going to start HPT testing and go for it straight away. I'm hoping it's true that you're more fertile after a miscarriage. Good luck everyone x


----------



## mimdan

Hi jjay..i'm sorry for your loss and hope you get your bfp again soon ! 


Well, I tested with fmu...line not looking as dark as last night's test :( feeling angry today...I know I should get bloods done but I'm afraid it will squash what little hope I have left.


----------



## mimdan

Top is last night...bottom this morning fmu....This sucks :cry:
 



Attached Files:







20150623_103553.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JJay

Thanks Mimdan.


Congratulations on your BFP. I don't think the line would look much darker already between last night and this morning. It's supposed to be every 48hrs the HCG doubles. I always find my FMU is the worst for giving strong lines - I always get stronger tests later in the day. All of my digi BFPs have been BFN in the morning and BFP in the afternoon x


----------



## mimdan

JJay said:


> Thanks Mimdan.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP. I don't think the line would look much darker already between last night and this morning. It's supposed to be every 48hrs the HCG doubles. I always find my FMU is the worst for giving strong lines - I always get stronger tests later in the day. All of my digi BFPs have been BFN in the morning and BFP in the afternoon x

Hi jjay, thank you for your reply :) I've been testing now for about 5 days and the line is starting to get lighter rather than continuing getting darker so it's not just about the difference in the recent tests it's also the fact it should be a fair bit darker than my first frer I did this cycle....am so bummed ! :( x


----------



## JJay

Sorry to hear that :( 

Are you thinking chemical? 

I have my fingers crossed it's just taking a while for your levels to rise 

Xxx


----------



## mimdan

Thank you hun...yea it seems to me history is repeating itself so looking like a chemical :( I can't believe the amount of ups and downs in this thread !! its crazy :(


----------



## Powell510

I'm so so sorry mimdan! 

Afm, confused! Only cd6 and FF changed me to fertile today and yesterday this morning and I have no clue why?! Lol last dose of soy tomorrow and start OPKs Saturday


----------



## mimdan

Thanx Powell x

That sounds confusing for you hun ! Lol Are you feeling confident for this cycle ? I've everything crossed for you !! 

Powell, if I am indeed having another chemical...would I still get sharp twinges etc in uterus if pregnancy has failed ? They are not cramps today just little sharp twinges simular to ov pain ?


----------



## Powell510

It's kinda confusing as to why FF has me at fertile! I first thought cuz yesterdays temp was super high (but I wrapped up too tight in the blankets cuz hubs had the fan pointing right at me and I woke up sweating like a pig so I discarded the temp so that shouldn't be a factor, right?) :wacko: I even changed the mode and its still saying that! I stopped bleeding on CD4 and just spotted yesterday so that's different (usually bleed for 5-6 days with one or two of spotting after) I found an old thread I was in and soy shortened my spotting by a day or so last time but I think this is from the AVC tho.

Thanx hun, yeah I'm still feeling good about this cycle!

Hard to say hun... are they AF like at all?


----------



## mimdan

What does AVC mean ? I don't use FF so I'm not clued up on what maybe causing it to say your fertile ? But I hope you DTD just incase !! :) my last AF was light too which was also odd for me, usually I'm pretty heavy ! I had 3 days of spotting, 4 days of light to medium bleeding then spotted for another day or two and that was it...sometimes I spot before AF but bleeding goes onto a heavy flow right from the start ! No idea why it was lighter, maybe it was the inositol ? Oh and (tmi) I remember having ewcm looking stuff on the last day...very strange Lol

I'm glad your feeling positive :) :thumbup:

No not like AF, have slight back cramps but twinges are more of a sharp pain than a cramp and only on the right side. Not particularly painful either. I know it's hard to say why, it's just confusing as I understand tender boobs etc can take a while to settle down but still getting twinges if it's failing to implant ???? I don't know....:dohh: LOL


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> What does AVC mean ? I don't use FF so I'm not clued up on what maybe causing it to say your fertile ? But I hope you DTD just incase !! :) my last AF was light too which was also odd for me, usually I'm pretty heavy ! I had 3 days of spotting, 4 days of light to medium bleeding then spotted for another day or two and that was it...sometimes I spot before AF but bleeding goes onto a heavy flow right from the start ! No idea why it was lighter, maybe it was the inositol ? Oh and (tmi) I remember having ewcm looking stuff on the last day...very strange Lol
> 
> I'm glad your feeling positive :) :thumbup:
> 
> No not like AF, have slight back cramps but twinges are more of a sharp pain than a cramp and only on the right side. Not particularly painful either. I know it's hard to say why, it's just confusing as I understand tender boobs etc can take a while to settle down but still getting twinges if it's failing to implant ???? I don't know....:dohh: LOL

I think we're going to :sex: when hubs gets home from work just in case! ACV is Apple Cider Vinegar. It's supposed to help balance pH and a few other things TTC (mannny other health benefits) but I read last night that it also helps regulate cycles, alleviate PMS symptoms and shorten bleeding so that's kinda cool! 

That is strange! Maybe try testing again Thursday?


----------



## mimdan

Oh that's interesting ! Do you just drink it or put it on food ? Well hopefully that was the cause of your shortened period...so nice when you notice improvements isn't it ! I can't believe I got a bfp so early in this cycle compared to Feb which was cd 33...so that was a nice improvement :)

Glad your planning on DTD :) 

As much as I'm getting fed up with testing, you know I will Lol


----------



## Powell510

I drink it but you can do either! I take honey (egg quality and such) and cinnamon (blood flow, circulation, IR and such) so I just make a little drink with hot water, honey, cinnamon, ginger & lemon juice 2x a day (sometimes once) and added the ACV about a week and a half - two weeks ago! I love seeing that something is working lol

Do you have any cheapie tests? Opk or hpt?

That is an improvement! Have you thought about taking baby aspirin? It supposedly helps with implantation and help prevent miscarriages (when there is a clotting problem and I think a few others)


----------



## TinyLynne

Hey Mimdan, I know you don't want to get betas, but it is good to document a pregnancy with the doctors office, it will help them to see where your betas are to get to a possible diagnosis. I did have cramping like that too, I hear it is normal and it is swelling ligaments, so it isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## mimdan

Well, I tested this afternoon with very diluted pee, the test looks ok again ! Will post a pic in a moment. Sooo I am confused !! Booked appointment with nurse for tomorrow morning to have bloods done. The only thing is they are closed Thursday so I won't know the results till Friday !!!!! Second bloods will probably be Friday which i'm guessing means I won't know the result until Monday !! :( crap crap crap !!!


----------



## mimdan

What do you think ??
 



Attached Files:







20150623_173658.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 13









20150623_173802.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## happynewmom1

Wow that test does look a lot better! Fx for you!!! That stinks you will be in limbo for awhile but I'm glad you are getting some done :hugs:

Powells Suggestion might be worth considering. I don't know if it's helping or not but I did start baby aspirin this time when I got my bfp. It's so cheap and I figured it shouldn't hurt anything. :)


----------



## nickielg

Hey ladies, just jumping in with a quick question. I had a D&C the 17th of April. Last Friday I got a very faint positive on a FRER and called my doc. They had me come in Monday and the nurse couldn't tell if my test was positive or not so drew my blood. They did a beta and finally called this morning, said it was negative at 1.2. I decided to test anyways after and got a darker faint line, tested tonight and got an even darker line tonight, after I drank coffee and barely peed on it. Other ladies say its residual HCG but wouldn't the tests get lighter? I tried to ask the nurse about it but she was rude and said no you're definitely not pregnant, do you want provera to start your cycle? Any input ladies? Thanks!


----------



## firsttimer123

Congrats mimdan hope baby sticks for you.
Had to take a break from these threads gets very depressing month after month and hearing others good news.... Especially being childless. Trying preseed this month maybe it will work....


----------



## mimdan

Thanx Firsttimer but all tests back to negative now...no bleeding yet. Blood results tomorrow which will confirm what I already know..chemical..I hope the bleeding starts soon....I understand you needing a break, I get like that too ! Feeling really down today so I probably will go quiet until I have some progress. How have things been with you ? Glad your back x


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Thanx Firsttimer but all tests back to negative now...no bleeding yet. Blood results tomorrow which will confirm what I already know..chemical..I hope the bleeding starts soon....I understand you needing a break, I get like that too ! Feeling really down today so I probably will go quiet until I have some progress. How have things been with you ? Glad your back x

Hugs!!

Ps I've recently read that Apple Cider Vinegar is GREAT for people with PCOS

https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/pcos-diet-vinegar.html


----------



## mimdan

Awww thanx Powell, will defo look into all of the suggestions especially baby aspirin ! I've started back on the inositol already and I need to get some vit d to take on top of my pre natal vits and b complex. I need to have a chat with the doctor about this 21 day blood check as I'm taking I won't be able to do that when AF comes because of the pregnancy ? Also my AF isn't due for atleast another 7 days yet so I hope they will give me something tomorrow to kick start AF/miscarriage...cheers girls...I'll pop in tomorrow once I know more x

Hope everything is ok with you Powell and everyone else...fingers crossed for better luck soon....BIG hugs to you all x


----------



## mimdan

And WELCOME Nick !! Sorry to find you here in this neck of the woods, SUCKKKSSSS !!!:hugs:


----------



## Powell510

mimdan said:


> Awww thanx Powell, will defo look into all of the suggestions especially baby aspirin ! I've started back on the inositol already and I need to get some vit d to take on top of my pre natal vits and b complex. I need to have a chat with the doctor about this 21 day blood check as I'm taking I won't be able to do that when AF comes because of the pregnancy ? Also my AF isn't due for atleast another 7 days yet so I hope they will give me something tomorrow to kick start AF/miscarriage...cheers girls...I'll pop in tomorrow once I know more x
> 
> Hope everything is ok with you Powell and everyone else...fingers crossed for better luck soon....BIG hugs to you all x

Look into raw honey and cinnamon too!


----------



## TinyLynne

Nick, HCG does leave the blood first and stays in the urine longer, but if you are still getting lines then I would demand another beta.


----------



## JJay

Mimdan have you tested again? X


----------



## firsttimer123

Sorry to hear mimdan... Really no progress here... It's really effecting our marriage. Trying so hard to get pregnant but always let down, Dr says we need to wait a year before any assistance but nothing is happening. Super discourGing. Doing sperm meets egg plan, be all through cycle and now pre seed....just feel super deflated


----------



## TinyLynne

First timer, Preseed helped us conceive, we are 1/6 without it and 2/2 with it. Also I made sure to orgasm after my husband, not sure if it helped as it was the same time we started using Preseed, but it definitely didn't hurt.


----------



## mimdan

Firsttimer, I'm so sorry your having a rough time ttc...I understand how it can affect relationships can be very stressful. .just try your best to talk with you husband and work together. I sincerely hope you get there and I'm sure you will x

I started spotting last night, bleeding heavy today..sso definitely another loss. I do feel I'm handling better than the first time but am definitely feeling the loss, so empty but I'm sure I'll be ok again soon. 

I didn't ring doctor today to hear numbers, will do it Monday

Why are we not having much luck ladies ?? What's going on ?

I'm glad we all have each other to talk to though, Thanx girls x


----------



## happynewmom1

mimdan said:


> Firsttimer, I'm so sorry your having a rough time ttc...I understand how it can affect relationships can be very stressful. .just try your best to talk with you husband and work together. I sincerely hope you get there and I'm sure you will x
> 
> I started spotting last night, bleeding heavy today..sso definitely another loss. I do feel I'm handling better than the first time but am definitely feeling the loss, so empty but I'm sure I'll be ok again soon.
> 
> I didn't ring doctor today to hear numbers, will do it Monday
> 
> Why are we not having much luck ladies ?? What's going on ?
> 
> I'm glad we all have each other to talk to though, Thanx girls x

I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## JJay

Sorry Mimdan x


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry Mimdan... We WILL get there.


----------



## mssk

Thanks Mimdan. Sorry for the late reply honestly I could barely drag myself out of bed the last two weeks I have been so tired. 
I am trying the following after I get AF:
Maca
Ubiquinol
Royal Jelly
Pregnancy protein shake
Red Raspberry tea
UteriCalm- to support a quiet uterus (natural fertility shop)
Vitex
Harmonize cycle supplements- to prompt healthy hormone level (natural fertility shop)
Pregnancy healthy DHA
See what I mean about being a crazy person?! :)


----------



## mssk

I'll have to look into the soy Powell. Where did you get yours, what brand?
Thank you :)


----------



## Powell510

mssk said:


> I'll have to look into the soy Powell. Where did you get yours, what brand?
> Thank you :)

Wal-Mart!! Spring Valley brand, $6 a bottle. 

Last time my Wal-Mart didn't carry them so i went to GNC and it was $14.99

Royal jelly is Good stuff! Even better if you take bee pollen and raw honey along with it


----------



## Powell510

Since I have no idea when to expect O; 
So I found and creeped an old 2ww thread... pjs cycle I got a positive OPK on CD 17&18 o'd on cd18. Implant dip on 12DPO and positive HPT 20DPO confirmed beta 21dpo with 240 hcg 

Long, slow cycle but now I know not to expect positive opks for a few days. If this cycle copies that one I'll O on Sunday so may make a 4th of July baby! Haha


----------



## Powell510

Cervix is most definitely open as of last two checks! :happydance: sorry, it's the little things haha


----------



## Powell510

:happydance: didn't expect this for another few days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150701_094055.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TinyLynne

Exciting Powell! I really wish I had tried the Soy this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Powell510

TinyLynne said:


> Exciting Powell! I really wish I had tried the Soy this cycle. Good luck!

Thanx hun! I told u to try it :wacko: it's great stuff for a strong O


----------



## Powell130

Finally remembered my password for my old account so I'll be using this one!


----------



## mssk

Uggh. I am getting so frustrated with this cycle! It seemed like things were going to be normal and had signs I might ovulate on day 14 and then nothing. Now day 33 and I thought I was showing signs of AF coming, I was relieved thinking then only 1 more cycle wait till we can TTC....and then I wake up with EWCM? I guess the wait for AF goes on. I just want to be ttcing again at least then it feels like something positive is happening.


----------



## Powell130

mssk said:


> Uggh. I am getting so frustrated with this cycle! It seemed like things were going to be normal and had signs I might ovulate on day 14 and then nothing. Now day 33 and I thought I was showing signs of AF coming, I was relieved thinking then only 1 more cycle wait till we can TTC....and then I wake up with EWCM? I guess the wait for AF goes on. I just want to be ttcing again at least then it feels like something positive is happening.

Do you temp hun?


----------



## Powell130

I think today is O day!! :happydance: hoping for a temp spike in the AM!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-02-08-37-53.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mssk

Do you temp hun?[/QUOTE]

No I don't. When I get a period O is pretty easy to track. I track CM and cervical position. But, maybe until I get more regular cycles I should give it a try.


----------



## mssk

Day 37 here. I am getting more confused every day :shrug: AF still not here although I had cramping and back pain. And my cervix is really high and closed from what I can tell. I don't know if the wait has put me in a bad mood or hormones but it seems like if DH even breaths I get angry and I am so tired it feels like I never left the first trimester of the last pregnancy. All I want to do is sleep :sleep:. I hope AF gets here soon so at least we will have one month of waiting gone. I guess when you actually want the :witch: to show up she takes her sweet time getting here. Sorry for the rant ladies I am just so confused.


----------



## TinyLynne

I've never had my cycles go quite that long except when pregnant, usually about 35 days, but I think if you don't get AF by a certain day, and you aren't pregnant, that your Dr should be able to give you something to induce it. Just so that you don't have to wait around longer! Good luck!


----------



## mssk

TinyLynne said:


> I've never had my cycles go quite that long except when pregnant, usually about 35 days, but I think if you don't get AF by a certain day, and you aren't pregnant, that your Dr should be able to give you something to induce it. Just so that you don't have to wait around longer! Good luck!

Thanks TinyLynne! I hope its not another bout of amenorrhea. Last time it was 6 months. I still have the pills to induce but I have been trying to hold out for a full 6 weeks to have passed since the MC, to go back to the Dr. I think I just want to be pregnant again so bad that the stress may be affecting AF.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yeah, I've definitely had stress delay AF. I just want it here and gone this time.


----------



## mssk

Same here I just want it over so we can try soy in another month.


----------



## TinyLynne

And I was supposed to get a peak on my monitor today and didn't :( so O is being delayed this month too, like CD21 isn't bad enough &#128532;


----------



## Powell130

I hate confusing cycles! As if TTC isn't hard enough it sux when our bodies aren't cooperating!! Hopefully O is just around the corner for both of you!


----------



## mssk

Thanks Powell. I can't believe I am on cycle day 38 right now....starting to get really frustrated!


----------



## Powell130

I can imagine, my cycles used to be upwards of 40 days!


----------



## happynewmom1

I've been lurking around here but don't comment as I don't want anyone to feel badly or upset.. But it's gotten quiet and I was wondering how everyone is. Mimdan? How are you? 

Hope you all are well!You all have helped me so much going through losses.. Hope it's ok to check in :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Of course it's okay!! I can't believe you're 9 weeks already?!!? How have you been feeling?


----------



## TinyLynne

I was wondering how you have been too Happy! Have you had any scans yet??


----------



## mssk

Please check in Happy we need motivation that it can and will happen. :)


----------



## happynewmom1

You guys are amazing! I haven't really felt connected in the February due date group.. I keep coming back here to read :) I feel sick 24/7 but so far no vomiting which I can't decide if I'd feel better if I was or if it's a blessing. lol but either way, I take it as a good sign everything is still ok. I know.. It's hard to believe that! I got to have one ultrasound so far and I finally got all insurance stuff out of the way and my first midwife appointment set up for the 20th so not TOO far away! Here is baby at 7+3 with a heartbeat of 146. I can't wait to see him/her again to be assured again. I keep seeing later losses around and makes me nervous.
 



Attached Files:







0625151727-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## happynewmom1

I'm rooting for all of you. I know you will get your rainbow babies soon :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah lovely scan photo!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Ah lovely scan photo!! Yay!!! :happydance:

Thank you! How have you been??


----------



## Powell130

happynewmom1 said:


> You guys are amazing! I haven't really felt connected in the February due date group.. I keep coming back here to read :) I feel sick 24/7 but so far no vomiting which I can't decide if I'd feel better if I was or if it's a blessing. lol but either way, I take it as a good sign everything is still ok. I know.. It's hard to believe that! I got to have one ultrasound so far and I finally got all insurance stuff out of the way and my first midwife appointment set up for the 20th so not TOO far away! Here is baby at 7+3 with a heartbeat of 146. I can't wait to see him/her again to be assured again. I keep seeing later losses around and makes me nervous.

That's so awesome!!! So happy for you :hug:


----------



## TinyLynne

What a beautiful picture!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## happynewmom1

Thanks all :flower: 

Any updates your ends?


----------



## Powell130

7DPO and symptom spotting over here! :haha:


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm 4DPO and that O came 3 days early for the first time ever...? 

I haven't temped this cycle, as we were just going to wait for AF and then start some meds next cycle. I haven't got a peak on my monitor, but I missed CD18, and looks like the lines are getting lighter now. Plus yesterday afternoon I started getting metal mouth, which happens after I ovulate, so.... I must have. Not to mention the copious amounts of EWCM last week! 

So it seems that on our 'break' month, we BDed O-3, O-2 and O.... Whoops. Lol. I regret nothing. We didn't use Preseed though, and we are only 1/6 without it. Had I known I would O early I would have used it! Lol. Not in our hands anymore, but I'm just expecting to start AF in a couple of weeks and start Clomid or Femara.


----------



## happynewmom1

Any good symptoms, Powell? :D when do you plan to start testing?? 

Ohhh so you might still have a chance this month, TinyLynne?? Are you going to test or wait and see if af shows? That's great you have a plan though.. I hope whichever you try works for you. That is if it doesn't happen this month :)


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm not sure yet. I think I'm gonna wait for AF though, but I do have a bachelorette party to go to on the 18th, so if I don't have spotting or anything then, I might test just in case.


----------



## Powell130

happynewmom1 said:


> Any good symptoms, Powell? :D when do you plan to start testing??
> 
> Ohhh so you might still have a chance this month, TinyLynne?? Are you going to test or wait and see if af shows? That's great you have a plan though.. I hope whichever you try works for you. That is if it doesn't happen this month :)

A little af like cramping last night and today. Off and on dull lower back ache. Shooting pains in my va jay jay lay night, better known as "lightning crotch" :haha:

I THINK I'm going to start testing in about a week. Unless I get a feeling or symptom before then. I have long cycles so not expecting AF for another almost two weeks. But I also don't usually O so could be a shorter cycle


----------



## TinyLynne

You have a 21 day luteal phase Powell? Is it always that long?


----------



## Powell130

TinyLynne said:


> You have a 21 day luteal phase Powell? Is it always that long?


My cycles have always been on the long end but even more so since giving birth and still breastfeeding. I had long LPs whe TTC my son so that much hasn't changed. Cycles averaging 35-45 days but also didnt O but once every handful of months


----------



## Babylove100

happynewmom1 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Ah lovely scan photo!! Yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you! How have you been??Click to expand...

I'm doing good! I didn't realise how much I needed a break from ttc! We're on holiday at the mo so just relaxing and enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## tag74

Hi there! Would love to join or continue to follow your journeys. I just had a D&C yesterday. No bleeding today just some cramping. I'm 41 this month so I really don't want to wait much longer. Have enjoyed reading through the journal to see your successes. 

FX to you guys!


----------



## mssk

Welcome Tag74. I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope you have a quick recovery and get your BFP soon!


----------



## mssk

What a beautiful scan happy!!!

Ladies I thought I would ask you all for your opinions. It is now cycle day 41 and I still have not gotten AF. I had signs that I was going to ovulate around cycle day 14 but ovulation seemed to fail. My Dr. has been less than helpful about everything. I have progesterone pills for inducing AF left from after our son was born. Should I take them or keep waiting it out. I just want AF to get here so we can check 1 month off of the 2 months wait the Dr. gave us. Thoughts?


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, for one I'm sorry your Dr is so unsupportive, I would think that they should test your progesterone or give you a scan to know if you ovulated or not. I hope you can find someone who can better support you. 

And while it isn't advised to do things against the Dr orders, I can't say that I won't do the same if I end up in that position in a couple of weeks. 

So what is the worse it could do? Look at worst case scenario and decide, that's what I usually do.


----------



## mssk

Thanks TinyLnne. We are looking for a new Dr. but we have had trouble finding one. My high risk Dr. won't see me until we have successfully reached 12 weeks and we love him. But I want my progesterone taken. I am certain that getting the injections with our daughter from 14 weeks on was all that kept her inside I have an IC. So I believe low progesterone could be a part of the problem why we can't make it to 12 weeks. Plus, what could taking that hurt, I don't see why the Dr. wont prescribe the prometrium just to calm my nerves. As for these pills I don't see another option right now, this Dr. is technically retired and doesn't seem to have the time for us/ he only does paps (small town no other options). My anemia is under control so there is no reason for AF to not be here. I never thought I'd want my period so bad.


----------



## TinyLynne

:( I really hope you find someone who supports you soon. And I completely understand about just wanting it to start. I'm in the same boat. (Though we were going to stop BDing around O time, and we have, but it looks like I Od early for the first time EVER! Whoops...


----------



## mssk

Oh TWW for you then? I have been cramping for weeks I feel bad for DH I have no desire to BD at all which is not like me. Oh well hopefully we will all be done with our waiting soon.


----------



## TinyLynne

I think so... Monitor never peaked. But I got metal tastes in my mouth for a couple of days now. And my CM was super egg white last week, and is not fertile at all now.


----------



## twin mum 27

Hi ladies. 

I had a chemical/early loss last month at 4w4d. 
We dtd once after that and then i freaked out and decided i wanted to wait and get my head straight before actively trying.. well to my shock i just got a bfp.. havent had a periid since the miscarriage.. i must only be about 3w4d.. im on utter disbelief and so scared its not gonna stick again..


----------



## twin mum 27

Ive also beem drinking a bit as i really didnt imagine this happening..


----------



## happynewmom1

Aww congrats! I hope this baby sticks! Drinking a little early early pregnancy
and especially before a bfp shouldn't hurt anything :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Good luck twin mum


----------



## mssk

Good luck twin mum!

TinyLynne, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: .

As for me I caved and started the Provera today. I just couldn't take it anymore I have not ovulated and I am cramping and tired all the time. I only had enough for one month so hopefully this sets my body back on track. It has been 45 days since the miscarriage was "complete" and 51 days since the bleeding started. I just need to feel like I am moving forward. My 2 month wait was turned into a 3 month wait with no period this cycle.


----------



## TinyLynne

Mssk, that is probably the best choice. Who knows how long it could have went on. I hope it works quickly for you. So does that could as a cycle to your Dr?


----------



## Powell130

Current chart and BFP chart. Looking mighty similar!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-14-08-44-39.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TinyLynne

Test! Test! Test!!!!


----------



## Powell130

I've been testing since 7DPO hahaha I didn't get BFP until two days after the last temp on the BFP chart so if I am pregnant I'm not expecting anything until next week lol gotta love my 3WW


----------



## mssk

TinyLynne, He said because of my HCG level never being very high and getting down to 0 within a two weeks from the start of the miscarriage that I should have expected AF in 4-5 weeks at most after the miscarriage completed. I should have had it around July 1st. So it put me having my period behind 2 weeks right now and the Provera takes another 5 days to produce bleeding so I am almost behind by an entire regular cycle. So I can't count the missed cycle. He said I have to have two successful periods with ovulation before we can TTC :( so I feel like I just got more time added to my 2 month sentence....The bleeding from Provera will count as a cycle as long as I ovulate.


----------



## mssk

Good luck Powell! After these losses I am going to have so much trouble waiting to test lol I don't think I will be able to control myself.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hopefully baby shows itself soon Powell!!

Mssk - that sounds absolutely horrible :( I can't believe he is making you wait 2, especially since your HCG was so low. I can understand 1 in some cases. 

When you called it a 'sentence' it absolutely broke my heart. That is exactly what it feels like, except we have done nothing to deserve it. 

I really hope these next 2 months go by quick for you. I know that it will feel like forever even if you have shorter cycles. But I have a really good feeling that it will all be worth it for you in the end. 

Remember that you aren't alone in all of this.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Hello everyone. I have read the entire thread now and I'm hoping I can join. Background: I have one child as a result of my first pregnancy, I had one mc in March (7weeks - D&C), and another at the end of June (5weeks - naturally) as a result of ttc #2. Our Dr. recommended we wait a couple of cycles, but DH and I decided to just ntnp starting now. It's nerve-wracking for sure.

I'm trying to keep calm cool and collected about all of this, but alas I'm symptom spotting. With each pregnancy I've had, I have had symptoms before bfp and I'm having what could be symptoms again, but I'm only on CD19 (if you count the first day of mc as CD1). I'm going to try my absolute best not to test at all until CD30 with the hope that I will either get AF before testing, or get a nice bright bfp. This is my goal.


----------



## TinyLynne

Ttcnumber2 - I think that is a great idea, but I'm weak and I know I couldn't hold off that long! Have your symptoms been different on BFP cycles vs bfn cycles?


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Tiny- I'm not sure I'm that strong either LOL. But I'm going to try!

I've had some the same and some different. I'm having indigestion and bloating this time which I had with mc #1, and headaches which I had with my DD and mc #2. I am also having a new one this time around which I don't know is a symptom of PG or not and that's some sharp pains where I imagine my cervix to be (sorry if that's TMI!). Who knows!


----------



## Powell130

Little dip today. Meh. Still above cover line tho and cervix is high, soft and tightly closed which is favorable so not tooooooooo worried yet lol


----------



## mssk

Powell- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! How many days left before you test?

TinyLynne- It has been heartbreaking. I felt like the Dr. was shaming me for not wanting to wait. Like we were irresponsible for not waiting after the first miscarriage. He demanded I wait this time. All I could picture was a judge slamming down his gavel in my head...like I had no choice but to follow his word or another loss would be my fault if we tried to soon. The worst part is I thought last time I took the Provera it took 5 days to induce bleeding but I must be remembering wrong. It takes 1-14 days after the last pill is taken (10 days of pills). So I officially have an entire cycle gone waiting for AF. Honestly I think I am going to lose my mind if it takes 14 days after I am done taking it to get AF. I think I will have trouble not trying this cycle. On the plus side the Provera is making me sick which stinks but it means it is working. I have some ovulation symptoms so that's good.
You are right none of us deserve this. But, it will pay off for us in the end. It is worth the wait.


----------



## TinyLynne

My first OB did the same thing when I wanted to try after my first loss, HCG was 21, and she was so rude about it, "I know more than you, but do whatever you want" after I brought up some new research on wether it was necessary to wait or not. Wouldn't even look into it. I got my records from that office a few weeks ago, and it crushed me reading her notes about me "patient stated they were NOT waiting" um... No, I asked questions about it "we discussed in great length the risks" um... No, you didn't... 

I was so upset that now these note are going to my new doctors and she made me look like an arrogant jerk. 

Sorry, I get pretty upset just thinking about it. 

Interestingly, when they sent my records, there was another persons records in there as well, her name, bday, social security number! Not to mention occupation and medical history etc. so instead of destroying the records and just forgetting about it, I filed a claim with the department of health and human services for wrongful disclosure of documents. I guess the revenge made me feel a little better, lol, although they were in the wrong, I mean, I could have stolen a persons identity with all that info (of course I never would).


----------



## mssk

I am so sorry you had that experience Tiny. It is sad that some Dr.'s just do not even try to really communicate and really "hear" what their patients are trying to say. Especially when there is research that states the opposite of what they are suggesting. It was really unprofessional for her to write her notes in a hateful manner. I would have done the same thing. DHHS should know about that it is a clear HIPPA violation and you would think someone would double check before sending records! Communication does not seem to be a strong suit of many people in medical professions. As patients we get treated like we never know anything. It bothers me so much. On one hand I am grateful I have seen this side of it. I am a CNA and I am in college to become a nurse in the hopes of becoming a nurse midwife. The care I have received has reinforced to me just how important it is to listen to patients.


----------



## Powell130

mssk said:


> Powell- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! How many days left before you test?
> 
> TinyLynne- It has been heartbreaking. I felt like the Dr. was shaming me for not wanting to wait. Like we were irresponsible for not waiting after the first miscarriage. He demanded I wait this time. All I could picture was a judge slamming down his gavel in my head...like I had no choice but to follow his word or another loss would be my fault if we tried to soon. The worst part is I thought last time I took the Provera it took 5 days to induce bleeding but I must be remembering wrong. It takes 1-14 days after the last pill is taken (10 days of pills). So I officially have an entire cycle gone waiting for AF. Honestly I think I am going to lose my mind if it takes 14 days after I am done taking it to get AF. I think I will have trouble not trying this cycle. On the plus side the Provera is making me sick which stinks but it means it is working. I have some ovulation symptoms so that's good.
> You are right none of us deserve this. But, it will pay off for us in the end. It is worth the wait.

I'm an addict and been testing every morning for a week lol not expecting bfp or af until next week tho :coffee:


----------



## Powell130

TinyLynne said:


> My first OB did the same thing when I wanted to try after my first loss, HCG was 21, and she was so rude about it, "I know more than you, but do whatever you want" after I brought up some new research on wether it was necessary to wait or not. Wouldn't even look into it. I got my records from that office a few weeks ago, and it crushed me reading her notes about me "patient stated they were NOT waiting" um... No, I asked questions about it "we discussed in great length the risks" um... No, you didn't...
> 
> I was so upset that now these note are going to my new doctors and she made me look like an arrogant jerk.
> 
> Sorry, I get pretty upset just thinking about it.
> 
> Interestingly, when they sent my records, there was another persons records in there as well, her name, bday, social security number! Not to mention occupation and medical history etc. so instead of destroying the records and just forgetting about it, I filed a claim with the department of health and human services for wrongful disclosure of documents. I guess the revenge made me feel a little better, lol, although they were in the wrong, I mean, I could have stolen a persons identity with all that info (of course I never would).

Wow


----------



## TinyLynne

That sounds so exciting mssk! That would be such a rewarding profession! I was honestly looking up "most rewarding professions" after an annoying day at work the other day and midwife was one of them. My job isn't rewarding at all, I need to help people to be happy, I keep questioning why I chose my degree, but I'm glad I did so I could meet DH!


----------



## mssk

Powell- I am sure I will be the same way when it is time even though DH has asked me to hold off on testing when it is time so that we get "good clear lines." 

TinyLynne- That's what I thought. I worked in a nursing home for awhile but although it was rewarding work and I loved my patients it was depressing. I decided to go back to school. I need happy work too!


----------



## TinyLynne

Don't you love when husbands say "just hold off"... Yeah, ok honey.... NOT! we are crazy people that NEED TO KNOW! Lol


----------



## Powell130

mssk said:


> Powell- I am sure I will be the same way when it is time even though DH has asked me to hold off on testing when it is time so that we get "good clear lines."
> 
> TinyLynne- That's what I thought. I worked in a nursing home for awhile but although it was rewarding work and I loved my patients it was depressing. I decided to go back to school. I need happy work too!

For that reason I don't tell hubs when testing time is :thumbup:

That and I test after he goes to work so he doesn't see how much if a freak I am when I turn the flashlight on


----------



## mssk

LOL yes!!! That is when I just make up some excuse for why I need to go to the store and hide the tests under other items. Then I wait for him to fall asleep or go to work. He knows I am crazy and has caught me sauntering out of the bathroom at all hours. But a girl has got to know!


----------



## Powell130

mssk said:


> LOL yes!!! That is when I just make up some excuse for why I need to go to the store and hide the tests under other items. Then I wait for him to fall asleep or go to work. He knows I am crazy and has caught me sauntering out of the bathroom at all hours. But a girl has got to know!

Hahahhahaha


----------



## TinyLynne

Yup. I think we should probably start investing in first response stock... This time of the month has to be pretty high! Lol


----------



## Powell130

Soooo my temp wasn't accurate...hubs turned the thermostat down last night, said I was sweating when he got home


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne said:


> My first OB did the same thing when I wanted to try after my first loss, HCG was 21, and she was so rude about it, "I know more than you, but do whatever you want" after I brought up some new research on wether it was necessary to wait or not. Wouldn't even look into it. I got my records from that office a few weeks ago, and it crushed me reading her notes about me "patient stated they were NOT waiting" um... No, I asked questions about it "we discussed in great length the risks" um... No, you didn't...
> 
> I was so upset that now these note are going to my new doctors and she made me look like an arrogant jerk.
> 
> Sorry, I get pretty upset just thinking about it.
> 
> Interestingly, when they sent my records, there was another persons records in there as well, her name, bday, social security number! Not to mention occupation and medical history etc. so instead of destroying the records and just forgetting about it, I filed a claim with the department of health and human services for wrongful disclosure of documents. I guess the revenge made me feel a little better, lol, although they were in the wrong, I mean, I could have stolen a persons identity with all that info (of course I never would).

mssk and TinyLynne- this is horrible! I hate when Drs act frustrated that you have questions or concerns and don't just take at face value everything they say. They "practice" medicine because everyone is different AND because new discoveries are made every day in medicine. It'a supposed to be a partnership and they have to listen in order to make that work. I hope you both find the support that you both deserve.

I asked my docs about waiting and they gave me their standard 2 cycle answer. I decided not to discuss it further and just move forward as my DH and I see fit as they did say "this is just our recommendation, but you can of course use your own judgment". I guess we will see what they say though if it actually results in something!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Powell130 said:


> mssk said:
> 
> 
> LOL yes!!! That is when I just make up some excuse for why I need to go to the store and hide the tests under other items. Then I wait for him to fall asleep or go to work. He knows I am crazy and has caught me sauntering out of the bathroom at all hours. But a girl has got to know!
> 
> HahahhahahaClick to expand...

I am so guilty of this too!!!! I'm really trying to show restraint this time, but with 10 days to go I'm already getting antsy!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Powell130 said:


> Soooo my temp wasn't accurate...hubs turned the thermostat down last night, said I was sweating when he got home

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Exciting Powell!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I feel like I've seen that after a mc you can ov late, but is it possible to also ov early?? I do not temp or use opk's, but I feel like I've been experiencing symptoms for about a week now which would be too long if I o'ed at normal time. Basically I'm just trying to give myself an excuse to test early :blush:


----------



## mssk

YAY Powell!! With our DS I was sweating like crazy during the real early days.


----------



## TinyLynne

I never really have a problem finding an excuse to test early. If I want to, I will, and I don't feel guilty about it anymore. To me, it is worth the money to just know. That being said, it is only worth it after a certain DPO, and then I do them every other day, not usually everyday.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Agreed. I think I was just trying to do that because I told myself since this was the first cycle after the mc that I was going to play it cool and try to not have high expectations. In other words, if I end up with a BFP, fantastic. But if I don't, at least with AF, I will know the start of my next cycle. So that's why I had the goal of trying to wait. Probably me trying to protect myself more than anything.

But it's a lost cause I think because I can't help but have high expectations. I was just trying to determine my 'start testing date' based on my normal cycle but I guess there is nothing normal about this cycle given how it started. So I didn't know if there was any point to testing earlier than I normally would have previously for my 30 day cycle length.


----------



## TinyLynne

How far were you with your last mc?


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne said:


> How far were you with your last mc?

About 5 1/2 weeks


----------



## TinyLynne

My next cycles really didn't change much after mine. They were early too.


----------



## TinyLynne

I thought my month off was coming to an end, but....


----------



## TinyLynne

Yup...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Powell130

TinyLynne said:


> I thought my month off was coming an end, but....

..........

:coffee:

Good news I hope?!


----------



## Powell130

TinyLynne said:


> Yup...

Yes!! :happydance: congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

Refer to above post.


----------



## Powell130

TinyLynne said:


> Refer to above post.

We posted at the same time lol


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks. The crazy thing is, we both looked at it and said, "well, want to turn on Netflix?" Like nothing happened.


----------



## Powell130

TinyLynne said:


> Thanks. The crazy thing is, we both looked at it and said, "well, want to turn on Netflix?" Like nothing happened.

Lmao!!


----------



## happynewmom1

I'm really hoping for the best for you, TinyLynne! :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Congrats TinyLynne!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations TinyLynne. So happy for you. Xx


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm not really nervous or excited until I see lines get darker. I can tell my hubby is the same way.


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne said:


> I'm not really nervous or excited until I see lines get darker. I can tell my hubby is the same way.

Totally understandable :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

I think AF will be here soon. Temp keeps going down :/ I was so hopeful too!


----------



## Powell130

Got up to check CM and CP...
:witch:


----------



## happynewmom1

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Powell! :(


----------



## mssk

YES!! TinyLynne that is awesome! How many DPO are you? That line looks pretty strong but I know how you feel about the lines getting darker I know I will feel the same way. And netflix? lol you guys sound just like us :haha:


----------



## mssk

Aww Powell I am so sorry.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yeah.... Well, line wasn't darker this morning, and the spotting is back, so this one is the same as the others. Not being negative, just realistic.


----------



## mssk

I'm sorry TinyLynne. Have you seen the new Dr. yet? I know it is discouraging, you will get there. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## tag74

I'm sorry Powell. And Tiny sending hope your way that this will stick. I know this journey is a frustrating process. Praying for you both!

I had a D&C 9 days ago. My Beta was about 200 about 4 days ago. I'm getting some EWCM, did any of you experience that soon after a MC? I did take an OPK and they are almost positive, but I'm wondering if its residual hormones from the pregnancy.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So sorry Powell. TinyLynne- so sorry for you as well, but holding out hope!


----------



## TinyLynne

I don't have a new Dr. I had an appointment with an RE that I cancelled because my insurance wouldn't approve it, but I wish I had just kept it and paid out of pocket. I had a conversation with my OB about working with him until I get new insurance and he sounded on board, but then kinda went MIA on me because he really is so busy.


----------



## TinyLynne

OMG! There actually IS progression! Yesterday evening, this morning, this afternoon!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## happynewmom1

Yes there is! Has the spotting stopped? There is definitely progression since last night and today.. Tomorrow should be even darker since hcg doubles like every other day, right? :) can't wait to see your next test. I really am hoping for you!!


----------



## TinyLynne

It was only a little bit of brown on TP this morning. Nothing else.


----------



## happynewmom1

Well that sounds like good news! Fx there isn't anymore and tomorrow's test is even darker!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

That's fantastic TinyLynne! There is definitely progression.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Tested this morning. BFN. Still holding out hope though as its early.

The symptoms I was having are gone so maybe the bloating was related to ovulation?? It would be new to me, but maybe. Who knows!


----------



## TinyLynne

What DPO are you?


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne said:


> What DPO are you?

I'm not really sure because I do not chart or use opk's. :shrug:


----------



## mssk

TinyLynne- I'm sorry, my high risk OB is the same way. When I finally try to get in just to see him, instead of the small town Dr. here, he is booked out months in advance. He is so good. But that means he is always so busy. How are you feeling? Your progression looks good. How is it today?


----------



## mssk

Not much news here day 5 of Provera, so pretty much just twiddling my thumbs till AF gets here. I was surprised today. DH said he wants to try this cycle after AF since it has been almost two months since our last loss. He thinks waiting another month is making us both miserable. What do you guys think is it okay to knock a cycle of the 2 cycle sentence our Dr. handed us? He wants us to wait because there was no cycle in between our two losses but now we have waited almost 2 months with no cycle since then. My AF is so sketchy--coming when ever it feels like it and I only have one cycles worth of the Provera so if we don't try after who knows when AF will show again?!


----------



## mssk

ttcnumber2ky-, My symptoms always take a little longer to show up. What type of test are you using? You could still be in it for this month!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Mssk- I personally decided not to wait even though my high risk recommended it. We waited 2 full cycles between mc1 and mc2 and unfortunately, it didn't work for us there just in the fact that the result was another mc. That's not to say waiting two cycles wouldn't give us a better chance this time, but it just seems like there are so many conflicting opinions out there depending on the source that we just decided to let go and let what is meant to be happen! Now depending on how this works out, we may change our opinion &#128522;. I think it's just a decision you have to come to together! Good luck! I hope the provera does the trick for you and AF shows soon.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

mssk said:


> ttcnumber2ky-, My symptoms always take a little longer to show up. What type of test are you using? You could still be in it for this month!

I'm using a FRER. If I was having my normal cycle, AF would be due on the 26th or 27th. However this cycle started with my mc, so who knows! If it was my normal cycle though, it would be pretty early to test. Probably around 6dpo. I just thought I might have o'd early due to the bloating and indigestion I was having which have been telltale pregnancy symptoms for me in the past.


----------



## TinyLynne

Mssk, just a little darker today, but still progressing. Will do another in the am, and I told DH that as soon as the test line is as dark as the control, I will tell my OB... Maybe. I'm still thinking maybe just wait til my appointment with him, I'd be 6.5 weeks then anyway, and it's not like he can do anything except monitor my betas.... I just don't know yet. 

And the waiting is completely up to you, and I'm sure your Dr will say the same thing, he advises a wait probably based on what he was taught, but the decision is yours. I've done the wait, then still mc, and I've not waited and still mc. And now this is my 3rd cycle in a row with a BFP (no wait cycles between), and this one is already going better than the last 2 at least. So I am in the same boat as TTCnumber2, it hasn't helped or hurt us, and it is a decision that you and hubby have to make. 

Good luck!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Cramping this morning. Who knows if it means early AF or sign of implantation. If I was having a normal cycle for me, I'd be about 8dpo. I tested this morning, and sometimes I look at it and think I see the haze of something and other times look and think it's just stark white. It's a blue dye though so who knows! I might pick up some FRER's today.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Ok there is definitely something there, but since it has now been an hour since I took it, could be evap. Going to try a 4 hr hold and then take a FRER.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yes, do an FRER, they don't lie! And still, 8 DPO is pretty early, so don't fret too much yet!


----------



## mssk

Tinylynne- I feel the same way about when we get another positive. All the Dr. can do is monitor betas and if something is wrong they can't do anything to stop it. I am so happy they are progressing for you. I am so glad that this time seems to be going better for you. 
I guess I just feel like we have already waited almost 2 months without AF showing and I don't know how much longer we can wait. If something is going to happen I don't feel like that extra month will have made the difference between a sticky pregnancy and another loss. So I think with DH on board for next cycle we will just go for it. 

And ttcnumber2ky- FRER definitely the blue dye struggle is real! I never knew until we missed our BFP with our daughter. Blue dye tests did not pick up a positive result at all only evap lines.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

BFN on FRER. I was only able to hold a little under 3 hours. So either I didn't hold long enough or the blue dye test strikes again! Either way, I know it doesn't mean I'm out yet as it's still early.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yesterday had a little more progression. 

Friday evening I sent an email to my pastor. I told him I need prayers because I'm losing faith and told him the whole journey. The last thing I said was that it is hard to feel loved... Then I started getting decent progression! Yesterday at the store DH and I were at the check out and saw baby girl shoes and headband. Which was funny because I've been telling him it's a girl. Lol. Then once we got to the belt, there was a random card on the side that someone must have set there and it said "A new heartbeat filled with God's love" and it totally wowed me, I even asked my DH if he thought it was weird (he is not religious) and he said yeah, it was weird and a sign. All I have been thinking was that I may actually see a heartbeat this time. Then this morning, my line is even fainter than the very first one I took. 

What a cruel joke.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Tiny- I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you see progression tomorrow and today's was just a fluke. I know it is so hard to remain positive through all of this.


----------



## TinyLynne

I took another this afternoon, my afternoons are always darker than fmu, it's not a fluke :(


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Oh TinyLynne, I'm so sorry :-(.


----------



## mssk

TinyLynne I am so sorry that you are not getting further progression. Have you tested today and have you heard back from your pastor? We are both really spiritual but we don't follow a specific religion. We do bible study at home. But, I know how you feel, with the losses it can be hard to have faith. I know it is so hard and I am sorry. I pray for all of us in this thread every night and I hope we all get there soon.


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks for your prayers mssk, I was ok after the first 2 losses with my faith, but the 3rd started shaking it, but I was still ok. But 4.... I'm not sure anymore. And I hate it. 

I did test this morning, very light. I expect AF any time now. Sooner rather than later I hope.


----------



## mssk

I understand it is very hard, it definitely is a big test of faith. My husband seems to think if we believe nothing will go wrong then nothing will go wrong. Well I think it is impossible to not question if everything will be okay after you have suffered a loss/losses. I am so sorry you are going through this. Did you start clomid this cycle, or soy? I was waiting to start anything till I got AF.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne and Mssk- I feel the exact same and my husband feels the same way. He keeps telling me to try and be positive because he believes it can make a difference. While I think good thoughts and positivity can definitely help, if there's something wrong, I think more is needed than just positive thoughts! I think for me it's also a defense mechanism to keep my emotions in check. As I was telling my husband the other day, you symptom spot and symptom spot for pregnancy before you get a BFP, but for those that have experienced loss, the second you get it, you start symptom spotting for a miscarriage. I don't know if there is anyway around that.

My husband and I also share faith and honestly that and the strong relationship we have I think is the only reason I can continue on this journey. It is so hard.

Quick update - I'm getting very very faint lines on FRER, but coupled with a LOT of cramping. Cramping like this has NOT meant good things for me in the past so not too excited about that. They are definite squinters.


----------



## TinyLynne

Picture TTC!!! I've had faint lines on FRERs and got positive clear blue digital with weeks estimator that day


----------



## mssk

I hate faint lines. I am honestly not excited about when we can test again because I know I am going to turn into a complete crazy person and buy FRER's a digitals and POAS like 3 times a day.--How many DPO are you ttcnumber2ky?

I only have 2 more days of Provera and then the wait for AF is on! Hopefully it takes 1 day as opposed to 14. But, I am going to try really hard not to stress about it.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

I am 9dpo. This one is right after I took it, but I'll post another taken an hour later. I feel like I could barely see it right after ... Like I had to squint and get really really close. An hour later I can see it without squinting. Still not considering it a definite yet as its soooo light.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Here is the one an hour after I took it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TinyLynne

I see it! And FRERs don't lie! Never to me anyway. Evans have only showed up 2+ DAYS later for me! Yay!!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

As for me, is it bad that I wish I was just bleeding already? If this is ending (and with multiple light tests and I'm 16DPO after darker tests a few days ago) then I wish it would just go. I can't imagine what it is like for people who make it further than this before realizing that there is a problem. I feel horrible for thinking it, but each time I go to the bathroom, I am almost hoping to see blood, or a MIRACULOUS dark positive! But the last time that happened, it lightened up, then darkened again, then still miscarried a couple of days later.


----------



## mssk

I see it!!!!YAY! Like tinylynne said evaps take a long time to show up on FRERs.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Thanks TinyLynne. I think I just am not letting myself get excited because of the cramping. With my LO, I never had any cramps whatsoever, but with both mc's, I had cramps from day 1. Even with the pregnancy I carried to 11 weeks (baby stopped growing at 7 weeks), I had cramps pretty much the entire time. So I think I'm just waiting to see if the lines get darker and if the cramps stop.

I bought ic's the other day. If this one turns out to stick the next few days, has anyone ever monitored progression with ic's? Thoughts??


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Thanks Mssk. I'm glad you ladies can see it too and I'm not just going crazy staring at these tests.

Sometimes I sit there and think "I wonder what I look like right now holding this test fifteen different ways and squinting like I'm staring into the sun".


----------



## mssk

I felt that way last time Tinylynne, I knew it was over and I was just waiting for my body to realize it. Unlike my first loss where I spent the week trying to convince myself that everything was still okay. What a horrible feeling being in limbo. I really hope you get darker positives. It's completely normal to feel like you just want it to be done if it is already over.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne- it is absolutely not horrible. I felt the exact same way with both of mine. Once I felt like it was over, I just wanted to move forward and that was hard for me to do until things began. I either wanted that or for the Dr to call me and say that my betas looked great and everything was fine.


----------



## mssk

ttcnumber2ky- I know nothing anyone says can help shake the worry but I just thought I'd share a little bit about my pregnancy with DD with you.
With our daughter we tried and thought that we failed to conceive. We tested with blue dye tests and an FRER (now that I look back at my journal) around the time AF was due. All 3 tests negative-though I remember throwing the FRER away right after the 3 minute mark because I just felt it was over. I had horrible cramping and began bleeding bright red blood and turned into AF or so we thought. I had horrible cramping and could barely make it through work for 2 weeks after. It was so bad that I went to my OB (at the time) as an emergency visit and got a whole physical and blood work up (this was on a friday). On Monday to my utter shock they called and told me that I was pregnant. After all the cramping and AF like bleeding she was in there.


----------



## TinyLynne

That is such an amazing story Mssk!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

mssk - that is an amazing story! and thank you because it does help!!! It lets me know that it doesn't have to be ominous. i hope i can have an equally wonderful outcome. here's hoping for progression tomorrow morning.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

No real progression this morning, and the cramping continues. Guess it's a wait and see. I was hoping for a brighter line to put my mind at ease. Oh well!


----------



## TinyLynne

It hasn't been 24 hours yet, it will take a little time to darken up. Ease your mind for a little bit lady! I know it is hard though. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Thanks TinyLynne. I'll try! Sometimes it's hard not to assume the worst. The cramps are lightening up a little bit now, so that's good.

How are you doing?


----------



## TinyLynne

Still haven't started bleeding, but I feel it's coming today and tomorrow. Boobs have lightened up, dull ache of AF has began and my knees are hurting (weird I know, but this has always been an AF sign for me).


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Not weird. Whenever I have cramps, they always travel down into my legs.

I hope you are able to get some answers soon. I know how hard it is when you feel it's over and you are just waiting for your body to fully catch up.


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

On an unrelated note, someone that I haven't seen in awhile just said to me, "hey, it's about time you start thinking about number 2 isn't it?" I know I've probably said things to people in the past but I can promise I NEVER will again. It stings every time.


----------



## TinyLynne

I hate hearing those things! I have been unexpectedly cool so far with responses. But I always feel like the next time will be the time I explode. Mostly with my Dad's girlfriend.


----------



## mssk

I get pain in my legs to. But, I honestly wish I took detailed notes on symptoms during pregnancy, miscarriage, and AF. I always feel like I am straining to remember if there were any differences in the cramping or pains. 

I hate when people say those thing. It is so insensitive. You never know what really is going on in someones life and to assume is just inconsiderate. I am so sorry I know we all have heard these comments at some point. For me it is my mom and a close friend who always bring thing up to me. It hurts and they just keep doing it. I think the next time someone says something to me I might lose it to.


----------



## mssk

Tomorrow is my last day of Provera :happydance:. Hopefully I get AF soon after. Then we can get back to TTC!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Awesome Mssk. I hope AF starts soon for you!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

OK so better signs this afternoon. I took this test exactly 24 hrs after the first one I posted and it's definitely darker even though still light. And cramping seems to have stopped for now and my boobs are definitely starting to get sore. So I'm feeling a little better about things right now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TinyLynne

Yay ttc! That does look so much better!!!

I did start bleeding as expected. I'm just in the dumps, as if 4 mcs aren't enough to deal with, my mother and step dad are moving in for a couple of weeks and borrowed more money yesterday. And then today she said that he needs surgery and will be out of work for a couple of weeks after that and can they stay with us and can we HELP them then. So I have no idea what is going to happen or how long they are staying. I just don't think that it can possibly end well. 

Oh, and also, seems like my insurance won't cover any testing now either.... We meet with the GP next Wednesday to discuss. My insurance specifically excludes infertility and everything about it. And it sounds like rpl is considered infertility. 

So now I get to pay for my parents, my tests and any treatments out of pocket, still paying our student loans and on top of it, I'm not happy with my job, it is unfulfilling. But for now, I'm stuck. 

Sorry again for the negativity, I'm just at such a loss for what to do right now and honestly, I'm scared.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

ttcnumber2ky- congrats, that's def a line!

TinyLynne :hugs: I know it's hard when all you want to do is be pregnant again.

I will spare you the gory details but I have had 2 2nd trimester losses in November and again at the end of June. They are both for different reasons, neither supposed to repeat. I want to put it all behind me and get pregnant again, but I'm not sure I'm going to ovulate this cycle. I've had way too many days of EWCM and no temp rise :( I just wish I'd ovulate or AF would come. I want my body to be back to a good starting phase...


----------



## TinyLynne

That sounds so heartbreaking xanzaba, I hope that those are the only losses you will ever have and that you get your rainbow soon


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne said:


> Yay ttc! That does look so much better!!!
> 
> I did start bleeding as expected. I'm just in the dumps, as if 4 mcs aren't enough to deal with, my mother and step dad are moving in for a couple of weeks and borrowed more money yesterday. And then today she said that he needs surgery and will be out of work for a couple of weeks after that and can they stay with us and can we HELP them then. So I have no idea what is going to happen or how long they are staying. I just don't think that it can possibly end well.
> 
> Oh, and also, seems like my insurance won't cover any testing now either.... We meet with the GP next Wednesday to discuss. My insurance specifically excludes infertility and everything about it. And it sounds like rpl is considered infertility.
> 
> So now I get to pay for my parents, my tests and any treatments out of pocket, still paying our student loans and on top of it, I'm not happy with my job, it is unfulfilling. But for now, I'm stuck.
> 
> Sorry again for the negativity, I'm just at such a loss for what to do right now and honestly, I'm scared.

I'm so sorry and I'm so sorry you have to deal with all of this while going through your 4th mc :-(. It just is not fair.

That stinks your insurance won't cover any costs! I often don't understand why insurance companies won't cover any tests for infertility. Just from a pure cost perspective, if those that are struggling with infertility don't cover the costs themselves to have the tests run, it likely will end up costing the insurance company more in Dr's bills and procedures for the miscarriages that they have. I think the bill for the D&C I had from the hospital totaled around $15K alone (not my cost, but the total).

Maybe your GP could help you sort through some of the tests to start with that maybe could offer some good information, but maybe aren't so ridiculously expensive. I would hope a lot of the blood work stuff wouldn't be too bad. It's not fair you have to think about those kinds of decisions though!

I hope you are able to find some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

xanzaba - so sorry to hear about your losses, and i hope your cycle figures itself out soon!


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you so much TTCNumber2. What's bad is its not that the insurance company doesn't cover infertility, my company that I work for specifically excluded it from the plan that they offer. It's one of those things in fine print on page 264, you know? I'm really disappointed in my company and I will bring it up to them. Meanwhile, I do hope that we can get some good discussion in with our GP and maybe get some of the cheaper or most useful tests going. 

I really appreciate this support so much. You have no idea.


----------



## xanzaba

Tiny- I had some infertility tests done before getting pregnant the first time, and there are some infertility tests that can be billed as general health tests. Also, if you need tests/procedures done and are paying out of pocket, some doctors will give you a discount. It's not perfect, but when you have to pay out of pocket, every dollar counts.
Finally, avoiding doctors in hospitals keeps the costs down significantly.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yeah, I had some thyroid and lupus tests done and those went towards my insurance, but genetic is a little harder to bill. But we will absolutely ask about cash discounts. Thanks!


----------



## Pato

Hi ladies, can I join you here? I'm CD9 cycle 4 TTC. Had a EMC last week at 4 weeks. Started spotting on 13th July and went to OBGYN on Monday. He said I had an infection and was spotting from my cervix not my uterus. Scan showed my uterus intact with no bleeding, but too early to c anything, gave me a vaginal antibiotic for the infection. Woke up Tuesday morning with heavy bleeding but no pain. Remained in bed Tuesday and Wednesday but by night time the cramps set in like labour and I passed clots and tissue Thursday. Bleeding stopped Thursday. We started bd yesterday at cd8 hoping for an LO this time. We lost our 3yr old two years ago and I never considered trying again until recently. We really miss her and believe another would help us heal...

Sorry for your losses ladies I know it's hard. All the best to you all:hugs:


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne - That is really disappointing about your company. I would definitely bring it up to them. I hope your GP is able to find a way to get some of the testing covered for you!


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Welcome Pato. So sorry to hear of your losses. I hope those are the last for you. I wish you the best of luck this cycle.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hi Pato, so sorry that you find yourself here. I hope that this month gets you your rainbow baby. I am so sorry for your mc and the loss of your daughter, I can't imagine what you have been through.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Pato, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. This thread seems to have nice people and some baby mojo :)


----------



## Pato

Thanks ladies for your welcome...hope everyone had a wonderful day


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi Pato, we are on some other threads together. Welcome. Xx

AFM, finally CD1 after a lkng 6 week cycle. Clomid must have really screwed me up this month but at least it's over now. Into a fresh new cycle, starting Clomid again tomorrow. Praying for a better cycle this month with tracking.


----------



## xanzaba

Teeny- it's good sometimes to start with a fresh cycle. How have you been tolerating clomid? We're thinking of trying it. Fx'ed this is your cycle.

AFM- don't know what's going on, but I've had a lot of ewcm and no temp spike. Also, even though I have been a bit bloated like usual around O, no O pains. I guess maybe my body decided to keep the little eggy for next cycle? Or maybe it's just taking a long time to gear up this cycle. Did anyone else have lots of ewcm? Did you O?


----------



## Pato

xanzaba said:


> Teeny- it's good sometimes to start with a fresh cycle. How have you been tolerating clomid? We're thinking of trying it. Fx'ed this is your cycle.
> 
> AFM- don't know what's going on, but I've had a lot of ewcm and no temp spike. Also, even though I have been a bit bloated like usual around O, no O pains. I guess maybe my body decided to keep the little eggy for next cycle? Or maybe it's just taking a long time to gear up this cycle. Did anyone else have lots of ewcm? Did you O?

I've had EWCM for the last 4 days now and O pain each day as well. My app keeps changing my O date each day bc I have no Temp spike either. I started DTD since CD 8 and I'm on CD 13 today and I'm a little tired IYKWIM....hoping I get a rise tomorrow....GL to you:flower:


----------



## Pato

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi Pato, we are on some other threads together. Welcome. Xx
> 
> AFM, finally CD1 after a lkng 6 week cycle. Clomid must have really screwed me up this month but at least it's over now. Into a fresh new cycle, starting Clomid again tomorrow. Praying for a better cycle this month with tracking.

:hi: Teeny, how are ya


----------



## xanzaba

Pato- I know what you mean. DH has been enjoying the uncertainty. To be fair we weren't DTD much before the miscarriage. 

Looks like I _finally_ have my temp spike after 7+ days of EWCM, bloating and finally some consistent pain on one side. Funny how you can yearn for that pain in the side.

I think that my thermometer is not the best. My main thermometer finally bit the dust after so much temping. I bought it because when I got fed up with this thermometer and it's wonky temps. Today I made DH take his temp and it was only 97.8 after waking up and having coffee. If this month doesn't take, then I'm going to invest in a new thermometer for my next cycle.


----------



## Pato

xanzaba said:


> Pato- I know what you mean. DH has been enjoying the uncertainty. To be fair we weren't DTD much before the miscarriage.
> 
> Looks like I _finally_ have my temp spike after 7+ days of EWCM, bloating and finally some consistent pain on one side. Funny how you can yearn for that pain in the side.
> 
> I think that my thermometer is not the best. My main thermometer finally bit the dust after so much temping. I bought it because when I got fed up with this thermometer and it's wonky temps. Today I made DH take his temp and it was only 97.8 after waking up and having coffee. If this month doesn't take, then I'm going to invest in a new thermometer for my next cycle.

Yea I'm with you on that. My thermy no longer beeps and I think I may be needing a new one so I'm gonna get one soon, tomorrow if my temps don't rise actually....


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

So i disappeared for the weekend to take a much needed break! I think I have caught up.

Xanzaba- so this most recent cycle where we have been lucky enough to conceive, i had a LOT of bloating and no o pain when I mustve ovulated even though i almost always have o pain. So you definitely could've still o'd without it although it sounds like now with your temp spike it could be now! Good luck!

Pato- hope you get that temp spike too!

Teeny-best of luck with this next round of clomid.

Tiny- i hope you are recovering well and things are okay at home. :hugs:

Mssk- i hope AF has shown her face so you can get going soon!


----------



## mssk

Welcome Pato and xanzaba. I am so sorry for your losses. I am glad you found us here though! This group has saved my life and my husband from me constantly talking to him about my every worry:winkwink:.


----------



## mssk

I decided to take a break over the weekend too. It was nice here so we spent the weekend at various parks hiking and climbing with DS and DD by the creek. I was hoping all the activity would help push AF into action. But, now today is day 4 after the last pill of Provera and still just symptomatic :coffee: so I am just sitting here waiting hoping it doesn't take the dreaded 14 days to arrive. I never pay to much attention to AF symptoms (I use to have it horrible in my teens. No mistaking it I'd be out of school for the entire duration). Now I don't notice the symptoms. But, since I am looking for them-my hips hurt, my breast are sore(mostly in the am) and I have cramping and back pain. It has got to be soon right?:nope:

How is everyone else this morning-how were you weekends?

Tiny- I hope you are feeling okay today :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

I started my Femara this weekend so that made me feel better mentally, like I'm trying something different and actually have a shot this month! 

Also, it was a Harry Potter weekend on ABC Family, so it rocked as always :)


----------



## mssk

:haha:Wait? I missed Harry Potter weekend?!
Probably better of because we would probably not have left the house lol

I am glad you were able to start Femara ! hopefully we will both have a good month


----------



## TinyLynne

Yup. Lol. To be honest I actually only watched a couple bits and pieces because my mom and step dad are staying with us and I didn't want to make them watch it. And we did get out of the house a bit, it was a nice weekend! 

But I did honor Harry Potter weekend by getting "It does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live" tattooed above my ankle. lol


----------



## xanzaba

This morning I had spotting, bright red when I wiped (sorry if tmi), and it stopped with that. I've been having a dull ache on my left side. I'm also really beat, but that could be that I woke up to see DH off for a trip.

Of course, now I am stalking the internet, trying to figure out if this is O spotting or implantation. Both seem a little off timing-wise, but then again with my busted thermometer I'm not really sure that I am 3dpo. I want to believe it is O spotting because I don't want to get my hopes up too high. But I want it to be implantation bleeding. Well, fx'ed. I'll see what my temps do the next couple of days and then, if I'm feeling lucky, I might test on Friday.


----------



## tag74

xanzaba said:


> This morning I had spotting, bright red when I wiped (sorry if tmi), and it stopped with that. I've been having a dull ache on my left side. I'm also really beat, but that could be that I woke up to see DH off for a trip.
> 
> Of course, now I am stalking the internet, trying to figure out if this is O spotting or implantation. Both seem a little off timing-wise, but then again with my busted thermometer I'm not really sure that I am 3dpo. I want to believe it is O spotting because I don't want to get my hopes up too high. But I want it to be implantation bleeding. Well, fx'ed. I'll see what my temps do the next couple of days and then, if I'm feeling lucky, I might test on Friday.

Hi there, I noticed we MC maybe a week a part. Were you using OPKs? I feel like I will never ovulate. My OPKS are barely visible. I'm wondering if yours is implantation because of how sensitive everything probably is in there...I'm anxious to see what the next week brings for you!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Tag- Sorry to hear about your loss. The spotting was actually AF arriving, so I guess I didn't O. On the one side I'm disappointed, but on the other side glad I don't have to wait 2 weeks and waste an eggie. Hopefully AF will help clear out my system and I will have more time for my iron and folic acid levels to go back up.

I'm taking advantage, relaxing now with a glass of red wine and enjoying my freedom from the TWW and TTC.

Hope that you get your rainbow baby this cycle, but if not that you get a quick answer :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hmm, I wonder if I spoke too soon. I had some more spotting yesterday and it was heavier. But then it stopped, and my temp is high again today. I'm glad they warned me that abnormal is normal after a miscarriage. Ugh, sometimes this whole process is like reading tea leaves.

I haven't been using OPKs this cycle. Usually between O symptoms and my temp rise things are clearer than this, and it's probably too late to use them now.


----------



## tag74

Thanks for sharing your experience. Looking at your chart...if you DID ovulate when FF says you did, I would't imagine AF would be here yet, do you? I hope this is maybe a good sign for you!

Mine temps are still going up and down slightly and OPKs are a tiny bit darker this am but not much. Hoping to O soon to get this party started. :haha:

Keep us posted!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Tag- I hope your OPKs keep getting darker. I'll be checking on your chart :)

If I did O, this is not AF coming.  I've resorted to checking cervical position- I think it's a bit lower and firmer but I'm not really sure because I don't check regularly. I do feel a bit crampy and nauseated, but it might be in my head. I'm going to go buy a new thermometer and throw away this horrid thing- it beeps 10 times, but then keeps rising for several minutes.


----------



## xanzaba

So it's official, I'm out this month. Time to lick my wounds and move on to a fresh new cycle :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry xanzaba, better luck in this new cycle!


----------



## Pato

Gm ladies. So sorry Xanzaba I was hoping it wasn't AF coming, but at least now you have a fresh start....and get a new thermy.

Hope all you ladies are doing well today. I'm off today and gotta catch up on some laundry and some sleep:haha:....I've been DTD since CD 8 and I'm CD16 today. Had a boatload of EWCM yesterday after two dry days and finally got a temp spike this morning . At my doctor appointment on Monday the scan showed I would O from my left ovary and that seemed to have happened yesterday so I'm now 1DPO today . I did buy a new thermy and it gives higher temperature readings than my old one even when I take the temp simultaneously :shrug: 
Anyway all the best to everyone :flower:


----------



## tag74

Sorry xanzaba! My O doesn't seem to be on its way so I'm sure I'll be joining you soon.

FX everyone!


----------



## mssk

Tinylynne- I love that. What a great tattoo! 

Well Ladies it sound like we are all coming up on fresh cycles.

Pato-Goodluck I hope this cycle is the lucky one for you!

As for me, I am SIX (note the capital letters to symbolize just how frustrated I am lol) days post Provera and AF has still not shown. Lots of pulling and stretching feelings along with cramping. This is getting irritating...


----------



## mssk

:nope: Now 66 days post miscarriage with no cycle


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

Mssk- i hope AF shows soon so you can start your next cycle!

xanzaba- best of luck to you next cycle!


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm so sorry mssk :( that must be just agonizing. I really hope AF shows soon and you can get back to making that rainbow!


----------



## mssk

Thanks TinyLynne. It is driving me crazy I have never wanted AF to show so bad.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- I'm sorry you're going through this. Do you know if you ovulated? What does the doc say?


----------



## mssk

xanzaba- I had to take Provera to induce AF but I am now 7 days post finishing Provera and still no AF. I guess it can take upwards of 14 days after you finish the pills to work, but it has never taken this long in the past. I had failed ovulation before the Provera and 1 day on it where I had really watery cm. But, I am pretty sure no ovulation. I am losing my mind I have even taken FRER's in the like 1% chance I got pregnant while on the Provera and all BFN's. The Dr. here won't do anything for me. I live in a really small town and he is actually a retired OB and only see's women to montior HCG and do physical exams. My high risk OB is 40 minutes away and I love him but I have to be 12 weeks to see him so I haven't seen him because these past two pregnancies haven't even gotten close to 12 weeks. His NP said she will see me but when I am pregnant again. But, without AF I am feeling pretty lost right now. I just want to at least be back to ttcing :cry: I can't take this all I want to do is cry. I feel like right now I am not working toward anything.


----------



## xanzaba

mssk- sending you :hugs: and period thoughts. That is really frustrating. Will the doctor see you if, forbid, you go longer than the 14 days after Provera?


----------



## mssk

lol Thank you I need some serious period vibes. I am so frustrated I am in tears and making myself sick to my stomach. The RN will see me if I go the 14 days but it will probably be another 2 week wait for the appointment.


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh mssk, I am so sorry that you have such little support from the doctors in you area. I really hope that they get more supportive or that someone new moves into town soon! I couldn't imagine not having options in that department right now. Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## mssk

Thanks TinyLynne I am really trying to stay positive. I know it will work out I just need something to happen. Not loving the wait right now. But, if AF doesn't come at least I will be going to the high risk OB office to see the RN and hopefully get things on the right track.


----------



## Pato

mssk I'm so sorry about all you are going through that truly sucks....:hugs: a plenty for you honey. I really hope something gives and you can get some answers real soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Tag- Eek, a positive OPK! That's awesome that the wait is almost over!

Mssk- any news?


----------



## mssk

Nothing yet. Waiting not so patiently. Hopefully Tomorrow will be a better day. On the funny end I was trying to talk to my husband about in with the kids in the room so I was using code their little 4 and 2 so we usually spell or use different words. But, anyway I told him we needed to DTD as much as we can so that AF will show. He was like I have no idea what you just said. I got a pretty good laugh out of that. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- lol. DH's are happy not knowing too much about all this! DH learned about the times we have to extra DTD, occasionally asks how my temps are looking, and then glazes over :)

Have you tried wearing white pants :haha:


----------



## tag74

xanzaba said:


> Tag- Eek, a positive OPK! That's awesome that the wait is almost over!
> 
> Mssk- any news?

Crazy right? I never thought it'd happen.



mssk said:


> Thanks TinyLynne I am really trying to stay positive. I know it will work out I just need something to happen. Not loving the wait right now. But, if AF doesn't come at least I will be going to the high risk OB office to see the RN and hopefully get things on the right track.

Sorry about AF! But I agree with xanzaba, wear white pants! :haha:

Praying you get your AF!


----------



## TinyLynne

Hope today is going better mssk!


----------



## mssk

It's here, it is finally here :happydance:. Thank you ladies for all your positive vibes. I know it is crazy but when I woke up and :witch: was here I felt like a whole knew woman lol! I am so exicted back to TTCing for me.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad to see she showed her face at last! 
I was the same last month, hoping and praying to see her to move on. Good luck this cycle mssk. Xx


----------



## mssk

xanzaba- I know I try to talk to DH and he tries to listen for a few minutes and then I lose him. He said just let me know when it is time to bd and he will take out stock in FRER's lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, mssk! Funny the things that make us happy (and sad) when TTCing. Glad you didn't have to resort to the white pants trick...


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

mssk said:


> It's here, it is finally here :happydance:. Thank you ladies for all your positive vibes. I know it is crazy but when I woke up and :witch: was here I felt like a whole knew woman lol! I am so exicted back to TTCing for me.

Yeah!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Yippee!!!! Finally! A new beginning!


----------



## Pato

That's great news mssk, now you have a fresh start. Hope this cycle brings even greater surprises for you:hugs:


----------



## tag74

She must have worn white pants! :)


----------



## LilMiss_91

Can I join you ladies? I'm new to this board and was going to make a thread titled pretty much EXACTLY this! I've been lurking in the NTNP forum but it's sooo quiet over there and not many ladies in the same boat as me. 
A short backstory, I 'm 23, my OH is 30. We have one beautiful son together who just turned 2. We TTC'd for 2 cycles in March/April and fell pregnant in the April. I had a constant "bad feeling" right from the first positive test depsite everyones reassurances that it was normal to worry. But I knew it was more than that. The day came that we had our scan booked at 12wks. I held my breath as the woman started to look around with the US wand. And there he was, my too-tiny, too-perfect for this world baby. The sonographer was very apologetic and told us that the baby had stopped growing at around 7wks. 
I decided to go through medical management and try and pass the baby "naturally". Well it took 2 attempts at that and finally, on the 10th July I gave "birth" to our angel baby. 
At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to TTC again straight away but the longer I had to wait to actually miscarry the more I knew I just wanted another HEALTHY pregnancy. 
Which brings us to here.
The bleeding stopped about one and a half to two weeks ago now and we have been not exactly TTC because I don't think I've O'd yet, but we've not been preventing anything. As soon as AF arrives (if she does) we'll be TTC for real.


----------



## xanzaba

Lilmiss, sorry you find yourself here but welcome. Hopefully we all find ourselves back on the road to a BFP and can share in the happiness together.


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies, can I join?

I lost my little Selah almost five weeks ago at 21+5. Completely heartbroken but just want to start trying again! The recovery was pretty straightforward and bleeding has been gone for a couple weeks now. I thought AF would have arrived by now but it hasn't. So maybe I still have a chance. I'm not tracking, but I don't think I've ovulated. I typically feel it/tell by my cm, but I know each cycle can change things. So I'm just playing a waiting game I guess. 

It's horrible than any of us have to be here, but I'm looking forward to getting to know you ladies and seeing lots of bfps for us all. :)


----------



## LilMiss_91

I'm so sorry for your loss tcinks.

And for everyone elses losses. It sucks that these forums even need to exist. 

I'ven been getting clear stretchy CM for about the last week or more but I don't think it can be ovulation related as I wouldn't think it would last this long. Also I have been known to get this kind of CM for the week or so before AF so maybe it's that. I feel so stuck in limbo right now. I feel like ttc is fruitless right now but I can't bring muself to not do ANYTHING until af arrives because I feel like I have to do SOMETHING to keep me sane. This wait for af is worse than any tww in my life knowing that it could be another 4wks until anything happens.


----------



## tag74

So sorry for your losses.

My MC was July 9 and I do temp and use OPKs. I had EWCM 10 days or so after the MC and then again right before I O'd a couple days ago. 

My CM was all over the place this cycle though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mummy1506

Hello.

Sorry to hear of everyone's losses! It's heartbreaking. 

I MC first week in July & no AF or ovulation as yet, I had long cycles with late ovulation before MC (ov typically CD 28-33), I didn't get negative HPT for about 2 weeks after so hoping for OV in the next week. 

So frustrating just waiting not knowing whats going on! 

Good luck with everyone hoping for their rainbow BFP.

:dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Lilmiss & tcinks, so sorry for your losses :cry: your in the right place those, these ladies are lovely!

AFM - we're ntnp at the mo and I think I'm about 6dpo! If no ad by 16th Aug I may just crack open a test!! Will properly start ttc again next cycle and I can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## happynewmom1

Babylove100 said:


> Lilmiss & tcinks, so sorry for your losses :cry: your in the right place those, these ladies are lovely!
> 
> AFM - we're ntnp at the mo and I think I'm about 6dpo! If no ad by 16th Aug I may just crack open a test!! Will properly start ttc again next cycle and I can't wait!!! :happydance:

Yay babylove!!! I've missed seeing you around!! I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!! Can't wait to start seeing some tests :) 

Welcome to all new here. I am so so sorry for your losses. It just breaks my heart reading about more. I'm glad you found this thread though. I found it very supportive and the ladies amazing :hugs:


----------



## Mummy1506

Got my first flashing smiley this morning! Increased cm so think I'm gearing up for ovulation! Excited & scared too such a strange feeling after a loss x


----------



## Babylove100

happynewmom1 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Lilmiss & tcinks, so sorry for your losses :cry: your in the right place those, these ladies are lovely!
> 
> AFM - we're ntnp at the mo and I think I'm about 6dpo! If no ad by 16th Aug I may just crack open a test!! Will properly start ttc again next cycle and I can't wait!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay babylove!!! I've missed seeing you around!! I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!! Can't wait to start seeing some tests :)
> 
> Welcome to all new here. I am so so sorry for your losses. It just breaks my heart reading about more. I'm glad you found this thread though. I found it very supportive and the ladies amazing :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah thank you happynewmom! It feels good to be back after a well needed break!!! 

Fx for everyone on this thread that your bfps are just around the corner!!!x


----------



## xanzaba

I hope I'm not sounding too Debbie Downer, but it's CD12 and I'm getting nervous because I'm not feeling any pre-O symptoms, especially since I didn't O last month. I want this to be a nice clean, 1st full cycle after the MC. Fertility friend says my average is CD 14. I know stress can put it off, and I do have a house full of in-laws...


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm in the same boat xan, CD15, not feeling O yet. And my parents are staying with us for a bit...


----------



## mssk

Hi ladies I am sorry for your losses :hugs: but, you came to the right place this thread has saved me!

Well I am officially cycle day 8 here and AF is now gone as of last night. I am beyond thrilled I was starting to feel like after all that time waiting for AF and it not coming that now it would never leave lol. But, now we are good to go :thumbup: and I could not be more excited/nervous/scared. After all this waiting to try we are ready and hopefully we get a good shot at trying this cycle. We will see at least I am back in the game. Looks like a few of us will be testing pretty close together. Goodluck to us all! :happydance:


----------



## LilMiss_91

Hi ladies, and thankyou to everyone who has welcomed us newbies :) it's so nice to have somewhere to go at a time like this where you know there are ladies that can relate to you :) it's very much appreciated :thumbup:

I'm feeling a bit meh today. No signs of AF. No signs of a bfp. Nothing. It's been 4 weeks. 3 weeks since the bleeding/spotting completely stopped. I can't wait another 3 weeks :brat:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Hoping I can join you. Let me introduce myself. I am Susan, 40. My husband and I thought we pretty much would never have children as I have only got half an ovary and he has a low count and chromosome condition (XYY). We had a cycle of (AI) IUI in Jan 13 and fell pregnant first go, only to lose the baby at 16 weeks - I delivered a boy in my local hospital. It was determined he had triploidy (triple everyone chromosome). This was May 13. I was all set to commence IVF in August 13 but fell pregnant naturally on our first go after losing bub. My Son was born early in Feb 14 and is now 17 months old & the light of my life. 

We were forced to have a 6 month break due to an incisional hernia (from c section and all fertility related surgeries) and we started TTC in Jan this year with the idea that we would try for 6 months only and then commence IVF. We saw the IVF Drs to get ready but AF did not arrive, I was pregnant on our 6th and final try. Saw heartbeat at 7 week scan, had Ob app at 8+1 weeks and baby's heart had stopped. I had a D&C the next day. That was a week and a half ago now.

We are now waiting for my AF to come back so we can start trying again, will give it 3 months naturally before doing IVF.

Although it feels very different losing at 16 to the 8+2 I had most recently, (least for me it was), I find myself having tearful moments at the most random of times. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me share my story.... hoping to find some support (and give some support) in this forum :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry about your losses Dream. I hope you get your second rainbow soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Dream- hope you find your rainbow baby soon!

AFM- it was a hard weekend because our dog got really sick (she's better now). I found out I was pregnant the first time 3 days after we brought her home, and she stayed by my side after the miscarriage. This Sunday I completely broke down and couldn't deal, but now she's bouncing around and I've never been happier to see her antics!


----------



## TinyLynne

So glad your pup is doing better!! 

Well, DH has a balanced translocation. Chromosomes 6 & 22. Trying to get a hold of the genetic counselor to set up an appointment. Scared... Was NOT expecting this


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs:Tiny- sorry that there is a translocation, but at least now you have a reason and can figure out the next step. :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TinyLynne said:


> So glad your pup is doing better!!
> 
> Well, DH has a balanced translocation. Chromosomes 6 & 22. Trying to get a hold of the genetic counselor to set up an appointment. Scared... Was NOT expecting this

I just read up on this as I was unsure what it was. I hope the genetic counsellor will be able to help you and give you best options. 
I'm sorry this is another factor on your journey, and I truly hope you overcome this and get youruch awaited rainbow. Xx


----------



## mssk

Dream- I am so sorry for your losses I hope that your next pregnancy gives you a happy and healthy baby :). Welcome to the forum.

TinyLynne- I am sorry that you guys are going through this. But, I am glad that you are finally getting some answers. I hope you get your appointment soon. I know you must be scared---hopefully the genetic counselor can provide both of you with more answers and you can figure out your next step in TTC. I am sending lots of prayers your way <3


----------



## ttcnumber2ky

TinyLynne- i just researched this on the internet as well. I hope and pray a genetic counselor will have some answers for you and will be able to help you on the path to your rainbow baby. Hopefully now knowing your hurdle will help you overcome it. I hope while scary that this will help you on your journey as often not knowing can be almost as scary.


----------



## mssk

I have a question for you ladies. Do you ever have trouble tracking cm after you have been actively bedding? I don't mean to be gross but I am having trouble telling whether my cm is changing or "stuff" is just still coming back out. Not sure how normal ov will be this cycle being that it was a provera cycle. My ovulation calculator said fertile days from 14th-19th but we bed the 10th and plan on bedding 12th 14th 16th 18th 20th and 22nd just to give it our best shot.


----------



## TinyLynne

I had semen coming out 2 days later, I was sure it was ewcm, but it wasn't.


----------



## xanzaba

I've heard if it stretches between your fingers it is ewcm. This month with bd'ing anniversary style I didn't see any ewcm, but I felt o pains yesterday and my temps may be up.


----------



## mssk

It must have been semen. I honestly have never had it come out that long after. But, cm is starting to get a little thinner so hopefully I O this week. I have had some pains. Hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.

Sorry if this question seems petty, but is anyone else struggling to lose the pregnancy weight? I was 14 weeks + so maybe it was worse, but I pretty much weigh as much as I did when I was pregnant and my stomach sticks out and looks like I could be pregnant. It is a sad reminder every time I catch a glance at myself, and I just started a new job and want to look nice in my clothes. But I just feel sloppy and, because nobody here knows I was pregnant,it makes me self conscious. On the positive side, I guess if I get pregnant again nobody will guess...


----------



## mssk

Oh yes especially between the two losses right in a row and the Provera. I have not been able to lose the weight. I am very thin so an extra 9-10 pounds is very noticeable. I seem to bloat easier and my whole body feels heavy. I hate it a constant reminder that I was pregnant. I just want to be pregnant again so that at least I can stop feeling self conscious. It is difficult seeing people who don't know. I always gain the weight faster during the first 8 weeks and lose it really fast like first 2 weeks after my two healthy babies were born. But, why I can't shed this weight I have no idea.

I am constantly afraid people are going to ask me if I am pregnant---I look it. But try not to feel self conscious. Remember you know what you have gone through and are going through. And you are beautiful and strong. No one else matters, I know it is easier said than done and I am trying to take that advice myself. But, keep you head up and even if it was only for 14 weeks your body did an amazing thing.:hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mssk

So cycle day 15 here and having some serious O pains...But, no EWCM?! I am not quite sure then what is going on can I still be ovulating? CM is in between not super dry but not super slippery either? But lots of pains in my left ovary?! Is this it? Could I maybe have a YI from the Provera that is keepin cm a little thicker. Hormones have made me prone to getting them in the past. Sorry for rambling just trying to figure it all out. But, I usually don't get super strong O pains so O can be hard to pin-point I usually just guess-timate the exact time around EWCM.


----------



## xanzaba

I have a second line! Very light, but it's there. My timing must be off, I was sure I was only 6 dpo but with traveling etc. my temps were erratic. Even DH sees the other line.

I guess this is why my clothes don't fit...


----------



## mssk

That's great news xanzaba! Congratulations. I'll keep a prayer put that this is your sticky baby. Do you have any pictures? :)


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks! I'll try to post a pic soon- I have in-laws here this morning, and I don't want to let the cat out of the bag considering the last two MCs.


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, here goes. I'm not sure if it'll come through in the photo though...
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 8-16-15 at 12.02 PM.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## tag74

Xanzaba! Congrats! We are bump buddies!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats to you too, Tag!!! I was just wondering how you were doing. When was your BFP? 

I'm really confused about the timing because I thought I was only 6dpo, but then I had a huge dip (1 degree!) and some spotting/dried blood after bd'ing (I know, tmi). I guess I ovulated earlier than I thought.


----------



## tag74

Check my journal out for pics, but I got my bfp at 7dpo but I didn't believe it and 9dpo it was clearly there. I am 14dpo now. 

I am very excited for you!!!


----------



## laughingduck

Hello ladies, I just had my second loss since starting ttc#2 in May. Both were in the 5-6 week range. I don't seem to have trouble getting pregnant (yay) but can't seem to hold onto them (boo). I have some autoimmune problems and wonder if that is contributing somehow. I am 34, DD was conceived when I was 29, so maybe being older is the contributing factor. There was one cycle between my losses (we tried but I'm pretty sure it was anovulatory). I never got my positive OPK but I did have a temp shift so I'm not sure. I am going to start trying again this month right away, and hope for my rainbow. Glad to have some women to chat with who know what I'm going through!


----------



## xanzaba

Laughing duck- sorry you find yourself in this situation, but this is a great place! So good to have women in common, especially when your friends and family offline don't get it.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yay xan! I totally see that line! Good luck to you! 

So sorry duck. I thought that autoimmune issues were my problem too, I was convinced, but then learned a week ago that my hubby has a balanced translocation, and that is very likely the cause. Have you and hubby had any testing done yet?


----------



## laughingduck

TinyLynne said:


> Yay xan! I totally see that line! Good luck to you!
> 
> So sorry duck. I thought that autoimmune issues were my problem too, I was convinced, but then learned a week ago that my hubby has a balanced translocation, and that is very likely the cause. Have you and hubby had any testing done yet?

No we havent done testing yet, I see my doctor tomorrow. Not sure if she will make me wait for a third loss or not. Im not sure what a balanced translocation is. We have one daughter together though, would we have been able to have her if he did? 
Is there treatment for your hubby? I hope you get to have your rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

A lot of Drs are doing testing after 2 now. I'd push for as much as you can. And yes, it is possible to have children with it, but the miscarriage rate is really high because of the chances of genetically abnormal embryos. There is no treatment for it unfortunately, it is what it is. But there are so many things that can cause recurrent miscarriage. I'd at least push your doctor for thyroid and lupus and blood clotting testing. Those are things that can change over time, especially the thyroid.


----------



## laughingduck

Yah I THINK my doc will be pretty good about checking some stuff. Even after one she tested my homocysteine, folic acid, b12 and progesterone (I had a 23 and me test done a few years back and am heterozygous for c677t, a common miscarriage gene). She also knows the struggles Ive had with autoimmune disease, and knows I had to wait so long for my ulcerative colitis (an autoimmune disease that attack the gut) to get into remission to try for #2, and now two losses... Anyway I hope she tests for a few things at least! Also I am 34, one year until I turn the magical 35 where my uterus decides to stop working and I automatically become a "high risk" pregnancy and costs our government a bunch of money, so hopefully they will be motivated to fix me before then... (Im practicing my arguments for her lol).


----------



## laughingduck

Also my mom has thyroid disease, so that runs in the family...

If there is no treatment for the balanced translocation, do you have to keep trying until you get lucky with a good sperm, or do you have other plans? Im sorry that there is no treatment, I imagine you are going through a whole range of emotions. :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

We are meeting with a genetic counselor on Friday to discuss odds for his specific chromosomes. But yes, it is keep trying and losing until we get the lucky chromosome combo, or IVF with PGD completely out of our pockets, and hope that even then we will get a chromosomally normal embryo to transfer. It is going to have to be option A at least for a little while.


----------



## mssk

I see it xanzaba congratulations to you and tag hopefully I will be joining you in a few weeks!

laughingduck I am so sorry you find yourself here. I hope that this is the cycle that you get your rainbow <3 

TinyLynne- I am glad to here that your appointment is coming up soon, I am glad you guys didn't have a long wait before getting in with the genetic counselor. I hope the appointment can help give you guys answers and I pray that as you keep trying you get your rainbow.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Mssk. Hoping it sticks and we end up on a more positive thread together soon!

I started worrying that that the BFP was due to HCG from the miscarriage. I read something that pregnancy can give you a positive OPK, so when I came home today I tried and the OPK was the darkest it was since I started testing (I missed O). Oh well, I'll test again tomorrow morning, hopefully it will be darker and darker.


----------



## tag74

Thanks guys...I hope we can turn this thread into all BFPS...we all deserve it.

Xan, I think you're def preggo! :)


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello everyone I recently Had a missed Miscarriage, i found out at 8wks5days and had a D&C done at 9wks3days 8/18 due to having pain on my whole left side i didnt want to take a chance waiting any longer. This has been devestating to me being it was my first pregnancy. I found out that the babys heart stopped beating at 7wks3days. My Dr. told me to wait one full cycle and then i will do another iui. I was lucky to get pregnant really quickly with this pregnancy im just anxious to get the ball rolling again. Has anyone had a successful pregnancy soon after misscarriage or D&C i need all the hope i can get. im trying to stay positive, and I would like to say im sorry for all who has ever had to deal with this it is not easy.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ILove- welcome, and hope you find your rainbow soon. It took us 4 months last time, and now I'm in limbo with dubious BFPs.

In that regard, 5 days since 1st line, and hpt is slow to darken. Still there though. Any thought, suggestions, advice?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TinyLynne

Have you been getting betas done? Only way to really tell if it is viable at this point is to see if they double. I'd ask your Dr to do them.


----------



## xanzaba

I have a new doctor that doesn't see people until 8 weeks, but I'm going to call on Monday to see if they can do a Beta. I think if it was just falling HCG from the miscarriage it would be gone by now. Maybe it's falling HCG from the miscarriage and rising HCG from a sticky little bean? Ugh, I'm going to go crazy here!


----------



## TinyLynne

Who knows. I hope you find answers soon.


----------



## tag74

Hi Xan, I'm in the same boat. My HCG is slow to rise. Last Wednesday they told me to expect to miscarry and then Friday's numbers double and now they said it's a wait and see game. Hang in there...thinking of you.


----------



## xanzaba

:hugs: Tag. Did you test early? Your BFPs looked great to me. Hoping the best for us both.


----------



## tag74

I tested very early. Faint BFP at 8dpo.i am really praying for us both? July's MC did a number on me so my one bad beta is freaking me out. How are you feeling?


----------



## xanzaba

Tag- my lines were so light that I convinced myself I wasn't pregnant. Then, if I got lucky, I'd be happy. But yeah, there were nights, waking up at 2 to go to the bathroom, POAS, and getting a faint line that I just stalked the internet.

Today I tested with a digital (Clear Blue Easy) and it said not pregnant, so I guess I have my answer. Onto the next cycle. I know it will happen sometime soon :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry Xan, I hope the next cycle works out better for you.


----------



## mssk

I am sorry xanzaba, I how it works out next cycle.

Tag- that HCG sounds like it is going up steadily now I hope it keeps doubling at a good rate for you.

Tiny- How was Fridays appointment? Did you feel better after seeing the genetic counselor?


----------



## mssk

I have been making sure I track everything this month since my brain seems too overwhelmed to remember symptom details. Cycle day 23 and I have some convincing early pregnancy symptoms but a big part of me in convinced I am feeling them because I want to feel them. O was hard to track this cycle-my cycle seemed all over the place I had watery CM cycle day 10 only 3 days after AF was over. But with bding almost every other day it made CM hard to track. I had watery CM then EWCM then watery again. O calendar predicted my fertility window at 14-19 based on previous cycles. I guess whether it was the 10th or the 17th as calendar O day the wait is on. We ended up bding the 10,13,15,17 and 19 so bases covered...but I am surprised to be symptomatic this early?! Maybe it is just AF coming. I hate waiting.


----------



## TinyLynne

It was better than I expected I guess. I guess our chance of miscarriage per pregnancy is 40% and the chance of a live birth of a child with abnormalities is 1.5%, sounds like our imbalanced embryos are most likely to miscarry, which is good. But I feel like 40% might be pretty optimistic. But... I guess we keep going for now

Good luck to you! 

Feeling O pains, I'm day 30+ of course, I bought opks, I should try one out.


----------



## xanzaba

Go, go Tiny! That sounds tough, but do-able. Your rainbow will be there!


----------



## tag74

xanzaba said:


> Tag- my lines were so light that I convinced myself I wasn't pregnant. Then, if I got lucky, I'd be happy. But yeah, there were nights, waking up at 2 to go to the bathroom, POAS, and getting a faint line that I just stalked the internet.
> 
> Today I tested with a digital (Clear Blue Easy) and it said not pregnant, so I guess I have my answer. Onto the next cycle. I know it will happen sometime soon :)

I'm sorry Xan... I hope you're doing ok!



mssk said:


> I am sorry xanzaba, I how it works out next cycle.
> 
> Tag- that HCG sounds like it is going up steadily now I hope it keeps doubling at a good rate for you.
> 
> Tiny- How was Fridays appointment? Did you feel better after seeing the genetic counselor?

Thanks mssk, I am praying with everything I got.



mssk said:


> I have been making sure I track everything this month since my brain seems too overwhelmed to remember symptom details. Cycle day 23 and I have some convincing early pregnancy symptoms but a big part of me in convinced I am feeling them because I want to feel them. O was hard to track this cycle-my cycle seemed all over the place I had watery CM cycle day 10 only 3 days after AF was over. But with bding almost every other day it made CM hard to track. I had watery CM then EWCM then watery again. O calendar predicted my fertility window at 14-19 based on previous cycles. I guess whether it was the 10th or the 17th as calendar O day the wait is on. We ended up bding the 10,13,15,17 and 19 so bases covered...but I am surprised to be symptomatic this early?! Maybe it is just AF coming. I hate waiting.

Waiting completely stinks but I totally think you have it covered!



TinyLynne said:


> It was better than I expected I guess. I guess our chance of miscarriage per pregnancy is 40% and the chance of a live birth of a child with abnormalities is 1.5%, sounds like our imbalanced embryos are most likely to miscarry, which is good. But I feel like 40% might be pretty optimistic. But... I guess we keep going for now
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Feeling O pains, I'm day 30+ of course, I bought opks, I should try one out.

Tiny, it still sounds promising. Sending lots of baby dust.


----------



## mssk

TinyLynne said:


> It was better than I expected I guess. I guess our chance of miscarriage per pregnancy is 40% and the chance of a live birth of a child with abnormalities is 1.5%, sounds like our imbalanced embryos are most likely to miscarry, which is good. But I feel like 40% might be pretty optimistic. But... I guess we keep going for now
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Feeling O pains, I'm day 30+ of course, I bought opks, I should try one out.

Oh Tiny I know it must be so frustrating and a lot to take in but I am so glad that you got in there to get answers. I just know that you will get your rainbow!:hugs:


----------



## mssk

I woke up nauseous today among other symptoms. AF should be due any where from the 28th-the 1st. I usually am 30 days when I do have normal cycles but with the Provera it could be a little shorter or longer. Since I am not completely sure when O occurred I promised myself and DH I would wait till 9/12 to test. I don't know if I can keep that promise. I guess I am just afraid of seeing a BFN.


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh Mssk! Hope this is it! In the past, how many DPO did you get your BFP? Oh the suspense...

AFM- It has been okay, my temps are up more steadily now, so it's possible that huge dip was an O dip, not implantation. I guess the BFPs were leftover from the miscarriage, because otherwise I surely would have gotten AF (or at least symptoms) by now. But honestly my temps have been all over the place, especially when I was traveling, so who knows. It's aint over until auntie sings this month. 

The latest I could have O'ed was last Wednesday, so I'm using that as my gauge. In that case I still have about 10 days to wait for AF.


----------



## TinyLynne

Xan, I don't think you can O with HCG in your system. Some people just don't get a lot of HCG in their urine even though it is in their blood. I really think you should get betas every couple of days, it's really the only way to know which way it is going. I hope it is a sticky baby that is just being stubborn!!

Mssk 9/12??? What??? Oh helllllllll no! Lol if you know that you are after O for sure I would give it 9 days at most! But that's because I'm just impatient. Lol. Good luck with your waiting! I'll be here waiting to see your bfp!


----------



## TinyLynne

AFM - I did do an opk last night, definitely not positive, but there was a line there, so maybe I'm finally getting close? I temped this morning, it is pretty low, so I definitely haven't Od yet! 

I'd be ok taking a month off if my body would just behave normal! I mean, I haven't even Od and most people would already be into their normal cycle by day 33! 

We are looking forward to keep trying, just need to get MY body on track now.


----------



## mssk

Xan- With my son we were trying but I had irregular periods and did not feel pregnant so we didn't find out till 7 weeks. With our daughter I tested up till 14 dpo and all BFNs (DAMN BLUE DYE!!!)until what I thought was AF then didn't get a positive/ find out until Dr. tested me due to severe pain at 6 weeks. Then with the first loss this March I got a BFP 12 dpo very faint (Blue dye). Second loss this May 10 dpo BFP though progression never got much darker over 5 days of testing. 

Tiny- I know, I don't think I can handle waiting. I guess I'm realizing that I am not prepared for a BFN or a loss and when I test if I don't see a blaring line I am going to die of stress. Fall semester starts next Monday and my husband starts a new job Wednesday so I wanted to make sure if AF doesn't come it is not due to stress. But, I am sure I will cave. I feel pregnant- I am just scared I'm wrong lol.


----------



## mssk

Tiny- I am sorry that your cycle is all over the place. Maybe this long cycle will give your body what it needs. I know how much those long cycles suck though!! I hope that you O soon.


----------



## TinyLynne

If you feel like it, then I believe you! After being knocked up so many times I would say you are a pro and I trust your judgement! I will be (im)patiently waiting to see your BFP. And just remember that stress can't delay your period, it can only delay ovulation (which would push your period back, but it wouldn't change your luteal phase)


----------



## mssk

Well woke up today and all my symptoms were gone :cry:. Cramping since I woke up and is getting more intense as the day goes on AF is due sometime today-the 1st of the month. I think I am out this month. I don't feel pregnant at all anymore.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry mssk. But AF and PG symptoms can sometimes be the same! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- you're not out until AF, so... Hopefully you're just used to the symptoms? Keeping my fingers crossed.

AFM- On CD 33, longest cycle recorded, and FF took away my cross hairs. Definitely ovulated, but when? It just looks like a steady rise in temps. I have a ton of pressure, which could be AF or pregnancy symptoms. I wanted to see the doctor this week, but our dog became really sick and with the new job and a sick puppy, I just didn't have the time to do anything but to let nature take its course.


----------



## mssk

Thanks ladies. AF usually shows without cramps so this morning would have been weird either way with the cramping.:shrug: But, now they are gone and I completely passed out and napped with my daughter for 2 hours so who knows FX I hope I am not out this month.


----------



## mssk

I'll be keeping you in my thought Xan. I hope this is the month for you. Did you BD steadily throughout the month? I wasn't quite sure when I ovulated either. But, this month I wrote literally everything down so I can compare it next cycle if need be.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- we did bd pretty continuously throughout the month, but there was a time where we missed 3 days, and I had a huge dip about halfway through it. If I did O at that time, I'm 15 dpo and I should get my period tomorrow, or it would have passed.

Sorry for the rambling, but that's where I am right now :)


----------



## mssk

That's not rambling lol! You should see me I think I am driving myself crazy. Me and my BFF google have been looking things up all day(this has not helped my state of mind). It is funny you say that we missed 3 days too. I could be anywhere from 11 dpo to 18 dpo:shrug: I really have no clue fertile cm from cycle day 10-19.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- hope that AF is staying away. 

AFM- Today was CD 34- unprecedented. Nothing this cycle is precedented.

But the puppy is doing better, so I'll take that!


----------



## mssk

Aww glad your puppy is feeling better. It must be a bad week for pets. My cat is in kidney failure now :(. AF is not here yet and cm is getting thicker so that is good, I think? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- I'm sorry your cat is ill. It's so hard watching innocent pets suffer...

After FF took away my crosshairs, so I discarded a couple of temps I was unsure about that looked wrong, and it gave me crosshairs near where I thought I felt O like pains that last time right before a temp rise. Now it predicts that 16dpo is Wednesday, so if AF doesn't arrive I'll test again then. If I get another faint line I'm calling the doctor for a blood test.


----------



## mssk

I hope that we both get some good lines this week!


----------



## TinyLynne

Good luck ladies!!! 

Guess what I had yesterday??? A positive OPK! CD39 today, lol, but I think I'm Oing today!! Tons of EWCM. 

I really think stress pushed it back. Because once I realized stress could impact it, I tried really relaxing, and I felt my body start moving forward. BDed on Thursday and then again today. It sounds weird, but I keep visualizing good, normal balanced sperm reaching the egg. Even though it might be too old this time. We will see in a couple of weeks I guess!


----------



## xanzaba

Mind over matter in action :) Good luck tiny!


----------



## mssk

YAY Tiny! I am so happy that you are O'ing. Xan is right mind over matter!


----------



## mssk

:blush:I think I am gonna cave and test today. AF has officially been missed. I woke up really happy today because I have tons of thick creamy CM. I know it sounds ridiculous but it made my day! I guess it is the little things right?


----------



## TinyLynne

Post!!!!! Did you test???? I'm super excited right now!


----------



## Babylove100

Quick update from me. The dreaded witch decided to show her face a week early this cycle! :shrug: So rude! I only got to pee on 1 stick! It makes my cycle only 21 days as well which worries me a bit and praying it's just a one off [-o&lt;


----------



## mssk

FRER:bfn: I am out this month....:cry: I was just so sure.


----------



## Babylove100

mssk said:


> FRER:bfn: I am out this month....:cry: I was just so sure.

Ah sorry Hun. Your not out till the :witch: shows! Fx you just have a shy bean. :hugs:


----------



## mssk

I wish, but I am anywhere from 15-22 dpo I should definitely have a positive right? I tested with the regular 6 day sooner test.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry ladies. :(

My temp went up only slightly yesterday and just slightly from that today. Definitely not near my normal post O temps. But my mouth is metal tasting so I'm sure I Od in the last couple of days somewhere. On day 40 or 41 today....


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies. Sorry for the BFNs and the witches. I'm in the same boat as everyone else. 

Tiny- I hope that's just left-over estrogen, which can be good for getting that BFP.

I guess those positives were left over HCG from last the MC, but at least now I know I'm back to baseline. Ready to DTD after witchy leaves.


----------



## mssk

STILL no AF......


----------



## elliecain

Hi all. My name is Ellie and I had my first ever bfp 8 days ago followed by a mc yesterday. We are really keen to start ttc again as soon as we can. I'm still very sad, but know that this will help me to heal. 
What advice can you give me? When did you all ovulate again? Did any of you ttc again straight away?
I'm sorry I haven't read back previous posts in the thread, but there are so many I can't do them justice.
Thank you xx


----------



## laughingduck

Hello girls,
I guess I belong in this thread now! I had my second miscarriage in August at 5 weeks and ovulated 5 days ago I think. I never got a truly positive opk , but ot was almost as dark as the control one day, and had a bbt shift 2 days after. My first mc I had in June and the cycle after that I also did not get a positive opk and did not get pregnant that cycle (but I get oregnant very easily usually). So I am not really getting my hopes up. I wanted to try again right away again though because the first period after my first mc was super heavy, and I have had really scant periods since my daughter was born 4 years ago. Makes me think there is something wrong with my lining and if the onky time I have a good thick lining is right after a mc, I want to catch that! Anyway, I hope that all made sense lol. So far not a lot of symptoms, at 3 dpo my breasts were sore and yesterday I had cramping (quite a lot last night). Fingers crossed!
Elliecain Im really sorry to hear about your mc. I hear you are much more fertile after a mc so I hope you second your second bfp this month and it is a sticky. I know for a fact that a mc does increase progesterone in some women, because it does in me! They tested it at 4 weeks pregnant in my August pregnancy and it was 111! Normal levels for that time should have been 20 or so. So I hope the mc ends up being something yiur bidy beeded to get into gear (awful to think there is any benefit to such a distressing time, but naybe there is?)
For the other ladies, Im sorry for those who af got you. Mssk I hope af stays away and you get a late bfp! Are you sure on your ovulation date?
Good luck to everyone else! :dust:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Elliecain and Laughingduck- sorry you find yourselves here, but hopefully it make waiting out your rainbow that much easier. 

I think O depends on how far along you were. Both of my MCs were later (18 and 14 weeks) and I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate the 1st cycle after each of them, then had a longer cycle with delayed O the following month.

Mssk- argggh! I've been thinking of you, maybe it's time to get a beta test?

AFM- day 5. AF started on the first so keeping track will be easy this month.


----------



## mssk

Hi Ellie and laughingduck. I am so sorry for your losses but I am glad that you found us. Good luck on your journeys TTCing I hope you both get your rainbows soon!

As for ovulating I think it mostly depends on how far along you were like xanzaba said. I O'd right after my first loss and not at all after the second--so I had to induce a cycle. I hope that it works out for you soon.


----------



## mssk

Afm- I am getting a little freaked out I have no idea what is going on. I took my third and final FRER from the same package and :bfn:. So I accepted that this cycle just isn't it. I have still had several symptoms, most noticeably my breast are sore mostly in the AM or late afternoon...and so bad I want to rip my bra off. But, I had these symptoms when waiting for AF after Provera so I thought nothing of it. Until this morning. My breasts felt especially heavy. So I felt them thinking this is weird and then leaked breast milk about a half dollar size on my shirt. :help: the the hell is going on with my body!?!


----------



## TinyLynne

Mssk - I'm so sorry about your body going crazy... Maybe your ovulation ended up getting delayed at some point? I don't know... I hope you figure something out soon!


----------



## mssk

Thanks TinyLynne I think I am going to have to call my OB tomorrow.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Mssk- sorry it's so confusing. I was told that I could leak breast milk if my breasts were stimulated after the MC, but also maybe it could be pregnancy related? I think that this would warrant a doctor's visit... Getting a medical opinion would help ease the stress...


----------



## TinyLynne

Yes, absolutely talk to your doc! 

Sorry for your losses Ellie and duck. Sorry you find yourselves here


----------



## Angel5000

hi everyone. I was recommended to check out the Loss forums. 

I went off BC in February and we've been trying ever since. This cycle I finally felt like we had a handle on things and did everything right. AF due Saturday (2 days ago), and I got a faint + on Friday on an IC HPT. I tested again Friday night and again, faint positive. Saturday morning I had a + on my IC but BFN on FRER. By Saturday afternoon I was spotting bright red, and by late Saturday night I was at a full flow. Sunday was a BFN on my IC's. 

The faint + was faint, but pretty clear, especially on the invert. We had first thought the Fri one was an evap because I had forgotten about it when I got distracted and had come back later, but Fri night and Sat morning I made sure ot take a picture within the time frame. So I know those weren't Evaps. And, I pulled out all the ones I'd used from earlier in the cycle when I was testing (specifically for evaps) and those were stark white, no evap lines at all. 

Everyone in my "cycle thread" was expecting a BFP from me this weekend, myself included, especially after the ICs. 

I'm not sure how to feel. I mean, I feel guilty feeling so bad because I feel like I lost my peanut before I even had a chance to be pregnant. So part of me says to stop feeling bad. The other part of me is really just devastated. :(


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Ladies, feeling a bit down today, Its cd 10 and we Haven't been able to dtd yet as AF is hanging around, my boss is expecting his 4 child on 24th Sept, which is also my first edd from the cp in Jan, and my sil announced last night she's 10w pregnant, along with my slightly high FSH reading (10.5) just feeling like its never going to happen!!!! Sorry for ranting, just feeling sad :cry:


----------



## xanzaba

Angel5000-sorry about your loss. It doesn't matter how early, after months of waiting and hoping, give yourself permission to be sad. But it did happen one time after not too long and you will get a sticky bean.

Babylove- :hugs: I know how you feel. I had to share a room with my boss who was pregnant on a business trip just after my first loss, and then I almost broke down around my EDD sobbing. Well, I found out I was pregnant two days later. So, life has a way of slapping you around, but also surprising you. 

AFM- I have been focusing on losing some baby weight that hung around, and having a side project has been very helpful to staying in good spirits. I have lost 4 pounds so far. Another 2 and I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight! CD 8 so far.

For you ladies that use OPKs, I have a question of when I should start. I usually O CD13/14, so I was thinking CD 10 or 11. I don't have that many left, but after my two ridiculous cycles, I don't want to miss the O and worry about it...


----------



## laughingduck

Angel5000 Im sorry to hear about your loss. Mine ahve been early, 5 and 6 weeks, but they still feel like losses, let yourself grieve and I hope you get your sticky bean soon!

Babylove do I understand you are still on your period after 10 days? My firstvperiod after my mc in June was 8 days, very long for me (Im usually 4 days) but ovulation happened at the normal time. I understand feeling a little down when people announce their pregnancies. I have two cousins due in January, my first edd. It can be rough but remember you will get your rainbow soon. 

I am 8dpo today and took my first test with bfn (to be expected). My first pergnency I got my bfp in the evening of 8dpo and the second I got my bfp 9dpo. Hoping to find out soon. Not sure how I will feel about it tbh though. Two losses since Starting to try in May, I dont want to feel happy then crushed again...


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, apparently DH and I have really figured out this conceiving thing.... Faint BFP this morning. I think I'm 9 DPO, it's really faint, but probably the darkest I've had at 9 DPO so far. Doesn't feel any different than any of the other times, but I'm not sure if it is supposed to.... 

Debating getting betas done or just sticking to FRER progression like last time... 

Here we go again.

But I guess each time gets us closer to a balanced healthy baby.


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats TinyLynne!!! Got everything crossed for you that this is your rainbow!!

Yep laughing duck, I'm cd 10 today and still spotting/really light bleed. Very frustrating! With all 3 of my mc I had normal bleeds so I don't know why when I haven't mc i'd suddenly get AF a week early then it hang around for 10 days. The witch is being very rude this cycle!


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry it's so frustrating for you baby love :( that sounds miserable. Have you done any opks?


----------



## ILoveme29

hello everyone im sorry to see new losses and BFN, hang in there.

just an update today is day 21 after D&C still waiting for AF, I have bad headaches, nausea, breast tenderness but im absolutely to scared to test. I honestly don't know how to feel anymore these symptoms may be AF symptoms I think I will wait another week before testing.


----------



## Babylove100

TinyLynne said:


> Sorry it's so frustrating for you baby love :( that sounds miserable. Have you done any opks?

Yeah, they've been pretty strong for the last few days and I've had a flashing smiley since cd8. Hoping I can woo DH tonight regardless of spotting! Let see how much he really loves me :haha:


----------



## ILoveme29

TinyLynne said:


> Well, apparently DH and I have really figured out this conceiving thing.... Faint BFP this morning. I think I'm 9 DPO, it's really faint, but probably the darkest I've had at 9 DPO so far. Doesn't feel any different than any of the other times, but I'm not sure if it is supposed to....
> 
> Debating getting betas done or just sticking to FRER progression like last time...
> 
> Here we go again.
> 
> But I guess each time gets us closer to a balanced healthy baby.

have you ever had your progesterone checked?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations TinyLynne. I hope this is the sticky balanced bean you deserve. Xx


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks ladies. 

Babylove, I'm sure you can woo him regardless! Maybe get him in the shower with you! Lol.


----------



## mssk

:hugs:Oh Tiny I so hope this is it for you guys! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## mssk

Babylove I'm sorry AF is dragging out. I hope it is over soon and ovulation stays on track.

AFM- I think my "pregnancy symptoms" were just AF symptoms. Which I never got before the Provera..But I am guessing it is just my new normal since the losses. I am sure AF is on the way. I check my Cervix last night and after being medium high soft-ish and closed all week it is now super low and feels open..at least I am pretty sure it is slightly open I have a retroverted cervix/uterus so when it is high I can't really feel the opening. I hope AF hurries up and gets here on it's own this time!


----------



## TinyLynne

I hope your cycle gets back to normal Mssk! Then you can get your sticky baby!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am doing better and ready to try again this cycle. 

I'm a little confused though. I'm now CD3 and still bleeding off and on but it's light. From what I've read a chemical could result in a very light period (which I found odd and thought it would be the other way around), but my cervix is very high and soft which is incredibly odd for me during AF. It's usually low and very hard for several more days. 

A couple days ago it was mid range and firm (not hard). Could I be getting ready to O already? or could it just be remnant from the chemical? Anyone have a chemical and have experience with this?


----------



## TinyLynne

I always bled like a normal, maybe slight heavier period. Have you had a day of full flow yet or just spotting? If you are just spotting then you maybe not be in the new cycle just yet. With my chemicals I spotted lightly for a few days and then AF came on full.


----------



## laughingduck

Well I saw a super faint line yesterday afternoon and this morning. Like super super only see it if you turn it the right way type of faint. Hoping it darkens up a bit!

Congrats TinyLynne on your bfp. We are only one day apart in our cycles! Hoping we both get our sticky rainbows. 

BabyLove is this your first period since your mc? My first period was super long, even though my miscarriages were like normal periods. I hope it ends soon and you can convince your man to dtd! :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Yay duck! I hope it gets darker! What kind are you using?


----------



## laughingduck

Wondfo's. They work really well! Considering buying a FRER but honestly Im not sure they are any better than wondfos.


----------



## TinyLynne

I only use FRER. They have NEVER let me down! Clearblue Digital with weeks estimator showed positive for me as well, this morning included! I have had them turn positive the day between when my betas were 10 and 5!


----------



## laughingduck

Ive used FRER's in the past and they are good, but tbh they dont pick up pregnancies any sooner than the wondfo's, and are so much more expensive and I am a poas addict, so that just wont do :haha:

Are you doing anying different this pregnancy? Any supplements? I found an awesome website of studies on mc, and started taking N-acetyl cysteine, co-q10, and maca root this cycle. I also restarted a cardio workout a few weeks ago. Im hoping something works! This is the site: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/

Has anyone told family members about their miscarriage(s)? I told my dad yesterday finally. Kinda feels good to get it off my chest.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm not really doing anything differently. It's balanced or it's not, and that was determine a week and a half ago and there is nothing I can do at any point to change it. 

I really feel uncomfortable talking about mine to my family. Told my mom recently and told my aunt after a couple beers a few weeks ago. I really don't feel any better after though.


----------



## laughingduck

What do you mean by balanced?

My line is not darker, seems like it may be gone so it may have been a faulty test, or maybe a chemical, hard to say. The month after my last loss I did not conceive either, despite being someone who generally conceives first shot, so I may just be someone who needs a cycle to readjust.


----------



## TinyLynne

If it got one of my DH's sperm that has all of the right chromosomes. He has a balanced translocation. So he has a good copy of 6 & 22, and a copy of each that have pieces that are swapped. If they only get one of the chromosomes with material from each of the 2 chromosomes than it doesn't have all of the right material and is unbalanced


----------



## Angel5000

TinyLynne said:


> I always bled like a normal, maybe slight heavier period. Have you had a day of full flow yet or just spotting? If you are just spotting then you maybe not be in the new cycle just yet. With my chemicals I spotted lightly for a few days and then AF came on full.

I spotted for a day, then had a regular flow for a day, then today is the second day of light. Not quite at a level that is "just spotting" but getting close.


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats Tiny!

Laughing Duck, hopefully the line gets darker! 

AFM- I CD10 and think I'm gearing up to O. No EWCM yet, but I am getting that soda in the stomach feeling I always get. Hopefully this is it! I would be so happy if I O'ed like normal this cycle (CD 13/14).


----------



## Babylove100

I think I'm gearing up to O too, had some ewcm and a few cramps so fingers crossed I O on time as well after that silly wacky cycle!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Go get it girls!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Go catch those eggies!
I so wish I had one to go get. Me and DH have been at it like troopers and my chart still shows no ovulation. :-( 
I am beyond disappointed as this is our last round of Clomid. Xx


----------



## mssk

ugghh. Cycle day 40 that is right ladies day 40 :wacko:. Now I have a fever and my little ones are sick. We dtd the last few days for ourselves figuring me missed this cycle and it was nice to just do it for the heck of it. I think this next cycle whenever it shows I will go buy some OPK's I gotta find a way to pinpoint O time cause this is driving me nuts!


----------



## Carlimar

I just found this forum and quickly registered because I definitely need advice from women who are going through or who have been through what I am going through. I got my BFP on 8/29 and was so excited only to start spotting and passing tissue (sorry tmi) on Wed 9/9. I was 5wks 6 days. My Dr told me to do it naturally since I was so early and all I can think about as I lay in bed is wanting to start trying again as soon as I can. I usually temp and use opk but don't even know where to start. Any advice would be great.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hi Carlimar, sorry for your loss. 

My mcs were all really earlier, earlier than yours, and my cycles that followed them were unchanged. I counted the first day of flow from mc as day 1. But everyone's bodies react differently. Just temp and OPKs to track your cycle. Those were the most helpful to me. 

Good luck! And sorry again for your loss.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Calimar- sorry you are here, but with early MCs things definitely get back to normal faster. I found that temping was helpful because my temps were down when the bleeding stopped for good. 

I had an anovulatory cycle after MC (never normally), but mine was much further along. Still, knowing that things can be abnormal helped me when my cycles were abnormal, and coming here helped me through it as well. As Tiny said, we're all different, and we all respond differently. But you'll probably find someone who went through something similar in the process.

I hope you find your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Carlimar

TinyLynne- thanks for the advice good to hear that my cycle could possibly resume back to normal soon. I have always been very regular so that's kinda what I was hoping for. I guess I'll start tempting soon. Sucks because this was going to be my last pregnancy and I tempted for 6 months prior to and then 2 more months while trying to conceive and I thought I'd never have to do it again. But I guess God has different plans. Thank you again.

Xanzaba- thanks for your reply, I sure hope you're right and my body jumps right back to normal. Curious though what is a rainbow baby? Thanks:)


----------



## happynewmom1

Carlimar, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: my first loss was at 6 weeks exactly. I didn't do opk or charting or anything but my body was weird that cycle. I thought I ovulated super early after the loss because of all the ewcm but I actually ended up ovulating late for me, which I could tell frim cervix position, more ewcm and cramps. I also ended up pregnant that month too but had a chemical but I also knew I ovulated late due to when I got the bfp that month. Just be aware your body might be a tad out of whack the cycle after. I highly recommend getting some raspberry leaf tea capsules to help the uterus lining and maybe maca.. I took those after the chemical and I felt like my body starting healing more and getting back on track. Good luck to you.. I also hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs: (rainbow baby refers to the baby you have after a loss)


----------



## Carlimar

Happynewmom1- Thank you so much for the advice I have heard of raspberry leaf tea so good to hear it from another person. I will be picking some up. Thanks for clarifying rainbow baby for me =)


----------



## happynewmom1

Carlimar said:


> Happynewmom1- Thank you so much for the advice I have heard of raspberry leaf tea so good to hear it from another person. I will be picking some up. Thanks for clarifying rainbow baby for me =)

You're welcome :flower: just male sure you quit taking the raspberry leaf after getting your bfp. It's really good stuff though :)


----------



## mssk

Hi Carlimar I am so sorry for your loss. Like Tiny said everyone is different but after my 1st loss at 6 weeks everything returned normally. The start of the miscarriage bleed was cycle day one and I ovulated on time on cycle day 14. I hope that things get back on track for you soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Can I ask a question? When counting how far along you are at MC, do you count from last MC or from O day?


----------



## elliecain

That's really reassuring that some of you ovulated during the month after mc. I lost my baby at 5 weeks, just 8 days ago, so I'm hopeful that I'll ovulate on Thursday. We've planned our bding accordingly!!! My temps have been a bit odd so far since the mc... Stayed higher for a bit but big drops last 2 days.
Love to you all xx


----------



## TinyLynne

Angel, most doctors say use the day of LMP (last menstrual period) to date pregnancies, but this is really only accurate if you have the perfect cycle where you O on day 14. I do not. So the best way to accurately date it is if you are completely sure of your O date, then add on 2 weeks to how far you are from O date.


----------



## mssk

Angel-exactly what Tiny said :)

AFM- I am happy to say AF is here :happydance: finally I was afraid that I would need medical assistance again. With how crazy this first cycle was I think I O'd later or didn't O at all. I had passed a piece of tissue this cycle even though my HCG had been suspected as to 0 since it was last taken just over 5 so maybe that is what kept AF away to begin with. And maybe that is why this cycle was so weird. I hope that I can join you ladies with BFPs again soon!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Tiny & mssk. My cycles aren't very regular since I Stopped bc, but since I started vitex and b6 a couple months ago they've been exactly spot on. But I felt like counting from last mc was misleading. My LP is only 11 days (8 days w/out vitex and b6), and I got my bfp on 10DPO and 11DPO and AF came on the next day (so 1 day late for me). So, I never even made it to 2 weeks, but I wasn't sure whether that was supposed to be considered "two weeks" or "four weeks". Not that it matters, just a logistical question. :)


----------



## TinyLynne

So happy for your fresh start Mssk! I'm excited to see you get that BFP soon! Will you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## mssk

I'm not sure Tiny. I was thinking about ordering OPK's but then I realized that I was getting so crazy about it last cycle that it took all the joy out of it, I was really stressed out worried about my due date lining up with my clinicals. I think I am just going to take all my vitamins religiously and try my best to relax. It will happen and if I am pregnant right before clinicals or during we will find a way to make things work. We will see if I am able to relax though once AF is over lol


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- it sounds like we are on the same schedule. I had a long wait after MC, and then O'ed late the second cycle. Happy to say though that at CD 13 my OPKs are almost there- I'm sure I'll have my smiley by tomorrow. I guess this is why the doctor suggested waiting 2 cycles.

I'm taking Fertility Blend. It took us a while to get pregnant, the 3rd month on Fertility Blend after 2+ years of trying. And then the second time I was pregnant the second month of Fertility Blend. I took it last month, but it turns out not long enough since I stopped before I really O'ed. I'll keep on taking it this cycle until the witch or that second line shows up and is confirmed by the doctor. Hoping it does the trick.


----------



## ILoveme29

hi ladies hope all is going well, I have a huge sense of relief today my cycle came right on time 27 days after D&C, but I decided to wait this one out and try for iui next month


----------



## ILoveme29

@Xanzaba how many pills of fertility blend do you take a day I was taking ferliaid and had to take 4 pills so I stopped it was way too much


----------



## Carlimar

Hope I can ask a quick question ladies. I am about 6 days past when miscarriage started and no longer bleeding but hpt still shows faint second line. Just out of curiosity I tried opk today and it came back negative. Do you think it's ok to start using opk again & how long for hcg to clear system entirely? I guess that's 2 questions lol.


----------



## ILoveme29

Carlimar said:


> Hope I can ask a quick question ladies. I am about 6 days past when miscarriage started and no longer bleeding but hpt still shows faint second line. Just out of curiosity I tried opk today and it came back negative. Do you think it's ok to start using opk again & how long for hcg to clear system entirely? I guess that's 2 questions lol.

In order for you to O HCG has to be <5 so if the HCG is no longer in your system I don't see any problem with using opt to check for O. HCG varies from person to person really hard to pin-point.


----------



## xanzaba

Iloveme- it says up to 3 Fertility blend a day, but I've only ever taken 2. My iron/hemoglobin run high and I can have too much iron.


----------



## JasmineFrame

So i am also trying to concieve before AF i have an ovulation kit and im still getting the blinking flashing smiley face, but my husband and i are trying every night im hoping that i can concieve i guess i will know or not in a few weeks. I dont know when AF is suppose to happen since its suppose to come 4-6 weeks after my D&C and that would put me at my next AF on Sept 16th but idk. Fingers crossed and i need as much baby dust as i can get


----------



## Carlimar

Iloveme29- I think I'm going to have my Ob check my hcg level so I know what I'm dealing with. Thanks


----------



## Justme43

I am so excited to hear that some of you are getting one step closer to your rainbow baby. I am anxiously awaiting my first period. Its' been nearly 3 weeks since my miscarriage. 

I am hoping, wishing and praying that things move along nicely.


----------



## Aayla

I am still bleeding a bit from my miscarriage but it is on its way out. I don't ovulate on my own, I have to use femara, but has anyone heard of someone having spontaneous ovulation because they got pregnant and the body figured out what it had to do?
My doc doesn't seem to think it is an issue as she didn't mention anything about using protection and they mentioned what the next steps are before I go back on femara.


----------



## ILoveme29

Aayla said:


> I am still bleeding a bit from my miscarriage but it is on its way out. I don't ovulate on my own, I have to use femara, but has anyone heard of someone having spontaneous ovulation because they got pregnant and the body figured out what it had to do?
> My doc doesn't seem to think it is an issue as she didn't mention anything about using protection and they mentioned what the next steps are before I go back on femara.

hey Aayla, I don't ovulate on my own either. I always have to use Femara, but from reading it says for women who are anovulatory after MC it is likely to fix on its own you just never know. Im entirely shocked my cycle came on time right after MMC im not sure if I want to try this month or not.


----------



## xanzaba

Tiny- how are you doing? How many weeks are you?


----------



## Aayla

ILoveme29 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I am still bleeding a bit from my miscarriage but it is on its way out. I don't ovulate on my own, I have to use femara, but has anyone heard of someone having spontaneous ovulation because they got pregnant and the body figured out what it had to do?
> My doc doesn't seem to think it is an issue as she didn't mention anything about using protection and they mentioned what the next steps are before I go back on femara.
> 
> hey Aayla, I don't ovulate on my own either. I always have to use Femara, but from reading it says for women who are anovulatory after MC it is likely to fix on its own you just never know. Im entirely shocked my cycle came on time right after MMC im not sure if I want to try this month or not.Click to expand...


Thanks. We're not going to try and prevent anything. the likelyhood that I will ovulate on my own is slim but I know not totally unheard of. I can't google the question right so I can't seem to find any info on it. I know that my cousin needed clomid to get pregnant with 2 of her children. One month they never bothered to use protection or anything because she needed the drugs for both her other kids. Wound up pregnant with a 3rd. lol. But she also has a mild case of PCOS where as mine is severe. 
But it would be a lovely thought that when I take my last hpt on Oct 2 to make sure the hcg is gone that it came out very positive. lol A girl can dream


----------



## TinyLynne

Had an ultrasound, saw 3-4 small black spots, but one is a bit larger and we feel like that was the one. But the OB said that the other spots are probably fluid, so if I start spotting that is why. So now I'm freaked out that the other 2-3 smaller spots are the start of a mc. But that's just me freaking out! So I'm googling trying to figure out what those spots could be and I'm finding NOTHING!! Betas done. Will have results tomorrow. No spotting or bleeding still. That's definitely good!

4 weeks and 3 days... Another ultrasound next Thursday and praying praying and BEGGING for a heartbeat.


----------



## mssk

No Googling! Google is the enemy. I am praying for you Tiny every night! I really really hope that everything is just perfect for you and DH. I will be checking in tomorrow. Keep us posted on those betas and how they compare to the past!

FX'd!


----------



## Babylove100

Got everything crossed for you as well tiny! Will be checking back on for updates!


----------



## xanzaba

Tiny, we're here with you, cheering on a little sticky bean!


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you so much ladies. You have no idea how much I appreciate the support. 

Longest I've ever been without spotting was 4 weeks 2 days, so we have crossed that small milestone! Betas have never been above a sad small 23. So I feel good that they are higher than that. Median is about 400 for 17DPO, but I'd be super happy with 300! 300 is the number that I keep in my head and keep picturing. Will know soon I suppose! 

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## TinyLynne

I knew I wasn't waiting for good news. I knew it wasn't. But thought that maybe if I acted positive then I would feel it. 83. Highest it has ever been. But still.... 83. So I guess I will retest tomorrow. But that is not very good news to me.


----------



## mssk

Don't lose hope yet Tiny the range for 4 weeks is 5-426. I know it seems like vast scale and we all want to be on the high end of it. But, things could still be alright. I'd say since it is your highest HCG yet that is reason for hope. I am thinking of you <3


----------



## mssk

Cycle day 5. This cycle has made me feel relieved. I finally got AF on my own. And for once I am glad I didn't get pregnant last cycle. The amount of clots that came out of me from marble to golf ball size and pieces of tissue let me know why we didn't conceive last month. I no longer think that I O'd but like I said I am glad because had I by some chance got pregnant I feel it would have ended in another miscarriage. I didn't even have this heavy of flow after giving birth to DS and DD were born. I finally feel real hope for this cycle. My body doesn't feel congested anymore. I feel good.


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks for your kind words Mssk. 

So glad to hear that your body has gotten a good clean out. Hoping that this cycle is your BFP!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- it does feel good to get that real period, even if there's lots of gross stuff. Mine was the same, the first one was light, this one was more like when I had clots. And I remember now how it felt to O, and even if I did O last time it wasn't the whole deal. Geez, the things we hope for on these threads...

Tiny- I had numbers like that with my first pregnancy. They told me the important thing is how it doubles, not how high it is. Well the numbers doubled nicely over the course of 6 days and they told me I was off the hook. Here's hoping for a nice doubling!

I decided to do OPKs this month and it looks like I O'ed on CD 15 or 16. CD 15 I had a positive OPK and DH was being a pain, distracted by work. I don't know what came over me, but all of a sudden I started crying. Freaked out DH, because I _never_ cry. I admitted to him how stressed this whole thing has made me, and with the new job and everything. After a long talk we cuddled and next thing I knew... The next day I felt O, so good timing! Temps were up today. Now we wait.


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank Xan, good timing with your DH. Sometimes it just feels good to let everything out even if just for a few minutes. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## happynewmom1

TinyLynne, mssk is right. There are ladies in 1st trimester who had numbers lower than that, but they doubled so that was the best sign. The number has to start somewhere and you are still very early. Don't give up home yet. I so hope this is your rainbow baby and your number doubles!


----------



## Justme43

TinyLynne said:


> I knew I wasn't waiting for good news. I knew it wasn't. But thought that maybe if I acted positive then I would feel it. 83. Highest it has ever been. But still.... 83. So I guess I will retest tomorrow. But that is not very good news to me.

Hi Tiny, 
I jumped on kind of late, but I am sending tons of baby dust your way. Fingers crossed and saying a little prayer for you. 

All will be okay !!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you ladies. 

I don't think I would be as down about it if i hadn't got my BFP at 9DPO. If my betas are doing, it would have been nearly nothing at 9. But.... Still a little bit of hope. Something that j hope I do t have to kick myself for having later.


----------



## Aayla

At 14dpo I was at 17. At 16 dpo I was at 43. We didn't test beyond that as they doubled fine and were within range.


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks for the support Aalya! 

So that turned into a successful pregnancy?


----------



## Aayla

I unfortunately miscarried but my levels got up to the right range before they just stopped. When I went to the hospital because I started bleeding I knew based on the number when I stopped doubling. But it was fine up until then. 
But just because that happened to me doesn't mean it will happen with you. 
As long as you are doubling then things should be fine. And be persistent if you are worried. My fertility clinic kept telling me no to get more blood work. I was sitting in limbo hell for a week. I finally called my regular doc and he ordered more based on my ultrasound.


----------



## xanzaba

Tiny- are you getting your betas checked again this week? Inquiring minds need to know when to stalk the boards...


----------



## TinyLynne

Tomorrow I will get them checked again. Not sure when I will get the results


----------



## mssk

My OB's office (in the hospital) lets me call in an hour after getting bloods for the result so I don't have to wait till the AM. I think they know that I will go crazy waiting..but maybe your OB would offer something like this. Bloods only take about a hour for the lab tech to get to and 15 minutes to process.


----------



## TinyLynne

That's great Mssk! Where I get mine done at they have to send them downtown to the hospital, but I will ask when they will be sent so that I can know fast


----------



## xanzaba

Where I used to go, they said if you went early enough in the AM they would have them the same day. They sent them out to Labcorp, by 10 am or so.


----------



## TinyLynne

83. No change at all. Not even a fucking point. 

I can't do this again.


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry, Tiny. I can't imagine...


----------



## Babylove100

Tiny, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Oh tiny I am so sorry


----------



## mssk

Tiny-I know there is nothing any of us can say to truly make you feel any better. But, I want to say I am thinking of you and I am so sorry:hugs:.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Tiny, I am truly sorry to hear this. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Justme43

I am sorry Tiny. My heart goes out to you hon.


----------



## Aayla

I am getting identical symptoms that I had after I ovulated and egg was fertilized. Heartburn, gas, oily skin, headaches, allergies going nuts the feeling of a cold coming on. I went back to a website I tracked everything on. It is all the same. I have no idea what this means, if anything. But it has me curious. I wish I could get to a store to take a test. Not that it would show up if a miracle happened (especially since we onle dtd once in the last 2 weeks. But it was 3 days ago and my symptoms are the same as they were 3dpo) but I would love to see if my levels are down to zero. I am coming up to my regular ovulation day (well regular as in I O'd on cd17 with my medicated cycles). 
I guess it is all a wait and see. But is it possible that I ovulated without meds? And so soon?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Quick question- do any of you get really achy breasts after O? I've noticed them at the end of the luteal phase, but I'm only 4 dpo and I've had them for 2 days. They are driving me bonkers!


----------



## Aayla

Well I took a frer on friday to see if my levels were down. very dark positive. tested the next day with a less sensitive test and it was light positive. tested again after a 3 hour hold and negative. tested this morning, negative...well I saw a shadow but I know what I am looking for. Anyone else would say it is negative. 
I took an opk yesterday at the same time as my negative test and it was also negative. Tested again this evening and very very positive opk! today would technically be cd16 if I counted my first day of bleeding as cd1. I got my positive opk last cycle on cd16 and I O'd cd17 last 2 previous cycles. 
We haven't done it lately as I have been away at my mom's housesitting. Going home tonight so we can do it tonight and then I am home permanently again tomorrow so we will dtd then too. Hopefully I ovulate. 
What's wild is that I need femara to ovulate and I have never got a positive opk in an anovulatory cycle. 
I will be going for 7dpo progesterone test to confirm. I may have geared up but won't O. But not taking any chances. I'm all hopeful again.


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck Aayla! Fx that egg is on its way!!!


----------



## Justme43

Good luck Aayla - it sounds good and hopefully it will all work out for you.


----------



## mssk

That is great news Aayla! Good luck :)

Xanzaba- My breasts never use to get achy after O and before AF until the losses. It is the main reason I thought I was pregnant last cycle! I hope this is the cycle for you! For me my breasts never use to get sore during pregnancy until 6-8 weeks. Goodluck!


----------



## mssk

AFM- just realized that today is cycle day 9!:happydance: I can't believe it. I was still spotting the last three days which shows how much I needed AF. I hope this is the cycle :blush: oh please please please let this be the cycle


----------



## Justme43

mssk said:


> AFM- just realized that today is cycle day 9!:happydance: I can't believe it. I was still spotting the last three days which shows how much I needed AF. I hope this is the cycle :blush: oh please please please let this be the cycle

I am dancing with you too. Yes. Yes, Yes, this is the cycle.. Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## mssk

I hope so fingers and toes crossed for you too Justme43 :)


----------



## pinktree1981

Hi everyone. I miscarried at 5+2 3 days ago. Bleeding now slowed down quite a lot but not quite stopped. Has been lighter than normal period. Still having some cramping. Really want to start trying again asap. What would I count as CD1? And when should I start doing opks? Any advice would be very gratefully received :)


----------



## elliecain

I got my crosshairs yesterday, so I ovulated cd14 if mc was cd1. My cycle seems to have been unaffected! We timed bd exactly as last cycle, when I got my bfp, so I'm really hopeful!
Please please please please please can I get another bfp and this time one that sticks xx


----------



## elliecain

Pinktree1981, so sorry for your loss.
I mc at 5+0 just over 2 weeks ago and I bled for 5 days then spotted for 2. I counted mc as day 1 and temped again quickly. FF says I ovulated cd14, same as always. It varies from person to person, but an earlier mc seems to mean your cycle is more likely to return to normal more quickly. 
I didn't do opks this cycle, as I read they might not be reliable. I've been temping for a few months and this is the only method that confirms ovulation. My advice would be to take first day of mc as cd1 and assume usual ovulation until you get higher temps.
It's also worth doing an hpt when bleeding stops, to make sure your hcg levels have fallen again. Your cycle won't return if there is still hcg in your system.

Good luck!


----------



## xanzaba

Pinktree- early losses tend to affect you less. I was told to take the first day of no bleeding as day 1, but I was much further along. Temping was tough as I had wacko cycles (1st anovulatory/2nd really long- I'm usually regular), but it would have been tough either way, and having some hard facts to go on was reassuring.

Ooh mssk- I hope we're going to be bump buddies! I've never had such spiky temps and sore boobs. Must be the progesterone kicking into high gear.

Elliecain- I'm glad you have a silver lining around your loss. Next is the rainbow!


----------



## pinktree1981

Thanks elliecain, that's really helpful. Sorry for your loss. Sending you lots and lots of sticky baby dust for this month xx


----------



## Aayla

I counted my start of bleeding as cd1. I know my cycle may not be on point because it isn't a real cycle. That being said.... I have finally got a negative hpt and I got a positive opk last night. Right on schedule. What's wild though is that i don't ovulate on my own, I need femara and I have never had a positive opk in an an-ovulatory cycle. 

But some women don't go back to normal for a cycle or two. It depends. I do wish I had been able to temp for the last few days. So I would suggest temping for sure. OPK's ideally when you have a negative hpt.


----------



## pinktree1981

Thank you xanzaba , and sorry for your loss. I've never done temping, how does that work if you don't mind me asking? Only used opks with this pregnancy


----------



## elliecain

Use a special thermometer (I bought mine on eBay, search for bbt) to take your temperature first thing in the morning at the same time every day, after at least 3 hours' sleep. Your temperature will drop in the first part of your cycle, then suddenly jump up the day after you ovulate. It is a very reliable way of knowing you have ovulated.
I track my temps and other things using Fertility Friend. It's a great app!

I got used to temping really quickly but it's taken 3 months for me to be able to rely entirely on them. The app learns your cycle and patterns. I am hooked on charting now... See my sig xx


----------



## xanzaba

Pinktree- usually using fertility friend is the easiest way to keep track. There is a free and a paid version. I think they give you a free trial of the paid version, but if not the free is good enough I think. There are a lot of tools there to get you started, but basically you take your temperature as soon as you wake up every morning. When you ovulate, your temperature will get higher, and when it's high for 3 days you get little crosshairs. You can also keep track of when you bd, symptom spot etc. It's easy to get obsessed with your chart though :)


----------



## Aayla

I paid for the vip version and you get it for a year for about $30 ish. I love it. It gives you a detailed interpretation of all of your stuff, it tells you if you are in a fertile zone and it will even tell you if you dtd enough.


----------



## pinktree1981

Thanks so much all for being so friendly and all the great advice. Everything feels really strange at the moment- I'm upset but ok with it all, some friends being really supportive but some ignoring me - I guess cos they don't know what to say. Weird how everyone's different. 

I'll leave temping for this month I think but will get everything ready for next month. A badly sleeping toddler may make temping a bit difficult!

Hope you all get your sticky beans very soon &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Aayla

and the symptom spotting has begun lol. At least for O. I am feeling all bloaty today and I am getting random twinges. Same as before. I have had headaches for the last few days which was a major sign for me. I'm thirsty all the time, I feel flushed a bit and I have to pee like crazy (probably due to the excess liquid from being thirsty). My boobs are also a bit tingly in the nipple area. I don't want to get my hopes up but it's all pointing in the same direction. Could I be this lucky? The next week will be long. I won't know for sure if I ovulated until I do the progesterone test. I am hoping the miscarriage doesn't mess up the numbers.


----------



## Justme43

Aayla said:


> and the symptom spotting has begun lol. At least for O. I am feeling all bloaty today and I am getting random twinges. Same as before. I have had headaches for the last few days which was a major sign for me. I'm thirsty all the time, I feel flushed a bit and I have to pee like crazy (probably due to the excess liquid from being thirsty). My boobs are also a bit tingly in the nipple area. I don't want to get my hopes up but it's all pointing in the same direction. Could I be this lucky? The next week will be long. I won't know for sure if I ovulated until I do the progesterone test. I am hoping the miscarriage doesn't mess up the numbers.

So excited for you. Fingers crossed xoxo


----------



## Aayla

Well I did not get a temp spike like last cycle. It went down .03 of a degree. So I'm not sure if I ovulated at all. I now wonder if there was enough hcg left in that one sample to cause the opk to go positive. Which is weird when no other opk was positive before or since and I had a negative pg test before and after. 

The spotting has finally stopped. Woke up to nothing and nothing when I went to the bathroom. 

While I didn't want to get my hopes up I have. The only way to confirm anything is to go for my progesterone test next monday.


----------



## Justme43

Aayla said:


> Well I did not get a temp spike like last cycle. It went down .03 of a degree. So I'm not sure if I ovulated at all. I now wonder if there was enough hcg left in that one sample to cause the opk to go positive. Which is weird when no other opk was positive before or since and I had a negative pg test before and after.
> 
> The spotting has finally stopped. Woke up to nothing and nothing when I went to the bathroom.
> 
> While I didn't want to get my hopes up I have. The only way to confirm anything is to go for my progesterone test next monday.

Sorry honey.. You okay?


----------



## Aayla

I think I'm doing okay. It would have been an astronomical chance for me to ovulate on my own. I may have surged and got the positive opk but nothing happened afterward. But I don't know anything for sure. We dtd the last 2 days and will do it again today (because hey why not right lol). If my progesterone test comes back that I didn't O then I will take another frer pg test to see if that finally goes negative. 

i want to get into the docs as soon as possible. They are insisting on my taking a pg test 3 weeks after the bleeding started (which is roughly oct 2). But by the time I get in and get my biopsy done, I am so afraid of missing the first cycle. Although this is on the assumption it comes on time. lol Who knows what my body is going to do.


----------



## xanzaba

Aayla- don't count yourself out yet! You usually see a temp spike 1-3 days after a positive OPK. I have to say, OPKs are so much more frustrating than HPTs. You'd think they could have developed a better test by now. :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

So true. Even hubby said maybe it can happen tomorrow. And he knows so little about all of this. He is slowly learning though. But you are right, and I need to take the advice i give out. You aren't out until af shows. (well for me I will know in my progesterone test). 

Ok...so I have a temping question then.. For this morning I used the temp I got at 7:45am. (36.25 C) I had to get up to pee but before I did I took my temp. Went back to bed and got up around 11am. I took my temp again and it was 36.41 C (I was looking for anything higher than yesterdays of 36.28). 

Both times are not the normal time I temp (8:30am). Should I take the time at 7:45 because it's closer and I didn't get up at during the night or take the other temp which was today's actually getting out of bed to do stuff time.


----------



## Carlimar

Hey ladies wanted to ask some more advice. So I counted CD1 as the day I first started bleeding with m/c, I didn't get a negative hpt till CD8 and am currently CD14 and got my first +ve opk smiley face today. Do you ladies think this is a good reading or false positive? I usually get first +ve opk around CD11 or 12 but am guessing because of the m/c it could have pushed it out a couple days. What do you girls think?


----------



## elliecain

Aayla, if I have to temp at a different time for some reason, I use this website to adjust my temps. It seems to work quite well if I'm a couple of hours out...
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Aayla

Carlimar said:


> Hey ladies wanted to ask some more advice. So I counted CD1 as the day I first started bleeding with m/c, I didn't get a negative hpt till CD8 and am currently CD14 and got my first +ve opk smiley face today. Do you ladies think this is a good reading or false positive? I usually get first +ve opk around CD11 or 12 but am guessing because of the m/c it could have pushed it out a couple days. What do you girls think?


I would say that it is likely a good positive. That's nearly a week from the negative test. My positve was only 3 days from a positive test and a day from a negative so I am more likely to have picked up hcg. And it's normal for the O day to be pushed back a few days.


----------



## Aayla

hmm. if I use the 7:45 test it would put it up to 36.33 (not a huge jump in temp but still up).


----------



## xanzaba

Aayla- I would see what the next couple of days bring. You're looking for a sustained higher temp. Easier said than done (don't I know) but one day isn't really all that meaningful either way. Last time I obsessed about a fallback rise (when you have a second estrogen spike after O). Treat yourself to something distracting!


----------



## Carlimar

Aayla- That's what I was thinking, hoping its an accurate +ve.


----------



## xanzaba

elliecain said:


> Aayla, if I have to temp at a different time for some reason, I use this website to adjust my temps. It seems to work quite well if I'm a couple of hours out...
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Wow, this is pretty accurate. I woke up in the middle of the night (3am) and instinctively took my temperature (98.2). I went to this website and it said my temp would have been 98.8 if I had woken up at 6. Well, I fell back asleep and woke up at 6 to a temperature of 98.7.

I know it's still early (8 dpo) but I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm thinking of testing at 10dpo, although I've never had a bfp before 13 dpo.


----------



## mssk

Has anyone else had some blood tinging in cm before O. AF was long this cycle but I had finished spotting. Today I have what is not quite EWCM yet but getting close and it has like blood specks all through it?


----------



## xanzaba

I have heard that's a sign of a strong O... good luck!


----------



## mssk

Ohhh I hope so!!


----------



## Aayla

unfortunately there is no sustained shit. I have a feeling that the opk picked up on whatever hcg was left in my system. I had a good cry about it yesterday. I will still be confirming it with my progesterone but I know this isn't a true cycle. and the chances of me doing it on my own were so high. 

We'll just have to see what everything brings. I am hoping a frer will come back negative this weekend. Then I can get in to see my doc sooner. They want me to wait until Oct 2, but I am so scared of missing the first cycle.


----------



## mssk

UGH. All I wanted was for my husband to get a less physically demanding job---and he did and I am so happy and proud of him! But, he works so much that DTD is becoming a huge chore and I feel like I have to force it on him when he is home. He is so tired and completely un-enthused. Any way sorry ladies just had to vent. Do you ever go through anything like this. DH and I never have any issues DTD until we are TTC then it feels so scheduled I think we both lose the urge.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- :hugs: I completely know what you mean. DH and I recently moved to a very different part of the country, I changed jobs, and we are buying a house. The day I had my +OPK he told me he was distracted by work. Aaargh! I completely broke down and explained to him that I was O'ing and we dtd, but it felt so blah.

Well, it'll be worth it if I get that BFP. If not, next cycle is going to be even worse...


----------



## mssk

Exactly by the time we did I was just like get it over with! I hate feeling that way. I know he is tired but seriously it made me so mad! I told him, he can be tired all he wants when we get pregnant and the Dr. puts me on pelvic rest! then he can leave me the heck alone...and watch then he will want to all the time lol. Lets hope this is the cycle for both of us so that dtd isn't stressful anymore....I held my legs in the air EXTRA long this time lol. I think I need a magazine or something for next time because I was pretty bored laying there with my legs up:haha:


----------



## mssk

And congratulations on your new home!


----------



## xanzaba

Lol- that paints a funny picture! I can just imagine someone, legs in the air and muttering under their breath while their DH is asleep and snoring (not to imply that your DH does, but mine does, so I can imagine it).

I have been really short with DH- I just hope the grumpiness has a good cause and a happy ending. Work has slowed down a little and I am feeling more calm and a little guilty...


----------



## mssk

Oh no he snores like a lawn mower and sleep talks and laughs in his sleep lol. I have been extremely short tempered which is not like me. But, this whole TTC process has taken a toll on us both. Last month we were laughing about scheduling sex but now I am not laughing. He is a huge joker and when he tells me he has "no libido" laughing I want to kill him lol. And I feel terribly guilty about it because he works 12 hour overnight shifts and has a 1 hour commute so he is literally sleeping or at work. I need this to be the cycle I am getting overwhelmed! AF was so long I think O will be later than usual any way.


----------



## ILoveme29

mssk said:


> Has anyone else had some blood tinging in cm before O. AF was long this cycle but I had finished spotting. Today I have what is not quite EWCM yet but getting close and it has like blood specks all through it?

I also had spotting right before O was my first time ever seeing this, im reading articles on it now to see what, or why. and then two days later I got my CM. I didn't use OPK but im sure it was O I felt the pains as well.


----------



## Carlimar

Hey ladies I'm back with another question. So my dh and I decided to start trying right away after 9/9 mc. I was supervised to see that I ovulated cd15 this month ( according to +opk and thermal shift). So my question is should I expect my LP to be shorter or longer this cycle? I'm asking because I have been having af like cramps yesterday and today (6dpo & 7dpo), yesterday I had a temp dip and it rose back up today and thought it might be implantation dip but it might just be wishful thinking. Just curious because I have never had af cramps this early but I also have never had a mc.


----------



## mssk

Carlimar- It is hard to say. Everyone's bodies are different and I learned that every loss is different. After our first loss in March there was no change in my cycle. I ovulated cycle day 14 and got pregnant right away, unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage as well (blighted ovum). So your cycle could be normal, longer, shorter, it is kind of a wait and see matter. The fact that you ovulated on cycle day 15 makes me think that you are on track for a more "normal" cycle. Remember after a loss it is very easy to symptom spot. I noticed after our second loss that I felt cramps on and off without AF showing. I was also looking for signs of anything AF or pregnancy. I know it is hard (I am about to give you advice that I myself never take lol) but try not to stress yourself out about it. You will get there. I hope that this is the cycle for you and your DH to end up with a happy and healthy pregnancy <3


----------



## Carlimar

Mssk- Thank you so much for responding, I'm driving myself crazy with all these symptoms. I guess I just want to be pregnant again so badly. I am going to try and relax and not stress anymore over it, going away this weekend and hopefully that will help :)


----------



## elliecain

I mc at 5w0d 4 weeks ago, ovulated on cd14 as usual and am now overdue AF. I'm trying really hard to stay calm, but my temps are still up and I'm going to test tomorrow! I've read quite a few people who got pregnant immediately after an early mc... I just hope that, if I am, this is a sticky bean. I want a baby more than I can explain. :dust:


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, Ellie!


----------



## elliecain

Feeling upset...
My temp dropped today and my boobs don't hurt anymore. BFN was therefore not a great surprise but I really want af to hurry up now so we can move on to next cycle. Or, if I am pregnant, show me a positive!!!
Anyone experienced late af after a very early mc? When can I expect to get it?
I've still got creamy cm and cervix is high, soft and closed. No sign of anything at all. If I didn't temp, I'd be sure I was pregnant, but the dip this morning was a teller for me. So sad, I'd really got my hopes up yesterday :(


----------



## xanzaba

I know what you mean. I woke up with a pimple on Wednesday and just knew it was over. One single pimple, usually on my chin, is my kiss of death.


----------



## Justme43

Oh ellie :hugs: I am sorry honey. 

I had an early miscarriage too and AF showed up 2 days shy of 5 weeks. However, aside from a few slips we were being careful. 

The m/c really upsets our hormones and everything else for that matter. So anything is possible. Hang in there sweetie and don't lose complete hope. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ILoveme29

Good day Ladies, I went to do my scan and labs today, waiting on that phone call hoping for good news


----------



## Justme43

ILoveme29 said:


> Good day Ladies, I went to do my scan and labs today, waiting on that phone call hoping for good news

You will have good news.... rooting for you honey.


----------



## mssk

Good luck ladies! Ellie don't count yourself out yet it is still early and your cycle might just be a little off. 

AFM- I really hope that I ovulate this cycle. I decided not to buy opk's this cycle as an effort to relax a little. But AF was super long 8 days with spotting included I didn't get much EWCM except on about cycle day 11-13. And again day 19. We bed 11-13-15-19 so hopefully we get lucky. With things being late I think we will bed 21-23-25 as well. Fingers crossed for us all. I hope this is it I broke down the other night knowing it been 6 months since our first angel left us and 4 months since our second angel left for Heaven. I can't believe it has been 4 months and we are still TTC with no luck. I need it to be this month. I feel so empty :(


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, mssk :hugs: Here's to this being your cycle :hugs:


----------



## mssk

Thanks Xanzaba I am getting really discouraged.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm sorry you're discouraged honey. However, I know how you feel. It's been just over 6 months since our loss and nothing. We've tried really hard and not getting anywhere. 
I'm sure our rainbow babies are just around the corner. Xx


----------



## mssk

Thank you Teeny Weeny. I really hope happens for both or us really soon <3


----------



## mssk

TinyLynne- I wanted to let you know that I think about you every day. I hope that you are doing okay.:hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, Tiny, I hope that you are okay and that you come back and join us when you are ready.


----------



## Babylove100

Well AF finally showed today (cd35/cd1) I've never been so pleased to see her! Fx for this cycle!

Hope your all doing okay.x


----------



## mssk

Finger and toes crossed for you babylove :)


----------



## mssk

Cycle day 22 I think I may have O'd yesterday lots of watery CM. But, we didn't get a chance to bd. Ughh I already feel out this cycle. If we don't get pregnant this cycle I think it is time to go back to the OB's office. We did bed cycle day 19 though do I really hope that those swimmers :spermy: were still kicking in there. Please have got to that eggy little buddies. Oh gosh listen to me I have lost my damn mind.:wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

Haha mssk! Know that feeling! Git everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Justme43

Good Morning ladies - 

mssk - hang in there honey. I know it can get discouraging but just keeping pushing forward. 

Teeny - My fingers and toes are crossed for you and I hope you get your rainbow soon. . Hang in there!

Babylove - lol- I know what you mean. Last week AF showed up for the first time and I was thrilled. She is on her way out now (barely spotting). 

I am looking forward to officially ttc this month. Now that Af is almost gone - I am a little nervous but I am more hopeful. 

Babydust to you all and I am praying we all get our rainbows before the new year.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- had a little mental bump in the road, but I think I'm getting back to being ready to do this all over again. DH is out of town, which will be nice to not think about bd'ing, and the timing is right. Then I'm going out of town in 2 weeks for work. I think a little change of scenery is just what I need.

Here's to new, clean cycles. And quick tww's.


----------



## mssk

I know how you feel Xan. TTC can be so overwhelming. But, the payoff will be worth it in the end. I hope your work trip helps to perk you up :)


----------



## mssk

AFM- well ladies...I think I am finally in the tww. O was hard to track this cycle but I am sure I at least did O this cycle. So I checked my cervix today after having some mild cramping. Cervix is super high same as it was about a week after AF but now it is so high I can only feel the tip of it (My cervix is retroverted so I cannot feel the opening unless it is lower) but it feels really soft. CM is creamy dry and tacky, what do you think? Good sign? My cervix did not go this high after AF last cycle it was medium and firm. I hope we got the job done this cycle, DH's new job has made it very hard TTCing as he is never home or sleeping. Today is cycle day 25 with O definitely on the late side. Fingers crossed so tightly!!!


----------



## Justme43

Hey ladies - I need to catch up - was out of commission yesterday. Good news is AF is finally gone so I can get to "getting down".. Also, we set a date April 23rd so the countdown officially begins. 

So excited to finally be planning the wedding again, the m/c put things on hold but now I am ready to get back to it. 

I'll check back later to catch up. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- Good luck! I can never get the hang of finding my cervix. Sorry if TMI, but how far do you have to insert your finger? I'm pretty sure it's higher up than what I'm thinking, or I'm not sure how sex is possible without hitting the cervix...


----------



## mssk

Xanzaba- it took me a little while to get the hang of it lol...and I felt ridiculous trying to figure it out. You have to use your middle or index finger and reach in and back toward your rectum. If you insert straight in you will only feel the vaginal walls. Depending on where you are in your cycle it can be hard to distinguish your cervix from the vaginal walls if you don't know what you are feeling for. It is usually firm before and after AF and soft during pregnancy. Once you find it and get the feel of it, it is easy to find. It is lower and easy to find right before AF, it will be firm and lower, much easier to reach. Bumping the cervix during sex is really uncomfortable but usually the cervix is so high during O that it doesn't get bumped :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you ladies for your thoughts. I just had to get away for a while. 

We took a month off from TTC this cycle. Oed early of course! So will probably see AF in the next two weeks. Then femara again. 

DH and I saw a family counselor and I think it finally convinced him that we need to really start looking at IVF as a real option. So we are getting pricing and saving. Reality blows sometimes. 

Thinking of you all! Hoping you get your stickies soon! My heartbreaks when yours do. Wishing us all the best.


----------



## mssk

I understand Tiny, everyone around me keeps announcing their pregnancies...and it just makes me want to scream (not that I am not happy for them). I finally had to stop using Facebook because it was just too much for me. I am just glad that you are okay. I pray for you every night :) Sounds like the family counselor went well. I hope that this next cycle is it for you!


----------



## mssk

Well cycle day 28. Cervix had been high and soft, now med and soft I feel completely hopeless. I have other symptoms but I think I am just symptom spotting. I know you can't base things 100% off your cervix but, feeling it sink a little lower in the last two days has made me lose hope. Plus with DH's new job bding has been a nightmare. But, tmi I am seriously constipated which is usually the number one sign for me, I have been drinking lots of fluids and today it was so bad I bleed after going. I guess the wait for AF is on.


----------



## xanzaba

Tiny- glad you had a little break and that you have come to an understanding about IVF. While it all sucks, it's always better to know what the problem is how to solve it.

Mssk- as long as AF doesn't show, and cervix isn't low and open, the game's not over. Those couple of days before BFP/AF seem like they take forever.

AFM- DH was out of town and it was nice not thinking about TTC. Then, the day before he got back I had EWCM (cd 9, which is a little early for me) and then again the next day. Of course, I tried to seduce him, but he came back on the red-eye and is feeling off, so I'm trying to be understanding. But when he's doing everything else fine, it makes my blood boil. I really feel like just not trying this cycle but partly to get back at him, which is wrong.


----------



## mssk

Xan- I completely understand that feeling. With DH's job we are on totally different schedules, but when he gets home I swear he is reading, writing, watching netflix, cooking...but is too tired to bd. Some times I just want to smack him!


----------



## mssk

I am thinking about ordering the opk/pregnancy test kit for next cycle now and just giving the O tracking a shot so I can at least document if/when O is occurring. I figure at least then I only have to bug DH on certain days.


----------



## mssk

How is everyone doing?

It is cycle day 30 for me...the pressure to the 2 week wait is at it's greatest, I am really starting to hate TTC.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- wishing you a speedy TWW. Last month I thought I wasn't going to make it!

AFM- having O pains. My average O day is 13-14, so I guess I'm getting back to normal, and I had EWCM this month. We did manage to bd yesterday and the morning before. Both time's I've gotten pregnant it was from morning bd'ing 2 days before O, so fx'ed!

As for the DH not in the mood thing, I wonder if they are subconsciously avoiding more drama or having performance anxiety. Either way, trying to be patient...


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- thinking about you. Any news?


----------



## mssk

Hey Xan, I'm okay cycle day 33 no AF yet but cervix is now much lower and feels pretty firm, so I am just waiting for AF to show her ugly face :(. 

How are you doing?


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry Mssk :( Hopefully it's a red herring.

I'm 3dpo. Last night I had a melt down with DH (again) and he promised he would try to be more careful (again). But this time I think he meant it, and we're finishing up some of the big work on the house, so hopefully next month I won't have to drag him into the bedroom. Afterward, though,I realized the timing was pretty good in the end. So, fx'ed. At least I don't have to worry about the timing any more this month, and I have about a month stress-free on that end.


----------



## mssk

FX'd for you Xan. I hope this is it for you :). 

AFM- Well cycle day 33 and cervix is very low like 1 and 1/2 inches in. But, it is angled and now feels more closed then yesterday. What the heck body make up your damn mind!


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck ladies. Mssk, I hope AF stays always!!

I got my pos opk yesterday (cd15) so I'll take O as today so I'll be 1dpo tomorrow! I'm feeling good as this feels like the first cycle in ages that's actually going to plan! Especially after my last 2 wacky cycles it feels like this is the first one since May that we actually have a shot at this!! Fx! AF is due on Halloween so let's hope the only witches are kind are those of a certain height wanting candy/sweets!!!


----------



## mssk

Well the :witch: has finally shown. Spotting started tonight on cycle day 36. So hopefully tomorrow it will get going with things and then move on along. We have decided to be as stress free as possible and just bd when we can this cycle. Try to make it fun again and all :winkwink:. BUT, I have decided to go ahead and order OPK's for the sake of being able to see if I am ovulating. I think the main issue is that we are bding early in my cycle and then stopping before O even occurs in my new long cycles, I guess I have to get use to the fact that O day is not day 14 anymore. Hopefully AF is not 8 days long like last cycle. FX'd for all of us.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- :hugs: Sorry the witch found you, but onto a nice, clean cycle. I really do feel like things get more and more normal, which must be better for conception.


----------



## TinyLynne

Good luck with this new cycle mssk!


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry the witch got you mssk! But at leans it's bring a new fresh cycle for you. Sending you a ton of :dust: and hoping for your bfp!!


----------



## mssk

Thank you ladies, I am just glad that AF is starting to show on a regular basis. We didn't get to bd much this last cycle. With DH being on an overnight schedule, but---I told him make it through bding this next cycle and I promise I will leave him alone for 9 month ;) lol


----------



## TinyLynne

He might regret that option! Lol. One month later.... He will be going crazy! Lol


----------



## mssk

Lol yes I bet he will, that's how it goes TTC is like pulling teeth but, I know as soon as we get lucky I'll be sleeping it off and he won't want to leave me alone.


----------



## mssk

Well. OPK's are officially ordered along with Preseed because I have seen some of you lovely ladies rave about it I though what the heck I'll give it a shot! Hopefully it works for out for this cycle!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

We got pregnant both cycles that we used preseed, after 5 months of not getting pregnant!!


----------



## mssk

I really hope it does the trick for us! I am so excited to try it.


----------



## mssk

Cried all night and day. I have been trying to stay away from area's like FB because literally everyone is pregnant. I'm not cruel I am so happy for them, but I do get jealous when I see their pics and they are as far along as I would be if we hadn't lost the babies. An old work friend and just sweetheart of a person just lost her daughter at 22 weeks. All I can think is how terrible I feel for being envious of her pregnancy. I am so sorry that she has become one of us, I wish this never happened to her. And I am just overcome with grief for her and her family. Even though we are not close at all anymore I know that I share that emptiness with her. But, I was still at a loss for words. I sent her a message saying that she might find comfort in this site. I hope it was okay of me to suggest it so soon.


----------



## mrsmax

You stopped her from feeling alone. That cannot be the wrong thing. :hugs: i hate that anyone has to go through this. l


----------



## Babylove100

Ah mssk I'm so sorry for your friend. Just heartbreaking.

My friend recently announced her 2nd oregnancy, then sent me a message saying she's sorry she know it's hard for me, I was actually really angry as yes it's hard for me but not because she's pregnant, I find it hard because I am not, I hope that makes sense. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't feel guilty for feeling upset and don't confuse jealousy with sadness at your situation. Sending :hugs: x


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- so sorry for your friend. I was also jealous of a friend who was pregnant, but fortunately she had a healthy baby girl a couple of weeks ago. Don't beat yourself up for a horrible tragedy that's not your fault. Being there for her now is what counts. And these threads are great, even if she's not ready to come here yet.


----------



## mssk

Thanks ladies, I never heard back from her. But, then I didn't really expect to. I hope when she is ready she finds her way here :)

AFM- Got my OPK's and preseed in the mail yesterday!!!! WoooHOO!


----------



## mssk

Cycle day 6 already! Yesterday was only spotting and today spotting only when I wipe. It is weird having longer cycles after 3-4 day cycles with no spotting afterwards. But, things seem to be getting more regular. What cycle day should I start using OPK's? I was thinking cycle day 10, just so I can cover all my bases lol.


----------



## xanzaba

Last cycle, I started on day 10, and had a horrible wait, but then this time I started on day 10 and had a positive 2 days later and O'ed one day after that. So you never know, but cd10 sounds like a good starting place. When do you "normally" O?


----------



## mssk

Before the losses I O'd cycle day 14 or 15. The last few cycles I have had confusing cm. It seemed fertile on and off from cycle day 10-25. I think this last cycle I O'd late I had pains around cycle day 21-23.


----------



## mssk

So, I decided to take an O test today for a starting point. I know this is negative. But, how does this work, should they get a little darker each day until positive. I thought the line would be lighter it is even darker in person, does this mean I am within a few days of O?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0443.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- it can depend how high your baseline level is and how quickly it goes up. Usually mine look positive for a day or two before O, so it's frustrating. It's unlikely to O before cd10 or so. It takes about 10 days for the egg to mature.

AFM- I have a nasty little pimple on my chin. It's only 12dpo, so a little early for my kiss of death, but not holding out hope at this point...


----------



## mssk

Thanks Xan, good thing I ordered a million tests. lol at least if I test everyday it will feel like some type of progress. 

FX'd that--that darm pimple is because you have a BFP coming and not the witch!


----------



## Babylove100

I usually start testing around cd10 too. I find they seem to be quite strong at the start, then suddenly completely negative then they get stronger again until finally positive. Not much help sorry! Got all things crossed for you!


----------



## mssk

Cycle day 10 tomorrow. I have been looking forward to the double digit cycle days. I just pray that I ovulate this cycle <3


----------



## mssk

This is why I get confused, at least now I know I am not crazy though...TONS of EWCM today and the line on the O test is even lighter than the other day. At least it makes sense why I have been getting confused. Hopefully we get a + test soon. But, we dtd today anyway just to be sure ;)


----------



## mssk

Cycle day 14 today and after all light OPK's I had one almost as dark as the control line!The pressure is on!


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck, mssk. Hope bd'ing is well timed!


----------



## Babylove100

mssk said:


> Cycle day 14 today and after all light OPK's I had one almost as dark as the control line!The pressure is on!

Yay! Good luck mssk!!


----------



## xanzaba

OMG- Babylove, congrats!!! I can't believe I missed this. How're you doing?


----------



## Babylove100

Ah thank you! So far so good!! Got everything crossed this is the one!!!


----------



## xanzaba

You've got my everything crossed as well :hugs:


----------



## mssk

Thanks Ladies!

Baby Love congratulations!!! <3 You'll be in my thoughts!

Hopefully in a few weeks we will all be chatting about pregnancy symptoms!

Side note I hope preseed helps us succeed this cycle. But, even if not I liked it I am very sensitive to lubricants but preseed did not bother me at all last night. Which was a nice change. I highly recommend trying it! Thanks Tinylynne for the suggestion and I hope that you are doing well!


----------



## mssk

I just got a huge positive! But, my husband is already on his way to work. I hope yesterday and tomorrow morning will do the trick! Is O suppose to happen 12-36 hours after a positive or is this O right now?


----------



## Mlynn3D

Hi ladies! I too am TTC after a miscarriage. We were not trying, but had a surprise that ended in MC at 6weeks. The baby never developed at all- I did not even get a BFP on a FRER until almost 4-5 days past AF. 
But we are now non-officially TTC as in we have not protected at all since the MC and DH knows I am super fertile. 
I am out of OPKs and my thermometer is broken so I am charting based off CM and CP. I am thinking I am anywhere between 1-4 DPO right now and plan on testing starting Saturday because I just can't help it. 

I don't know if we will be continuing to TTC if AF shows so I am REALLY praying I am one of the blessed ladies that gets pregnant with no AF. 
My last M/C I got pregnant the first cycle afterwards so that would be nice too


----------



## mssk

I'm sorry for your loss Mlynn. I hope that this is the cycle for you and that the witch stays away for you. I'll keep everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Mlynn3D

mssk said:


> I just got a huge positive! But, my husband is already on his way to work. I hope yesterday and tomorrow morning will do the trick! Is O suppose to happen 12-36 hours after a positive or is this O right now?

O is different for each woman, some O on the day of the +opk surge and some O after. The best way to know is to track with BBT and the OPKs as well, but either way, get to BD girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## mssk

Well I had some cramping the day of my + and the day after. But, yesterday I had some serious O pains. We ended up bding cycle day 13, 15-16 (day of the + opk) it was more like 16 since it was at 1 am on cycle day 16, and today cycle day 18. So officially in the TTW again. Will be 2dpo tomorrow. So let the finger biting begin until test time lol

we also bd the 9 &11th those hopefully one of those guys did their stinking job lol


----------



## mssk

Just POAS because I have them and I can lol. I am so doomed this cycle I kept telling myself to show some restraint but it didn't work. I literally just had to print out and mark a calendar of when I am "allowed" to test again.


----------



## mssk

I know that I am probably losing my mind to symptom spotting but I am so nauseated right now. I didn't even realize it, I am shopping for DH online while he is at work and I had to run to the bathroom because I all the sudden got very light headed and nauseous. FX'd


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- hopefully it's a good sign. They say that you can't have symptoms until implantation, but there is so much they don't know. So, fxed!


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi guys!!! I miscarried at 11 weeks and 1 day. Currently trying to recover emotionally and waiting for my body to start functioning again. Can you guys tell me how long should i wait to ttc again.


----------



## xanzaba

babyjourney- I am so sorry for your loss. Medically, I think they say wait 2 cycles to recover folic acid and iron. Emotionally, do whatever feels right. If it helps to start right away trying again, or to take some time, do what is right for you. My loss was at 14 weeks and it took 2 cycles to get back on track anyway. I had some bleeding so there was no sex during the pregnancy, and bd'ing with my husband was very healing. :hugs:


----------



## babyjourney89

My bleeding stopped 3rd of this month and its been hardly 7 days. I have started checking OPK's and didn't get positive so far. I wonder how much time would it take. Its hard, Painful and frustrating.


----------



## xanzaba

I believe I had my first period 45 days after the MC, and 28 days after the bleeding stopped, but I'm pretty sure I didn't O that cycle. The next cycle I O'ed late. It was hard being off for so long, but knowing that abnormal is "normal" helped me to stay calm-ish. I hope you have an easier time than I did :hugs:


----------



## babyjourney89

Thank you xanzaba for the support.
I'am feeling a lot better than yesterday. Fortunately, bleeding stopped a week ago. Other than that i get crampy every now and then, having tons of discharge (Sorry for TMI). I don't know if these are post-miscarriage symptoms or pre-AF.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey babyjourney, so sorry you find yourself here. :hugs:

My 1st af after the mmc was 34days, and I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate that cycle. I definitely ovulated the cycle after as i got a bfp, but sadly mc at 5+3. I then took a break ttc for a couple of months. We started ttc again in August, but August and Sept cycles were very odd, Aug was only 20days and Sept was 34days. Then I got my current bfp in October!!! I'm pretty sure my body needed some time to get over everything and I hope thats not the case for you and wishing you all the luck that you get your sticky rainbow soon.x


----------



## Mlynn3D

If my O was right, AF would be due Sat or Sun. So far, all .88 tests are BFN. Boobs have been sore all week, but I can chalk that up to taking Maca and also being post-m/c.
Cd29 today. 
I don't even know what I want to do, if I want to keep NTNP or what.


----------



## Trr

Im jumping in here ladies. Cd2, just started bleeding yesterday at 4+5 after beta draws were mon-67 and wed-47. 

Hoping to get pregnant again right away. Hubby is taking it harder then me, poor guy. 

Mentally and emotionally, I'm in a good place and just ready to be preggers again. 

Good luck to all you ladies in the thread. It takes a strong woman to overcome this. FX for all.


----------



## babyjourney89

Babylove100 Congrats! Wishing you healthy and safe pregnancy. I hope this is your take home baby.
So, i finally got a positive OPK, and its gona get dark in couple of hours . Now that i know iam ovulating, iam kinda scared to try.


----------



## mssk

Hi Babyjourney, first off I am so very sorry for your loss. How long before ttc is really up to you. I know for me my Dr. said to wait 2-3 cycles for physical and emotional recovery. We wanted to ttc right away and conceived before AF after a loss at 6 weeks unfortunately we lost the second baby at 8 weeks. The doctor said my lining hadn't been given a chance to recover. But, I know so many ladies on here have successful pregnancies right after their loss. After our second loss I didn't O and I had to medically induce AF 2 months later. I didn't have confirmed O until this cycle. But, I think that was due to a piece of tissue remaining. It seems like forever but things will get back on track for you. YOu came to the right place for support <3


----------



## mssk

Mlynn- I'll keep everything crossed for you that AF stays away!

Trr- I am so sorry for your loss, My DH took it to heart as well he is still scared of another loss. 


AFM- Well I managed not to POAS like a crazy person today. I am waiting 3 more days before testing again. For some reason I have been testing and getting discouraged and I am only just 7dpo today. But, I have some good symptoms-which could also be pre-AF symptoms. I am thirsty, tired, and crampy. I laid down next to DD to take a nap today and fell asleep for 3 hours, which is not like me. Last night out of no where DS came up to me kissed my belly and said aww mom you have a little baby in your belly, I love you little baby! It took me off guard, I told him I hope you are right buddy!


----------



## Trr

Mssk- your DS sounds adorable. Fx crossed that he is right. 

I would like to believe that I would hold off telling my DH next time I get pregnant at least til I get a scan but I doubt that is possible for me. I suck at keeping secrets from him. I just think he's taking it a little harder then me.


----------



## Mlynn3D

babyjourney89 said:


> Hi guys!!! I miscarried at 11 weeks and 1 day. Currently trying to recover emotionally and waiting for my body to start functioning again. Can you guys tell me how long should i wait to ttc again.

with my 10.5 week loss, we ttc as soon as i stopped bleeding , but it took 13mo to get pregnant again, which was lost at 5.5 weeks, then we quit TTC and got pregnant not trying the first cycle after! I don't think there is a right time, but some research shows before 6months is best


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- from his lips to god's ears! Keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- are you going to test today?!?!?


----------



## mssk

Xan- I am starting to get discouraged I am 10 dpo...yesterday I caved and tested and I swear there was the faintest of lines, but the dye was also bleeding off of the test. Then today I tested first thing...although I peed twice in the middle of the night so it wasn't very concentrated and BFN...starting to lose hope even though I know it is still early :(


----------



## mssk

So I took another one today and BFN..But I checked the second test I took yesterday that was a BFN and there is a visibly pink line, DH sees it too. I don't want to get my hopes up..I think I will retest in 2 days FX'D


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- :hugs: hang in there. I've never had a BFP before 13 dpo, so...


----------



## mssk

I think I am going to have DH check them for me....I need new contacts so I can't see them very well. Thanks Xan...I know it is early I think I am just so afraid of BFNs...now I am wishing I didn't buy a ton of ics so I would have waited longer to test!


----------



## TinyLynne

Pictures!!!! 2 days? That is so long from now! Lol (I know, I'm bad) an FRER would show something if the ICs are. I've never had an evap on an FRER until DAYS later!


----------



## mssk

Tiny!!!! :)

Someone actually stole my camera out of my car at the park! The line isn't visible on my cell's crappy camera but I will try to get a pic. Two days feels like an eternity and if I get a positive or anything even resembling one I am going straight out to pick up some FRERs.


----------



## xanzaba

8dpo here and it's starting to get long! Funny how some cycles drag and others fly by. FF says my testing day should be the day before Thanksgiving, but I doubt if I can hold out that long. Maybe Tuesday if witchy witch stays away.


----------



## mssk

Xan- I was just about to ask you what dpo you are. How are you feeling any symptoms?


----------



## mssk

Well after convincing myself I was finally pregnant again after some faint lines and a super soft cervix...my cervix goes med. low and firm and I start spotting.... oh well at least it looks like I am finally back to a 30 day cycle. So that is a plus...whats another 2 weeks of TTC in the grand scheme of things. I've got my finger crossed for you ladies. But as for this cycle I am out. <3


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry mssk, got everything crossed for you for next cycle, what a great attitude you have tho :hugs:

Good luck to those still in the tww!x


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry, mssk. But, yes, you have a great attitude. And yay for being back to 30 day cycles. I'm convinced when your body is ready, it will happen!


----------



## babyjourney89

So i got true positive OPK on 13th and 14th of November. We Baby danced on 13th, 15th and 17th, Not actively trying this time around. (Last time we dtd 3 days after i got positive OPK and thats because i was at my in-laws place and DH was out of city. I thought we were out that cycle but surprisingly i got pregnant.)


----------



## babyjourney89

mssk said:


> Well after convincing myself I was finally pregnant again after some faint lines and a super soft cervix...my cervix goes med. low and firm and I start spotting.... oh well at least it looks like I am finally back to a 30 day cycle. So that is a plus...whats another 2 weeks of TTC in the grand scheme of things. I've got my finger crossed for you ladies. But as for this cycle I am out. <3

I hope you get pregnant this cycle.


----------



## mssk

Thank you ladies. It feels good to have a real normal cycle again...so at least something is going right! And AF picked right up at 3AM (lucky me lol) instead of this slow to take off thing it has been doing where I spot for days. I know it will happen when it is time..This may sound weird but I pray for us all every night, because this journey is just so much and I hope that you ladies in the TWW get your BFP this cycle baby dust :dust: coming your way.

Maybe I'll get a extra specially Christmas surprise this year and get my BFP...that would be perfect <3


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you so much for your prayers mssk, that is so sweet of you and I really appreciate it as I am sure the other ladies do. I really hope you get you Christmas STICKY BFP!!!


----------



## mssk

Thank you Tiny <3.


----------



## xanzaba

Yes, thank you Mssk, I hope we all get beans instead of coal for the holidays!

I've been having a couple of days of spotting before AF too. Hopefully if this is not my bean month I'll have a nice normal AF, not heavy like the last 2 and no lead up spotting.


----------



## xanzaba

My temps are crazy today and I am boiling hot. Hopefully this is a good sign and not the flu coming on...


----------



## Trr

xanzaba said:


> My temps are crazy today and I am boiling hot. Hopefully this is a good sign and not the flu coming on...

Oh that's exciting! Exact same thing happened to me last month when I got my positive. Temp went up at 10dpo and I felt like I was on fire. Hoping its good news. I am going to live vicariously through you because I am still waiting to o.


----------



## mssk

Any news Xan? Have you tested?


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, I'm in limbo here. Faint positive Sunday, and then another faint today.I decided instead of worrying, I'm going in for a blood test. Fx'ed


----------



## Teeny Weeny

xanzaba said:


> Ugh, I'm in limbo here. Faint positive Sunday, and then another faint today.I decided instead of worrying, I'm going in for a blood test. Fx'ed

I hope the blood test gives you a definite answer. FX'd for you. Xx


----------



## mssk

Oh Xan I have everything crossed for you! Are you going in today?


----------



## Babylove100

xanzaba said:


> Ugh, I'm in limbo here. Faint positive Sunday, and then another faint today.I decided instead of worrying, I'm going in for a blood test. Fx'ed

Oh exciting! Got everything crossed for you!!!!x


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks ladies- I won't buy FRER comfort grip again. If it is just an evap, I've had several in a row. If it isn't, it's hard to tell from an evap. The first one was regular FRER, and it was clearly pink, so cautiously optimistic. At labcorp now...


----------



## Babylove100

Sounds very promising!!! Looking forward to your update!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

I was just going to caution you about the new FRERs! I NEVER had an evap or indent line on the old ones, not til days after. I just went through the same thing this month with faint lines that show up in the time frame and stay but are total bfn. I'm really sad about it, but FRER really slipped and can't be trusted anymore until you see a good clear dark pink line. I still hope the best for your betas!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Tiny. I know, the new FRER roller coaster is awful. Plus a lot of people are saying they are getting BFNs on FRER when they have BFPs on others, even digis! So I think I bought my last batch of FRER. Just too tough...

Fortunately the first one was a regular old FRER that I found while we were moving, and I feel preggers. So, there's that. But until I get the beta, I won't hold my breath...


----------



## TinyLynne

Yup. I have bought my last pack as well. I hope that your betas come back with good news!


----------



## Trr

I think they sent all the old frers up to Canada because I can't find the curved ones here, just the straight ones. Hoping that those curved ones get recalled.


----------



## Mlynn3D

Well, AF came and went so we did not get pregnant before AF- but I am entering my fertile week after AF, so hopefully this cycle we will!


----------



## babyjourney89

I guess iam out this cycle tested on FRER got BFN. Waiting for af to arrive.


----------



## Trr

Journey, what dpo are you? 

My OPKs finally turned dark last night. Only took an extra 5 days. Got a fair amount of bd in. Enough to cover my bases so I am probably o'ing now so I will wait for my temp increase tomorrow. So happy I actually did o because I really thought I wasn't going to. My body could still change its mind tho.


----------



## babyjourney89

@Trr Well, AF arrived yesterday (I was 14dpo), and the period flow is really light, In my case first three days of cycle have always been so heavy. I guess my endometrium isn't thick enough this time around.
Aw! Good luck dear. I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## xanzaba

Well, AF arrived just in time for Thanksgiving, just after I received my betas (<1). I guess those were all evaps.

Good luck trr. I guess it's our chance to live vicariously through you!


----------



## Trr

Sorry about your negatives ladies. Hoping for Christmas BFPs.

Well no action yet. 

No temp rise but my sleep was very broken because I have a sick puppy dog at home that likes to co-sleep. 

Got blazing positives Saturday night and two on Sunday. Will check again around noon and see what this body of mine is doing. I just want to be out of this wait and into the next wait. Ugh.


----------



## babyjourney89

Ugh! last night i had terrible AF cramps. I felt like i was in labor. This is possibly the effect of cytotec ( Misoprostol- I had to take) when i was admitted in hospital for 3 days to go through abortion. I had missed miscarriage and my body wasn't very well aware of the loss.


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry, baby journey :hugs: Why won't our bodies just behave and give our minds and spirits a break?


----------



## Trr

Sorry to the ladies that af got. It's always rough when she shows up. 

Got a small temp spike today so I'm thinking I'm 1dpo, maybe 2. We will see if I get crosshairs tomorrow. Bd was timed pretty good so I am optimistic this cycle. 

On a sad note, I had to put my dog down last night. He was in end stage liver failure. So unfortunately I'm not bringing much more cheer to this thread but I'm optimistic that with death comes life. 

Hoping I can just rest and focus on my 2ww. With my mc and the loss of my dog, November was the worst month of my life. 

My fingers are crossed for good things in the future. I need some good news.


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh Trr :( I'm so sorry you lost your pup. I can't imagine going through that on top of all of this mc crap. I really hope December is a much better month for you.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, tr. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry about your bfn baby journey. 

Xan, it looks like we need to find a new trusty test. I'm so disappointed in FRER. I never bought another test because they were always so good and accurate, but now I'll never buy one again. 

Any suggestions on brands to try anyone?


----------



## xanzaba

Yeah, FRERs are just the worst now! I guess testing and then retesting 2 days later is one option, digis are another. CVS blue dye tests are pretty good, as long as you don't read them after the fact.

Otherwise, DH seems to be pretty good at trying to keeping me honest, if only I'd listen...


----------



## Trr

I feel like I have seen a target brand that looks like a frer. I'm in Canada so they just got rid of all our targets so I can't say for sure.


----------



## mssk

Can it really be cycle day 14 already?!

Last week was horrible but I am feeling a little better now.
I woke up the 24th crying...not knowing why, I couldn't even get out of bed...then I realized that it was my first due date. I swear I cried for 4 days straight. Not to mention that DH and I who rarely argue had a huge fight that day and so I didn't have him to lean on. I cried so much I felt crazy. I keep reminding myself that it will happen when it happens. Now if only my body would take the hint and get to it. All that being said I haven't had a positive OPK yet. But, DH is determined to make this the cycle...so far we bd day 9,10,11,12, and have a date for tomorrow morning when he gets home from work. Here's to getting that positive OPK tomorrow.


----------



## babyjourney89

mssk Aww! I'am so sorry that you are feeling this way. I can totally relate and understand.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk :hugs: I get it. I had a similar breakdown in April, but fortunately found out 3 days later I was pregnant.

This time I'm having a really hard time remembering what my due date was. It's a bit numbing and I guess I should be okay with it, but it's bothering me. It would be great if I found out I was pregnant this month, but I'm not holding my breath. AF is due just on or around Christmas day.


----------



## mssk

Thank you ladies...TTC after experiencing a loss really sucks lol
Oh xan I hope that you get your BFP this cycle <3

AFM- I did get a positive OPK last night and I was up late and felt O actually happen. I had sore breasts late at night and then a high temp from 12 AM-4 AM
We bd first thing this AM with preseed. So I guess tomorrow begins another TWW. 

Here is to us all getting what we really want this Holiday season :)


----------



## xanzaba

Here's to holiday bumps and sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## mssk

6 dpo and so far I am doing good. I promised myself this cycle I would relax and not check CP,CM, or test early. And I feel good about that. Although I can honestly say, and this might only because I am exhausted from finals, that I do not feel like I will get a BFP this cycle. It is just a feeling and I hope that I am wrong. But, I can finally say that I am okay with that. If it doesn't happen this cycle I believe it will happen soon. Either way I am proud of myself for being more relaxed and letting what will be---just be. I have three ics left and I don't plan on using them unless I miss AF. Thinking of all you ladies <3


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- glad that you are feeling good this cycle.

AFM- got a smiley this morning. I usually O the day of or the day after a +OPK, and I feel bloated and like I'm about to O. So here goes another tww!


----------



## mssk

Xan-yay! Our TWW is close together!

AFM- Today I am seriously irritated---like extremely irritated. I am hoping that this hormone overload is a good sign.


----------



## xanzaba

Fx'ed mask!

I'm about 2 dpo,and I think I had a good strong O because, sorry if tmi, but I'm so constipated. I've been trying to eat lighter, so maybe it's just that...


----------



## mssk

Ohh constipated is good! (Something none of us would say before TTC lol)

How are you feeling today?

So far I have had constipation, been feverish and even sweating. Plus I am still extremely irritated. But, I caved tested yesterday 10 dpo and HUGE BFN. 

On top of that DD( age 2) scaled my bathroom closet. Made it to the top shelf and got into my ics, She had asked for privacy to pee and managed to use all but one single test to dip her urine that she had collected in a specimen cup...I guess my kids are starting to notice my TTC habits. So at least I can't stress out by testing again. If I miss AF I will go out and buy a digi since the FRERs have gone downhill.


----------



## xanzaba

Hahaha. That's hilarious about DD, Mssk! It does become a crazy ritual. I steal away, shut the door and pray for some privacy. Sometimes I even bang around a little to make it seem like I'm not the crazy woman POAS!

Sorry for your early BFN, but it's probably just too early. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

I am so crazy constipated today. I took a laxative yesterday, ate Mexican food with black beans and still no joy. Only 5dpo, but at least it probably means that I had a strong O. My temps have spiked too, so fx'ed.


----------



## mssk

It is crazy to say this but the constipation sounds like a great sign, especially with the temp rise. 

My temp is still up and since for some reason it was 61 degrees here yesterday, everyone here was comfy in long sleeves when we went to the park but I was sweating terribly...also I had little cramps that were taken over by intense pulling in my uterus. I felt "full" and had to sleep on my side.

12 dpo today/ cycle day 27. I know you are 6 dpo---when do you plan on testing?

AF is due in 3 days!!!


----------



## Trr

Mssk- promising symptoms. 

Af showed yesterday so I am no longer TTC before af. Good luck to everyone here.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry Trr, but sometimes our bodies just need a little recovery. :hugs: Fx'ed for your next cycle.


----------



## babyjourney89

Got positive OPK yesterday on CD 16. I'am really mad at my husband because he seem not interested and well we didnt do the deed(and iam not in mood to beg for lots of s*x). so there is no chance of me concieving this cycle. I'am such an emotional wreck at the moment. I guess iam out without even trying.


----------



## mssk

Aww I am sorry Trr. But, like Xan said sometimes our bodies just need a little more time to recover. I'll have my fingers crossed for you this cycle. 

babyjourney- I am so sorry. That was how I felt a few cycles ago. I think the losses made my DH scared to try again. It seemed like he wanted to bd any time but O time. When I talked to him he said he was scared that if we didn't conceive that it would be his fault and that I would resent him. I hope that it works out for you next cycle.

AFM- I don't know what the heck is going on. I saw in another thread a post about not Oing till cycle day 28...so for some odd reason I decided to take an opk yesterday and it was an undeniable positive. We bd yesterday just in case. But, after getting the positive I did check cp and it was not where it usually is at O time. Cp was med high and closed. So again what the heck?! My nipples are unbelievably sore and I still have a temp rise so I guess if I miss AF in 2 days it could mean I just O'd. Anyone have a similar experience with a possible false positive on an OPK. I heard of women using them to detect pregnancy but not this early and I took one this morning to compare and it is not positive.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- ooh, I've heard that opks can be used as hpts...

Babyjourney- Sorry DH isn't behaving himself! A few of us on here had DH problems in the first 2-3 months after. I'm starting to wonder if it's a sign of their grief. :hugs: I tried talking to DH and it didn't help, but trying to get out and have some fun and distraction worked better for me. We took a weekend away (as it would happen AF showed up!) but DH was definitely more interested in doing the deed after!


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- fx'ed for you!!!


----------



## mssk

Thanks Xan...its testing day :happydance:


----------



## mssk

Still waiting to test, I have to wait for DH to get home to run out and buy a test. DD is sick so the wait is on for him to get home. Just took my temp and it is 98.6 I know it is not BBT but the temp is very high for me. Two days ago it was 98.0 and two days before that 97.7....oh please please please!


----------



## xanzaba

Any news, Mssk?


----------



## mssk

Ughh...big fat BFN! AF 2 days late so I guess that OPK positive I got cycle day 27 was my real O time. There was no denying the test...the control line was way darker than the test. So, I guess I am actually 4 dpo now...at least we bd as soon as we got the OPK so I am not out yet!


----------



## xanzaba

I agree- that's frustrating, but better than being out!

I'm 10dpo, and trying to be patient. No cramps yet (they usually show by 10dpo either way). I've never had a BFP before 13dpo, so I'm trying to wait until Monday 12/21...


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## mssk

Thanks Babylove! 

Ohh Xan that sounds promising!

Weird thing here is that I have been having cervical twinges...like pinching I have only ever had that when pregnant. Had a nasty EVAP on that BFN too so I think I will retest in two days just to be sure!


----------



## xanzaba

I got my BFP today, confirmed with a digi! I can't believe it...

Of course, all the fear is trying to creep up, but I'm staying positive :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

xanzaba said:


> I got my BFP today, confirmed with a digi! I can't believe it...
> 
> Of course, all the fear is trying to creep up, but I'm staying positive :happydance:

A huge huge congratulations. :baby: xx


----------



## Babylove100

xanzaba said:


> I got my BFP today, confirmed with a digi! I can't believe it...
> 
> Of course, all the fear is trying to creep up, but I'm staying positive :happydance:

Yay fantastic news xan!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mssk

Oh my gosh Xan!!!! Congratulations! How are you feeling? What dpo are you?


----------



## xanzaba

I'm 12dpo- I had a backache yesterday, which has been my sign. This morning I woke up to lower temps and thought if I don't test, I'll freak out all day. DH is leaving tomorrow for a business trip, and I didn't want to waste our day together.

Well, it's really early and I'm trying not to make too much of an early BFP, but fx'ed!


----------



## Babylove100

Over certainly got everything crossed for you!! Eeeek so exciting!!x


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- how are you doing? 1ww down, 1 to go!


----------



## mssk

I'm alright. I keep feeling crampy but my cp is high so that is a good sign. This next week feels like it will take forever, but at least we have Christmas and our anniversary to distract us. If we didn't catch this cycle I think we will go with a different OPK test since mine have been all over the place. I think we will do the clear blue digital. But, I have had some hopeful symptoms!

How are you feeling today Xan? Have you scheduled an apt. yet?


----------



## xanzaba

I have a regular doctor's visit on the 5th and an OBGYN scheduled for the 20th. I don't know if they see women before 8 weeks here (I just moved and where I was before they didn't). But I'm not sure when we'll be back from Christmas anyway, so maybe I'll just leave things as is. the 20th will be pretty much exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, so the line is officially getting darker! :happydance:

I went to the grocery store yesterday (13dpo) and couldn't resist getting a box of FRERs (the only ones with 3 tests!). I brought them home and said, I'll test in the morning. I didn't want to have the sort of kind of darker issue to worry about. As I was putting the groceries away, the little voice in the back of my head was saying "Test! Test! Test!" and it just kept getting louder. The rest was a blur until I was standing in the bathroom looking at a line that showed up almost immediately and kept getting darker. It's hard to definitively compare, 12dpo was with a blue dye test, but yesterday's just seems much stronger. I'm going to take another digi with weeks estimator tomorrow. I should be just borderline between 1-2 and 2-3 weeks.

I did end up calling the OBGYN and they fit me in with a midwife on the 4th. I'm going to try to set up the Materniti21 test ASAP.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0312.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

Yay! Fab line xan!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful lines. Xx


----------



## TTC74

I just had a MC and the doctor told me to wait 2-3 months to try again. After a bit of research, though, I'm throwing that to the wind. The next time I O, I'll be TTC again.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi TTC74- sorry for your loss. You found a good place to wait it out :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry again for your loss ttc. Wishing you all the best for your rainbow! This thread is lovely so you in good hands! :flower:


----------



## kmpreston

Hi all hoping I can join you? Here's a bit about me

I've been trying to conceive now since July 2014 and I am at the start of my 16th cycle. Cycle 15 was my first BFP at 10dpo but sadly also my first confirmed mc/cp at 18dpo.

I've been taking clomid for the last three cycles as I have PCOS. The first cycle the doctor doesn't think I ovulated (I disagree as I now think I had a CP based on how weird my bleeding was that month and how like this mc it was). Second cycle I ovulated but nothing. Third cycle on a stronger dose of clomid I got my BFP. Stupidly told close family and friends

We are ready to start TTC already and even though my MC was only last Saturday I have started taking my clomid again. The only thing that scares me as much as miscarrying again is the thought of regretting missing this cycle. If I try and don't conceive I won't regret it as much as not trying and knowing it definitely won't happen this month

Why is it all so complicated and all consuming eh!


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, I'm hoping I can join as well. I've been following this thread and it seems like a really great group of supportive women.

I'm 33 years old and had a I had a chemical pregnancy on Dec 7th at about 5 weeks. This was my first pregnancy (got a BFP on Cycle 2) and I'm very anxious to start trying again. My hubs has low sperm count so I'd really like to take advantage of this supposedly extra fertile time following the m/c.

My HCG levels went down really quickly-- I was <5 a few days after the bleeding began. My Dr said I should ovulate a couple weeks after my HCG went below 5, which should be any day now if that is accurate.

I've read that cycles can be off after a m/c so not sure what to expect with O'ing this month. I've been doing OPKs everyday for the last week but no sign of any progress yet. 

I have had some minor pains, almost like cramping (but not quite) for the last few days and not sure what's up with that since I'm not O'ing and it's probably too soon for AF. Trying not to read too much into it knowing that my body is a bit wonky right not but I'm curious if anyone else experienced mild pain like this?


----------



## TTC74

Well, I woke up cramping this morning (I took misopristonol Sunday). DH convinced me to call the Dr bc he said I shouldn't still be hurting. He was right. I had a clot that was having trouble passing. So, I'm home with meds to pass the remainder of the tissue. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## xanzaba

Kmpreston and Mrs.Rose- I am so sorry you have to go through this and during the holidays too. I needed to try again right away, even though my loss was later (12 weeks) I threw caution to the wind. While it didn't work right away, it got me through those first hard weeks. You both had early MCs, so getting back on track should be easier for you. My doc was worried about low hemoglobin, folic acid, but that's worse the later the pregnancy goes. You've found a good place to wait, lovely ladies here.

TTC74, I'm so sorry but now the recovery begins.

Mssk- any news?


----------



## MrsRose168

Thanks for the welcome, Xan! How are you? Congrats on your BFP!! I saw that you said you were going to get a Materniti21 test--what is that?


----------



## xanzaba

MrsRose- it's a blood test that you can take at 10 weeks to test for genetic problems. The easiest and fastest way to tell if there's a problem. I lost my last pregnancy due to Down's syndrome.


----------



## MrsRose168

xanzaba said:


> MrsRose- it's a blood test that you can take at 10 weeks to test for genetic problems. The easiest and fastest way to tell if there's a problem. I lost my last pregnancy due to Down's syndrome.

Oh ok. I'm sorry to hear that about your last one. FX for a healthy pregnancy this time around!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, MrsRose, hoping it's just a one-off, I won't be confident until those results are in!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

just finished reading, i had my second MC started last friday with spotting then continued, blood test done Saturday, hcg about 1000, confirmed ultrasound Sunday, baby stopped growing at 8weeks4days, i was at 11 weeks 2 days when it happened. on cd8 and am trying right away, i waited 6 months to try first time and it took another 6 months to get bfp, my first hcg was at 500 but never did any other tests until the bleeding started.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Dolphinleigh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that you find your rainbow soon :hugs: and you've found a good place with good ladies to support you.


----------



## TTC74

CD10 after MMC here and FINALLY reached a point where I'm just barely spotting. Thank goodness.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

TTC74 said:


> CD10 after MMC here and FINALLY reached a point where I'm just barely spotting. Thank goodness.

Hi TTC74, just looked at your charts, it was like looking at mine, sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for next month...... did you get a early opk too?


----------



## TTC74

Dolphinleigh said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> CD10 after MMC here and FINALLY reached a point where I'm just barely spotting. Thank goodness.
> 
> Hi TTC74, just looked at your charts, it was like looking at mine, sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for next month...... did you get a early opk too?Click to expand...

I haven't checked. I'm going to start checking today. I sure hope that AF comes soon. While I'm not eager for more bleeding, I am eager for another shot at a rainbow baby.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

me tooo TTC74, def notpreventing, but I really want to complete our family. good luck


----------



## TTC74

Spotting has mostly stopped. Still no LH on my Ovulation test strips 16 days after my MC. Annoying.


----------



## noodles13

Hello everyone popping I'm glad I found this thread I it's ok yo Join you guys 
I got a bfp on xmas eve started bleeding xmas day AF was due on boxing day. So on boxing day I called 111 they never called me back the day after I took myself down to the walk in centre as my docs was closed and I didn't know what was happening. I was sent to the rudest male doctor I've ever encountered he told me I was wasting his time going to see him because I had come on my period :/ anyway he did a test there and told me it was negative although when I got home there was a super faint line. The bleeding tapered off after 3 days there was no clots and no cramps just really red blood. 
I am now on CD11 my cycles are usually 29-30 days I did a retest today just to settle in my mind I am definitely not still pregnant as my boobs are so sore like when you stop breast feeding. Could possibly be the lead up to ovulation? 
Sorry for being long winded but I haven't had anyone who may understand what's going on to speak to 
I have got 3 children 9,5 and 20 months 
I assume what I experienced was a CP


----------



## mssk

Oh my goodness I have missed so much. Welcome ladies and I am so sorry for your losses. But, I am glad you found your way to this thread.

Noodles13- It sounds like you did experience a chemical pregnancy. Which means your current cycle will probably not be much different from any other regular cycle. You could very well be getting close to ovulation already. I had an early loss at 6 weeks and I ovulated on cycle day 14 counting day one of bleeding as cycle day one. 

I hope everything works out for you all. :)

AFM- Well I rang in Christmas and the New Year Sick. What I thought might be pregnancy symptoms lead into a stomach virus followed by the flu apparently. I went to the OB thinking something was wrong since I have had a fever the past few cycles during pre-AF and AF. Turns out I have been nursing this flu bug for awhile and I am perfectly healthy otherwise. No sign of any HCG as my period was so heavy the Dr. was convinced I was having a miscarriage again. Turns out my cycles are just still out of wack even 8 months later. He said my anxiety is probably hurting my chances and that I should relax and keep trying. Cycle day 8 here and EWCM already so I guess we just keep at it. The plan this cycle is to dtd like rabbits lol so we will see how that goes!


----------



## noodles13

Cheers I did go Google crazy and found lots of info about Chemical pregnancy and sort of self diagnosed as the docs weren't much help 

So did your docs say you had a chemical this month or was it in the past xx


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk :hugs: I hope things get back on track soon. Can't wait to see you on 1st trimester boards :hugs:

I had an appointment and they shockingly found a heartbeat at 5 1/2 weeks. Still early but I'm feeling like I can breathe a little easier.


----------



## MrsRose168

xanzaba said:


> Mssk :hugs: I hope things get back on track soon. Can't wait to see you on 1st trimester boards :hugs:
> 
> I had an appointment and they shockingly found a heartbeat at 5 1/2 weeks. Still early but I'm feeling like I can breathe a little easier.

That's great! Hoping this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## noodles13

Great news :D


----------



## Babylove100

xanzaba said:


> I had an appointment and they shockingly found a heartbeat at 5 1/2 weeks. Still early but I'm feeling like I can breathe a little easier.

Yay!!! Fab news!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I think I may have just gotten AF. I sure hope so. I want to kick off a fresh cycle!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

cause I am just so pissed, thought I had finished the miscarriage, and had a faint BFP, well turns out after an ultrasound the gestional sac hadn't passed and I have to have a D and C now, go tomorrow to IWK to discuss everything but my body just wouldnt let me naturally miscarry, just thought it was done and was praying for a BFP ASAP and then WHAM no, surgery instead :(


----------



## TTC74

Sorry dolphin. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsRose168

Dolphinleigh said:


> cause I am just so pissed, thought I had finished the miscarriage, and had a faint BFP, well turns out after an ultrasound the gestional sac hadn't passed and I have to have a D and C now, go tomorrow to IWK to discuss everything but my body just wouldnt let me naturally miscarry, just thought it was done and was praying for a BFP ASAP and then WHAM no, surgery instead :(

Ugh, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

I was/am prepared to try again just thought everything was ok, after my firstmiscarriage Oct 2014, I didnt try for 6months and took 6months toconceive and now Ireally want to complete our family, I turn 38 this year, now back to waiting again, :(


----------



## TTC74

Not AF. Just more spotting. The weird thing is that I took 2 lh tests. 1 shows high lh. One shows no lh. WTH?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry Dolphin :( thats rough when life doesn't seem to give you a break. I hope it is over soon and you can heal and get a healthy baby. 

That is so weird TTC...

Congrats Xan! Great news.


----------



## TTC74

Temp spike! :happydance: I either Od (in which case my timing was good) or the progesterone is circulating in my body and I'll see AF in 2 weeks. I'll take either. I just want this MC cycle over.


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpt tonight! So excited. The clock has been reset.


----------



## TTC74

What does everyone think of this new research that says that getting pregnant within 3 months of a miscarriage is actually a good thing? https://time.com/4177190/conceive-after-miscarriage/

The news couldn't have come at a better time for me since I'm ignoring doctor's orders and forging forward with TTC right after a MMC.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

that looks good to me, dating, i can predict that so if no medical reason, i am trying again :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We tried right away after the MC. We were not advised not to anyway. The advise given was to try when we felt ready. It took us 6 months but we were obviously hoping it would have been quicker. 

Good luck. Xx


----------



## mssk

We tried right away. It honestly just felt good to be trying. It has been 7 months since our second loss and we still haven't conceived but trying is what kept my sanity under control!

AFM- first cycle temping and my darn chart still doesn't have me at Oing even though I had a huge temp dip then a temp rise. I guess I haven't gotten the hand of this charting business yet!


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO (presumably - FF thinks I Od). I'm studying my chart like crazy praying for that temp jump tomorrow or Sunday. I know it's an unlikely month for me to get a BFP, but I'm holding on to the possibility.


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 6 or 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning. (Afternoon on right).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xanzaba

TTC74- I had terrible evap lines with the new FRERs the cycle before I became pregnant. I even went in for a pregnancy test! If you get one negative, I would trust that.


----------



## Babylove100

Mine did, I thought I had my negative then I got lines again, carried on like that for a week or so before finally being consistently negative.


----------



## TinyLynne

I had Evaps on the new FRERS too, but those don't look like Evaps. But my bfps were always darker in the evening too.


----------



## TTC74

Hpts took a turn. They're as faint as faint can be now - which is fine. I'm only 8 DPO per FF. I'm cramping a bit this morning. So, it could be either early AF showing up post lingering hcg or implantation. Stay tuned!


----------



## mssk

Any news TTC74?

So first cycle temping and DD (2) decides to steal and hide my brand new BBT so my FF chart isn't going to be as reliable as I had hoped still it has me at 5 dpo now so we will see. I think I am just going to order a new thermometer for next cycle now though seeing as we didn't get to BD much this cycle so if FF is off on my O day we have almost 0% chance.


----------



## TTC74

I'm 10 DPO. My tests have gotten fainter rather than darker. So, I'm feeling pretty pessimistic about this cycle.


----------



## TTC74

Guys, DH told me this morning that today's hpt looks darker than yesterday's. I didn't see it. Now I'm spotting and I don't usually get pre-AF spotting. Guess I'll ask the RE for a beta tomorrow!


----------



## mssk

Remember you are not out until you are out. I hope those lines are getting darker for you. If not remember it is still very soon after your loss and it will happen, if it doesn't this cycle it just means your body wasn't ready yet. :)Wishing you the best!


----------



## mssk

8 dpo cycle day 25 and counting here and I have no urge to test. I think after all the TTC I just feel like it will happen when it happens and since we didn't get to bd much so I don't have high hopes. I feel like I am just waiting on AF to come for a better shot next cycle. I started a new exercise routine which has helped lift my spirits a little bit.


----------



## TTC74

Well, at 14 DPO, I'm positive 2 days after the Dr said my urine test was neg. its just so barely positive though that I've got to think the Drs office just missed it on Thursday and it's still leftover hcg. Still, It's just enough to give me false hope. I'm so tired of this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Piper183

TTC74 said:


> Well, at 14 DPO, I'm positive 2 days after the Dr said my urine test was neg. its just so barely positive though that I've got to think the Drs office just missed it on Thursday and it's still leftover hcg. Still, It's just enough to give me false hope. I'm so tired of this.

We're in a similar situation! My D&C was 12/29/15. Very very faint +pregnancy test today. No AF


----------



## TTC74

I'm going nuts waiting for AF 6 weeks after my MMC.


----------



## JemmaLouise

TTC this also happened to me, the doctor said it was negative but barely waited 20 seconds for it to properly do anything. The problem is they won't sit and wait the 10 minutes it takes for the white bit to clear up. It was only due to my intuition that I went and got a digital which said 1-2 weeks, eventually that negative will come, I promise, I've just got through my first AF since MMC which was about 9/10 weeks ago x


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I may be gearing up to O. Have other people Od on their mc cycle?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JemmaLouise

some women do and I'm sure there are some on this site :) fx'ed it's the real deal and not them blasted hormones


----------



## Piper183

TTC74...I've read that the presence of HCG can show up on OPKs so please take that into consideration.


----------



## Babylove100

TTC74 - I never O'd the cycle of my MMC, as I understand it you cant O until the hcg has completely left your system as well. Are your hpts negative now?


----------



## TTC74

My FRERs are completely negative now. My OPKs have been very faint for a while now, too. They were suddenly dark this morning.


----------



## Babylove100

FX that means O is on the horizon.


----------



## xanzaba

TTC74- I never O'ed either the month of my mc and had a lot of EWCM, so I was convinced it was around the corner. The closer you are to 12 weeks, the longer it typically takes, because that's when HCG is highest. My next cycle was also longer than usual (I o'ed on CD22 vs. usual CD 13/14) Hang in there :hugs: things will get back to normal


----------



## mssk

TTC74 I did O my first miscarriage cycle but I was only 6 weeks along so that may have had something to do with it. But, if your pregnancy tests are negative than an OPK would not be detecting any left over HCG. Good luck I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi guys! I'am going through (threatenend) miscarriage again. Got my BFP on 30th of Jan. Yesterday i started having brown discharge which unfortunately has turned to fresh blood. Feeling numb at the moment. I never thought trying to have a baby could be so difficult.


----------



## TTC74

I hope it isn't a mc babyjourney, but we are here for you Hun. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I had a light bleed for ag half day on the 3rd. I didn't think it could be AF since it was light and short but it sure seems to have reset my cycle based on temps and the fact that my OPKs were super light since then but have darkened up now at 12 DPO. Here are my OPKs from yesterday afternoon and this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyjourney89

Guys i had miscarriage yesterday (at 6 weeks). So for now all i want to know is that did you guys started tryin to concieve right after miscarriage.
This was my second miscarriage, the first one i had was in October and then i concieved again after 2 months of trying. Now iam kind of confused that whether should i wait and get done with the testing to rule out the cause of miscarriage or start tryin to concieve right away once i ovulate.


----------



## TinyLynne

I would start testing for sure. Never too soon, and it could be a pretty simple solution. As for waiting, that is up to you. Most doctors would recommend you to wait a cycle as there could be leftover products, but if you ovulate then I would think that the products are gone. It is something you can discuss with your doctor when you discuss testing. 

So sorry this has happened again. I can understand the devastation you must be feeling.


----------



## TTC74

babyjourney89 said:


> Guys i had miscarriage yesterday (at 6 weeks). So for now all i want to know is that did you guys started tryin to concieve right after miscarriage.
> This was my second miscarriage, the first one i had was in October and then i concieved again after 2 months of trying. Now iam kind of confused that whether should i wait and get done with the testing to rule out the cause of miscarriage or start tryin to concieve right away once i ovulate.

So sorry for your loss. Only you can decide when to try again. I started trying again right away myself.


----------



## xanzaba

Babyjourney- so sorry for you loss. Both times we tried right back up again, but it took 5-6 months each time. As frustrating as it seems many OBGYNs don't do tests until you've had 3 miscarriages. Give yourself time to heal and you'll know when it's right to try again. If there is a silver lining, from what I understand, a 6 week mc is physically easier to get over than a 12 week.

For me there were clear reasons both times so I forwent the additional tests. I did have the tests done for genetic mutations the first time, and it was negative. As heartbreaking as it was, it was random to have 2 mcs in a row.

I never feel like BD'ing while pregnant, so for me it was important to get back the intimacy.


----------



## TinyLynne

A lot of obgyns have started testing after 2, but since you have been ttc over a year now, they should be able to do testing just based on that. 

I would take a look into your insurance. For me, I waited for 3 since my obgyn said that is when insurances start covering testing, turned out that my insurance covers no testing whatsoever for any reason. I could be trying 10 years and have 50 losses and they still won't pay for it. So we paid oop, which had I known we would be paying oop sooner, I would have started testing earlier.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry your going through this again babyjourney :hugs:

I tried straight away after two of my mc's. After the first and second I caught within 2 months, after the last one it took 5 months but I was using protection for three of those months as we decided to have a break and let me body recover. Then I fell with this one, so for me I think, as hard as it is, waiting those extra months was worth it. 

As I had three in a row, my doctors ran all the various tests and they all came back fine. So for me it was just bad luck. :cry:


----------



## babyjourney89

Thank you ladies for the support, it means a lot. The whole year has been a roller coaster ride for me, i just feel so strange in so many different ways.

Anyway i did talk to my OB-GYN and he said to start lab investigations any time (Now that i had 2 consecutive miscarriages- at 12 and at 6wk). The tests he has told me so far are:
1- Antiphospholipid antibodies.
2- B. Glycoprotein antibodies.
3- Anticardiolipin antibodies.


----------



## xanzaba

babyjourney- I'm glad you are getting some tests done and on your way to getting some answers. After 2 miscarriages that seem to be random, I have finally found a doctor who understands and goes out of her way to help me feel more confident. She did an ultrasound at 6 weeks for reassurance and gives me a hug every time I walk into her office. 

I am almost 12 weeks today and going in for my NT scan. It is scary because it was how they first realized the last pregnancy was Down Syndrome fetus, but I'm glad to have some answers coming today.


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck xanzaba! I am sure everything is just fine with your little bean.

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, the nerves dont go away!!!x


----------



## TTC74

I'm pretty sure I'm Oing today. Pos OPK yesterday and big temp dip today. Waiting for a temp spike now.


----------



## TTC74

Looks like I got a temp spike this morning! :happydance: DHs SA is greatafter a 5 day hold but low after a 3 day hold. So, after years of trying, we figured out that we do better to obstacles. Until the time is just right to BD. So, I'm really excited we got the timing right. O-1 has gotten me preggers twice now. Third times a charm!


----------



## xanzaba

TTC74- good luck in the tww!

Babylove- hope your scan goes really well today.

My NT scan went well- NT was normal, nasal bone present. They aren't doing the blood tests for first trimester screening as I am doing the cell free DNA, but I plugged the values into an online calculator and they end up being 1 in 700 or so, which is definitely lower than the 1 in 200 cutoff. So, I'm happy. Also bubs is measuring 1 week ahead with a strong heartbeat.


----------



## Babylove100

TTC - Good luck!! Fx crossed for you.

Xanzaba - that's fab news! Congratulations!!

AFM - my scan went great, he weighs 12oz and everything was perfect! I have a low lying placenta tho so have to have a rescan at 36 weeks to see whether it's moved up, fx it does!! :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

So glad to hear it, babylove. Hope that placenta moves up!


----------



## babyjourney89

Congrats xanzaba and babylove. I really hope and pray that you get through this journey safe and soundly and may this bubs be the take home baby.


----------



## mssk

Xanzaba and Babylove seeing that you ladies are doing well is the only thing keeping me going. You ladies are making me hold out hope...I hope to join you soon.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry you're having hard times, but there's plenty of rainbows to go around, mssk. What is going on? 

I'm keeping you in my thoughts, and looking forward to seeing you in other threads.


----------



## wantingagirl

I have just suffered my 3rd loss (second in a row) after taking 13 cycles since the last loss. super sucks. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## mssk

Xanzaba-It is good to hear from you. I am glad everything is going well with your little bean. Well I have officially hit the year mark TTC our third. I guess just passing both of my due dates was a little disheartening. But, I have noticed a on-going problem I do not seem to be producing much EWCM on my own anymore so next cycle I will be starting red raspberry tea for my cycle length and green tea and EPO for EWCM. DH and I will also start maca. I am trying to hold out a positive attitude...it will happen when it happens. I am so glad to see other ladies getting their rainbows...it really reminds me that TTC isn't forever. I will get pregnant.


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- I used fertility blend after 2 years ttc and got pregnant after 3 months (I was just about to go to a fertility doctor), The other 2 times I used it too. My husband heard about it from someone at work and I was dubious, but now I'm not :)

I just got my genetic test back and all is good!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi, I hope you ladies don't mind me joining?
I miscarried my baby 3 days ago at 7 weeks. I'm struggling to come to terms with it but I'm also very eager to try again. I'm still bleeding at the moment but I'm hoping it won't take too long to stop. 
I've read so many different stories about when is best to try again. 
It was a complete miscarriage, passing baby, sac and placenta in one go so I didn't need any medical intervention. I'm panicking that I will never fall pregnant again (I know this seems silly!) it has taken over my thoughts xx


----------



## mssk

I am so sorry for your loss wantingagirl and Frizzabelle. It is such a hard thing to go through. But, one thing B&B taught me is we are never alone in this. I hope that you find comfort here. I certainly did.


----------



## mssk

Oh Xan I am so happy to hear that your testing came back clear! That is great news.

Did you and DH both take fertility blend...where did you find it? After your post I found some on Amazon but I wanted to make sure it was the right stuff before ordering it.


----------



## ClaireZac30

Waiting for my BFP after a miscarriage

Hi,

I'm new to this forum malarky but spend my life reading them. 

I'm 3 weeks post miscarriage - my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks but I was expecting to be about 9 weeks.

As soon as my bleeding stopped (2 weeks after miscarriage) me and my partner started having sex and did it every day last week. I wasn't sure if Ovulation had occurred as was getting so many twinges in my ovaries but I woke up today, went to the toilet and when I wiped I had a single red spot on the toilet paper when I wiped. I can only explain it as if i pricked my finger with a needle and pressed it against the paper. It looked totally out of place. 

I experienced this back in Dec before getting my BFP and hoping the same will occur this time. Also my cm has increased a lot today. The last time I went to the toilet there was a lot and it was much more browny in colour and thick. Accompanied by all of this is mild cramping down low, bloated/ feeling full and heavy down there, severe headaches, spots on chin, aching legs and stabbing/ lightening bolt jabs in my vagina (sorry if TMI).

Anyway - what do you think my chances are?

I must add that I've been taking pregnancy tests since miscarriage and I got a negative test Friday 26th Feb. Today I popped to Boots and got a ClearBlue Digital and a Boots own first response test. I also took another 10ml Internet cheapie from eBay. The 10ml cheapie said negative, the digital ClearBlue said "Not Pregnant" but the first response Boots own had a very faint line. Could that be picking up my old pregnancy? 

I'm so so confused. Has anyone else been in a similar situation, experienced similar things?

Really looking forward to hearing from you ladies as I'm driving myself crazy!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Claire- sorry for your loss.

The waiting can be so hard- I had an hpt (FRER) that was so convincing I scheduled an appointment with an OBGYN. It turned out to be hcg from the previous pregnancy or a chemical. The only way to know for sure is to wait two days and test again with the same brand. I hope this is it for you, and know that it is so frustrating to have all of this uncertainty :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Mssk- we both took fertility blend. I think if you order 3 from the website there is a discount, but you can also buy it from GNC. The men's one is supposed to take 3 months. There is a scientific study from Stanford for the woman's one. DH and I both took it so we wouldn't know which one of us needed the help :)


----------



## ClaireZac30

Thanks Xanzaba - I feel in real limbo. I feel like I'm pregnant again but I don't know if it's my mind playing tricks. 

I'm still feeling very crampy today and have had some pain on my left side - could almost imagine a little eggy burrowing &#128591;&#127995;

I'm also feeling headachey and fuzzy headed. 

The very random red dot that appeared on my toilet paper yesterday, the size of a pin head - is that something you can get in ovulation? All last week and over the weekend I felt I was having ovulation cramps but wasn't sure if it had happened or not. I'm hoping it did and it's actually a sign of implantation again. 

Also yesterday after seeing the red spot, my cm seemed to really pick up again. At times it was browny in colour, but it was really quite thick to the point it was hanging out of me when I went to the loo. Is this still possible post implantation? 

I'm so confused at what my body is doing - I just want the line on my test to get darker!


----------



## xanzaba

I was a lot further along 14 weeks, so it's probably different, but I had a lot of what seemed like EWCM for about 3 weeks. The next cycle I had no EWCM. I've had a spot of blood at O, usually means a strong O.


----------



## ClaireZac30

Maybe its ovulation I experienced then. I just feel so pregnant and full. I was only pregnant a month ago so I feel like I've got that feeling back. 

Finally my cm has turned all watery and I feel like I'm constantly wetting my knickers.

I'm desperate to get my BFP!


----------



## xanzaba

Well, I am 14 weeks pregnant right now and truly believe there are rainbows out there to catch. I hope this is it for you, and I know what you mean about feeling pregnant vs. not pregnant. A woman's intuition is priceless!


----------



## Meowsie

Hi everyone. Can I join this thread for support? I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks and D&C on 3/11 - I was devastated and extremely emotional in the first few days. Although I'm feeling better now, I want to get pregnant ASAP not only because of the miscarriage but because I'm getting older and so is our son who will be 5 soon. 

Since the D&C, I haven't bled much - mostly just spotting and now it seems to be completely gone. Before getting pregnant my cycles were about 28-30 days and I usually ovulated on CD 14-16. I ordered some wondfo pregnancy tests and clearblue dig ovulation sticks that should arrive in the next 2-3 days and will start testing. I am drinking fertility tea (most red raspberry leaf), trying to sleep and eat well in hopes that I ovulate before my AF comes. We are planning on starting to DTD this weekend on CD10 (counting from D&C date).


----------



## xanzaba

Meowsie- I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you find some solace in TTC and catch your rainbow.


----------



## Meowsie

Thanks Xanxaba. I got my wondfo pregnancy tests yesterday, tested right away and got a positive (although much lighter than control line) - I'm not surprised of course. I did check my cervix and it was higher yesterday than the day before and not as firm and was somewhat wet inside (not ewcm though) so we ended up BDing using pre-seed just in case. Probably way too early for ovulation as it was CD8 counting from day of miscarriage. But I am tryign to be hopeful that I will ovulate before AF comes and so I'm trying to cover a wide range of days. I so feel for all the girls on here and wish everyone luck in conceiving healthy babies. It's great to be able to come on here and unload - its such a relief.


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. I'm sorry I missed so much. I was away for awhile having neck surgery. I'm Feeling better now and the anasthesia halted my O. So now that I'm off narcotics I'm about to O. The timing couldn't be better!


----------



## Meowsie

Welcome back TTC74.

Im confused because it seems I started spotting/light bleeding today, no cramps. I didnt bleed much after the 3/11 d&c, mostly just spotted and that ended 5 days ago. Does this mean somethings wrong? I was hoping to O in the next couple of days but guess not :/


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi ladies.
I got tested lately and found out that results for Rubella IGg anitbody is -ve (No immunity).
Now the thing is that i either get vaccinated and wait 3 months to start ttc or don't get vaccinated until i pregnant and get done with delivery. So i really need opinions inorder to make this decision.


----------



## Frizzabelle

I am not immune to rubella either....I have had the vaccine 4 times!
My doctor says she won't try to vaccinate me again as my body is obviously not accepting it. She said its fine as most other people are immune which they call 'herd immunity' so you are still unlikely to get it.
I would personally wait until after having a baby as it may not make a difference to you anyway but if you would feel more comfortable getting it and be less worried then get it xx


----------



## BSelck24

Hi ladies! I would love to join for some support-

I just suffered my third loss (although it's the first with my current husband, the first two were with my ex-husband). This was my earliest loss (at 5weeks) so PHYSICALLY it was much easier than my other two as the pain, the contractions and the bleeding weren't as bad. However EMOTIONALLY, this was really hard because I didn't expect this happening with my husband and I. I told myself that my previous losses were due to my ex and I not meant to have children. But now, I just feel like it's me having the issues of carrying a baby!

I do have my 1 year old son, who I thank God for everyday, but I just don't feel like I am done having children. 

My bleeding from the miscarriage this time came hard and fast, only lasting 2 1/2 days. So I'm going to count my first day of bleeding as CD1 and start trying again this cycle. My Dr said to just take an hpt on Friday and make sure it's negative, otherwise I have to go back in to see her.

I loved reading back on this thread as there were so many positive stories of women getting their rainbow babies :)

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had a MMC at 10 weeks (empty sac). It completely shattered our world :cry: I had an ERPC on 4th March. We weren't going to TTC straight away but I just want to pregnant again so badly. Our timing was a bit off as we were thinking NTNP, and I o'd much later than normal. I was feeling good about things but now I feel like it didn't happen this cycle and I'm so fed up. We were lucky and got our bfp on the 3rd attempt, which was amazing. I feel bad now because it's nothing compared to what some women have to go through but the past 6 months have left me exhausted, and I keep thinking how long is it going to go on for now?

Sorry for the moaning! Just need to get it out. Our family have been very supportive but now the mc is over I think everyone sees it as its done and dusted and all is ok, we're back to normal. But it doesn't feel like that.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hi, I would also like to join you for support.

I have just had a miscarriage. I started spotting at 8 weeks and 4 days, brown blood the following day, then heavy bleeding and cramps and clots for the next 6 days. Brown spotting today so I think the miscarriage is almost over. The physical side hasn't been too bad but the emotional side and feelings of loss are horrendous, for my husband as well.

I am 40 and know I havent much time to try and conceive so want to start TTC immediately. I am so desperate to be pregnant again and feel so empty now.


----------



## xanzaba

Unicorn, chihuahua- I am so sorry for your losses. I needed the task of trying again, and the physical side of TTC was very comforting (especially when I had not interest in sex during pregnancy). Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way while you try for your rainbow babies.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry for your losses ladies, it makes me so sad to see how many people have had to join this thread in the last few weeks :cry:

I definitely understand the need to start trying straight away, it feels like you have a little control back in your life. Wishing all you ladies that your sticky rainbows are just around the corner.xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

It is incredibly sad and cruel but I'm so glad I have the ladies on this site to talk to. I think I would feel very alone without it.

Well I'm 8 DPO with a wierd chart and fighting the urge to poas. It's funny I didn't think I would feel like this all over again, not so soon anyway. We're weren't strictly TTC as we had no idea when/if I would o but it just so happened that we had a couple of days away booked the day a got a +opk. I keep bouncing from hopeful to hopeless!


----------



## BSelck24

Mrs. Unicorn good luck!! Keep us updated!

Thank you to all the pregnant ladies who keep checking back in and giving us hope as well!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Today marks exactly one year since my D&C. The day I was told my babies heart had stopped. :cry:

However, life has a way of working out and I am currently pregnant in my 3rd trimester with a rainbow baby girl. 

To all of you that have recently joined the thread, have hope. You will get your babies. Xx


----------



## mrs unicorn

Teeny weeny, that has brought a tear to my eye. Thank you for your words of hope and encouragement. I've just tested this morning and bfn. It's what I expected but there's always some disappointment.

Congratulations and good luck for the birth!! X


----------



## Babylove100

Yep, I'm another one, my medically managed mc was a year ago on Wednesday, and I am also so lucky to now be 26+2 weeks pregnant, so definitely keep the hope. I remember just after my MC I bought a sign to go up at home which say's "Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass but learning to dance in the rain" It really helped me and I hope it does to you also.x


----------



## xanzaba

18 + 1 here, these ladies were my inspiration and I hope that I can offer glimmers of hope as well. The hardest was passing my due date, but then I had a BFP 2 weeks later. :hugs:


----------



## mrs unicorn

It really does help hearing all your stories girls. Thank you! Wishing you all the luck in the world!

I've just realised it's 4 weeks today that I had the ERPC. I really really hope I'm pregnant again before the EDD (September) but if not, well, there's not much I can do. I'll probably be heading to a fertility clinic though as October would be 1 year of trying. Fx we don't need to go down that road.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'll be thinking of you Wednesday Babylove. Xx

I do think the due date anniversary is a hard one. Mine was fast approaching when I got my BFP a few weeks before. It really helped ease the pain. 

Good luck for the coming cycle Mrs Unicorn. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

It was Wednesday gone Teeny, I just kind of kept to myself that day. 

Yes the due date was the worst, I got my faint bfp the day after my due date, I like to think I was being looked after! 

Yes, good luck!! Got everything crossed for you all!xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh sorry Babylove. :-( 
It's amazing to think we both have our rainbows cooking now though. In the final stretch to boot too. Xx


----------



## TTC74

I've been lurking and keeping an eye on you all. 

I was out from go last month because I had to have neck surgery. I'm trying to stay optimistic for this month, but it is certainly hard after my 9 week mmc a few months ago. 

On a more positive note,my dd got married last Friday night. It was such a moving experience. I only hope my childless dh can experience it one day.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, may I join? I've just gone through a miscarriage this week, on Monday I was telling my oh how I would never try for a baby again, I couldn't go through the pain again.... But for the last few days I can't imagine not having another child in my life, it's an overwhelming feeling. 

I started bleeding last Sunday night, got given the lovely title of 'threatened miscarriage' on Monday, went back on Friday for a scan to be told it was incomplete so I decided to have a medical management as I just needed this to be over and done with... I've had hardly any bleeding since Saturday morning, so I'm unsure if in a few days when I feel up to it if I should start trying again... I don't know if I will even ovulate before my next period, is it just pot luck? Or should I just wait for my follow up scan to get the all clear? x


----------



## xanzaba

Hi cupcake- sorry for your loss :hugs:

It varies from person to person. Mine was later, so it took a cycle or 2 to get back on track. Generally the closer you were to 12 weeks (when HCG peaks) the longer it takes to get back to 0 HCG. 

Good luck in your rainbow search, and I hope you find some solace in intimacy and trying to get back on track.


----------



## TTC74

Hi cupcake. My MMC was at 9 weeks and it took 6 weeks for me to hit 0 hcg and get AF. Then, I started trying again. Hopefully it won't take that long for you but just telling you in preparation. It can take a hot minute before you O again. Good luck finding that golden egg!


----------



## mrs unicorn

So sorry for your loss cupcake. My MMC was at 11+2 and I did opks and bbt to see if I would ov. I did on cd19, taking the day of ERPC as cd1 (see my chart below). My hcg levels weren't monitored but I was told I could try straight away. We didn't think we would feel like it at all. But by the time ov came around we did. It hasn't happened this cycle (I'm 12 DPO now and BFNs) but it was such a relief to get back to bd, it helped us to feel a bit more normal after everything. Also, tracking ov has helped me predict when af will arrive. I think she'll be around 6 days later than normal as I o'd 6 days later than normal.


----------



## TTC74

That's fantastic Mrs. Unicorn!


----------



## cupcake23

Thank you for your replies, I thought I was doing ok when I posted earlier but like a ton of bricks my emotions have hit me this afternoon &#128549; Damn hormones.


----------



## mrs unicorn

It's a long road cupcake, and we're only at the beginning. I had a melt down yesterday. I don't even know why, just started crying. I miss being pregnant so much, maybe it was the bfn that set me off. Idk but I'm fairly sure I'll keep having them even though we found out the bad news over a month ago. I just go with it now. Xxx


----------



## cupcake23

I thought I was doing so well, hadn't cried in over 24hrs! And out of nowhere I'm feeling so empty and lost, it doesn't help I'm so impatient &#128553; I want things done my way, this wasn't my plan and I don't want to be here. Nobody should be here. 

Good luck on your ttc journey Mrs Unicorn x


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, cupcake :hugs: It is hard, but the breakdowns get less frequent. I remember being at a work event I couldn't cancel and going to take a walk and steady myself.


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats to all the 2nd and 3rd trimester ladies! And thank you so much for sharing your stories and giving us hope! This will be my first cycle after my most recent mc and I am staying hopeful as I miscarried so early this time- (5weeks) I've just entered my TWW and will keep you all updated!


----------



## Babylove100

cupcake - so sorry your feeling like this, it does get better tho, make sure your being kind to yourself and taking any time out that you need :hugs:

BSelck24 - lots of luck to you!! Will be checking in for updates!!!!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Af has arrived! I'm so happy as it means my lp has stayed the same since the mc. Fx my cycles return to 28 days because this has felt looonnnnngggg! Here's to a new cycle!


----------



## xanzaba

Babylove- just realized you are almost full term. How are you feeling?!? I'm so happy for you.

I'm 27 weeks today and realized that it there is a 90% chance of viability (though, of course, I want to carry to full term). I'm due September 1st, right in the midst of a long hot summer. So far so good, I have a 28 week ultrasound next Thursday to see how bubs is progressing.

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone. I hope you are enjoying the summer and that you catch your rainbows soon.


----------



## Babylove100

xanzaba thats fab news!!! 

I know its so close now! 4 weeks and 6 days to go eeeeekkkk!!! I am sooooo excited to meet him, its weird as the last couple of days I really feel like we've bonded on a whole new level, he's going to be my little baby boy!!!! I have 2 more days left at work then I finally start maternity leave and I cannot wait for some time out at home to chill. 

Hope everyone is doing well, be lovely to hear some more updates from everyone.xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Baby love.. I can't believe you are almost there now! I can't wait to see a picture of your sweet boy soon!


----------

